# He comprado... una moneda!



## fff (8 Jun 2012)

La idea de este hilo seria *enseñar una moneda*, que justamente te has comprado. No es la idea enseñar krugerrands -bueno, si os apetece... -, sino monedas que te han llamado la atención y te las has comprado. Baratas, caras, de cobre, oro, niquel o plata... lo que sea, la cuestión es que todo el mundo vaya aprendiendo y vea que monedas se puede comprar... 

Y para dar ejemplo, empiezo yo. 



Spoiler



Moneda de 1 onza de plata. Mexico. 1993. Sin circular. Serie Precolumbina Veracruz.









Me he comprado una moneda que ya tenia... jeje... la tenia en proof, y ahora me la he comprado, porque además traia a sus amiguitas de media y cuarto.
La patina que lleva me encanta, y a pesar de no ser muy lonchafinista -tampoco me ha costado tanto ienso: -, he decidido darme el capricho :













Quien sabe, quizás aprenda a hacer fotos en condiciones :rolleye:


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Jun 2012)

Bravo!! :Aplauso:

Fantasticas las monedas. Las reproducciones de los emblemas aztecas quedan muy bien en monedas.

Te felicito. Una adquisicion excelente


----------



## musu19 (8 Jun 2012)

me gusta tu idea... cuando compre algo interesante, también las pondré... El que quiera puede poner también el precio, para animar o no a los demás!


----------



## muyuu (8 Jun 2012)

Muy bonita esa moneda.


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (8 Jun 2012)

Ya sé que no se ven muy bien, son 20 piastras egipcias de plata de la época del protectorado inglés, es la pieza que más me ha costado encontrar para poder completar todo el protectorado egipcio, por eso la posteo, satisfacción completística


----------



## gurrumino (8 Jun 2012)

Yo hace unos meses compre un "pakorro" ,se me antojo' no es la foto original de la mia pero esta igual , nuevecita , la enseño por que apenas he visto en el foro hablar de esta monedoncia. 60 e.


----------



## Chila (9 Jun 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> Yo hace unos meses compre un "pakorro" ,se me antojo' no es la foto original de la mia pero esta igual , nuevecita , la enseño por que apenas he visto en el foro hablar de esta monedoncia. 60 e.



Está preciosa¡¡¡


----------



## fff (9 Jun 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> Yo hace unos meses compre un "pakorro" ,se me antojo' no es la foto original de la mia pero esta igual , nuevecita , la enseño por que apenas he visto en el foro hablar de esta monedoncia. 60 e.



Interesante y bonita. Está en proof (espejo). Creo que he visto la versión de 2 onzas.



OCTOPUSSY dijo:


> Ya sé que no se ven muy bien, son 20 piastras egipcias de plata de la época del protectorado inglés, es la pieza que más me ha costado encontrar para poder completar todo el protectorado egipcio, por eso la posteo, satisfacción completística



Cuentanos un poco más, de que año es y que medidas tiene.

El año creo que es en árabe y debe ser 1333 ? 
1333 + 622 = 1955
1955 * 0,97 = 1896 de nuestro calendario?

ienso:


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (9 Jun 2012)

fff dijo:


> Interesante y bonita. Está en proof (espejo). Creo que he visto la versión de 2 onzas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fecha de datación es 1333 + 581 = 1914 que es cuando comenzó el Protectorado Británico hasta 1922 (principio del reinado de Fuad) y cuando el Sultán Hussein Kamil subio al trono.
La acuñación es de 1916 / 1335 según calendarios.

Es de plata de 813 mm, diametro 40 mm, peso 28.0000 gr. según datos del Krause.

Para el cálculo de la hegira se lo explican mejor en ésta página de lo que podría hacerlo yo :S

Identificación de monedas


----------



## GoldSilver (9 Jun 2012)

fff perdona la pregunta que no viene al tema pero que tipo de tela es esa de la foto en la que pones las monedas? queria comprar tela y no se cual , gracias


----------



## El Secretario (9 Jun 2012)

fff dijo:


> La idea de este hilo seria *enseñar una moneda*, que justamente te has comprado. No es la idea enseñar krugerrands -bueno, si os apetece... -, sino monedas que te han llamado la atención y te las has comprado. Baratas, caras, de cobre, oro, niquel o plata... lo que sea, la cuestión es que todo el mundo vaya aprendiendo y vea que monedas se puede comprar...
> 
> Y para dar ejemplo, empiezo yo.
> 
> ...





gurrumino dijo:


> Yo hace unos meses compre un "pakorro" ,se me antojo' no es la foto original de la mia pero esta igual , nuevecita , la enseño por que apenas he visto en el foro hablar de esta monedoncia. 60 e.



Para un profano en la materia....

Esto que habéis enseñado son monedas o medallas conmemorativas?.


----------



## fff (9 Jun 2012)

La manga de mi cortavientos.


----------



## fff (9 Jun 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Para un profano en la materia....
> 
> Esto que habéis enseñado son monedas o medallas conmemorativas?.



Son monedas.Las medallas no deberian llevar facial. Al ser de plata y modernas, sin circular.

Colección del centro de Veracruz


----------



## karlilatúnya (9 Jun 2012)

Yo quiero juntar la colección de Alfonsinas,ya veremos.


----------



## gurrumino (9 Jun 2012)

El pakorro creo que es una conmemorativa por que no lleva facial.


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (10 Jun 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Como siempre has tenido una idea extraordinaria, pillo sitio, la compra estupenda, yo acabo de comprar algunas, entre ellas estas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la adquisición, bonitas piezas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Jun 2012)

Yo hace poco compré estos 4 escudos de Isabel II, como no he conseguido sacarle una buena foto pongo la original de la casa de subastas.


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (10 Jun 2012)

2 ducatones, nieto y abuelo, derecha Felipe IV año 1636, a la izda. Felipe II año 1558, proclamado rey de Inglaterra.

Un saludo


----------



## Kid (15 Jun 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Acabo de realizar nueva adquisicion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo sinceramente que seria muy interesante saber lo que se ha pagado por la moneda (más o menos) y sobre todo algo tan fundamental como el peso y la pureza.
En el caso de *asqueado*, me parece muy interesante el dato de la tirada (aunque ya digo que encuentro a faltar los otros datos).
Felicidades *asqueado *por la adquisición (me corroe la envidia).


----------



## musu19 (28 Jun 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Nueva adquisicion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me das mucha envidia, mi colección es bastante pobre y me da vergüenza subir fotos de monedas que compro, pues son las "comunes" de todo el mundo jajajaja 

PD: se que es algo personal, pero nos dices el precio aproximado


----------



## Ulisses (28 Jun 2012)

Yo estoy loco por empezar una colección de duros del mundo. Son preciosas.

Pero hace unos días me dí este capricho que, según me dijeron, es una de las monedas "actuales" más bonitas. Tiene una onza troy de contenido en plata pura.


*Tanzania 50 shilingi KM # 51 8a 33.63000 gr - 0.9250 silver*


----------



## Ulisses (29 Jun 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonita moneda que has comprado, yo tambien la tengo, es un poco mas grande de lo normal. Te animo a que comiences la coleccion de los duros del mundo, la mayoria de las piezas son preciosas, como podras comprobar.



Gracias, asqueado. Estoy en ello y le tengo el ojo echado a unos "duros" de los Estados Alemanes y a unas Crown británicas. Pero cuando están en un razonable buen estado de conservación se disparan de precio.


----------



## Chila (29 Jun 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonita moneda que has comprado, yo tambien la tengo, es un poco mas grande de lo normal. Te animo a que comiences la coleccion de los duros del mundo, la mayoria de las piezas son preciosas, como podras comprobar.




Si no es indiscreción, ¿dónde compráis estas monedillas?


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (5 Jul 2012)

Como siga comprando monedas se va a quedar sin un "duro"...

...ya lo sé chiste malo.:ouch:

La de Papua es preciosa :Aplauso: me dan mucha envidia todas....


----------



## Ulisses (5 Jul 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Si no es indiscreción, ¿dónde compráis estas monedillas?



Yo las he comprado en ebay. Los británicos son muy aficionados a las monedas conmemorativas tipo duro, que ellos llaman "crown size". Las de países africanos las suelen acuñar cecas privadas inglesas, como la London Mint

Home | London Mint Office - Sovereigns, British Coins, Internation ...


----------



## Chila (5 Jul 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Generalmente yo las compro por Ebay, Todocoleccion, Delcampe, numismaticas y a traves del foro, donde ponen algunas, aqui tienes el enlace
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ompra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii.html
> 
> ...



¿es fiable ebay?


----------



## Chila (5 Jul 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues yo nunca he tenido ningin problema en la compra de monedas en ningun sitio, solo en una ocasion por Ebay, compre cuatro monedas a un vendedor de Alemania, me envio el numero de seguimiento a los dos dias de la compra y nunca me llegaron,:´( pudo comprobar de que no habian salido de su pais por el numero de registro, me abono todo el importe de las monedas al mes, despues de reclamarlo el.
> Lo que si te aconsejo es que si compras, que lo hagas dentro de la U.E., lo digo para que no tengas problemas despues con la aduana y demas y siempre le solicitas el numero de certificado o registro, al objeto de llevar su seguimiento a traves de internet en la pagina de correos, y asi puede ver todos los dias como va el envio.



He mirado en todocoleción y me han hecho "tilín" los 10 euros de los seres de luz Germánicos.
Aunque tienen una birriosa ley de 0,625...un poco ratas, pero las encuentro bonitas, sobre todo la del Archaeopteryx.


----------



## fff (5 Ago 2012)

Venga, un poco de vidilla... con una delicatessen 









Spoiler



dolar morgan de carson city... hay qgente que considera que es tirar el dinero.. bueno, comparando lo que me ha costado con lo que piden por ebay en los propios USA... creo que la compra ha sido una buena inversión


----------



## fff (5 Ago 2012)

Chila dijo:


> He mirado en todocoleción y me han hecho "tilín" los 10 euros de los seres de luz Germánicos.
> Aunque tienen una birriosa ley de 0,625...un poco ratas, pero las encuentro bonitas, sobre todo la del Archaeopteryx.



Los 10 euros germánicos son 925 hasta 2010 inclusive. A partir del 2011 son 625. Te aconsejo que colecciones los primeros :


----------



## musu19 (5 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Los 10 euros germánicos son 925 hasta 2010 inclusive. A partir del 2011 son 625. Te aconsejo que colecciones los primeros :



Yo tengo bastantes de hasta 2010 y son una coleccion muy bonita, ademas con tantas cecas.... aunque puede llegar a ser cara!!!!


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Venga, un poco de vidilla... con una delicatessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bonito, ¿donde se pueden adquirir estos así nuevos? Los que yo tengo "are too circulated and old".


----------



## fff (5 Ago 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Que bonito, ¿donde se pueden adquirir estos así nuevos? Los que yo tengo "are too circulated and old".



Hay que tener suerte... a mi me lo ha vendido un amigo... y después echar mano al bolsillo, porque la broma sale por más de 2 verdes...


----------



## duval81 (5 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Venga, un poco de vidilla... con una delicatessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ése no debe ser barato. Los CC se pagan bien.

No sabía que los había SC, creía que todos eran circulados. El SC está lógicamente increíble, pero me reconocerás que el hecho de que una moneda esté circulada le da un "aura".

Edito: barato me parece lo que has pagado, viendo las subastas numis y ebay...


----------



## fff (5 Ago 2012)

Además hay 'trampa' 

Los uncirculated (S/C) se pagan que dan miedo. Tener una moneda sin circular del siglo pasado, con patina bonita, es algo increible, y os aseguro que esta al alcance de todos, pero eso si, es un capricho y se paga. Pero asumible.
En el caso de los CC, sobre los años 70 se descubrieron unas sacas con morgans cc olvidados. Los pusieron en estos blisters y ale, a vender. Sacaron unos buenos cuartos. Un cc que no fuera de esos vale pasta. Por ejemplo un 89 S/C vale 24K $.

El mio es un sencillo 83


----------



## duval81 (5 Ago 2012)

fff dijo:


> Además hay 'trampa'
> 
> Los uncirculated (S/C) se pagan que dan miedo. Tener una moneda sin circular del siglo pasado, con patina bonita, es algo increible, y os aseguro que esta al alcance de todos, pero eso si, es un capricho y se paga. Pero asumible.
> En el caso de los CC, sobre los años 70 se descubrieron unas sacas con morgans cc olvidados. Los pusieron en estos blisters y ale, a vender. Sacaron unos buenos cuartos. Un cc que no fuera de esos vale pasta. Por ejemplo un 89 S/C vale 24K $.
> ...



Ya podía encontrarme una saca de ésas en algún prado... :XX:

¿Y cómo se sabe cuales son de esos encontrados y cuáles no? No veo por qué unos tiene que valer más que otros (siendo del mismo año claro).


----------



## fff (5 Ago 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Ya podía encontrarme una saca de ésas en algún prado... :XX:
> 
> ¿Y cómo se sabe cuales son de esos encontrados y cuáles no? No veo por qué unos tiene que valer más que otros (siendo del mismo año claro).



Las encontraron tiradas y olvidadas en un banco. Los encontrados los pusieron en blister pues se dieron cuenta que los podian vender y sacarles más rendimiento. Encontraron de 3 o 4 años. El resto de años de cc verás que sus precios son _algo más carillos_, por usar un eufemismo 

Del mismo año, se diferencia en su conservación solamente. Un s/c normal es un MS-60 en sistema americano. A partir de ahi hay un precio aproximado, y luego está la disponibilidad con la que lo puedas encontrar que te encarecerá o abaratará la moneda


----------



## Renovatio (5 Ago 2012)

Cojonudo hilo, me apunto, para cuando tenga un huequecillo!
Unos comments, y luego un par de "mail days":



Chila dijo:


> He mirado en todocoleción y me han hecho "tilín" los 10 euros de los seres de luz Germánicos.
> Aunque tienen una birriosa ley de 0,625...un poco ratas, pero las encuentro bonitas, sobre todo la del Archaeopteryx.



Para gustos colores, of course, pero no te recomiendo coleccionar ese tipo. Creo que, mas o menos, la mayoría aquí lo hacemos, además de por el gusanillo gollum acaparador, por tener cosas de fácil salida si es necesario. Y las monedas de 10€ alemanas... Sólo les gusta a los alemanes. 



duval81 dijo:


> Ése no debe ser barato. Los CC se pagan bien.
> No sabía que los había SC, creía que todos eran circulados. El SC está lógicamente increíble, pero me reconocerás que el hecho de que una moneda esté circulada le da un "aura".
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (5 Ago 2012)

Renovatio dijo:


> Cojonudo hilo, me apunto, para cuando tenga un huequecillo!
> Unos comments, y luego un par de "mail days":



Hombre Renovatio, serás muy bienvenido por aqui 

La ventaja de los 10 euros alemanes es que son liquidas enseguida 'para los alemanes' o para venderselas a ellos. Amen que son las más bonitas y menos premium traian, junto a las austriacas -de todas las 10euros comunitarias-, que creo que son una maravilla... cuánto hemos perdidos desde los creadores de los 8 escudos!!

Los dolares de Carson cuando se encontraron pues jo***eron a mucha gente, que pensaba que tenia los unicos, y de repente salen en cc un montón... millones a millones tampoco  ... pero muchos bastantes si. El chollo hubiera haberselos hecho en ese momento, pues a lo mejor por 50$ tenias uno... En cualquier caso, creo que es una colección interesante (el que se atreva a hacerla entera, a mi me basta con una sencilla bandeja de morgans : ) 
Sabia que eran liquidos, pero no sospechaba que casi hasta gaseosos )


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2012)

Un amigo mío portugués me ha traido tras su periplo vacacional en su país natal unas monedillas de 8, 5 y 2,5 euros de plata.

No son una preciosidad, pero voy aumentando mi colección.


----------



## duval81 (11 Ago 2012)

Os pongo un detalle que me traído un amigo de los JJ.OO.

Dudo que tenga ningún tipo de valor numismático, pero ha sido un detallazo porque le habré comentado una vez (o dos como muchísimo) mi pequeña afición a las monedas.

Hecho (creo) por la Royal Mint, y como se puede ver hay una de cada deporte. Buena forma de hacer negocio por parte de los británicos.


----------



## IvanRios_ (11 Ago 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Os pongo un detalle que me traído un amigo de los JJ.OO.
> 
> Dudo que tenga ningún tipo de valor numismático, pero ha sido un detallazo.
> 
> Hecho (creo) por la Royal Mint, y como se puede ver hay una de cada deporte. Buena forma de hacer negocio por parte de los británicos.



Tu no tienes amigos , solo a los que pagas


----------



## Vidar (11 Ago 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Ya tienes otro reporte



¿Los moderadores siguen de vacaciones?, pues que bien.

A la vuelta trabajo extra de reconstruir hilos.

.


----------



## IvanRios_ (11 Ago 2012)

*Tal vez los moderadores saben que hay una chupipandi de manipuladores de los precios del oro en el foro y a todo aquel que no targa con ellos y sus normas a medida lo reportan compulsivamente*


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

Una de china para la colección. Es preciosa..
Es de 2oz y tiene una tirada de 100.000 unidades

*China 2012 2oz Mount Wutai*


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

Nadie tiene esta moneda??, no me lo puedo creer..
Es en relieve, pequeña y muy ancha.
Tirada de 7500 unidades.

Precio ahora de 130€ para arriva













[YOUTUBE]f1bBFgYp9Lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tel (19 Ago 2012)

Yo la tengo, pagué mas de los 130 en marzo.


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

A mí reservada 100€


----------



## alienhunter (19 Ago 2012)

Yo tambien la tengo, pero el precio actual es bastante menor del que decis.

1 oz Lunar II Drachen 2012, EUR 48,45 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlag...


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

No es esa, ésta es en calidad proof y en relieve. La que pones tú, es la onza de dragón normal.. 

[YOUTUBE]nyOE7EXE7YY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

Otra que también tengo y es preciosa para mi gusto. :baba:
La serie empezó el año pasado, hoy ya ronda los 180€.
Un hilo perfecto para ir conociendo monedas y gustos.







*Fiji Taku 5oz *

[YOUTUBE]TfnJ9k6ymjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Moneda de coleccion de duros del mundo de 100 Cordobas 1975 Nicaragua de 25,14 gramos de 0,925 ml, emision de 3500 unidades prof con numero de KM-36, segun el world coins 37º edicion valorada en 45,00 euros y comprada en 49,00 euros



Actualiza a la nueva *world coins (1901 - 2000) (39th edition)* 



Spoiler





```
http://depositfiles.com/files/q1mp65csg
```


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

Yo soy un enamorado de las monedas chinas, para mi las más bonitas. El problema es que se están empezando a disparar de precio..

Un kilo de moneda, no la vendo por nada. Es una obra maestra..
*
1KG Historical Architectural Complex of Dengfeng*

Hoy valorada en unos *4000€*


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

Preciosas, a mi lo que me echa para atrás son los pocos gr de plata ( 7,96gr)


----------



## els22 (19 Ago 2012)

Perdonar, pero soy nuevo en esto de las monedas,¿me podriais decir donde comprais esas monedas?


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

Un set que me fué jodidillo de encontrar..

*Gold and silver commemorative coins to mark the 60th anniversary of the peaceful liberation of Tibet*






*
1/4 oro - 20000 unidades
1oz proof - 30000 unidades*


----------



## els22 (19 Ago 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Antes de nada bienvenido al Foro, y hilos/subforos numismáticos y de monedas bullión; antes de nada habria que decirle que estos foros tratamos monedas de inversión en metales preciosos y también otros tipos de monedas de similares carácteristicas pero más coleccionables, le brindo la oportunidad de que antes de nada se pase por este hilo para ir cogiendo tono en este mundo.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-que-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos.html
> 
> y en concreto lea mi post donde me "enrollo" sobre las cuestiones principales de las monedas bullión y bullión coleccionables.



Gracias miaavg,cojo nota y paso a ir leyendo el hilo.


----------



## warezz (26 Ago 2012)

Otras del Dragón Australiano y mercado chino

*Type set de 1500 unidades*

Proof
Coloreada
Dorada/Oro
normal BU







*Dragón para el mercado asiatico*

50000 unidades.


----------



## mk73 (27 Ago 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Otras del Dragón Australiano y mercado chino
> 
> *Type set de 1500 unidades*
> 
> ...




Muy bonitas chapas, otra cosa mas como las chapas que acuña la fnmt. Por un facial de 10 euro pagas 50 pavos, y aqui más de lo mismo, solo que el facial va en dólares o en otra divisa.
Cada uno gasta su dinero en lo que más le gusta pero esto ni son monedas ni nada... se quedan en chapas de plata o de oro, y en un simple capricho.


----------



## duval81 (28 Ago 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Muy bonitas chapas, otra cosa mas como las chapas que acuña la fnmt. Por un facial de 10 euro pagas 50 pavos, y aqui más de lo mismo, solo que el facial va en dólares o en otra divisa.
> Cada uno gasta su dinero en lo que más le gusta pero esto ni son monedas ni nada... se quedan en chapas de plata o de oro, y en un simple capricho.



???

¿Entonces qué haces en este post? 

Porque cualquier moneda que aquí se ponga tendrá un facial muy inferior a lo que se paga por ella.

¿Qué opinas entonces de los Pandas con facial 10 yuanes? incluso una phila tiene facial de 1,5 euros. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Gimli (29 Ago 2012)

Chapas? En serio tio? Jo jo jo, debe de ser un troll pq no me creo que sea tan ****!


----------



## warezz (28 Sep 2012)

Australian Lunar Series II 2013 Año de la serpiente Three-Coin Set Proof

Tirada de 1000 unidades


----------



## patilltoes (28 Sep 2012)

Veo que nadie ha hablado de monedas rusas. Me gustaria pillar la de 1 onza (3 rublos) sobre el 1150 aniversario:







Algo carilla, pero me encanta.


----------



## olestalkyn (28 Sep 2012)

Todo lo que tenga que ver con el CBR es una ruina, por caro, aunque hay que reconocer que se lo curran.

Para no tirar fotos y más fotos, mejor pincháis en los enlaces al final de la página adjunta y dejáis que se os vaya haciendo H2O la boca ::

2012 Emisiones Banco de Rusia




patilltoes dijo:


> Veo que nadie ha hablado de monedas rusas. Me gustaria pillar la de 1 onza (3 rublos) sobre el 1150 aniversario:
> 
> Algo carilla, pero me encanta.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Sep 2012)

¿Quien trabaja con esto en España?, solo las veo por ebay, pocas y rondando los 100€


----------



## olestalkyn (28 Sep 2012)

Yo las compro directamente allí/aquí en Sverbank.
Por MP dime lo que quieres


----------



## warezz (16 Oct 2012)

*Great White Shark*


















Pais - Niue, New zeland
Calidad - proof
Tirada - 5000
Pureza - 1oz 999 silver
Certificado y box

Para mi de las bonitas que tengo en mi colección, es preciosa..:baba:


----------



## gurrunita (16 Oct 2012)

La verdad es que las monedas rusas son preciosas.

Lastima lo dificil que debe ser conseguirlas, o mejor dicho, un lugar donde adquirirlas.


----------



## fff (7 Nov 2012)

El otro dia que hablábamos sobre thalers...

Es una de las moneda más bonitas (y baratas que puedas encontrar). La que más me gusta no es la proof sino la que tiene pátina 



Spoiler



La primera no está acuñada en 1780, sino seria un thaler original, pero hay razones para pensar, por lo que me contó el numismático que fuera de principios/finales del siglo pasado/anterior (la compra que hizo tenia monedas de esa época). La segunda creo que es bastante más reciente, y la compré por tener la pareja. Un thaler de época en buenas condiciones vale mucho dinero.


----------



## Tiogelito (8 Nov 2012)

Son preciosas!! ¿En dónde hablábais el otro día de las Thalers? Me he perdido esa conversación, y no entiendo el porqué de la fecha 1780 frente a que no sea original...


----------



## fff (8 Nov 2012)

Aquí

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-y-tolerancias-de-monedas-2.html#post7593461

La moneda es original, pero son reacuñaciones. Pasa lo mismo con las 20/100 coronas austriacas. Las últimas son datadas de 1915, pero la mayoria son reacuñaciones.


----------



## BaNGo (8 Nov 2012)

Yo también tengo una reacuñada comprada hace poco.
Creo que en las originales aparece la leyenda "ARCHID AUST DUX" y en las reacuñadas "ARCHID A*V*ST DUX". Lo leí por el ciberespacio.
Que me corrija fff si me equivoco.


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Estimado Administrador (nótense las mayúsculas)

Leo el siguiente "tag" en este "post" (anglicismos everywhere) 

olestalkyn vende monedas falsas

¿Sería Usted tan amable de aportar alguna prueba al respecto? Como no le va a ser posible, ruego proceda al borrado del mismo. Ya sabe, daños al honor y esas cosas en desuso. A algunos les gusta que hablen de ellos, ya sea bien o mal. En mi caso, NO ES ASÍ. 

Gracias por su segura rectificación que agradecería fuese a la mayor brevedad posible.

PS ¿Alguien con quien haya tenido tratos tiene alguna queja? Me remito a http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-59.html
y páginas anteriores y/o posteriores del mismo


----------



## gurrumino (8 Nov 2012)

Moneda de plata Adolf Hitler 1889 1945.
Buenas tardes apañeros , en un foro de armas blancas en el que ando, puse una pequeña navaja leatherman en venta con un valor intrinseco de unos 30 lauros, un forero me ha ofrecido un cambio por esa medalla que os enseño, o por la pequeña arabe cuadrada, supongo que son autenticas.
Os pido vuestra sabia opinion sobre el posible cambio que se me ofrece.

Un saludazo .

Pdt. No se si esta bien aqui puesta la pregunta , lo muevan si no.Gracias


----------



## gamusino30 (8 Nov 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> Moneda de plata Adolf Hitler 1889 1945.
> Buenas tardes apañeros , en un foro de armas blancas en el que ando, puse una pequeña navaja leatherman en venta con un valor intrinseco de unos 30 lauros, un forero me ha ofrecido un cambio por esa medalla que os enseño, o por la pequeña arabe cuadrada, supongo que son autenticas.
> Os pido vuestra sabia opinion sobre el posible cambio que se me ofrece.
> 
> ...



Autenticas no son. Supongo que quieres decir que si el metal vale algo ¿no?

La medalla de adolfo se ve a km que es replica. Pero preguntale por el peso, y por el metal a ver que te dice. Seguramente sea bronce o aleacion.


----------



## fff (8 Nov 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Yo también tengo una reacuñada comprada hace poco.
> Creo que en las originales aparece la leyenda "ARCHID AUST DUX" y en las reacuñadas "ARCHID A*V*ST DUX". Lo leí por el ciberespacio.
> Que me corrija fff si me equivoco.



Dices bien 
Además el broche a la altura del hombro en la original no lleva perlitas y en la acuñación si.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Nov 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Autenticas no son. Supongo que quieres decir que si el metal vale algo ¿no?
> 
> La medalla de adolfo se ve a km que es replica. Pero preguntale por el peso, y por el metal a ver que te dice. Seguramente sea bronce o aleacion.



Me alegra leerte gamusino30, lo que no me alegra es lo que me cuentas, me dijo que era de la viuda de un nazi y que circulan muchas falsas ademas de ser plata juas , me debe tomar por un panoli claro esta. 
He comparado algunas imagenes de la web y se ve cada Adolfo con cabeza de pepino que no veas, esta a su lado parecia algo.

Gracias mil.


----------



## Vidar (8 Nov 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Autenticas no son. Supongo que quieres decir que si el metal vale algo ¿no?
> 
> La medalla de adolfo se ve a km que es replica. Pero preguntale por el peso, y por el metal a ver que te dice. Seguramente sea bronce o aleacion.



Parece que tenga "manchas de leche", por lo que si parece plata.

.


----------



## Vidar (8 Nov 2012)

gurrumino dijo:


> Me alegra leerte gamusino30, lo que no me alegra es lo que me cuentas, me dijo que era de la viuda de un nazi y que circulan muchas falsas ademas de ser plata juas , me debe tomar por un panoli claro esta.
> He comparado algunas imagenes de la web y se ve cada Adolfo con cabeza de pepino que no veas, esta a su lado parecia algo.
> 
> Gracias mil.



¿Quien sacó esa medalla como original para que haya réplicas?

.


----------



## Vidar (9 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Quien sacó esa medalla como original para que haya réplicas?
> 
> .



MEDALLA CONMEMORATIVA DEL NACIMIENTO DE ADOLF HITLER.

SE HIZO EN ALEMANIA EN 1989 PARA CONMEMORAR EL 100 ANIVERSARIO DEL NACIMIENTO DEL 23a CANCILLER DE ALEMANIA EN BRAUNAU, AUSTRIA EL 20 DE ABRIL DE 1889.

pone que es de cuproniquel con baño de plata.

.


----------



## gurrumino (9 Nov 2012)

Gracias por la informacion Vidar , un saludo.


----------



## Perillán10 (10 Nov 2012)

Una moneda que me gusta mucho,relativamente barata, fácil de encontrar y que tengo de todos los años 1929, 1931 y 1932 es esta:







La cuestión es que acaban de sacar la conmemorativa del 2012;
La popular doncella, símbolo de la independencia letona | numismaticodigital.com
pero no se cómo conseguirla ¿Alguien sabe dónde se puede pedir?


----------



## Visrul (13 Nov 2012)

Una moneda que es mi preferida y que no vendería aunque me diesen por ella 300 € (tendría que pasar hambre, vamos). La imagen del león es espectacular. A veces me quedo mirandola un tiempo atontado ... :baba:













Datos:
Moneda Yemení de 2 Riyals de 1969, acabado proof.
25 g - Ley 0.925 - KM# 4 - 37 mm - 0.7435 oz - Tirada de 4.200 ud
Valor estimado: unos 45-50 €. Valor de venta: ni de coña!

Y esta otra la pongo porque es la que tengo con menos tirada y además de un estado con muy pocas emisiones (Santa Lucia) (que conste que no soy muy religioso )













Moneda de Saint Lucia de 5 dólares de 1986, proof.
28.28 g - Ley 0.925 - KM# 14.a - 0,841 oz - Tirada de 2.120 ud
Valor estimado: unos 130-140 €

Perdón por la calidad de las imagenes, no soy muy bueno con la cámara .. :o


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (13 Nov 2012)

Visrul dijo:


> Una moneda que es mi preferida y que no vendería aunque me diesen por ella 300 € (tendría que pasar hambre, vamos). La imagen del león es espectacular. A veces me quedo mirandola un tiempo atontado ... :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo también tengo la yemení y tampoco la vendería, es extraordinaria, pero si algún día el hambre aprieta....:fiufiu:


----------



## Tiogelito (13 Nov 2012)

¡El leon es precioso! Felicidades a ambos.
La de Santa Lucía es curiosa, sí.
Gracias por incluir en los datos la estimación de precio, orienta mucho.

A ver cuándo nuestra FNMT se curra un buen diseño y buen precio (me temo que cuando eso pase,estaré tan condicionado por su histórico que se me pasará por alto)

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Eldenegro (13 Nov 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> ¡El leon es precioso! Felicidades a ambos.
> La de Santa Lucía es curiosa, sí.
> Gracias por incluir en los datos la estimación de precio, orienta mucho.
> 
> ...



A mi las unicas series de la FNMT que me han gustado han dido dos del 2007, la del Cantar del Mio Cid y la del Año de España en China y despues las que han sacado de pintores, sobre todo el cincuentin de Goya me parece una preciosidad


----------



## Tiogelito (13 Nov 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> A mi las unicas series de la FNMT que me han gustado han dido dos del 2007, la del Cantar del Mio Cid y la del Año de España en China y despues las que han sacado de pintores, sobre todo el cincuentin de Goya me parece una preciosidad



Coincido plenamente en el Año de España en China (la tengo). Pero el precio no fue competitivo...


----------



## mk73 (14 Nov 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Coincido plenamente en el Año de España en China (la tengo). Pero el precio no fue competitivo...



Si las compras por coleccionismo, y por capricho. Porque te gusta la moneda en cuestión pues adelante... yo también he comprado de la fnmt.

Si vas al tema de inversión, es cero. Luego las revendes, y NADIE las quiere o pierdes dinero vendiendolas.

Encima sólo hacen más que subir el precio estos caraduras de la fnmt. El cincuentin que sacan cada año, ya se sube desde el año pasado a más de 300 euracos.. no está mal por cinco cochinas onzas de plata y facial de 50 eurillos...

Luego miras otros paises como por ejs Canada o sobretodo Australia, y tienes que se trabajan más los diseños, monedas con grabados muy logrados (no los churros que han sacado los de la fnmt, véase los dos churros del mundial de futbol por ejemplo) y los precios que sacan son muy competitivos. Una pieza de allá de cinco onzas la puedes pillar a 200 euros como mucho... o las diferentes onzas que acuñan. Aqui los de la fnmt te sacan todos los años tropecientas monedas de 10 euros, que ni tan siquiere son una onza de plata.. se van a 27 gramos y ya por una pieza de esas te soplan más de cincuenta euros!!


----------



## Gimli (2 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos! Acabo de hacerme con esta pequeña preciosidad, a ver que os parece:







Es de Turquía (antiguo imperio Otomano). Año 1842. Sultán Abdul Mejid. 100 Kurush. KM#679.

La monedita es de oro, la primera que comrpo! Pesa 7,21gr con pureza 0,917. La he comprado al precio clavado del spot actual, que os parece? Es una buena compra?


----------



## gugueta (2 Dic 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> Hola a todos! Acabo de hacerme con esta pequeña preciosidad, a ver que os parece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonita, bonita y precio de lujo-


----------



## fff (2 Dic 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> La he comprado al precio clavado del spot actual, que os parece? Es una buena compra?



El oro a spot no suele ser mala compra... pero, por que no has optado por algo más clásico... para ser la primera vez?


----------



## Gimli (2 Dic 2012)

fff dijo:


> El oro a spot no suele ser mala compra... pero, por que no has optado por algo más clásico... para ser la primera vez?



Bueno, la he comprado en una subasta. Pujé también por algunas Alfonsinas de 25 y 20 pesetas, pero no tuve suerte. Poco a poco iré haciendo crecer la colección, quiero basarme en moneda histórica. En cuanto al tema de Turquía, digamos que tengo cierto arraigo con ese país y su historia me fascina, por eso cuando ví la moneda me enamoré.


----------



## mk73 (2 Dic 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> Bueno, la he comprado en una subasta. Pujé también por algunas Alfonsinas de 25 y 20 pesetas, pero no tuve suerte. Poco a poco iré haciendo crecer la colección, quiero basarme en moneda histórica. En cuanto al tema de Turquía, digamos que tengo cierto arraigo con ese país y su historia me fascina, por eso cuando ví la moneda me enamoré.



si te hacia gozo tenerla, por placer. Bien, es tu dinero.
La pieza en si a nivel de numismática, poco o nada interés tiene. Es una pieza super corriente.

ps:en las alfonsinas no esperes encontran chollos de precios. Ahi pagarás bien el valor numismático que tienen.


----------



## Chila (2 Dic 2012)

¿subasta de Aureo del jueves pasado?


----------



## maragold (3 Dic 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> Hola a todos! Acabo de hacerme con esta pequeña preciosidad, a ver que os parece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mú chula! Buenas piezas hemos visto en esa subasta, eh pillines... 
(yo he pillado una Bizantina y una Alfonsina de 20 pesetas, entre otras... )


----------



## Chila (4 Dic 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Eso mismo he pensado yo.



Yo pujé unas cosillas, pero las perdí todas por fecha...


----------



## Gimli (5 Dic 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> si te hacia gozo tenerla, por placer. Bien, es tu dinero.
> La pieza en si a nivel de numismática, poco o nada interés tiene. Es una pieza super corriente.
> 
> ps:en las alfonsinas no esperes encontran chollos de precios. Ahi pagarás bien el valor numismático que tienen.



Ciertamente, las tiradas de esta moneda son muy altas y el valor que tienen no es numismático, si no Bullion Value (es lo que he visto marcado en un par de catálogos). Ahora bien, por curiosidad mire en ebay y hay varias en subasta con precios entre un +25% y un +100% sobre el spot. Supongo que siempre picará alguien. De todas maneras es lo que dices: para gozarla.

En cuanto a las alfonsinas... no estoy muy puesto en el tema de años y tiradas, pero he visto algunas vendidas a precios ligeramente superiores al spot, supongo que serán de los años más corrientes.


----------



## Gimli (5 Dic 2012)

Chila dijo:


> ¿subasta de Aureo del jueves pasado?



Exactamente! ::


----------



## Gimli (5 Dic 2012)

maragold dijo:


> Mú chula! Buenas piezas hemos visto en esa subasta, eh pillines...
> (yo he pillado una Bizantina y una Alfonsina de 20 pesetas, entre otras... )



Por la de 20 pesetas pujé yo también! A disfrutarlas se ha dicho.


----------



## Chila (5 Dic 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> Exactamente! ::



A veces se encuentran cosas muy interesantes, y a un precio adecuado.
Para el que no haya pujado nunca, que no olvide que hay un recargo al precio.


----------



## maragold (5 Dic 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> Por la de 20 pesetas pujé yo también! A disfrutarlas se ha dicho.



Había varias... pero te refieres a la de 1904 verdad? (precio de salida 1800€, *precio de adjudicación... 2400€ + 18% de comisión! *:8


----------



## maragold (5 Dic 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> ¿Los portes por cuánto salen? ¿Están asegurados?



Si te refieres a AUREO&CALICO por supuesto que están asegurados y el importe la verdad es que no lo tienen indicado en ningún sitio (al menos yo no lo he visto), pero te puedo decir que a mí me han cobrado 8, 15 y 20€ (IVA incluído) por adjudicaciones de 300, 800 y 2.000€ respectivamente (subastas de este año)...


----------



## Chila (5 Dic 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> Gracias, sí me refería a casas de subasta nacionales como por ejemplo esa.



Normalmente, pagas el lote+coste de subata (18%+su IVA) + portes (y su IVA)

En una compra de 3 duros me cobraban 3 euros y pico de portes.
Pero era cerca de Barcelona, si es a Lugo será más caro, imagino.


----------



## j.w.pepper (5 Dic 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> ¿El IVA también se paga en subastas?
> ¿Sobre qué?
> 
> Entiendo que oro exento y monedas históricas también.
> ...



El iva que se aplica en subastas no se aplica sobre la Base Imponible que representaría el total adjudicado en oro o en plata, se aplica sobre la comisión de la casa de subastas, y en el 18% que ellos ponen en factura como coste de subasta (eso representa la BI que sería la comisión de la casa + el IVA al 21% sobre esa comisión).


----------



## Chila (5 Dic 2012)

BaNGo dijo:


> ¿El IVA también se paga en subastas?
> ¿Sobre qué?
> 
> Entiendo que oro exento y monedas históricas también.
> ...



Lo ha explicado perfectamente jw pepper.
Es el IVA del coste de subasta.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Dic 2012)

He comprado unas rounds de plata, en la foto de izquierda a derecha:

1) 1929 Indian Head "Liberty" + Eagle
2) 1929 Indian Head + Bufalo
3) Indian Head + Bufalo







Pero cuando he querido buscar información en la red, me han sorprendido algunas diferencias:

- en las dos primeras, en la cara del indio, no existe el "borde en relieve del canto", es plana

- en la de la izquierda (1) el águila de la "indian head" no es como la mia

- en la del medio (2) y en la de la derecha (3): el texto alrededor del búfalo no es como el mio que solo aparece arriba y pone "One troy ounce .999 fine silver".

- en la de la derecha (3): sobre la cara del indio aparece el texto "Liberty" pero no en el mio.













Es normal esta "variabilidad" en las rounds? Alguien me puede aclarar alguna de estas dudas?

gracias!


----------



## Ulisses (6 Dic 2012)

Yo tengo un par de ellas, de las del indio. En el anverso pone "liberty" y en la parte de atrás lo de 999 fine silver.

Hace un tiempo que me estoy llevando sorpresas al ver que algunas monedas habituales de inversión se venden muy baratas. ¡¡¡¡Ojo¡¡¡ Son copias.

Antes, las monedas solían tener una leyenda visible y grande en donde decía "COPY". Dos de los casos que he visto en ebay son los dolar morgan y los Thaler de Maria Teresa. En algunas te avisan de que son copias , pero en otras....

En algunas de las siguientes, los pesos y medidas son prácticamente iguales que en las auténticas. Como ves, dan el pego


----------



## BaNGo (7 Ene 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> El iva que se aplica en subastas no se aplica sobre la Base Imponible que representaría el total adjudicado en oro o en plata, se aplica sobre la comisión de la casa de subastas, y en el 18% que ellos ponen en factura como coste de subasta (eso representa la BI que sería la comisión de la casa + el IVA al 21% sobre esa comisión).





Chila dijo:


> Lo ha explicado perfectamente jw pepper.
> Es el IVA del coste de subasta.



Por cierto, en la última subasta de Soler y Llach no me cobraron IVA, ya estaba incluido en el 18%.
Los portes y el seguro me costaron 75€.

Por otra parte, retomo el fin de este hilo y pego dos monedas que he comprado recientemente. No son nada especiales, pero me gustan.

10 pesos cubanos de 1916
16,7 gr 900/1000 como las monedas de 10 dólares

20 marcos alemanes de 1902
7,9 gr 900/1000


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2013)

@Estudiante Tesorero, lo que has comprado no son monedas, son rounds.
Pueden ser una onza de plata... o no... no te lo garantiza nadie mas que quien lo ha hecho... por eso es mejor comprar monedas, en las cuales el estado garantiza que son de plata si no has comprado copias, claro.

@BaNgo, esas monedas son excelentes a mi gusto :rolleye:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Ene 2013)

fff dijo:


> @Estudiante Tesorero, lo que has comprado no son monedas, son rounds.
> Pueden ser una onza de plata... o no... no te lo garantiza nadie mas que quien lo ha hecho... por eso es mejor comprar monedas, en las cuales el estado garantiza que son de plata si no has comprado copias, claro.



Si, sabia que eran "rounds" pero no sabia lo que implicaba, creía que estaban mas o menos estandarizados (como si fueran "monedas" de mints privadas), pero veo que cualquiera coge un pedazo de plata y lo estampa con el dibujo que le da la gana. El tamaño y el peso lo dan correcto, aunque supongo que con la plata las medidas no son tan fiables como con el oro. :|

gracias.


----------



## fff (8 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> El tamaño y el peso lo dan correcto, aunque supongo que con la plata las medidas no son tan fiables como con el oro. :|



el problema es ese, no hay un tamaño establecido. Puede ser plata al 50% por ejemplo, por eso la gente prefiere monedas, porque garantizan el metal al tanto por ciento indicado, con las medidas indicadas.

ahora bien, una onza de plata es siempre una onza de plata. compruebalos con un densimetro y ya esta :


----------



## musu19 (9 Ene 2013)

yo he comprado esta moneda:







Es mas fea en mano que en la foto!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Ene 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> yo he comprado esta moneda:
> *Es mas fea en mano que en la foto!*[/COLOR]



:XX::XX::XX::XX: ... la fama que le dais a la FMNT es impagable ...!!


----------



## Rafacoins (9 Ene 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> yo he comprado esta moneda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento vienen ganando los travelos de 20€, aún no se han superado en el BDE


----------



## skifi (9 Ene 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> yo he comprado esta moneda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, al menos tiene el aliciente del escudo de la Casa Real, que recuerda un poco al estilo de las antiguas monedas españolas, con rey y escudo... me recuerda al karlillo de 2003, que, dentro del "estilo" habitual de la FNMT, al menos daba el pego...


----------



## musu19 (9 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: ... la fama que le dais a la FMNT es impagable ...!!



*
La fama aunque sea mala, es fama.....
*


Rafacoins dijo:


> De momento vienen ganando los travelos de 20€, aún no se han superado en el BDE



*Partiendo de la base que vale 10 euros mas, por la misma plata, tenia que ser un 33% mas bonita!*



skifi dijo:


> Hombre, al menos tiene el aliciente del escudo de la Casa Real, que recuerda un poco al estilo de las antiguas monedas españolas, con rey y escudo... me recuerda al karlillo de 2003, que, dentro del "estilo" habitual de la FNMT, al menos daba el pego...



*mas de lo mismo, a misma plata, mayor precio... que se lo curren... vale como una bullion, y trae la "mitad" de plata... vamos!!!! que es el 75 aniversario del campechano!!!!*


----------



## BaNGo (8 Feb 2013)

Y algo de moneda española.
Alfonsinas.

*AÑO / ESTRELLAS / ENSAYADOR / ESTADO*
1877	./.. (*18-77) ./..	DE-M ../../../../.. EBC
1878	./.. (*18-78) ./..	DE-M ../../../../.. MBC+
1878	./.. (*18-78) ./.. EM-M ../../../../.. MBC+
1879	./.. (*18-79) ./.. EM-M ../../../../.. EBC
1880	./.. (*18-80) ./.. MS-M ../../../../.. MBC+
1881	./.. (*18-81) ./.. MS-M ../../../../.. EBC

8,06 gr 900/1000


----------



## Renovatio (9 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos, i'm back!
Contribuyo con un par de capturas.

La primera, en plan moderno: 100 patacas de Macao, 1999, Una onza en plata esterlina con un aplique en oro 24 kilates. Conmemorativa de la "devolución" de Macao a China, tirada de 38.888 ejemplares, comisionada por la autoridad monetaria de Macao a la Royal Canadian Mint. Me gusta sobre todo por el tema de los barcos. 

La segunda es un Kronentaler de Austria, concretamente de la parte de Flandes que durante unas décadas estuvo bajo el control austriaco. La marca de ceca es Bruselas, pesa algo más de 29 gramos y tiene alrededor de un 87% de plata fina. Un modelo clásico, que se sale un poco de la época (y los precios) de mi cole de Unión Latina.

Ahora subo el report de Berlin, que es a por lo que venía yo mayormente


----------



## BaNGo (21 Mar 2013)

Esta se la dedico a Gimli.

TURQUÍA: 1 Sequin. 1223 a.H./39 (1808 d.C.). MAHMUD II

Es la moneda de oro más fina que he visto nunca. Se podría doblar con la mirada.

Peso:............1,15 gr
Diámetro:.....22 mm


----------



## janchy (21 Mar 2013)

*Identificación moneda*

Compré esta moneda pero no he logrado identificarla. Alguien me ilumina?
Saludos


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Mar 2013)

janchy dijo:


> Compré esta moneda pero no he logrado identificarla. Alguien me ilumina?
> Saludos



Si no sabes lo que es ¿cómo sabes si has pagado el precio adecuado?


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (21 Mar 2013)

Parece una reacuñación de un thaler de Maria Teresa


----------



## janchy (21 Mar 2013)

La compré en una subasta, es oro 24k y el precio era el correcto para el oro en ese momento. Que significa reacuñación?


----------



## janchy (21 Mar 2013)

Lo ponía en las especificaciones que era 24k, me extraño porque las monedas no suelen ser 24k no?


----------



## Perillán10 (21 Mar 2013)

janchy dijo:


> Compré esta moneda pero no he logrado identificarla. Alguien me ilumina?
> Saludos



Moneda? donde está el valor facial? y el año?

Es tipo thaler pero más bien buscaría por medallas.

http://www.emuenzen.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=35444&d=1244564711


----------



## Tiogelito (25 Mar 2013)

Hola:

No la he comprado, pero ¿qué os parece (aparte de cara)?

Mongolia 500 Togrog 2013 Silver Antique finish Argali Ovis Ammon

Las anteriores se revalorizaron un montonazo...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Mar 2013)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> No la he comprado, pero ¿qué os parece (aparte de cara)?
> 
> ...



Solo puedo decirte que la del erizo tiene enamorada a mi hija, y reconozco que a mi tambien me parece muy chula, pero es una serie muy fuera de mi presupuesto y no debe ser facil encontrar compradores con esos precios.

Mi opinion: no creo que se revalorize tanto como la del erizo.


----------



## Tiogelito (25 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Solo puedo decirte que la del erizo tiene enamorada a mi hija, y reconozco que a mi tambien me parece muy chula, pero es una serie muy fuera de mi presupuesto y no debe ser facil encontrar compradores con esos precios.
> 
> Mi opinion: no creo que se revalorize tanto como la del erizo.



sólo tengo la del erizo y he sido sentimentalmente incapaz de vendela... Entiendo muy bien a tu hija.
Otras monedas de la serie se han revalorizado más que el erizo, sobre todo la primera (quizás por el premio)


----------



## MrMonedas (25 Mar 2013)

Tiogelito dijo:


> sólo tengo la del erizo y he sido sentimentalmente incapaz de vendela... Entiendo muy bien a tu hija.
> Otras monedas de la serie se han revalorizado más que el erizo, sobre todo la primera (quizás por el premio)




Yo también tengo el erizo y el buho que es precioso. Creo que la cabra es la más fea de todas y que ha salido a un precio prohibitivo. No creo que las vendan como churros.

La q si me gustaría conseguir es la del lobo pero... a esos precios :no:.


----------



## skifi (25 Mar 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Solo puedo decirte que la del erizo tiene enamorada a mi hija, y reconozco que a mi tambien me parece muy chula, pero es una serie muy fuera de mi presupuesto y no debe ser facil encontrar compradores con esos precios.
> 
> Mi opinion: no creo que se revalorize tanto como la del erizo.



La del erizo ha sido mi Santo Grial (por inalcanzable en precio) desde que la ví. Es mirar los karlillos, mirar una foto del erizo, y echarme a llorar por la comparación.... :´(


----------



## olestalkyn (30 Mar 2013)

ÖÁ âûïóñòèë â îáðàùåíèå ñàìóþ äîðîãóþ çîëîòóþ ìîíåòó &mdash; Åëåíà Êóêîë &mdash; "Çîëîòî Îëèìïèàäû óæå â ïðîäàæå " &mdash; Ðîññèéñêàÿ ãàçåòà &mdash; Áàíê Ðîññèè âûïóñòèë â îáðàùåíèå ñàìóþ äîðîãóþ çîëîòóþ ìîíåòó, ïîñâÿùåííóþ Îëèìïèéñêèì èãðàì 2014 ãîä

Aquí os dejo este "mamotreto"


----------



## Tiogelito (30 Mar 2013)

No entiendo ruso, pero pinta de cara. Y fea!


----------



## makokillo (30 Mar 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Y algo de moneda española.
> Alfonsinas.
> 
> *AÑO / ESTRELLAS / ENSAYADOR / ESTADO*
> ...



Bango, tio, mirale la barbita a Alfonsito en la de 1881 por que si está recien afeitao la monedilla vale 45.000 lereles.


----------



## BaNGo (30 Mar 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Bango, tio, mirale la barbita a Alfonsito en la de 1881 por que si está recien afeitao la monedilla vale 45.000 lereles.



No tendré esa suerte...
He añadido a mi cole de alfonsinas, la de 1876 y alguna repe. Tengo pendientes las de 1882 en adelante, pero son más caras y no estoy muy por la labor (por ahora).


----------



## Gimli (1 Abr 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Esta se la dedico a Gimli.
> 
> TURQUÍA: 1 Sequin. 1223 a.H./39 (1808 d.C.). MAHMUD II
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la compra Bango, es preciosa. Es mucho preguntar donde la has adquirido?


----------



## Benemerito (25 Abr 2013)

La he comprado este lunes en la misma Polonia.

Una onza de plata pura como recuerdo.


----------



## Perillán10 (25 Abr 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Mis ultimas adquisiciones sobre duros del mundo para la coleccion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonita y en muy buen estado de conservación.

500.000 de tirada y 258.000 a fundir por la Royal Mint 5 años después, lo que ya no recuerdo es si se volvió a hacer otra acuñación ¿?


----------



## japiluser (25 Abr 2013)

Benemerito dijo:


> La he comprado este lunes en la misma Polonia.
> 
> Una onza de plata pura como recuerdo.



Tengo una como esa!


----------



## marquen2303 (26 Abr 2013)

Que opinion merece esta, se revalorizará???

Venden la moneda conmemorativa de Joyce con una cita errónea de su obra 'Ulises'

Venden la moneda conmemorativa de Joyce con una cita errónea de su obra 'Ulises'







El Banco Central Irlandés (ICB) ha puesto a la venta una moneda conmemorativa del escritor James Joyce (1882-1941) con una cita errónea de su obra maestra, 'Ulises', una de las novelas más influyentes del siglo XX.

Ineluctable modalidad de lo visible: al menos eso si no más, pensado con los ojos" En la pieza, de plata y con un valor de 10 euros, están grabados el rostro de Joyce y una cita del libro, concretamente las primeras frases del tercer capítulo, a las que se ha añadido por equivocación la conjunción 'que' ('that', en inglés) en la segunda frase. 

"Ineluctable modalidad de lo visible: al menos eso si no más, pensado con los ojos. Marcas de todas las cosas estoy aquí para leer", dice la traducción del texto original. 

El ICB ha pedido disculpas por la errata, pero ha indicado que mantendrán a la venta las 10.000 unidades emitidas, a 46 euros la pieza, si bien se informará del error al posible comprador y se reintegrará el dinero a quien ya la haya adquirido y quiera devolverla. 

El ICB ha tratado de minimizar el fallo recordando que la moneda no quiere ser una "representación exacta", sino "una representación artística del autor y el texto". 

"Habría que esperar fidelidad al original en un asunto como este. Se trata de una cita literal de Joyce, así que no creo que se deba tratar con frivolidad", se lamentó Terence Killeen, uno de los expertos en la obra del escritor irlandés


Texto completo en: Venden la moneda conmemorativa de Joyce con una cita errónea de su obra 'Ulises'


----------



## Beto (8 May 2013)

yo no se para que entro en este hilo...voy rallando el parquet con los dientes...


----------



## makokillo (13 May 2013)

Y para terminar de ponernos los dientes largos como dice Beto, podias poner el precio al que te han salido .
Enhorabuena son bastante guapas. Yo quisiera empezar con duros del mundo pero estoy liado con las Alfonsinas e isabelinas y no me da para tanto, pero aun así creo que voy a ir pillando algo de extrangeras.



asqueado dijo:


> Mis ultimas adquisiciones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## makokillo (13 May 2013)

Tengo en pdf La Guia de Duros del Mundo (1800 -1950) 3º Edicion con 430 paginas. Tambien vienen fotos por ambas caras y todo lo demás. Lo usaré si me decido.


asqueado dijo:


> Gracias, me alegro de que te gusten.Pues te animo a que comiences tu coleccion de duros del mundo, yo hace bastante tiempo comence la mia, me compre el libro de los duros del mundo editado por Juan R. Cayon, es muy bueno donde con 376 paginas te expone las fotos desde 1870 de las monedas por las dos caras, especificando el metal de que estan hechas, ley y tiradas de las mismas.
> A mi los duros del mundo, particularmente me encantan,yo cada dia estoy mas contento de haber comenzado, son realmente bonitas, algunas aun se pueden conseguir a precios bastantes buenos y con una conservacion normal cuestan su peso en plata.
> Si tuviera posibilidad de subir mi coleccion lo haria y sobre el precio, pues eso depende del estado de conservacion, y lo dificil de conseguir. De estas ultimas
> pues
> ...


----------



## makokillo (14 May 2013)

Pues nada, no es un duro pero no me he podido resistir. Ya he comprado mi primera moneda extrangera.

Es 1 Florin de Gran Bretaña de 1892. A ver que os parece.


----------



## murpi (15 May 2013)

Puedo comprar muy poco, así que me hice la promesa de comprar sólo monedas de plata, pero ya la he roto :fiufiu:

Mi última compra ha sido esta 







Es una moneda de Ucrania, que debo recibir mañana o pasado. Es la primera coloreada que voy a tener.


----------



## makokillo (15 May 2013)

murpi dijo:


> Puedo comprar muy poco, así que me hice la promesa de comprar sólo monedas de plata, pero ya la he roto :fiufiu:
> 
> Mi última compra ha sido esta
> 
> ...



Yo estube ayer a punto de comprar esta "americanada" pero me pareció demasiado .


----------



## makokillo (15 May 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> A mí esa me parece una horterada. America cañí!



Pues no te digo ná de la de Ronald Reagan :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fff (15 May 2013)

No se vosotros, pero para mi una moneda pintada no es moneda... y su potencial de revalorizacion... ::

como mucho admitiria las gold-plated y eso si son oficiales...


----------



## Shui (15 May 2013)

gurrumino dijo:


> Yo hace unos meses compre un "pakorro" ,se me antojo' no es la foto original de la mia pero esta igual , nuevecita , la enseño por que apenas he visto en el foro hablar de esta monedoncia. 60 e.



PEro eso eso original??? Yo tengo una, creía que era falsa.


----------



## jargdovz (16 May 2013)

Le he comprado esta a mi novia. Le ha encantado.


----------



## murpi (16 May 2013)

fff dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero para mi una moneda pintada no es moneda... y su potencial de revalorizacion... ::
> 
> como mucho admitiria las gold-plated y eso si son oficiales...



No me había planteado comprar una moneda coloreada, pero vi la de la avutarda y la compré por eso. 

En cuanto a la revalorización no me importa en este caso, ya que la compré por coleccionismo/frikismo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

jargdovz dijo:


> Le he comprado esta a mi novia. Le ha encantado.



No me extraña es una "monada"...  ... pero creo que si llega a ser de aluminio le encanta igual... 

De este estilo y precio (mas o menos) compré hace unos días un conocido forero (_edito: no se porqué tanta discreción, fue a chak4l  y a un precio muy razonable_) el erizo bieloruso que se ha convertido en la moneda favorita de mi hija:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

Si, la de la madre con sus crías es aun mas bonita y está en mi "lista de deseos", pero pica un poco mas, seguiré al acecho por si un día la encuentro de rebajas en ebay. Realmente los diseñadores de bielorusia tienen buena mano para hacer "monadas", los cambiaba ya por los de la FNMT. :rolleye:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (16 May 2013)

Tras una no corta espera llegaron por fin varias unidades de ejemplares de Silver bullet / Silver shield. El trasfondo que hay tras ellas no deja de ser lo que nos hace estar todos aqui. Es un producto diferente a lo que estamos acostumbrados pero que tiene su coña:

La más conocida: Slave Queen






Freedom girl (comparte reverso con la de Slave Queen):





Si cogías varios tubos decían que venía la chica a entregártelos a casa, pero no era plan... (Coger tubos, lo otro sí )

Y finalmente: Day of Resistance


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 May 2013)

Me gusta la Slave Queen, aunque la que me encanta es la Trivium, estuve a punto de pillar una por ebay pero se me escapó, no son fáciles de conseguir ya:


----------



## makokillo (16 May 2013)

Habeis visto que monada de Mongolia?

Eso si, cuesta un pastón. Es una tirada de solo 2500 monedas pero joer cuesta sobre 500 lereles


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (17 May 2013)

Preciosas todas ellas.

Veo que los precios son de lo más irregulares; una misma moneda puede costar 190 o 260 euros dependiendo del vendedor. Esto me da a pensar, y tengo todo el derecho a equivocarme, de que quien está realmente interesado y las sigue las adquiere al salir (precio más comedido) y luego... Cada uno pone su precio a ver si alguien pica o se ha despertado/encaprichado tarde , con lo que no veo un gran mercado pagando esos sobrespots. Por mucho que la del gulo-gulo esté ahora a 1000 y pico euros no veo la venta. Lo de siempre, la diferencia entre lo que decimos que vale y lo que realmente cuesta...


----------



## chak4l (17 May 2013)

Cuando hablamos de este tipo de monedas con tiradas tan limitadas y que han tenido una buena popularidad desde que empezaron, hablamos de pequeñas joyas de arte, y el arte es algo subjetivo, al igual que un cuadro de Goya difiere mucho su precio y su valor, ya que no lo vas a comprar por el valor del lienzo, las pinturas y el marco de madera, lo mismo pasa con este tipo de monedas, no las vas a poder comprar por su precio en plata.

He visto gente que vendia por 500-600 € el gulo gulo de mongolia y parecia que estaban pidiendo una locura, ahora estan pidiendo de los 1.200€ para arriba. Tambien influye que las siguientes monedas de la coleccion sean del mismo nivel, respetando tiradas y acabados, y luego esta el cache que les da a las monedas el ganar premios internacionales, como esta serie de Mongolia.

Respecto a la diferencia de precios, cuando solo hay 2.500 piezas en todo el mundo, y la mayoria esta en manos de coleccionistas que no se quieren desprender de ellas, solo quedan un puñado de ellas que estan en mano de inversores, y ahi el precio que pide cada uno por ella es muy subjetivo.


----------



## marquen2303 (18 May 2013)

No he comprado una moneda pero no se si hay otro hilo para estos tesoros, "no me puedo imaginar la alegría de estos chavales", menudo descubrimiento:

*Primeras monedas de Dinamarca: un joven halla 'el tesoro' del rey Harald Bluetooth*







Un estudiante danés de 16 años junto con sus amigos, aficionados a buscar tesoros con un detector de metales, es el autor del hallazgo más importante de monedas de la época vikinga en el último siglo. Datan del año 990.

El tesoro fue descubierto en un campo en el norte de la península de Jutlandia. Contiene casi 200 monedas, incluso las hay muy raras, del tipo 'korsmonter', que se consideran como las primeras monedas nacionales de Dinamarca.

Las 'korsmonter', que presentan un motivo con cruz, se atribuyen a la época del rey Harald Bluetooth, conocido por unificar a las tribus noruegas, suecas y danesas y por convertirlas al cristianismo, dice el portavoz del Museo Nacional de Dinamarca, Jens Christian Moesgaard. 

Se espera que el tesoro forme parte de una exposición en el Museo Nacional capitalino. Sus jefes deben determinar si los tres chicos, autores del descubrimiento, tienen derecho a una recompensa. 

Harald I recibió su apodo Bluetooth ('dientes azules' en inglés) por un error fonético, ya que así le denominaron los cronistas ingleses, transformando la palabra escandinava 'Blatand' que significaba algo como 'Moreno': Harald era muy atípico para los vikingos con su piel oscura, pelo negro y aspecto físico poderoso. 

El antiguo rey inspiró a los autores del sistema Bluetooth, que permite a los teléfonos móviles comunicarse con los ordenadores y unificar la comunicación de los sistemas digitales. El logo de Bluetooth son las runas de las iniciales del famoso vikingo.


Texto completo en: Primeras monedas de Dinamarca: un joven halla 'el tesoro' del rey Harald Bluetooth


----------



## Tiogelito (20 May 2013)

¿Cómo pueden estar tan bien conservadas? Porque el clima danés no es precisamente "amable"...
¿Estaban en algún recipiente? La noticia no da demasiada información.


----------



## Perillán10 (20 May 2013)

Curioso, y muy bien conservadas. Supongo que habrán puesto las 25 mejores de las 200 que se encontraron.

Mi última adquisición (aunque la mía en un poco peor estado de conservación, para ser sinceros):


----------



## Perillán10 (20 May 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonita moneda es 1 Bir 1903 Emperador Menelik II de peso 28,075 grs de 0,835 milesimas, duro del mundo, yo la tengo en la agenda, lo que ocurre que tiene unos precios ::::, yo tengo la misma de 1897, lo que ocurre que cambia el leon como podras observar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si señor, aunque si te fijas en el listel, son un poco diferentes (la que has puesto tu, está "punteada" y la que he puesto yo tiene un dibujo distinto. También la garra que sujeta la cruz, como dices. Me gustaría tener las dos...., pero como tu dices tienen unos precios ::


----------



## Kuja (20 May 2013)

Y aquí nosotros con la careta del corrupto ése moneda si moneda también...
Debemos de tener de toda la UE los diseños mas sosos y feos


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

Pues esta es mi ultima moneda adquirida:

1 Yen del año 28 del periodo Meiji de Japón (1895)


----------



## marquen2303 (24 May 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues esta es mi ultima moneda adquirida:
> 
> 1 Yen del año 28 del periodo Meiji de Japón (1895)




Hola makokillo me han brillado los ojos cuando he visto esta moneda, podrías poner datos de la moneda y si no fuera inconveniente cuanto cuesta aproximadamente?? Todavía no he comenzado con colecciones históricas pero cada día que entro aquí confirmo mi próximo hobby, sé que me llevará mucho tiempo aprender las bases para considerarme un numismático pero creo que aparte de aprender mucha historia también estaré diversificando mi capital.
Y ya que estoy aprendiendo lanzo una pregunta al foro:
¿La numismática tiene volatilidad en el precio? Lo pregunto en referencia al precio de los metales preciosos que van cambiando.


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Hola makokillo me han brillado los ojos cuando he visto esta moneda, podrías poner datos de la moneda y si no fuera inconveniente cuanto cuesta aproximadamente?? Todavía no he comenzado con colecciones históricas pero cada día que entro aquí confirmo mi próximo hobby, sé que me llevará mucho tiempo aprender las bases para considerarme un numismático pero creo que aparte de aprender mucha historia también estaré diversificando mi capital.
> Y ya que estoy aprendiendo lanzo una pregunta al foro:
> ¿La numismática tiene volatilidad en el precio? Lo pregunto en referencia al precio de los metales preciosos que van cambiando.



Pues esta es una moneda de formato "duro" o "crown" para mi coleccion de duros del mundo.

Es de plata de 900 milesimas y pesa 26,96 grs y un diametro de 38,1 mm.
Esta la he comprado en una subasta en EEUU y me ha salido por unos 150$, unos 115 €. Como ves, está certificada por la empresa americana NGC y le dan un estado de conservación MS61 que equivaldria aqui a un SC- o algo así. Este tipo de monedas ( como una china que voy a poner ahora despues) me gusta comprarlas con certificado de autenticidad y conservación por que hay bastantes falsificaciones rulando por ahí.

En principio; estas monedas de entre 80 y 150 años de antiguedad no suelen tener variación de precio respecto al precio del metal por que lo que pagas es precisamente su "historia", su estado de conservacion y la cantidad de ejemplares que existan , no su peso en plata u oro.

Un saludo


----------



## marquen2303 (24 May 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues esta es una moneda de formato "duro" o "crown" para mi coleccion de duros del mundo.
> 
> Es de plata de 900 milesimas y pesa 26,96 grs y un diametro de 38,1 mm.
> Esta la he comprado en una subasta en EEUU y me ha salido por unos 150$, unos 115 €. Como ves, está certificada por la empresa americana NGC y le dan un estado de conservación MS61 que equivaldria aqui a un SC- o algo así. Este tipo de monedas ( como una china que voy a poner ahora despues) me gusta comprarlas con certificado de autenticidad y conservación por que hay bastantes falsificaciones rulando por ahí.
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ya he descubierto el hilo oficial de numismática así que me pondré a leer, por cierto me molesta mucho lo de las falsificaciones pero me imagino que será un condimento más que hace todavía más fascinante a la numismática.


----------



## averapaz (24 May 2013)

Makokillo es una moneda preciosa, enhorabuena por la adquisición!

En cuanto a la volatilidad de los precios me gustaría hacer alguna puntuación, y es que los precios de la numismática son muy volátiles, aunque no ligados al precio del metal a no ser que sean piezas baratas en las que lo que pagues sea el precio del metal y obviamente las subidas de estos arrastren a las monedas. Como ha pasado con la mayoría de oros de Alfonso XII y XIII.

Lo normal es que pagues por una moneda mucho mas allá de su precio del metal y ahi es donde intervienen los factores que ha comentado Makokillo y algunos más, como la moda predominante de los colecciostas, la crisis (que bajo mi punto de vista abarata las piezas baratas y encarece las caras), e incluso en muchas subastas las monedas pueden tener volatilidad si dos o más coleccionistas buscan esa moneda.

Requiere bastante estudio la verdad, ya que hay que dominar muchos campos y para no pagar primadas por monedas es importante no encapricharse y dejar que las oportunidades aparezcan.


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

*Dolar de Dragon chino de 1895*

Y otra de mis ultimas monedas, aunque esta viene desde Hong Kong y aun no la tengo en mis manos.

Se trata de un Dolar de Dragon chino de 1895 de la provincia de Hupeh en XF (EBC) encapsulada y certificada por PCGS por que de estas si que existen muchisimas falsificaciones.












---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 14:50 ----------




marquen2303 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ya he descubierto el hilo oficial de numismática así que me pondré a leer, por cierto me molesta mucho lo de las falsificaciones pero me imagino que será un condimento más que hace todavía más fascinante a la numismática.



Si quieres meterte de lleno en numismatica ademas del hilo de numismatica te recomendaria el foro de imperio-numismatico.

En el tema de las falsificaciones hay que distinguir entre las falsificaciones actuales y las falsificaciones de epoca. Se puede dar el caso de que una falsificación de epoca pueda llegar a ser incluso mas valorada que la propia pieza original. En España tenemos los famosos "duros sevillanos"

He aquí la historia de los "duros sevillanos":
El blog de Sebas Gallardo: Numismática: "Eres mas falso que un duro sevillano", la historia de las 5 pesetas de plata.

"Eres mas falso que un duro sevillano", la historia de las 5 pesetas de plata.
5 pesetas de plata “el duro sevillano”.

En España como en otros países, siempre ha existido como ya hemos dicho "la picaresca" y los "desaprensivos", y en aquellos tiempos a partir de 1880 fue muy comentada la acuñación de unos duros falsos que originariamente se empezaron a acuñar en Sevilla y en otras partes del mundo, como por ejemplo en Méjico, pero que fueron denominados por la gente llana, es decir el pueblo por "duros sevillanos", extendiéndose una frase muy popular que aun se dice en nuestros días: "Eres más falso que un duro sevillano".
La excusa que dieron los falsificadores en cuestión fue que el gobierno español, ponía menos plata de la que prometía su verdadero valor, enriqueciéndose a espaldas del pueblo por lo tanto. Así que ellos decidieron hacer lo mismo poniendo aun menos plata y ganando mas.
En aquellos tiempos las estafas fueron frecuentes y circularon muchos de estos duros sevillanos. Tal fue de grande este problema que la Casa de la Moneda llegó a publicar un libro de instrucciones de 750 páginas, en las cuales se descubrían todas las artimañas de los falsificadores y se enseñaba al publico a identificar las habilidosas falsificaciones.
En 1905, los obreros no aceptaban el jornal en duros y pedían a cambio monedas de peseta; para otro tipo de pagos se exigían billetes que, a fin de cuentas, estaban respaldados con oro contante y sonante. Las compañías de ferrocarril, entonces aún en manos privadas, no los admitían en sus taquillas, y hacer la compra con ellos en un mercado se había convertido en una tarea imposible. El Estado, que era el responsable último de todo aquel desaguisado monetario, tomó cartas en el asunto.

En 1908 el ministro de Hacienda ordenó un gigantesco rescate de duros falsos. Todo el que tuviese duros podía canjearlos por otros supuestamente buenos. Se armó la “marimonera”: colas, enfados, canjes mal hechos en los que se entregaba un duro malo a cambio de uno malo, y un dineral tirado a la basura... Todo por la manía que tienen los políticos de gastar más de lo que ingresan.

El escándalo de los duros sevillanos, cuyo nombre ha pervivido hasta nuestros fiduciarios días como sinónimo de falsedad, consolidó el papel moneda en España. A partir de 1910 los fajos de billetes del Banco de España sustituyeron a la bolsa de monedas de oro como símbolo del dinero. El papel era un valor seguro, certificaba que el portador poseía una cantidad de oro que el banco tenía a bien guardar en una caja fuerte.

Noticia del periódico de ABC de la época 17 de Julio de 1908.
ABC (Madrid) - 17/07/1908, p. 7 - ABC.es Hemeroteca


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Me quedo extrañado de que las últimas monedas que han aparecido por aquí son NGC, parece que se empiezan a poner de moda por aquí. Por una parte está bien (las graduan y es como una garantía) pero tenerlas en un ataud ienso:



Pues si, eso a mi tampoco me gusta nada de nada, al igual que tampoco me gustan las proff que aunque no esten en el "ataud" tampoco las puedes tocar. Fijate que poco me gusta ese encapsulado que como no tengo pensado venderlas en mucho mucho tiempo y a ser posible nunca, que he llegado a plantearme sacarlas de la capsula, que para mi ya ha cumplido su función, es decir asegurarme su autenticidad y graduación.


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Una pregunta Makokillo, o alguien que sepa contestar.
> 
> ¿Has tenido algún problema con los pagos (aunque supongo que no, mientras pages..  ) y sobre todo con los envios desde USA a aquí? ¿Lo hacen por correo, paquetería? ¿Cobran algo más de aranceles o lo que sea?
> 
> ...



El pago lo hago por PAYPAL y nunca hay problemas. Los envios se hacen por correos y sin valor declarado, le ponen la etiqueta de "coleccionable" y no hay que pagar nada en aduana. Lo unico que tienes que tener en cuenta es que el vendedor acepte PAYPAL y que tenga un 100% de votos positivos y muchisimas ventas, esos son totalmente seguros. Evidentemente estoy hablando de Ebay.


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> OK, yo hablo más bien de casas como esta:
> 
> Goldberg Coins & Collectibles
> 
> ...



No, esas casas lo hacen todo "legalmente" con valor declarado y creo que al menos tendrias que pagar un 21% de IVA .


----------



## onzs (24 May 2013)

la verdad es que son preciosas estas monedas. 

lo que pasa que me gusta tanta variedad de monedas que el presupuesto no da para tanto. 

¿como guardáis las monedas?, cartones, capsulas, capsulas quatrum ......


----------



## makokillo (24 May 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonita moneda , es un duro del mundo, del imperio Mutsuhito (Meiji)
> 
> 
> .
> ...



¿Es una foto real de tu moneda? Lo digo por que me parece que tiene una patina preciosa y en mano aún debe ser mejor.

Respecto a lo del hilo de duros del mundo yo tengo aun cosa de poco 5/6 monedas pero me parece muy buena idea.


----------



## Perillán10 (24 May 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonita moneda , es un duro del mundo, del imperio Mutsuhito (Meiji)
> 
> 
> .
> ...




Muy chula!!!! Y con una bonita patina como dice Makokillo.

Plata 0,835 12,5 grs 30 mm y sólo 200.000 de tirada.

Aunque Portugal tiene un extenso numerario (muchas de ellas de colonias) el diseño está fuera del típico barco, las siete cruces y el escudo de los 5 puntos.

Me parece bien lo del hilo, aunque no se si podré colaborar con muchas. Algunas de ellas, no tan antiguas.


----------



## maximiliano_villarubia (25 May 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues esta es mi ultima moneda adquirida:
> 
> 1 Yen del año 28 del periodo Meiji de Japón (1895)





Hola que tal,

alguien sabe las tolerancias de estas monedas (los yenes del periodo meiji), lo digo por que yo tengo una del año 1896 y aunque parece totalmente autentica, y no se pega al iman y "suena bien" su diametro me tiene un poco mosca ya que mide 40mm. Su peso es de 27'2 g y su espesor de 2'9 mm. 

Por si hay algun experto en la sala...


----------



## makokillo (25 May 2013)

maximiliano_villarubia dijo:


> Hola que tal,
> 
> alguien sabe las tolerancias de estas monedas (los yenes del periodo meiji), lo digo por que yo tengo una del año 1896 y aunque parece totalmente autentica, y no se pega al iman y "suena bien" su diametro me tiene un poco mosca ya que mide 40mm. Su peso es de 27'2 g y su espesor de 2'9 mm.
> 
> Por si hay algun experto en la sala...



Pues yo ejperto no soy de nada, me colaron un duro de Alfonso XIII, con eso te digo tó. Pero mirando en el catalogo de duros del mundo veo que para el año 1896 el peso es de 26,9 grs y el diametro de 38,1 mm. Luego hay años con mayor diametro 38,6 mm y luego hay otro que pesa 27,2 grs y mide 39 mm pero aunque sigue siendo un yen lleva la inscripcion de TRADE DOLLAR y son de 1875,76 y 77.
Lo normal seria que pesase un poquito menos dependiendo del desgaste de la moneda pero nunca puede pesar más.
Como ya dije en mi post, hay muchas falsificaciones de estas monedas y de las chinas y por eso yo las compre certificadas.
Mira a ver si le ves alguna diferencia al tuyo con este:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (27 May 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Me encantan los diseños de estas monedas, pero el costo de las mismas lo veo.........::::::
> Esa es la tercera moneda que saco Mongolia de esas caracteristicas en el año 2012, las otras son
> 
> 
> ...




Refloto esta entrada por el comentario que hice sobre la diferencia entre lo que cuestan y lo que realmente valen ciertas monedas. En el caso de la serie de animales de Mongolia, el cierto que la mayoría de gente pide una fortuna por la del gulo-gulo, y sin embargo ha quedado una puja desierta en Ebay por una a 800 y pico euros.

La del puercoespín se está vendiendo a 300 y pico euros y del buho he visto una puja acabar en 500 pocos en el set que va con la pequeña de oro.

Visto estos precios en tiradas de 2500 ejemplares, no me parece en exceso cara la de la Nutria de Fiji que está en 100 euros envío incluido pues la tirada es de 999 unidades.

Lo dicho, lo que cuestan y lo que valen..

A todo esto no me había fijado en demasía en las monedas chinas fuera de las típicas y son realmente impresionantes (los precios también...)


----------



## Tiogelito (27 May 2013)

¿Puedes poner ejemplos de esas monedas chinas "no corrientes"?

Gracias


----------



## makokillo (27 May 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Refloto esta entrada por el comentario que hice sobre la diferencia entre lo que cuestan y lo que realmente valen ciertas monedas. En el caso de la serie de animales de Mongolia, el cierto que la mayoría de gente pide una fortuna por la del gulo-gulo, y sin embargo ha quedado una puja desierta en Ebay por una a 800 y pico euros.
> 
> La del puercoespín se está vendiendo a 300 y pico euros y del buho he visto una puja acabar en 500 pocos en el set que va con la pequeña de oro.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, yo la semana pasada pujé 250$ por una del erizo de mongolia y no me la lleve por muy poco, al final se vendio por 280$ es decir 215€ muy lejos de los 500 que se piden por algunos lados.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (27 May 2013)

Tiogelito dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner ejemplos de esas monedas chinas "no corrientes"?
> 
> Gracias



Bueno, reconozco que son "no corrientes" para mi, no se me molesten por favor los maestros Jedi de la numismática por la apreciación  :

Jahr des Drachen Ag 1 Oz/10 Yuan PP China 2012 CNY 10 China Coin coins and medals

China - 20 Yuan 2013 Putuo Mountain Grotto 2 oz Unzen Silber PP 20 Yuan China Münzen

China 2002 2 oz Silver Longmen Grottoes NGC PF69 | eBay

Chinese Coin News & Articles: Chinese Wudang Mountain Ancient Architectural Complex Gold and Silver Coins

China 2011 Historical Architectural Complex of Dengfeng 1 oz Silver Coin - World Heritage Series - Welcome to Panda America Online Catalog


----------



## onzs (29 May 2013)

por monedas bonitas yo me pillaría esta: 



precio de salida 400 euros en una próxima subasta,

2 marcos de 1894 de Papúa Nueva Guinea, peso 27,77 gramos y 0,900 plata.

además de comprar una moneda preciosa compráis algo de historia.

Un saludo


----------



## onzs (29 May 2013)

cierto asqueado, error mio.

gracias por la corrección, he mezclado los dos tamaños. 

Un saludo.


----------



## maximiliano_villarubia (31 May 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues yo ejperto no soy de nada, me colaron un duro de Alfonso XIII, con eso te digo tó. Pero mirando en el catalogo de duros del mundo veo que para el año 1896 el peso es de 26,9 grs y el diametro de 38,1 mm. Luego hay años con mayor diametro 38,6 mm y luego hay otro que pesa 27,2 grs y mide 39 mm pero aunque sigue siendo un yen lleva la inscripcion de TRADE DOLLAR y son de 1875,76 y 77.
> Lo normal seria que pesase un poquito menos dependiendo del desgaste de la moneda pero nunca puede pesar más.
> Como ya dije en mi post, hay muchas falsificaciones de estas monedas y de las chinas y por eso yo las compre certificadas.
> Mira a ver si le ves alguna diferencia al tuyo con este:









Pues he estado comparando las fotos con mi yen, y la verdad que la única diferencia que encuentro (a parte de la conservación) es el borde que es mas ancho, de ahí la diferencia en el diámetro, supongo. Subo las fotos para que le echéis un vistazo, (perdón por la calidad). Por curiosidad makokillo, tu has medido y pesado el tuyo?


----------



## makokillo (31 May 2013)

maximiliano_villarubia dijo:


> Pues he estado comparando las fotos con mi yen, y la verdad que la única diferencia que encuentro (a parte de la conservación) es el borde que es mas ancho, de ahí la diferencia en el diámetro, supongo. Subo las fotos para que le echéis un vistazo, (perdón por la calidad). Por curiosidad makokillo, tu has medido y pesado el tuyo?



Yo no lo he pesado ni medido, Maximiliano. Está encapsulado y si lo abro pierdo la certificación. Pero por eso se que el mio es verdadero sin haberlo medido ni pesado, por que está certificado por NGC.

No te digo que sea falso ni mucho menos, puede ser debido al troquel, al desgaste o a cualquier otra cosa pero yo si le veo mas diferencia a uno y otro:
- Las cuentas al rededor del dragon son mas pequeñas y estan un poco mas separadas en el mio que en el tuyo.
- Las letras occidentales "416 - ONE YEN - 900" en el mio son perfectas con lineas totalmente rectas, en el tuyo las lineas hacen curvas, se nota perfectamente en la E y en el 4.
- Las letras orientales son mas finas en el mio.

Por otra parte estoy leyendo en foros americanos que precisamente la ceca de Osaka es famosa por la poca variacion de peso que tienen sus monedas, dicen que para esta lo normal serian sobre 0,2 grs maximo en XF.


----------



## Perillán10 (2 Jun 2013)

Acabo de venir de compras  :

La primera una cubana, que no sé porque pero tengo predilección por ellas 







Un poco mejor conservada que la de la foto.

Y para acompañarla, una rusa:







más-menos en igual estado de conservación, es decir, muy buena desde mi punto de vista y mis posibilidades.

El presupuesto semanal :abajo: pero bueno...:rolleye:


.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Acabo de venir de compras  :
> 
> La primera una cubana, que no sé porque pero tengo predilección por ellas
> 
> ...



Hola, Perillán10: Las monedas cubanas como la que has comprado siempre son interesantes, aunque siempre dependerá del precio pagado, ya que en este tipo de monedas siempre se "columpian" un poco... De todas formas, con el tema de la Crisis se están encontrando algunos "chollos", que ya era hora...

Las monedas rusas ya son otra cosa. Yo tengo bastantes, pero no parecen estar especialmente "valoradas". Aquí prefiero las que tienen un importante contenido en Plata y que sean "relevantes" respecto a algún acontecimiento u hecho histórico.

Aunque lo más importante es que a ti te gusten, porque la Numismática es algo muy "personal"...

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (2 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Perillán10: Las monedas cubanas como la que has comprado siempre son interesantes, aunque siempre dependerá del precio pagado, ya que en este tipo de monedas siempre se "columpian" un poco... De todas formas, con el tema de la Crisis se están encontrando algunos "chollos", que ya era hora...
> 
> Las monedas rusas ya son otra cosa. Yo tengo bastantes, pero no parecen estar especialmente "valoradas". Aquí prefiero las que tienen un importante contenido en Plata y que sean "relevantes" respecto a algún acontecimiento u hecho histórico.
> 
> ...



Bueno, digamos que aunque tampoco han sido un chollo estoy conforme con el precio/calidad que he pagado. La del 1916 de este tipo de peso me faltaba y hoy la podido encontrar con bastante rebaja. Si, los precios se columpian pero hay que tener en cuenta que según qué vendedores las tienen un 20-30% mas altas esperando el regateo, de esa forma vendedor y comprador al final quedan contentos.
El tema de la crisis se nota y con tal de vender algo, las rebajan bastante.

Las rusas pues según que tipo de monedas son muy demandadas y han subido mucho de precio (no se cuanto hace que has intentado veder o comprar) pero al igual que antes lo eran las alemanas, ahora chinas y rusas tienen unos precios inaccesibles. Los rusos arrasan:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-world-money-fair-berlin-2013-das-report.html

_La impresión general es que la convención ha sido buena; es principio de año y hay muchas novedades. La gente más que nunca está mentalizada de que dedicar tiempo y dinero a una buena colección da siempre sus frutos.
Los motores del mercado, sin embargo siguen siendo los emergentes. Indios, chinos, rusos... Dinero en abundancia, y decisiones radicales. Si gusta, lo acaparan.
La tarde del jueves en La subasta de Künker fué sonrojante. Había piezas que iban subiendo de mil en mil euros, de pronto dos rusos se ponían a vocear en múltiplos de cinco mil; el subastador directamente les llamaba por sus nombres de pila. Seré un soso, pero por mucha pasta que gane la casa de subastas, tolerar esos ladridos de nuevo rico no beneficia nada a su imagen, y da sensación de inestabilidad. Además, los precios no son realistas. Oh well._


Aunque lo importante como dices es que a uno le gusten.


.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2013)

Hola, Perillán10: La verdad es que hace años que no compro monedas rusas. De las chinas tengo bastantes, aunque deje de comprar porque los cabrones son muy buenos falsificando, tengo unas pocas que dan el "pego" y que me regaló un vendedor haciéndome saber que no eran "auténticas". De China, en la actualidad, sólo compro las Panda y en tiendas cualificadas, especialmente en Alemania.

Saludos.


----------



## Denaar (2 Jun 2013)

Primero os voy a pedir disculpas por mi pregunta, ya que seguro la habreis respondido en algun otro momento, hay algun catálogo que recomendais para estos magnificos "duros del mundo" que posteais?

Tanto verlos me esta entrando el gusanillo.

Muchas gracias y por cierto a cada moneda que mostrais se me cae más la baba. 
Espero en breve poder mostrar alguno de los mios.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (2 Jun 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Primero os voy a pedir disculpas por mi pregunta, ya que seguro la habreis respondido en algun otro momento, hay algun catálogo que recomendais para estos magnificos "duros del mundo" que posteais?
> 
> Tanto verlos me esta entrando el gusanillo.
> 
> ...



Aquí puedes descargar una magnífica guía de duros del mundo:

http://67.225.158.33/~macuquin/index2/descargas/duros%20del%20mundo/3%20ed/Guia%20de%20Duros%20del%20Mundo%201800-1950.rar


----------



## makokillo (2 Jun 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Primero os voy a pedir disculpas por mi pregunta, ya que seguro la habreis respondido en algun otro momento, hay algun catálogo que recomendais para estos magnificos "duros del mundo" que posteais?
> 
> Tanto verlos me esta entrando el gusanillo.
> 
> ...



Aqui tienes la tercera edición:

http://67.225.158.33/~macuquin/index2/descargas/duros%20del%20mundo/3%20ed/Guia%20de%20Duros%20del%20Mundo%201800-1950.rar

SALU2


----------



## Denaar (2 Jun 2013)

Dr Strangelove y makokillo muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra rapida respuesta y lo dicho espero estar pronto de nuevo por aqui para mostrar alguna adquisicion.


----------



## makokillo (2 Jun 2013)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Aquí puedes descargar una magnífica guía de duros del mundo:
> 
> http://67.225.158.33/~macuquin/index2/descargas/duros%20del%20mundo/3%20ed/Guia%20de%20Duros%20del%20Mundo%201800-1950.rar




jajaja, mas ganao por la mano


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Jun 2013)

que os pillarías con 100eu?

no tengo ni idea de monedas que conste, de paso algun link para 'ilustrarme' jeje.

merci


----------



## Perillán10 (2 Jun 2013)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que os pillarías con 100eu?
> 
> no tengo ni idea de monedas que conste, de paso algun link para 'ilustrarme' jeje.
> 
> merci



Con 100 euros, algún duro del centenario ( 4 en MBC/MBC+ te podrías comprar ) aunque antes de hacerlo informate, mira calidades, compara precios y después compras. Poco a poco, completar la colección con mejores calidades (cuando las sepas diferenciar)

También tienes que ver si te gustan, claro...


----------



## Perillán10 (7 Jun 2013)

Aunque solo sea por reflotar el hilo, mi última adquisición:








.


----------



## onzs (7 Jun 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Aunque solo sea por reflotar el hilo, mi última adquisición:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



preciosa moneda ese duro peruano. felicidades. 

esta es la última mía comprada en la última subasta de aureo 



espero os guste.


----------



## Perillán10 (8 Jun 2013)

onzs dijo:


> preciosa moneda ese duro peruano. felicidades.
> 
> esta es la última mía comprada en la última subasta de aureo
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Me suena de haberla visto en algún sitio más 

Bonitos 8 reales de Culiacán ( de esa ceca no tengo ninguna todavía ).


.


----------



## onzs (8 Jun 2013)

es posible Perillan, la tengo colgada en otro foro de numismática.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (9 Jun 2013)

Otras "pa la saca".

Patagón de Amberes y Patagón de Bruselas.


----------



## JVP (10 Jun 2013)

Hola, ¿Nadie tiene una peseta amarilla de las primeras que salieron?

Como hecho de menos aquellos dichos tipo: " Eres mas chulo que las pesetas amarillas."


----------



## onzs (10 Jun 2013)

JVP dijo:


> Hola, ¿Nadie tiene una peseta amarilla de las primeras que salieron?
> 
> Como hecho de menos aquellos dichos tipo: " Eres mas chulo que las pesetas amarillas."



Muy buenas jvp, supongo que te refieres a estas 



yo tengo algunas pero no muy bien conservadas, la verdad que eran muy bonitas.

Un saludo.


----------



## makokillo (12 Jun 2013)

Nuevo duro pa la saca )

1 RUBLO DEL ZAR NICOLAS I DE 1840


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2013)

Makokillo: Muy "guapa". Te felicito. Por cierto, puedes aclararme, ya que no se distingue, si en el centro de la moneda aparece Sant Jordi (San Jorge) matando el dragón. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (12 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Makokillo: Muy "guapa". Te felicito. Por cierto, puedes aclararme, ya que no se distingue, si en el centro de la moneda aparece Sant Jordi (San Jorge) matando el dragón. Gracias.
> 
> Saludos.



Si que es Saint George matando al dragon. Antes de comprar esta moneda estube informandome sobre ella y vi una SC y se distinguia claramente.


----------



## fff (12 Jun 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> si en el centro de la moneda aparece Sant Jordi (San Jorge) matando el dragón.



Me da que si Fernando, la moneda bullion rusa tambien lo tiene







Y los soberanos tambien tienen la imagen de San Jorge :rolleye:


----------



## Perillán10 (12 Jun 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Nuevo duro pa la saca )
> 
> 1 RUBLO DEL ZAR NICOLAS I DE 1840



Una chulada de moneda makokillo, 2.627.000 de tirada para ese año que teniendo en cuenta que es Rusia, me parece muy poca tirada.

El problema es que son de las carillas... :fiufiu:


----------



## makokillo (12 Jun 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Una chulada de moneda makokillo, 2.627.000 de tirada para ese año que teniendo en cuenta que es Rusia, me parece muy poca tirada.
> 
> El problema es que son de las carillas... :fiufiu:



Como cuanto de carillas?? a ver si voy a haber hecho un negociazo :fiufiu:


----------



## Perillán10 (12 Jun 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Como cuanto de carillas?? a ver si voy a haber hecho un negociazo :fiufiu:



Bueno... hablo de carillas porque entre otras cosas las monedas rusas se han puesto carillas.

La que has puesto tiene un buen estado de conservación al menos desde mi punto de vista. Si te gusta mucho pues pasa a ser menos carilla.

Negocio no sé. Creo que tu mismo sabes bastante bien los precios. Pero por si te sirve de algo:

mcsearch.info - The medieval & modern coin search engine

Un saludo.


----------



## fff (12 Jun 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> La que has puesto tiene un buen estado de conservación al menos desde mi punto de vista.



Yo le echaria un MBC/MBC+ ... a ojo y sin saber mucho habrá rondado los 80 euros si no es de las escasas

PD: Y es muy bonita :baba:


----------



## JVP (12 Jun 2013)

Yo recomiendo comprar e invertir en cuadros, no en cuadros de pintores reputados y consagrados, ni en cuadros enormes, si no en cuadros bonitos de 30x20 centímetros o 50x50 que te llamen mucho la atención y peguen con el estilo de tu vivienda, cuando no te des cuenta, ese cuadro puede que haya cuadriplicado su valor, sobre todo si el pintor se ha muerto.

Yo cuando vivía en Valencia compré dos cuadros, uno de ellos lo vendí hace un par de años en Mallorca a un Inglés y saque una pasta.


----------



## makokillo (12 Jun 2013)

fff dijo:


> Yo le echaria un MBC/MBC+ ... a ojo y sin saber mucho habrá rondado los 80 euros si no es de las escasas
> 
> PD: Y es muy bonita :baba:



En el catalogo de duros del mundo está catalogada como escasa. En esta conservación son algo mas caras de eso, normalmente sobre unos 130 euros. A mi me ha salido por casi 100, no es de los duros mas baratos desde luego.

Pero vamos que si quieres una barata barata en aliexpress las tienes a 2 euros.
Vaya unos chinos cabrones :: Esto deberia de estar prohibido por mucho que digan que lo que venden es una copia.
Rusia 1840 1 rublo acuña la copia


----------



## toroloco (14 Jun 2013)

Disculpas,mensaje en lugar equivocado.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (14 Jun 2013)

Consulta de ignorante. Estas monedas valen más que el precio del metal, no?


----------



## makokillo (14 Jun 2013)

Kamikaze@ dijo:


> Consulta de ignorante. Estas monedas valen más que el precio del metal, no?



jejejeje, evidentemente. Aqui ademas del metal pagas su valor numismatico que en unos casos es muy poco y en otros astronomico.


----------



## Kamikaze@ (14 Jun 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> jejejeje, evidentemente. Aqui ademas del metal pagas su valor numismatico que en unos casos es muy poco y en otros astronomico.



Lo suponía.

Gracias.


----------



## averapaz (17 Jun 2013)

Os muestro una reciente adquisición.

Los más iniciados sabréis que es rara y más así.


----------



## onzaverde (17 Jun 2013)

averapaz dijo:


> Os muestro una reciente adquisición.
> 
> Los más iniciados sabréis que es rara y más así.



juer peazo moneda ... si ya sabia yo que en este foro hay gente con pasta:Aplauso:


----------



## Tiogelito (17 Jun 2013)

A los que no alcanzamos a ver más de un duro !Iluminadnos, por favor!


----------



## makokillo (17 Jun 2013)

:8: Que nivel, Maribel. Peaso duro de Puerto Rico. Y encapsulado y autentificado como debe de ser por que autenticos son escasos pero falsos pululan por ahí unos cuantos.
Venga no nos dejes con la duda, dinos el precio de la maravilla :fiufiu:[

QUOTE=averapaz;9281307]Os muestro una reciente adquisición.

Los más iniciados sabréis que es rara y más así.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## fff (17 Jun 2013)

Es un EBC, estará alrededor de 1000 euros, y por estar encapsulado... 1200 a ojo

Es muy bonito, felicidades, a pesar que no me gustan esas encapsulaciones


----------



## Perillán10 (17 Jun 2013)

averapaz dijo:


> Os muestro una reciente adquisición.
> 
> Los más iniciados sabréis que es rara y más así.




Wow!!! Qué poderío!!! Menudo duraco... Nos podrías decir qué graduación tiene?

Estas monedas están muy valoradas gracias a que les gustan mucho a los americanos (la de Puerto Rico, claro), ya que la tirada creo que anda en torno a los 8.000.000, de todas formas ¡¡¡Quién pudiera!!!

De 40 centavos (de Puerto Rico), por ejemplo, hay una tirada mucho más baja.


----------



## makokillo (17 Jun 2013)

fff dijo:


> Es un EBC, estará alrededor de 1000 euros, y por estar encapsulado... 1200 a ojo
> 
> Es muy bonito, felicidades, a pesar que no me gustan esas encapsulaciones




Ahora mismo en Ebay un AU50 encapsulado por 840 leurillos sin subasta. Quien tubiera 840 leurillos )


----------



## fff (17 Jun 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo en Ebay un AU50 encapsulado por 840 leurillos sin subasta. Quien tubiera 840 leurillos )



He visto 2, uno 899 que no me gustaba y otro de 1000 euros más espectacular :


----------



## makokillo (17 Jun 2013)

fff dijo:


> He visto 2, uno 899 que no me gustaba y otro de 1000 euros más espectacular :



1895 PGV Puerto Rico Silver 1 Peso Coin NGC AU55 Coin About UNC Uncirculated | eBay

no es que sea espectacular ni mucho menos pero esta muy bien de precio.

Pero vamos por poco mas prefiero los 8 escudos de Carlos III que acabo de agenciarme )


----------



## Chila (17 Jun 2013)

Preciosísimo duro, sí señor.


----------



## averapaz (17 Jun 2013)

NGC la ha catalogado como AU Details.
Mi opinión es que es EBC-

No es que a mí me gusten las monedas encapsuladas, pero en este caso es casi necesario. Hay falsificaciones muy difíciles de distinguir de un original. Así que para comprar esta clase de piezas recomiendo que vengan de un lugar conocido o con prestigio, o que vayan graduadas. He dudado si sacarla de la cápsula, pero ya que está puesta... tal vez la dejaré, aunque luce más en una bandeja.

A pesar de tener una gran tirada, cuando se perdió el control de Puerto Rico a favor de los USA, se ordenó recoger y destruir toda la moneda circulante de origen español. No obstante, parece que se salvaron muchas monedas.

Además de esto, es una moneda muy coleccionada por los americanos, así como por los coleccionistas del centenario, por lo que tiene bastante demanda, de ahí su precio elevado.

Me ha salido por 750 euros.


----------



## makokillo (17 Jun 2013)

Pues muy buen precio por que la moneda está bastante guapa :Aplauso:



averapaz dijo:


> NGC la ha catalogado como AU Details.
> Mi opinión es que es EBC-
> 
> No es que a mí me gusten las monedas encapsuladas, pero en este caso es casi necesario. Hay falsificaciones muy difíciles de distinguir de un original. Así que para comprar esta clase de piezas recomiendo que vengan de un lugar conocido o con prestigio, o que vayan graduadas. He dudado si sacarla de la cápsula, pero ya que está puesta... tal vez la dejaré, aunque luce más en una bandeja.
> ...


----------



## Perillán10 (17 Jun 2013)

averapaz dijo:


> NGC la ha catalogado como AU Details.
> Mi opinión es que es EBC-
> 
> No es que a mí me gusten las monedas encapsuladas, pero en este caso es casi necesario. Hay falsificaciones muy difíciles de distinguir de un original. Así que para comprar esta clase de piezas recomiendo que vengan de un lugar conocido o con prestigio, o que vayan graduadas. He dudado si sacarla de la cápsula, pero ya que está puesta... tal vez la dejaré, aunque luce más en una bandeja.
> ...




Buen precio, para los precios que suelen tener, y más estando certificada. En mano puede cambiar, pero yo la veo EBC por lo menos. Ten en cuenta que salieron de Madrid hacia San Juan en sacos, y es raro que no tengan toques aunque no hayan circulado.

Cierto que las mandaron retirar:

_Con la perdida de la soberania española sobre la isla de Puerto Rico, el 18 de octubre de 1898, el nuevo gobierno militar del general Brooke, impuesto por los EEUU, procedio a desmonetizar la moneda española, dando paso a la circulacion del dolar americano_

, y es curioso que a su vez se hicieran para retirar las Mexicanas. 

Los pesos filipinos del 97 también tienen su historia, eso si, son más accesibles de precio.


----------



## makokillo (21 Jun 2013)

Acabo de hacerme con otro duro ruso. Este está certificada por PCGS como AU Details y encapsulada, claro esta.

1 RUBLO DE 1877 DEL ZAR ALEXANDER II













Por si a alguien le interesa, pongo a la venta el otro duro ruso:

*1 RUBLO DEL ZAR NICOLAS I DE 1840*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/315786-he-comprado-moneda-25.html#post9250552


----------



## Rafacoins (21 Jun 2013)

La semana pasada estuve de vacaciones con mi familia por Paris, y visite La catedral de Notre Dame.
El caso es que el dia que fui, festejaban el 850 aniversario de su construcción, y me hice con una moneda que conmemora ese evento. 
Por mas que intento buscarla en internet no la encuentro, intentare sacarle algunas fotos y las posteo por aqui, es my bonita.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 16:42 ----------

Encontrada ...


----------



## fff (21 Jun 2013)

Excelente Rublo, una preciosidad makokillo, este sique es una pasada 



Rafacoins dijo:


> me hice con una moneda que conmemora ese evento.



Me da que es medalla, no moneda.


----------



## makokillo (24 Jun 2013)

Ya la he puesto en Imperio y algunos ya la habreis visto pero la vuelvo a poner aqui por que me gusta mucho esta pesetilla, aun que como no colecciono nada de esto posiblemente se valla para la proxima subasta de Aureo o Cayon.


----------



## BaNGo (27 Jun 2013)

Mi última adquisión.
Media libra de Perú de 1966.


----------



## Perillán10 (27 Jun 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Mi última adquisión.
> Media libra de Perú de 1966.




Muy chula. A ver cuándo nos enseñas la otra libra entera 

Yo solo éstos 5 francos : por lo menos baratita.

Y el otro día 1 peso dominicano 1952 MS(64)


----------



## MrMonedas (2 Jul 2013)

Con permiso de las joyitas que ustedes tienen, voy a poner mi última compra bullion.
Me encantan las históricas, pero como es un mercado que no entiendo un pimiento, prefiero no entrar.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> Con permiso de las joyitas que ustedes tienen, voy a poner mi última compra bullion.
> Me encantan las históricas, pero como es un mercado que no entiendo un pimiento, prefiero no entrar.



:Baile: PRECIOSA

¿ Es de Onza ?

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 13:09 ----------




makokillo dijo:


> Acabo de hacerme con otro duro ruso. Este está certificada por PCGS como AU Details y encapsulada, claro esta.
> 
> 1 RUBLO DE 1877 DEL ZAR ALEXANDER II
> 
> ...



UNA PASADA

¿ Cuanto ?...Sino es indescreccion


----------



## makokillo (2 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> :Baile: PRECIOSA
> 
> ¿ Es de Onza ?
> 
> ...



La verdad es que este a salido carillo, 146$ mas la mordida de aduana, sobre 140€ en total pero es impresionante.

El de 1840 a salido hoy mismo para Moscu. Hay que ver las vueltas que dan las monedas; salió de Rusia, a saber por donde andubo, llego a EEUU, vino para España y de vuelta otra vez a Rusia y lo que le quede.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Jul 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> La verdad es que este a salido carillo, 146$ mas la mordida de aduana, sobre 140€ en total pero es impresionante.
> 
> El de 1840 a salido hoy mismo para Moscu. Hay que ver las vueltas que dan las monedas; salió de Rusia, a saber por donde andubo, llego a EEUU, vino para España y de vuelta otra vez a Rusia y lo que le quede.



Pues por ese precio la intentare comprar una similar, gracias.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (11 Jul 2013)

Buenos días,

Tengo una duda en la valoración en la escala "Ultra cameo".

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre una misma moneda PF69 y PF70? 
¿Es normal que la PF70 cueste un 20% más que la misma en PF69?

Gracias.


----------



## Perillán10 (11 Jul 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tengo una duda en la valoración en la escala "Ultra cameo".
> 
> ...



Como no dices de qué moneda se trata, lo único que puedo aportar (no tengo mucha idea de este tipo de graduaciones) es un enlace a la NGC con los precios dependiendo de la graduación, y tendencias de ese tipo de monedas:

Presidential Dollars 2009 S ZACHARY TAYLOR PF 70 Ultra Cameo Price History & Charts | NGC Coin Price Guide


Busca ahí tu moneda y tienes distintos precios para PF69-PF70. Para el ejemplo del enlace los precios como puedes ver varían mucho.


Desde mi punto de vista, llegados a esos niveles ya es una frikada... y creo que en algunos casos obsesión porque este tipo de coleccionistas compiten por ver quién tiene la mejor PFXX de algo que ha valorado la ngc.

Incluso como se ha comentado alguna vez, existe un tipo de negocio que consiste en comprar este tipo de monedas y volverlas a enviar a graduar, como no te pueden bajar la graduación que dieron en su momento, pueden conseguir por ejemplo que entre 10 que lleven, 3 se las graduen más alto, y en eso consiste "negocio".

Bueno... este tipo de escalas tiene sus pros y sus contras... y la intención creo, es puramente comercial.

Edito: yo no sé si realmente con esos precios tendrán salida al mercado


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (12 Jul 2013)

Merci Perillán10, me ha quedado claro clarinete.

Para monedas del 2012-2013 es una exageración meterse es eso teniendo en cuenta que multiplica el precio de la moneda sin la certificación. Es un "a ver quién la tiene más larga" inocho: del que paso.


----------



## fff (12 Jul 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tengo una duda en la valoración en la escala "Ultra cameo".
> 
> ...



Aqui estás jugando en otro mercado mucho más elitista y mucho más cerrado. Un mercado de arte en los que solo sirve la perfeccion. Creo que no hay mucha burbujista que entre ahi...


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Jul 2013)

fff dijo:


> Aqui estás jugando en otro mercado mucho más elitista y mucho más cerrado. Un mercado de arte en los que solo sirve la perfeccion. Creo que no hay mucha burbujista que entre ahi...



Escogidos para la gloria...


----------



## makokillo (17 Jul 2013)

Este si que es un señor "DURO" . Mi ultima adquisición, un columnario ceca de Mexico de Carlos III del año.... bueno aun se esta debatiendo en IN si es de1763 o 62


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Este si que es un señor "DURO" . Mi ultima adquisición, un columnario ceca de Mexico de Carlos III del año.... bueno aun se esta debatiendo en IN si es de1763 o 62



Bonito...¿ Cuanto ?...Sino es indiscreccion


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Jul 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Con permiso de makokillo, te conesto yo, ronda los 210 €.
> 
> Monedón!



Muchas gracias me gusta la moneda y el precio.


----------



## asqueado (17 Jul 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Este si que es un señor "DURO" . Mi ultima adquisición, un columnario ceca de Mexico de Carlos III del año.... bueno aun se esta debatiendo en IN si es de1763 o 62



Precioso duro, nunca me he atrevido a conseguir alguno ante el temor de las numerosas falsificaciones que existen y su elevado precio



.


----------



## fff (17 Jul 2013)

Me hace gracia el tag de 'tirando elegantemente el dinero' ... nivel cultural típico hispanistan


----------



## makokillo (17 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> :Baile: PRECIOSA
> 
> ¿ Es de Onza ?
> 
> ...





fff dijo:


> Me hace gracia el tag de 'tirando elegantemente el dinero' ... nivel cultural típico hispanistan



Por eso puse yo el de "cuanta envidia veo por aqui " :XX::XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 17-jul-2013 at 22:19 ----------




asqueado dijo:


> Precioso duro, nunca me he atrevido a conseguir alguno ante el temor de las numerosas falsificaciones que existen y su elevado precio
> 
> 
> 
> .



Con estas pasa lo mismo que con los "dolares de dragon" , que hay mas falsas que autenticas. Pero comprandola en una casa de subastas tienes todas las garantias de que va a ser autentica.


----------



## makokillo (17 Jul 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Efectivamente tampoco tengo ninguna de " dolares de dragon", es posible que se tenga garantias en las casas de subastas, pero he leido en foros que se le han colado a algun que otro numismatico y luego viene el precio que es un poco yuyu.
> Aqui pongo algun enlace
> 
> Los 8 reales columnarios | Blog Numismatico
> ...



Nos queda la opcion de moneda certificada por PCGS, NGC, ICG, ANACS. Pero tienes el inconveniente del "ataud" aunque siempre se lo puedes quitar si te gusta "sentir" la moneda en mano.


----------



## fff (18 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Muchas gracias me gusta la moneda y el precio.



Sres... el columnario no solamente es una moneda, *es Historia!* Fue la moneda, como reza su leyenda, de los 2 mundos. La moneda española que fue aceptada en todo el mundo, y a su imagen y semejanza (sus medidas) hicieron muchos paises las suyas. El dolar americano está inspirado en ella.

Hay muchos falsos, pero no en las numismáticas. Valen dinero y siempre valdrán.

No se si me explico, no sólo es una moneda :

Posiblemente la moneda de plata por excelencia, al igual que lo es el soberano en la moneda de oro.


----------



## Gimli (18 Jul 2013)

Viendo que sacais el tema de los columnarios, os pongo 2 adquisciones que hice hace unos meses. Puje por los dos con la intención de llevarme solo uno, y al final me quedé con los dos!


----------



## makokillo (18 Jul 2013)

Gimli dijo:


> Viendo que sacais el tema de los columnarios, os pongo 2 adquisciones que hice hace unos meses. Puje por los dos con la intención de llevarme solo uno, y al final me quedé con los dos!



Buena conservación y bonita patina. 
Para llevarte los dos o pujaste alto o fué una de esas pocas veces que suena la flauta.


----------



## Gimli (19 Jul 2013)

Baratos no fueron, el que está mejor conservado rondó los 190€ y el otro, que tiene un par de golpes en el canto, se quedó en 150€ (puestos en casa). Tal como los adquirí pense en vender uno, pero al tenerlos en mis manos se me pasaron las ganas, estos se quedán conmigo una buena temporada.


----------



## Perillán10 (20 Jul 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Este si que es un señor "DURO" . Mi ultima adquisición, un columnario ceca de Mexico de Carlos III del año.... bueno aun se esta debatiendo en IN si es de1763 o 62



Muy chulo Makokillo y con la rareza de ser un 1762/3. Para mi está sobreescrito el 3 sobre el 2.

No hace mucho me hice con este de 1762

Eso si, con la cantidad de falsos que hay es peligrosillo comprar uno.


----------



## makokillo (20 Jul 2013)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Muy chulo Makokillo y con la rareza de ser un 1762/3. Para mi está sobreescrito el 3 sobre el 2.
> 
> No hace mucho me hice con este de 1762
> 
> Eso si, con la cantidad de falsos que hay es peligrosillo comprar uno.



Pues está de lujo. Al mio le falta esa patina del tuyo.


----------



## Perillán10 (20 Jul 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Buaaaa, todos teneis vuestro columnario menos yoooo.
> Es verdad la primera etiqueta de este tema "cuanta envidia veo por aquí".



Claro es que tu te tiras al oro... juegas en otra división 

Sobre envidia, pues me dan más miedo que envidia




makokillo dijo:


> Pues está de lujo. Al mio le falta esa patina del tuyo.



Hombre el tuyo es muy chulo, y con esa rareza más.


----------



## makokillo (20 Jul 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Buaaaa, todos teneis vuestro columnario menos yoooo.
> Es verdad la primera etiqueta de este tema "cuanta envidia veo por aquí".




:XX::XX::XX::XX: Esa la puse yo, pero no va por los demas numismaticos si no por los que pusieron las otras etiquetas.


----------



## makokillo (20 Jul 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> A ver si con la ayuda de nuestro amigo Lanzarote, aprendo más de columnarios y me acabo agenciando uno.



El que te dijo el otro dia me lo recomendo a mi antes de hacerme con este en la subasta de Pliego. Creo que podrias ir a por el aunque no se yo a cuanto se va a ir el precio.


----------



## warezz (21 Jul 2013)

LLevo tiempo sin pasar por este hilo y hay que aprovechar las rebajas..

*China Panda 2010 50 Yuan 5 Oz PP*
*Tirada de 10000 unidades*












---------- Post added 21-jul-2013 at 17:44 ----------

Quitados del armario para echarles un vistazo ..

Set 1oz oro Lunar I
Set 1/4 oz Lunar I


----------



## rey_acrata (21 Jul 2013)

no jodas.......... las mnedas sirven para intercambiarse por bienes y servicios, no por otras putas monedas.


----------



## makokillo (21 Jul 2013)

warezz dijo:


> LLevo tiempo sin pasar por este hilo y hay que aprovechar las rebajas..
> 
> *China Panda 2010 50 Yuan 5 Oz PP*
> *Tirada de 10000 unidades*
> ...



Esos set de "lunares" son harina de otro costal, amigo. Eso si va dando ya envidilla.


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Jul 2013)

Wareezz la panda de 5 onzas plata...cuanto ?, sino es indiscreción


----------



## warezz (21 Jul 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Wareezz la panda de 5 onzas plata...cuanto ?, sino es indiscreción



280€, a mi personalmente me encantan las monedas de 5oz..


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Jul 2013)

:abajo:


asqueado dijo:


> Precioso duro, nunca me he atrevido a conseguir alguno ante el temor de las numerosas falsificaciones que existen y su elevado precio
> 
> 
> 
> .





warezz dijo:


> 280€, a mi personalmente me encantan las monedas de 5oz..



gracias. Lo del set lunar me quito el sombrero, y eso que en oro soy mas lingotero.


----------



## GoldenPlayer (28 Jul 2013)

*Maple Leaf 1oz Oro 1979*


----------



## lufelepe (28 Jul 2013)

Madre mía el set lunar ese,que maravilla y que bonito

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Jul 2013)

lufelepe dijo:


> Madre mía el set lunar ese,que maravilla y que bonito
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-E975 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta



una exquisitez

---------- Post added 28-jul-2013 at 22:24 ----------




GoldenPlayer dijo:


> *Maple Leaf 1oz Oro 1979*



de mis preferencias, muy bonita


----------



## makokillo (30 Jul 2013)

Pues ya me llegó el Silver Eagle PF70 Ultra Cameo


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Jul 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues ya me llegó el Silver Eagle PF70 Ultra Cameo



Otra gran adquisición. 
Esta por cuanto te salio ?


----------



## makokillo (31 Ago 2013)

Una de mis ultimas adquisiciones.Ahora me ha dado por las onzas modernas pero aun así no descuido tampoco mi coleccion de duros del mundo.

*Año del Dragón Ámbar (Zodiaco Chino) 1.500 Francos CFA 2oz .999 plata pura.*
Primera moneda de la serie "Amber Lunar" Año del Dragón (Année du Dragon).

*País :* Togo
*Año :* 2012
*Valor Facial :* 1.500 Francos CFA 
*Metal :* Plata 999 y piedra de ámbar auténtica
*Peso :* 2 onzas de pura plata
*Diámetro :* 50 mm
*Acabado :* Proof acabado antiguo.
*Ceca:* encargado por CIT (Coin Invest Trust) y acuñada por BH-Mayer (ceca utilizada por CIT)
*Tirada :* Sólo 999 unidades en todo el mundo
*Certificado de Autenticidad :* Si
*Cajas :* Si, de madera.

Esta nueva serie de monedas conmemorativas de Togo está dedicado al calendario lunar chino, es la primera moneda de la serie, que comienza en el año 2012 con el año del dragón, y que incluiran ámbar.

*Serie :* Calendario Lunar con Ámbar.

*Anverso :* Dragón en alto relieve que rodea a la simbólica "perla de la sabiduría", representado por el inserto de piedra de ámbar auténtica en el centro de la moneda. La inscripción «ANNEE DU DRAGON" y el año de emisión también aparecen en el diseño en el borde superior e inferior respectivamente.

*Reverso :* Escudo de Armas de Togo (República Togolesa), país y valor facial 1.500 Francos CFA.

*Acerca de la Serie "Lunar de Ámbar" - Año del Dragón.*
La primera moneda de la Serie Lunar de Ámbar (Amber Lunar) presenta el Año del Dragón. El dragón es considerado como un símbolo muy fuerte y esas versiones a prueba de excelente calidad son perfectos para las personas nacidas en el año del dragón, las cuales se consideran seguras, emprendedoras, independientes, seguras de sí mismas, valientes y apasionadas.
Según el zodiaco chino, el año de 2012 es el Año del Dragón, que comienza el 23 de enero de 2012 y termina el 9 de febrero de 2013. El Dragón es el quinto signo del zodiaco chino, que consta de 12 signos animales. El Dragón es una criatura de mito y leyenda. En la antigua China, el dragón celestial representa a un emperador y el poder. Hoy es el último símbolo auspicioso que significa el éxito y la felicidad. Que el Dragón celestial trae buena suerte para todos.
Las personas nacidas en el Año del Dragón comparten características determinadas: innovador, emprendedor, seguro de sí mismo, valiente, apasionado, vanidoso, y de genio. Los dragones son los espíritus libres del zodiaco chino. El Dragón es una criatura hermosa, colorida y extravagante. Un haz de energía extrovertida, dotado e irreprimible, todo lo hacen a gran escala - grandes ideas y ambiciones extremas. Sin embargo, este comportamiento es natural y no es para show. Debido a que son seguros, sin miedo en la cara de desafío, son casi inevitablemente exitosos.
Las personas nacidas en el Año del Dragón suelen llegar a la cima. Sin embargo, se debe ser consciente de que el entusiasmo en exceso puede dejarlos cansados e insatisfechos. Encuentran placer en ayudar a los demás y siempre se puede contar con su ayuda. A pesar de que están dispuestos a ayudar cuando sea necesario, su orgullo puede a menudo impidirles aceptar el mismo tipo de ayuda de los demás. Sus personalidades generosas les darán la posibilidad de atraer a los amigos, pero pueden ser las personas más solitarias en el corazón. Su autosuficiencia puede significar que no tienen necesidad de vínculos estrechos con otras personas.
Tienden a tomar riesgos emocionantes y quemar la vela por ambos extremos para que la suerte de ser bendecido con buena salud. Sin embargo, pueden sufrir mala salud como resultado de un exceso de estrés. Símtomas de su personalidad a menudo se derivan de arrebatos emocionales y pueden ir desde dolores de cabeza tensionales a la depresión a la hipertensión. Se puede poner remedio a estos problemas, manteniendo la calma, la aplicación de una rutina en su vida cotidiana, y la práctica de meditación, Tai Chi o Yoga que calmar la mente y el espíritu, así como tonificar el cuerpo.


----------



## mk73 (31 Ago 2013)

warezz dijo:


> 280€, a mi personalmente me encantan las monedas de 5oz..



si te gustan las de 5oz mirate las "joyitas" de cincuentines de la fnmt.


----------



## Joseplatico (2 Sep 2013)

Pues a mi me gustan.... (bueno, no todos)

Y las de 5000 pesetas también.


----------



## makokillo (29 Sep 2013)

No es que sean demasiado antiguas pero algunas parecen bastante interesantes.




asqueado dijo:


> Alguna otra mas para la coleccion de duros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> No es que sean demasiado antiguas pero algunas parecen bastante interesantes.



Por tu bendita culpa llevo una temporada liado con los rublos.


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Por tu bendita culpa llevo una temporada liado con los rublos.



Los rublos estan cada vez mas caros. Está prohibido y penado con carcel sacar de Rusia monedas con más de 50 años de antiguedad y los que hay ya fuera de Rusia los estan repatriando los aficionados rusos. Asi que pilla lo que puedas lo antes posible :rolleye: .


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Los rublos estan cada vez mas caros. Está prohibido y penado con carcel sacar de Rusia monedas con más de 50 años de antiguedad y los que hay ya fuera de Rusia los estan repatriando los aficionados rusos. Asi que pilla lo que puedas lo antes posible :rolleye: .



Gracias por la informacion, la verdad es que te lo agradezco. Porque sacar algo de Rusia es casi imposible ya.


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2013)

Recien llegada esta mañana :Baile:

_*
Año Lunar de la Serpiente Ámbar (Zodiaco Chino) 1.500 Francos CFA 2oz .999 plata pura.*_

Segunda moneda de la serie "Amber Lunar" Año de la serpiente y que incluye una piedra de ambar.

*País :* Togo
*Año :* 2013
*Valor Facial :* 1.500 Francos CFA 
*Metal :* Plata 999 y piedra de ámbar auténtica
*Peso :* 2 onzas de pura plata
*Diámetro :* 50 mm
*Acabado :* Proof acabado antiguo.
*Ceca:* encargado por CIT (Coin Invest Trust) y acuñada por BH-Mayer (ceca utilizada por CIT)
*Tirada :* Sólo 999 unidades en todo el mundo
*Certificado de Autenticidad :* Si
*Cajas :* Si, de madera.

Esta nueva serie de monedas conmemorativas de Togo está dedicado al calendario lunar chino, es la segunda moneda de la serie, que comienza en el año 2012 con el año del dragón, y que incluiran ámbar.
togo - Togo. 1500 Francos CFA . 2 Onzas. 2012 Año del Dragón.

*Serie :* Calendario Lunar con Ámbar.

*Anverso :* Serpiente en alto relieve que rodea a la simbólica "perla de la sabiduría", representado por el inserto de piedra de ámbar auténtica en el centro de la moneda. La inscripción «ANNEE DU SERPIENTE" y el año de emisión también aparecen en el diseño en el borde superior e inferior respectivamente.
*Reverso :* Escudo de Armas de Togo (República Togolesa), país y valor facial 1.500 Francos CFA.

Según el zodiaco chino, el año del 2013 es el Año de la Serpiente, que comienza el 10 de febrero de 2013 y termina el 30 de enero de 2014. La serpiente es el sexto signo del zodiaco chino, que consta de 12 signos animales. Son los signos enigmáticos, intuitivo, introspectivo, refinado y recogida de los animales. Sabiduría china antigua dice una serpiente en la casa es un buen augurio, ya que significa que su familia no se muera de hambre. Las personas nacidas en el Año de la Serpiente son afilados y astuto, muy inteligente y sabio. Son excelentes mediadores y buenos en los negocios. Por lo tanto, usted debe tener buena suerte si usted nació en el año de la serpiente.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Oct 2013)

Asqueado una maravilla

Karibati que precio ?

Gracias.


----------



## makokillo (9 Oct 2013)

jejejeje asqueado, tu no has comprado...una moneda , tu has comprado ... una numismatica al completo :XX:



asqueado dijo:


> Las ultimas que me han llegado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Oct 2013)

Buen precio 29 euros karibati

Gracias


----------



## Chila (10 Oct 2013)

Las rusas, preciosas como siempre.


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Oct 2013)

Las Rusas se salen, me estoy picando con eso ultimamente.


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Oct 2013)

Asqueado me quito el sombrero...


----------



## Chila (14 Oct 2013)

Hermosísimos los 200 intis.


----------



## mk73 (16 Oct 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Las rusas, preciosas como siempre.



no te piques con las rusas q ahora mismo son todas caras, en especial las de la epoca zarista


----------



## makokillo (16 Oct 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> no te piques con las rusas q ahora mismo son todas caras, en especial las de la epoca zarista



Lo malo es que se van a poner mas caras aún con la ley que prohibe sacarlas de Rusia bajo pena de carcel y con los coleccionistas rusos repatriando las que hay fuera. Asi que yo creo que no es tan mal momento para hacerse con algunas rusas de antes de 1963.


----------



## mk73 (16 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Lo malo es que se van a poner mas caras aún con la ley que prohibe sacarlas de Rusia bajo pena de carcel y con los coleccionistas rusos repatriando las que hay fuera. Asi que yo creo que no es tan mal momento para hacerse con algunas rusas de antes de 1963.



la ley esa ya existe desde hace años!, no es algo nuevo. De hecho yo he conocido gente que ha viajado a Rusia cuando los tiempos de la URSS y NO dejaban sacar ningún tipo de objeto que tuviera más de cien años. Eso es aplicable a monedas, billetes, sellos u objetos de antigüedad.

El problema de Rusia es que desde la caida del comunismo, el país tiene una creciente clase de nuevos ricos con alto poder adquisitivo. Y son estos nuevos ricos los que están haciendo que estas piezas suban más de precio o que sea dificil de conseguirlas porque se dedican a comprarlas o acapararlas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Oct 2013)

1 Ecu 1989 España

Precio ?

GRACIAS.


----------



## mk73 (17 Oct 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno acabo de recibir dos monedas de 10 euros, desde que salieron a la venta me han encantado por su diseño, sabemos que la FNMT, sus precios son desorbitados, pero en fin, el que las quiera tienen que entrar por el aro.
> Tambien he recibido monedas de 1 y 5 ecus, yo no tenia ninguna en mi coleccion, pero hace poco tiempo compre la de 5 Ecus de 1989 de Carlos V y me gusto, y ahora he comprado algunas mas, bastante baratas, son monedas poco apreciadas y estan poco valoradas, algunas son bonitas y hay que aprovecharse cuando se encuentran economicas.
> 
> 
> ...




gracias por subir las fotos; coincido contigo en tus comentarios sobre la fnmt, pero bueno es lo que hay; tambien hay la opcion de intentar comprarlas mas economicas, que es lo que hacen bastantes coleccionistas


----------



## bronx5 (17 Oct 2013)

Hola a todos,

El fin de semana pasado pude acercarme a un mercadillo numismático y compré unas monedillas, las compré porque me gustaron aún sin tener ni idea de este mundillo, hasta ahora sólo había comprado monedas bullion del 2013, con eso lo digo todo, así que quería saber si me clavaron o no, tampoco me importa mucho porque sabía a lo que me arriesgaba así que sólo me gasté 60€, antes de volver me informaré mejor e iré a por piezas concretas de las que me haya informado.

Bueno esto es lo que compré y el precio:

100 PTAS de FRANCO 1966 *66 BC 10€
5 PTAS ALFONSO XIII 1891 *91 BC 20€
1/2 DOLLAR JFK 1964 MBC 10€
1 DOLLAR LIBERTY 1923 RC 20€

¿Qué os parece?

Había miles de monedas, y como digo, no tengo ni idea de lo que pueden valer cada una, por cierto, de lo poco que reconozco vi 1 oz Liberty del 2003 BC por 35€, ¿cómo la véis?

Saludos.


----------



## fff (17 Oct 2013)

Yo viendo las fotos me oriento mejor, en lo que respecta a calidades.

Los dolares Liberty no son los mismos ;-)

1878-1921 Morgan $
1921-1934 (creo) $ Paz
1986 - 2013 ASE (American Silver Eagle, 31,1)
1986 - 2013 $ commemorativo (mismo peso que un morgan, sobre los 27 gr.)

No me parecen mal los precios...


----------



## mk73 (17 Oct 2013)

bronx5 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> El fin de semana pasado pude acercarme a un mercadillo numismático y compré unas monedillas, las compré porque me gustaron aún sin tener ni idea de este mundillo, hasta ahora sólo había comprado monedas bullion del 2013, con eso lo digo todo, así que quería saber si me clavaron o no, tampoco me importa mucho porque sabía a lo que me arriesgaba así que sólo me gasté 60€, antes de volver me informaré mejor e iré a por piezas concretas de las que me haya informado.
> 
> ...




si pones fotos eso ayudaria bastante pero vamos, a simple vista por lo que escribes; yo personalmente ni lo veo caro ni barato. Unos precios razonables, aunque si se conoce más este mundo de numismática y se lleva ya unos cuantos años, esas monedas se pueden conseguir algo más baratas.


----------



## Perillán10 (17 Oct 2013)

Joer Asqueado... ¡¡¡ Tu has atracado una numismática !!!

Qué envidia!!!! Muy chulos los gourdes y los intis. De estos yo tengo la de 100 y 200 intis , tienen buen relieve.


----------



## bronx5 (17 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> Yo viendo las fotos me oriento mejor, en lo que respecta a calidades.
> 
> Los dolares Liberty no son los mismos ;-)
> 
> ...



Me refería a una ASE.

A ver si puedo subir fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Oct 2013)

Buenss adquisición asqueado y a un precio estupendo.


----------



## fff (22 Oct 2013)

Supongo que éstas tambien las tendrás :XX:



Spoiler



1 onza de plata - serie Animales en peligro de extinción. Plata mexicana



Fue una oportunidad que me salio... encontrar monedas, serie completa de hace tiempo y a un precio interesante... pues no se debe dejar escapar.
Lástima de no haber sido proof para hacerme juego total con las precolombinas :rolleye:







La foto no he sabido ponerla del derecho :o


----------



## makokillo (22 Oct 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> fff no se si te refieres a mi, pero bueno, te digo que si las tengo y duplicadas:XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia, si es que tienes de tó lo que se te pida , bueno de cincuentines ya has dicho en el otro hilo que no tienes y ya es raro.
Por cierto yo ando de la vista igual que tu u peor, no tengo lagrima y tengo que echarme gotas cada 20 minutos y veo menos que un gato de escayola ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Oct 2013)

Haiti 25 Gourdes 1974 AG KM-112

DIVINA...


----------



## Chila (23 Oct 2013)

Asqueado, tienes un potosí en tu casa...


----------



## makokillo (23 Oct 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno es que me da mucho coraje que me estafen, tengo otras de 5 onzas en calidad prof de Tanzania sobre la fauna muy bonitas y mucho mas baratas.
> makokillo tambien colecciono graucoma en la vista con varias operaciones en los ojos, esa enfermedad no duele y cuando te das cuenta estas ciego.
> Tambien colecciono tres infartos de miocardio agudos con pedida de conocimiento, cinco muelles y un desfibrilador puesto en el corazon.
> Monton de pastillas y gotas de por vida y cada dia que pasa, doy gracias de que estoy aqui, soy afortunado.
> Y tambien me tengo que echar en los ojos lagrimas artificiales por la sequedad de los mismos por mi problema, asi que cuando quieras me cambio contigo:XX::XX:



Pues no creas que ibas a ganar tanto :fiufiu: . Yo me tire cerca de 2 años practicamente sin salir del hospital, 6 ciclos de quimioterapia, un transpalte de medula y despues ya van 4 operaciones por los efectos secundarios de la quimio, asi que como te digo, no se yo  .
Pero vale ya de penas y a lo nuestro que son las moneas. A ver si me da tiempo a fotografiar las que me acaban de llegar de la subasta de Pliego de la semana pasada y las pongo aunque estas no son gran cosa, de las de la subasta de Lavin hay 2 o 3 interesantes pero aun no me han llegado.


----------



## fff (23 Oct 2013)

asqueado;10170322
perdonad por las fotos que no se vean bien dijo:


> Asqueado y makokillo, nos alegramos muchísimo de que nos pongais vuestras fotos, pero por favor, sobretodo cuidad la salud, que faltan muchas monedas de coleccionar :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Denaar (23 Oct 2013)

Bueno pues que decir de las colecciones de makokillo y asqueado que no se haya dicho ya. Yo tambien os iré mostrando algunas de mis niñas. Espero que os gusten

Empezamos con este rublo


----------



## makokillo (23 Oct 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> No tengo, las monedas mas antiguas que tengo de Bolivia son 1 boliviano de 1871 y otro del año 1874, ambos duros del mundo con plata de ley 0,900
> 
> 
> .
> ...



jajaja, pues mira, en esto tambien vamos de la mano, yo tambien le compre a necho, entre otras, las 2014 de elefantes, kanguros y kookaburra 

---------- Post added 23-oct-2013 at 15:55 ----------




Denaar dijo:


> Bueno pues que decir de las colecciones de makokillo y asqueado que no se haya dicho ya. Yo tambien os iré mostrando algunas de mis niñas. Espero que os gusten
> 
> Empezamos con este rublo




Pues un gran comienzo :Aplauso: . Los rublos imperiales son unos de mis duros favoritos.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2013 at 16:09 ----------

Aqui van mis tres penultimas adquisiciones.
Os pongo el precio que he pagado para que me digais si os parece que ne he pasado pujando o estan bien.

3 Marcos Alemania 1913 J. KM.620 - 26€












5 Francos Belgica 1869. KM.24 - 21 €












10 Pesos. Cuba KM.792. PROOF. - 31€


----------



## Evil_ (23 Oct 2013)

Buenas,estan muy chulas las monedas.

Una de mis ultimas adquisiciones a un compañero del foro es esta,la pongo porque me parece espectacular,no tengo muchas monedas pero esta sin duda esta en el podio de las que dispongo
Tigers Wildlife Family Panthera Tigris Silver Coin 1$ 1 Oz Niue 2013,es de una tirada de 999 y los ojos son swarovski crystal,es la primera de una nueva serie.A ver que os parece.






Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2013)

# asqueado y makokillo: Cuidaros y que estoy seguro que ya lo hacéis, pero cuando llegamos a una edad -hablo por mí- vamos "gripando" y, por ese mismo motivo, es cuando para nosotros tienen sentido nuestras colecciones y que van mucho más allá del puro "metal" o la "riqueza" que algunos ven en los MP. Hay muchos tipos de "riqueza"...

Lo dicho, cuidaros mucho porque me gusta ser un "envidioso sano" de vuestras colecciones.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## makokillo (23 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # asqueado y makokillo: Cuidaros y que estoy seguro que ya lo hacéis, pero cuando llegamos a una edad -hablo por mí- vamos "gripando" y, por ese mismo motivo, es cuando para nosotros tienen sentido nuestras colecciones y que van mucho más allá del puro "metal" o la "riqueza" que algunos ven en los MP. Hay muchos tipos de "riqueza"...
> 
> Lo dicho, cuidaros mucho porque me gusta ser un "envidioso sano" de vuestras colecciones.
> 
> Saludos a los dos.



Gracias Fernadojcg.
Y respecto a la envidia, seguro 100% que yo tengo mucho mas que envidiar (sanamente  ) de tu coleccion que tu de la mia.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Oct 2013)

Evil_ dijo:


> Buenas,estan muy chulas las monedas.
> 
> Una de mis ultimas adquisiciones a un compañero del foro es esta,la pongo porque me parece espectacular,no tengo muchas monedas pero esta sin duda esta en el podio de las que dispongo
> Tigers Wildlife Family Panthera Tigris Silver Coin 1$ 1 Oz Niue 2013,es de una tirada de 999 y los ojos son swarovski crystal,es la primera de una nueva serie.A ver que os parece.
> ...



es de una tirada de 999 y los ojos son swarovski crystal

Cuanto te costo ?

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (23 Oct 2013)

Evil_ dijo:


> Buenas,estan muy chulas las monedas.
> 
> Una de mis ultimas adquisiciones a un compañero del foro es esta,la pongo porque me parece espectacular,no tengo muchas monedas pero esta sin duda esta en el podio de las que dispongo
> Tigers Wildlife Family Panthera Tigris Silver Coin 1$ 1 Oz Niue 2013,es de una tirada de 999 y los ojos son swarovski crystal,es la primera de una nueva serie.A ver que os parece.
> ...



Para mí es una moneda preciosa, pero seguro que hay quien no la considerara ni moneda. Pero para gustos... colores.
Con cristalles de swarovski yo tengo tambien varias, entre ellas el famoso erizo de Mongolia. Y luego tengo la serie lunar de Togo de 2 onzas de 2013 y 2014 Dragon y serpiente respectivamente con un ambar incrustado.


----------



## makokillo (23 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> Asqueado y makokillo, nos alegramos muchísimo de que nos pongais vuestras fotos, pero por favor, sobretodo cuidad la salud, que faltan muchas monedas de coleccionar :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Muchisimas gracias a ti tambien fff.
A mi ya mas que monedas que coleccionar, mayormente (que diria el fiti) lo que me va faltando ya son papelitos de colores pá cambiarlos por monedas :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Por cierto fff, al final lo de Alemania ha salio rana :´( . Me acaban de mandar un mail diciendo que no envian a España :no:


----------



## Denaar (23 Oct 2013)

Yo soy como una urraca y me gusta todo lo redondo , brillante con y sin cristales , y estas ultimas monedas con ambar o con cristales pocas dejo escapar. Tambien os recomiendo el buffalo de 2 onzas que tambien lleva cristales en los ojos es espectacular (no recuerdo ahora exactamente el nombre de pila de esta moneda)

Bueno aqui os dejo alguna mas de las mias (duros como los llaman). Especial mencion a los 8 reales que son mi debilidad, pero hay que estar muy atento a estas monedas y comprarlas en sitios de confianza.


----------



## makokillo (23 Oct 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Yo soy como una urraca y me gusta todo lo redondo , brillante con y sin cristales , y estas ultimas monedas con ambar o con cristales pocas dejo escapar. Tambien os recomiendo el buffalo de 2 onzas que tambien lleva cristales en los ojos es espectacular (no recuerdo ahora exactamente el nombre de pila de esta moneda)
> 
> Bueno aqui os dejo alguna mas de las mias (duros como los llaman). Especial mencion a los 8 reales que son mi debilidad, pero hay que estar muy atento a estas monedas y comprarlas en sitios de confianza.



A mi el duro del león de jodio Menelik II de Ethiopia se me resiste y mira que me gusta esa moneda, pero claro me gustaria tenerla al menos en EBC :rolleye: y no veas que precios ::


----------



## fff (23 Oct 2013)

Muy bonito 8R de Carlos III, con una patina preciosa.
En cuanto a la moneda de Niue, la veo un poco mas como medalla que como moneda. No es que no sea bonita, ni mucho menos, pero se aleja a mi gusto de las conmemorativas y bullion para acercarse al arte... y ya sus precios son muy subjetivos para mi


----------



## Denaar (23 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> A mi el duro del león de jodio Menelik II de Ethiopia se me resiste y mira que me gusta esa moneda, pero claro me gustaria tenerla al menos en EBC :rolleye: y no veas que precios ::



A mi me encanta esta moneda pero como bien dices una mejor conservacion a la mia se me iba de presupuesto , yo las he visto en ebc cerca de los 300 lereles, a mi esta me costo 42 euros ( creo que fue un buen precio) y la verdad en mano es preciosa, lastima de la carita del leon que tiene mucha tralla pero el resto esta francamente bien. 

Por cierto muy buenos precios en tus penultimas adquisiciones.

Un consejo para los que se incian es no tener mucha prisa en tener una moneda, ya que si tienes pausa en la busqueda obtienes buenos resultados en la relacion calidad precio de las monedas. Algo que hago yo es hacerme una lista de futuribles (4 o 5 monedas maximo (hablo de estos duros en particular, las demas casi que voy a destajo (pandas , Kookas, koalas etc) y hasta que no las consigo al mejor precio- calidad posibles no me marco nuevas adquisiciones).

Por poner un ejemplo el rublo he tardado unos 6 meses en conseguirlo, y en el estado en el que está me ha costado 29 euros (creo que es muy buen precio por como esta)


----------



## makokillo (23 Oct 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> A mi me encanta esta moneda pero como bien dices una mejor conservacion a la mia se me iba de presupuesto , yo las he visto en ebc cerca de los 300 lereles, a mi esta me costo 42 euros ( creo que fue un buen precio) y la verdad en mano es preciosa, lastima de la carita del leon que tiene mucha tralla pero el resto esta francamente bien.
> 
> Por cierto muy buenos precios en tus penultimas adquisiciones.
> 
> ...



Muy buenos precios los del birr y el rublo. Lo malo es que yo para mis duros preferidos ( columnario, rublo, dolar de dragon, yen japones, birr.) soy muy sibarita y me gustan en MBC+/EBC- minimo :rolleye: , tonto que es uno :fiufiu:: y ahí ya se encuentran pocos chollos, aunque en la subasta de Lavin puede que halla cazado uno o dos. Un dolar de Dragon que podria estar valorado en 800$ y 1 Tical de Camboya que podria estar valorado casi en 500$, pero hasta que no los tenga en mano no podré saberlo exacto.


----------



## Denaar (24 Oct 2013)

:8: en dos palabras im - presionante


----------



## makokillo (24 Oct 2013)

:8: Madre del amor hermoso , si ya no te da tiempo ni a catalogarlas :XX:



asqueado dijo:


> Bueno, voy a ir subiendo algunas de mis monedas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Oct 2013)

Y yo me creo que tengo algo en monedas...


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Oct 2013)

Nuevas monedas en Portugal de Dos Euros:

Otro país que va a emitir dos monedas de 2 euros conmemorativos en 2014 será Portugal, algo que va a ser habitual en los años venideros, salvo cuando pueda emitir una común que le hará subir hasta tres.

Portugal también emitirá dos monedas de 2


----------



## maragold (25 Oct 2013)

Qué tal os ha ido en la subasta de Aureo & Calico???

Algunos han pillado oro por debajo de spot... :fiufiu:


----------



## mk73 (25 Oct 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> sigo subiendo algunas mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gracias por subir las fotos y enhorabuena, tienes para dar y vender; que barbaridad
algunas son piezas corrientes pero otras interesantes y hasta caras
lo dicho, chapeau!!


----------



## makokillo (26 Oct 2013)

Pues yo voy a mi chano, chano que dicen en mi pueblo 

_*1 THALER, KRONE . 1816 . ESTADOS ALEMANES . BAVIERA.*_

*KM# *706 . Anteriormente KM#358.1.
*Pais: *Alemania
*Región:* Baviera
*Año:* 1816
*Ceca:* Munich
*Valor facial:* 1 Thaler
*Metal: *Plata de 0.8679 milesimas
*Peso:* 29,34 grs
*Diametro:* 40 mm
*Tirada:* 2,261,286
*Anverso:* Perfil de Jose Maximiliano IV . Leyenda: MAXIMILIANUS IOSEPHUS BAVARIAE REX
*Reverso:* En el centro del campo se cruzan una espada y el cetro real y por encima de ellos, la corona. Leyenda: PRO DEO ET POPULO ( Por Dios y el pueblo )












*Congo Belga. 5 Francos. 1944. Elefante*

KM# 27
Pais: Congo Belga
Año: 1944
CECA: Pretoria
Valor facial: 5 Francos
Metal: Plata de 500 milesimas
Peso: 17,5 grs
Diametro: 35 mm
Tirada: 1.000.000
Anverso: El dibujo de un elegante elefante africano caminando y la fecha de emisión de la moneda 1944
Reverso: Leyenda: BANQUE DU CONGO BELGE 50 Fr BANK VAN BELGISCH CONGO


----------



## makokillo (27 Oct 2013)

putabolsa dijo:


> Con las 3 B es muy dificil.Pero suerte.



No es una moneda denominada "rara" pero si algo escasa por que es muy coleccionada. En este caso creo que hay que conformarse con solo 2 B´s y unos 60/70 aurelios.


----------



## makokillo (27 Oct 2013)

Aqui os dejo un durito indochino que aunque bastante comun no deja de tener su encanto y su historia. Además tiene una alegoria de la Libertad curiosamente tocada con la misma corona de 7 puntas que la estatua de la Libertad que los franceses regalaron a los EEUU en 1886.

_*PIASTRA DE COMERCIO. 1909. INDOCHINA FRANCESA*_

*KM#: *5a.1
*Pais: *Indochina francesa, actualmente Vietnan, Laos y Camboya
*Año:* 1909
*Ceca:* Paris
*Valor facial:* 1 Piastra
*Metal: *Plata de 0.900 milesimas
*Peso:* 27 grs
*Diametro:* 39 mm
*Grabador:* Jean-Auguste Barre
*Tirada:* 9 201 000
*Anverso:* Alegoria de la libertad sentada junto a una plantación de arroz. Leyenda: REPUBLIQUE FRANCAISE. El año 1909 y el apellido del grabador BARRE
*Reverso:* En el centro del campo rodeado de una corona de laureles, el valor de la moneda: PIASTRE DE COMMERCE, Debajo, la marca de ceca " A " que corresponde a Paris. Al rededor, la leyenda: INDO CHINE FRANCAISE arriba TITRE 0.900 POIDS 27 GR. abajo













La Indochina francesa ( El nombre oficial de la colonia era, Unión Indochinoise ) se fundó en 1887 tras unirsen Annam , Tonkin , la Cochinchina (del antiguo territorio colonial que hoy es el actual Vietnam ) y el Reino de Camboya (el "reino" era directamente dependiente del poder colonial francés). Después de la guerra franco-siamesa en 1893 se unió tambien Indochina y Laos . 
Francia con el fin de consolidar una unidad administrativa y economica y a su vez conseguir la estabilidad monetaria en las posesiones frandesas en indochina y bajo la Ley de 24 de diciembre 1878 de unidad monetariala declaró la "piastra" como moneda oficial.
La piastra tenía que coincidir en cantidad de plata con los pesos mexicanos de plata que tenian 24.4935 gramos de plata pura ( peso total de la moneda 27.215 g. ) El 08 de julio 1895 el contenido de plata se redujo a 24,3 g. ( 27 gr el peso total ).
Despues de la desocupación francesa de la zona, la piastra se mantuvo como moneda oficial pero poco a poco fué siendo sustituida por otras monedas locales, hasta que finalmente en 1955 Camboya y Laos que eran los ultimos paises donde aun la piatra era moneda oficial la sustituyeron por el riel camboyano y el kip de Laos respectivamente.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Oct 2013)

Bonita esta francesa.


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Oct 2013)

Asqueado para ya...que das envidia...


----------



## Joseplatico (29 Oct 2013)

He comprado UNA moneda???

Cualquiera se atreve...

Por cierto, una pasada.


----------



## makokillo (29 Oct 2013)

Uffff, que pasada estas ultimas y que relieve la de San Marino y yo si que estoy asqueado :XX::XX:



asqueado dijo:


> pero si acabo de empezar
> 
> 
> estas me acaban de llegar esta mañana, fotos de la pagina web donde las he comprado.
> ...


----------



## BaNGo (29 Oct 2013)

Sois unos abusones!!!!!

Asqueado, por curiosidad, la de Tailandia, ¿cuánto?

*Tailandia 600 Baht 1981 AG KM- Y 147*


----------



## Gol D. Roger (29 Oct 2013)

Tremenda colección asqueado, enhorabuena.

De todos modos me surge una duda... ¿has calculado el peso que te tienes que echar al lomo en caso de tener que salir corriendo? Yo de ti, la próxima adquisición una mula de carga ::


----------



## Denaar (29 Oct 2013)

Caray asqueado mas que envidia yo te estoy cogiendo hasta mania. Pues no tienes que disfrutar tu nada sentado en el sofa de casa con esos libracos repletos de monedas. Yo que tu me compraba unos baberos para no manchar los cartoncillos.

Disculpa mi indiscrecion por curiosidad cuantos años llevas coleccionando? 

Luego posteare unas cuantas mas de las mias


----------



## Perillán10 (29 Oct 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias, lo tengo todo controlado, no puedo correr
> 
> 
> continuara .........



WOW!!!! que chulada de colección.

Ese peso souvenir, pero de 1897 la verdad es que mola mucho. Pero los precios :8:


----------



## Denaar (29 Oct 2013)

Unas fotillos de algunas de niñas mas, entre ellas dos de mis preferidas ,unos 8 escudos y una de 8 reales


----------



## makokillo (29 Oct 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Unas fotillos de algunas de niñas mas, entre ellas dos de mis preferidas ,unos 8 escudos y una de 8 reales



Como te gusta lo gueno, joio ) . Yo tambien tengo una de 8 Escudos de Carlos III de Potosí y es la joya de mi corona y además vale un potosí valga la rebuznancia :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Denaar (29 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Como te gusta lo gueno, joio ) . Yo tambien tengo una de 8 Escudos de Carlos III de Potosí y es la joya de mi corona y además vale un potosí valga la rebuznancia :XX::XX::XX:



:o es que son tan bonitas y con ese brillito rojizo, es que me tienen el corazon robado :baba: en esas capsulitas cuadradas tan monas..... 

Pues de esas en diferentes años y reinados tengo 6 ( ya las ire posteando)


----------



## makokillo (29 Oct 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> :o es que son tan bonitas y con ese brillito rojizo, es que me tienen el corazon robado :baba: en esas capsulitas cuadradas tan monas.....
> 
> Pues de esas en diferentes años y reinados tengo 6 ( ya las ire posteando)



6 ???? :8:

arrrgggggg que azco dais ::

Luego la fama me la llevo yo con los cincuentines :fiufiu:
:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Oct 2013)

Hablando de monedas, alguien compro o sabe algo del siguiente enlace:...

catálogo numismática monedas billetes medallas | 39730899

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 13:23 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Hablando de monedas, alguien compro o sabe algo del siguiente enlace:...
> 
> catálogo numismática monedas billetes medallas | 39730899



catálogo numismática monedas billetes medallas | 39731001


----------



## makokillo (30 Oct 2013)

Pues yo tenia pujas por valor de 2.500 euros y no me llevao ná de ná ::



oro y plata forever dijo:


> Hablando de monedas, alguien compro o sabe algo del siguiente enlace:...
> 
> catálogo numismática monedas billetes medallas | 39730899
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 14:31 ----------

Una más. Moneda bastante escasa acuñada bajo el reinado de Ang Duong

*1 TICAL. CAMBOYA 1847 (CS 1208).*

*KM#: *37
*Pais: *Camboya
*Año:* 1847
*Ceca:* Udong
*Valor facial:* 1 Tical
*Metal: *Plata 
*Peso:* 14.209 grs
*Diametro:* 35 mm
*Tirada:* Desconocido
*Anverso:* En el centro del campo, un Hamza (o Hinta) considerado como un ave sagrada.
*Reverso:* Templo budista de Angkor


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues yo tenia pujas por valor de 2.500 euros y no me llevao ná de ná ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toma moneda...

¿ Es sitio recomendable para adquirir ?

GRACIAS


----------



## maragold (30 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Hablando de monedas, alguien compro o sabe algo del siguiente enlace:...
> 
> catálogo numismática monedas billetes medallas | 39730899
> 
> ...



Creo que te refieres a esta casa de subastas, no???
Tal como comenté en otro post, yo he pillado un par de soberanos por debajo de spot... 

https://www.aureo.com


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Oct 2013)

maragold dijo:


> Creo que te refieres a esta casa de subastas, no???
> Tal como comenté en otro post, yo he pillado un par de soberanos por debajo de spot...
> 
> https://www.aureo.com



Gracias mirare exactamente lo que comentas...

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (30 Oct 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias, sobre precios no me preguntes, son tantas monedas, si me preguntas lo que me costaron las que compre ayer, pudes miro la pagina web y te lo digo, con el paso del tiempo no me acuerdo.



Jeje, te decía por esta:







que creo que es la original de la que tu tienes, también souvenir. 
Pero tiene unos precios que se me atragantan 

De todas formas por lo que veo tienes suficientes como para no echar en falta ninguna. Además en muy buena calidad.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Oct 2013)

Da gusto entrar a ver este Posts, que maravillas.


----------



## Denaar (31 Oct 2013)

Algunas fotillos mas de las mias. La doradita se la dedico a Makokillo que se que le va a gustar


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Nov 2013)

Asqueado estas dejando el mercado sin monedas..crack.


----------



## Perillán10 (2 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Y a cualquiera, es que es muy escasa,
> 
> 
> Se acuño en USA y se hicieron tres tiradas en el año 1897, se diferencian en lo siguiente:
> ...



Pues si, acuñadas en USA por el Gobierno Revolucionario en el exilio. Curiosamente no tienen facial aunque se entiende que es un peso. No se si llegarían a circular... pero me extraña.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Nov 2013)

Asqueado, pregunta tonta que me hago hace dias: todas las monedas son de plata? todas son onzas o duros?


----------



## makokillo (2 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Asqueado, pregunta tonta que me hago hace dias: todas las monedas son de plata? todas son onzas o duros?



jejeje, despues de la discusión que provoqué en imperionumismatico con mis 3 Marcos de Hamburgo sobre que se consideraba "DURO" vamos a tener aquí la misma cuestion.
Si atendemos a la guia de duros del mundo de 1800 a 1950 que circula por internet podriamos decir que si, por que esa guia da cabida en los duros hasta monedas con 10/11 grs de peso y 32/33 mm, pero si atendemos a la definición estricta de "DURO" como las monedas similares en peso y medida al Real de a 8 español o “peso duro” de plata de buena ley, es decir 25 grs y 37 mm hay muchas monedas en la coleccion de asqueado que no llegan a ese peso y medida y por supuesto tambien las hay en mi coleccion y supongo que en la de la mayoria.
Por supuesto eso no desmerece en absoluto la *MAGNIFICA* colección de asqueado, ya quisiera yo que la mia fuese tan solo el 10% de esta.


----------



## Hastur (2 Nov 2013)

Yo conozco mucho mejor la moneda inglesa que la española. Alguien me recomienda un catalogo de moneda española BBB . Me gustaria conocer un poco por si me animo a ir metiendome en moneda española.


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2013)

Hastur dijo:


> Yo conozco mucho mejor la moneda inglesa que la española. Alguien me recomienda un catalogo de moneda española BBB . Me gustaria conocer un poco por si me animo a ir metiendome en moneda española.



De aqui te puedes bajar "Numismatica española de 1474 a 1994" de Calico y Trigo
Numismatica Espanola (1474-1994) - Calicó y Trigo - Download - 4shared

Luego tienes este que es online:
Portada | Numismática española

Tambien tienes el catalogo de la peseta:
LaPeseta - Download - 4shared - Richard 86

Y "Las monedas españolas del tremis al euro" de Adolfo, Clemente y Juan Cayón . Pero este ya tendrias que comprartelo, son 2 volumenes y cuestan 75 euros

De todas maneras este tipo de catalogos, excepto el de la peseta, a mi no me gusta nada de nada. Se limitan a mostrar las monedas y a dar una estimacion de su precio que en el 90% de los casos no va a corresponder con el mercado actual. Normalmente tienen muy malas fotos y de monedas de baja calidad y no dan mas datos de las monedas como peso, medida,ley o tiradas , excepto como digo el de la peseta.


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2013)

Pues en el krause - Standard Catalog of World Coins 1701-1800 5 ed. no he sido capaz de encontralas ::. En el reino y reinado que se suponen esas monedas es decir el Reino de Bhatgaon y el reinado de Bhupatindra Malla ( NS816-42 / 1696-1722AD ) solo vienen 4 monedas; KM# 75, KM# 76, KM# 78 y KM# 80 y de ahí pasa al reinado de Ranajit Malla (NS842-889 / 1722-1769AD) con la moneda km# 91.
Asi que no sé en que Krause habria que mirarlo.
En Mcsearch.info salen 3 KM#87 . Las 3 salian a subasta en 100 dolares, las dos primeras no se vendieron y la tercera se vendio en 100 dolares . las 3 eran en conservacion EF.
mcsearch.info - The medieval & modern coin search engine
Por otro lado tienes otra en una subasta de ebay que se vendio en 29 dolares:
Kingdom of Bhatgaon Nepal Mohar NS 816 Ad 1696 Silver Jaya Bhupatindra M 1 | eBay

La diferencia es grande entre unas y otra pero teniendo en cuenta que las ddos primeras de mcsearch no se vendieron yo me acercaria mas al precio de la de ebay que a los 100 dolares.

SALU2



asqueado dijo:


> Me podria dar alguien informacion con relacion a las dos monedas que pongo a continuacion, sobre costo de cada una en la condiciones de conservacion en que estan por si tienen algun catalogo World Coins, ambas son monedas de plata de Nepal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2013)

Yo andaba buscando este:
Crowns of the World, a Guide for Silver Coins from Afghanistan to Zanzibar
pero acabo de pedir el tuyo  a ver si hay suerte y lo tienen en stock.



asqueado dijo:


> Hola Estudiante Tesorero, si todas la monedas son de plata y todas las que siga subiendo. Con relacion a tu pregunta, ni todas las monedas son onzas, ni tampoco son los llamados duros, me explico, yo compre hace tiempo este libro, que me esta ayudando bastante en mi coleccion de duros del mundo, tiene 376 paginas ilustradas de todos los paises, donde vienen infinidad de fotografias, donde consta el valor facial, si es de plata o cupro-niquel, las fechas de emisiones, algunas explicaciones muy interesantes, asi como si te recomiendan adquirirla. Como habras podido comprobar por las fotos que voy subiendo, en el carton pongo, el pais, valor facial, año, peso y Km. Te cuento que los pesos son indistintamente diferentes en casi todas las monedas, los tienes desde 10,00 grs hasta 47,00 grs, como los tengo yo, asi como el kilataje de las mismas de 0,500 a 0,999 y todos son duros del mundo. Luego esta que cada uno compra lo que le guste, porque ve una oportunidad, esta barata la moneda en ese momento, es escasa, en fin, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y aun cuando no este catalogada como duro del mundo, es bella y rara.
> Y por ultimo aun cuando la moneda halla sido emitida en varios años, yo solo tengo una, para mi es suficiente, que este por supuesto en las mejores condiciones, con relacion a los duros.


----------



## fff (3 Nov 2013)

solo las letras del abecedario permiten que la coleccion de asqueado sea finita :XX::XX:


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Estupendo makokillo, veras como te alegras cuando lo tengas, si no lo consigues donde lo has comprado, me lo dices, por cierto cuando vale ya ?



Pues lo he comprado por 14 leurillos :8: 
Otra cosa es será lo tengan en stock, a ver mañana que me cuentan.

Y acabo de comprar otro:
Duros Del Mundo 1831-1971 de Carlos Castan Ramirez por 10 leuros :rolleye:

---------- Post added 03-nov-2013 at 21:03 ----------




fff dijo:


> solo las letras del abecedario permiten que la coleccion de asqueado sea finita :XX::XX:



veras cuando acabe el abecedario y haga lo que en las matriculas de coche y vuelva a empezar por la AA,AB,AC,AD ........:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Nov 2013)

Dejo un enlace de una "rusa" con buena pinta...

10 Rublos 2013 Ciudades de Gloria Militar – Bryansk

El Banco de Rusia pondrá en circulación el próximo 6 de noviembre , la moneda de 10 rublos dedicada a la ciudad de Bryansk , dentro de la serie “Ciudades de Gloria Militar”, que a su vez pertenecen a las monedas denominadas “metal base”.

Esta serie se compone de 40 monedas, que corresponden a las 40 Ciudades de Gloria Militar designadas en Rusia, siendo la que os presento la numero 24.



10 Rublos 2013 Ciudades de Gloria Militar


----------



## makokillo (4 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Dejo un enlace de una "rusa" con buena pinta...
> 
> 10 Rublos 2013 Ciudades de Gloria Militar – Bryansk
> 
> ...




Ainsssssssssss la pu.. crisis. 5 grs de laton y acero ¿que fue de aquellos 10 rublos de oro de 20 kilates?


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Ainsssssssssss la pu.. crisis. 5 grs de laton y acero ¿que fue de aquellos 10 rublos de oro de 20 kilates?



jajajaja...:XX: :XX: efectivamente...la Grandeza Imperial Zarista (léase cualquier otro imperio y/o monarquía) ya no son lo que fueron...afortunadamente :: 

El latón tiene su aquel :8:


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Nov 2013)

Últimos catálogos de las cecas de Australia y Canadá


Últimos catálogos de las cecas de Australia y Canadá | Numismática Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Nov 2013)

España. 2€ cc 2014 Obras de Antoni Gaudí. Primera imagen

España. 2


----------



## makokillo (5 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> España. 2€ cc 2014 Obras de Antoni Gaudí. Primera imagen
> 
> España. 2



Anda mira, eso si que es buena idea, sacan una moneda del parque para que puedas pagar con ella la entrada que van a poner por pasar ::


----------



## makokillo (6 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Muy buen precio, si no lo tienen me lo dices, yo lo he encontrado +1 euros en pagina web.
> El otro por 10 euracos es un chollo, yo tambien he comprado hoy la 1º parte de los duros del mundo de Juan R. Cayon desde 1770 a 1869, y estoy deseando de que me llegue, las paginas que he visto por encima son una maravilla, asi que ya tengo el 1º y 2º de dicho autor, lo llevaba buscando desde hace algun tiempo, me ha costado 26 euros, estan un poco escaso y lo encuentras de higos a brevas
> :XX::XX: me ha gustado eso de AA,AB,AC .................. continuara, continuara :XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Menudo sorpreson me he llevado :8:, asqueado.
Mira lo que me ha llegado por los 14 euros que te comenté:


----------



## Denaar (6 Nov 2013)

Anda dinos donde has comprado esa ganga que yo tambien quiero esos libros


----------



## fff (6 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Menudo sorpreson me he llevado :8:, asqueado.
> Mira lo que me ha llegado por los 14 euros que te comenté:



: Eso se pone en el hilo de los libros


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Anda mira, eso si que es buena idea, sacan una moneda del parque para que puedas pagar con ella la entrada que van a poner por pasar ::



Y para algo mas hombre...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Nov 2013)

fff dijo:


> : Eso se pone en el hilo de los libros



Precisamente he entrado para avisarle de tu nuevo hilo: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/475063-he-comprado-libro-de-monedas-ii.html


----------



## makokillo (6 Nov 2013)

fff dijo:


> : Eso se pone en el hilo de los libros



UFFFFFF I´m sorry :o No me acordaba del hilo de libros y como habiamos hablado deestos libros en este.. pues ::

Voy a ponerlo en el otro tambien por si alguien los quiere comprar.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Nov 2013)

Sabia que no era bueno seguir este hilo, me está empezando a entrar el gusanillo y esto no puede acabar bien....

Por cierto, que significa los códigos KM-104, AG KM- Y79, ...?


----------



## makokillo (7 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Sabia que no era bueno seguir este hilo, me está empezando a entrar el gusanillo y esto no puede acabar bien....
> 
> Por cierto, que significa los códigos KM-104, AG KM- Y79, ...?



KM# Es el dodigo o referencia de las monedas en los catalogos "Krause" . Lo de AG significa que es de plata pero no tiene nada que ver con el KM.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> KM# Es el dodigo o referencia de las monedas en los catalogos "Krause" . Lo de AG significa que es de plata pero no tiene nada que ver con el KM.



Ok, no sabia que este mundillo lo tenia todo tan ordenado...  ... eso facilita mucho encontrar monedas específicas en ebay, no? 
Se puede asumir que la combinación "referencia + año" identifica de forma única una moneda?


----------



## Recaudador (7 Nov 2013)

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...zJfnrYonD5gcUl2eUPP4K39OYRNYxV98ZgLpBWkTueqMl

esta me he comprado yo.
25€ me ha costado

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 18:19 ----------

y esta del 2013.
http://www.coininvestdirect.com/cac...2013-png_b35649e4e33755b462f2ee7b517aee72.jpg


----------



## makokillo (7 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ok, no sabia que este mundillo lo tenia todo tan ordenado...  ... eso facilita mucho encontrar monedas específicas en ebay, no?
> Se puede asumir que la combinación "referencia + año" identifica de forma única una moneda?



Mas que Km# + año, seria KM# + pais. Puede darse el caso de dos o mas monedas por ejemplo con el KM#322 pero siempre serán de distinto pais.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Nov 2013)

Makokillo, Asqueado, gracias por las explicaciones, hoy he encargado los libros de "duros del mundo" porque me estais haciendo picar la curiosidad. El problema es que ya me estoy quedando pelado por la docena de series premium modernas que hago, por lo que empiezo a entender porque hay gente que se vende series y porque decian que se empieza por bullion, se sigue con las premium y se acaba con las historicas (o al menos contemporaneas)... :o


----------



## makokillo (7 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Makokillo, Asqueado, gracias por las explicaciones, hoy he encargado los libros de "duros del mundo" porque me estais haciendo picar la curiosidad. El problema es que ya me estoy quedando pelado por la docena de series premium modernas que hago, por lo que empiezo a entender porque hay gente que se vende series y porque decian que se empieza por bullion, se sigue con las premium y se acaba con las historicas (o al menos contemporaneas)... :o



Lo malo es cuando como yo, se lleva todo en rueda a la vez ::


----------



## Perillán10 (7 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ok, no sabia que este mundillo lo tenia todo tan ordenado...  ... eso facilita mucho encontrar monedas específicas en ebay, no?
> Se puede asumir que la combinación "referencia + año" identifica de forma única una moneda?



Como ya te han indicado KM# / C# / Y# se suele corresponder con la referencia de quien catalogó la moneda, en este caso Krause es el más importante y general, pero existen otros (sobre todo cuando se catalogan monedas muy raras de un país en concreto)

En Ebay, pues muchas veces no viene su código de catalogación.
_
Se puede asumir que la combinación "referencia + año" identifica de forma única una moneda?_
Pues si y no. También biene acompañado de la ceca y en algunas ocasiones de la variante (si es que existe) Por ejemplo:
Para 8 reales de Lima, catalogada por Krause KM# 142 tienes entre otras:

1825 LIMA JM KM#142.1 (Lima Mint)
1826 CUZco G KM#142.2 (Cuzco Mint)
1826 CUZco GM KM#142.2 (Cuzco Mint)
1827 CUZco GM KM#142.2 (Cuzco Mint)
1827 LIMA JM KM#142.1 (Lima Mint)
1828 CUZco G KM#142.2 (Cuzco Mint) overdate variety exists

Bueno, si quieres buscar alguna en concreto por su KM# Y# o lo que sea, esta página me parece buena:

Country and territory list - Numista
seleccionas el país que quieras buscar y en Advanced search le metes el código.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Pero las prisas siempre son malas, tu tranquilo, ya que has comprado el catalogo de los duros del mundo, cuando veas alguna moneda que te gusta y ves que esta bien de precio, pues a la buchaca, yo tambien llevo las premium, este año ya no voy a comprar alguna repetitiva que lo unico que cambia es el año, como la maple.



No, si no tengo ninguna prisa, pero me conozco, he comprado los libros porque estaban a muy buen precio y hace dias que tus monedas me causan curiosidad, y he pensado que los libros me ayudaran a conocer este mundillo de los duros. Con el tiempo, como tu dices, si veo alguna moneda que me guste me animare, aunque probablemente me acabe centrando en algun subconjunto tematico, o de país o algo asi, para tener sensacion de que la coleccion no es tan enorme.


----------



## makokillo (8 Nov 2013)

Acaba de llegarme esta colección de 6 dolares Morgan con todas las cecas donde se acuñaron. 
Vienen muy bien presentados entre dos planchas de metacrilato y todos en SC  .












- 1878 S Morgan Silver Dollar












- 1882 P Morgan Silver Dollar













- 1885 O Morgan Silver Dollar












- 1921 D Morgan Silver Dollar












- 1878 CC Morgan Silver Dollar












- 1901 O Morgan Silver Dollar


----------



## Denaar (8 Nov 2013)

Que bonita presentacion y que bonitas monedas. 

Me permito darte un consejo y disculpa si me sobrepaso. No se si es la foto o el metacrilato que las proteje pero me parece apreciar huellas dactilares en las monedas. Si no las quitas pronto esas huellas en poco tiempo se volverán negras y estropearan esa muy bonita coleccion. Mi consejo es pon un paño de microfibras en una mesa, ponte los guantes de algodón, humedece unos palitos para las orejas en alcohol ( normal de farmacia) y con cuidadin dale a esas huellas, luego con un algodoncillo desmaquillante seco retiralo sin frotar mucho o casi nada.

Si ya se que las monedas no se limpian nunca pero creo que en esta ocasion puedes hacer una excepcion, te lo digo por experiencia yo deje de hacerlo a una y luego tuve que limpiarla de manera mas agresiva.

Por cierto y si es posible podrias decir donde conseguir una serie como esa.


----------



## makokillo (8 Nov 2013)

Denaar dijo:


> Que bonita presentacion y que bonitas monedas.
> 
> Me permito darte un consejo y disculpa si me sobrepaso. No se si es la foto o el metacrilato que las proteje pero me parece apreciar huellas dactilares en las monedas. Si no las quitas pronto esas huellas en poco tiempo se volverán negras y estropearan esa muy bonita coleccion. Mi consejo es pon un paño de microfibras en una mesa, ponte los guantes de algodón, humedece unos palitos para las orejas en alcohol ( normal de farmacia) y con cuidadin dale a esas huellas, luego con un algodoncillo desmaquillante seco retiralo sin frotar mucho o casi nada.
> 
> ...



Las huellas son del metacrilato, yo a simple vista no las veo por que veo menos que un gato de escayola y le he hecho las fotos sin limpiarlo pero muchas gracias por el consejo.

La coleccion la he comprado en una subasta de Ebay
6 Coin Morgan Silver Dollar Uncirculated All Mint Set - No Reserve! | eBay

Parece un vendedor bastante fuerte ya que tiene sietemil y pico ventas pero va a ser dificil que tenga otra coleccion igual, pero puedes preguntarle si puede conseguirte otra.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Quisiera preguntaros si no notais que falta alguna pagina que ha desaparecido, porque las monedas que subi ayer no se encuentran, ni las explicaciones a Estudiante :8:



Hace un rato si que me lo parecio, pero ahora he revisado la pagina anterior y creo que estan todas las respuestas que me disteis. Verifica los números de post a ver si ves los que van del 461-473 consecutivamente o si te falta alguno.

Tambien puedes recargar la pagina e incluso borrar la cache del navegador para estar seguro.

Este post es el 474 del hilo.


----------



## makokillo (9 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Quisiera preguntaros si no notais que falta alguna pagina que ha desaparecido, porque las monedas que subi ayer no se encuentran, ni las explicaciones a Estudiante :8:



Yo si las veo, asqueado.


----------



## makokillo (9 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues la pagina 46 y 47 es lo mismo para mi, la veo duplicada, y al parecer unas monedas que ha subido makokillo, ni las veo,::



ienso: rrrraaroo rraaarooo rrraarooo

A ver, pincha en este enlace del permalink a ver que te sale:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/315786-he-comprado-moneda-47.html#post10284710


----------



## makokillo (9 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Me sale que has recibido los dos libros #451 (permalink) ienso:



:: El permalink que deberia salir es el 470 de mi post de la coleccion de dolares asi que si que parece que has perdido una pagina :


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> :: El permalink que deberia salir es el 470 de mi post de la coleccion de dolares asi que si que parece que has perdido una pagina :



Debe ser por el cambio de servidor, lo mas probable es que alguna cache (de tu navegador o de tu proveedor) te muestre una copia antigua de la pagina, pero en uno o dos dias deberia resolverse solo, lo imprtante es que las paginas estan y las vemos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> :: El permalink que deberia salir es el 470 de mi post de la coleccion de dolares asi que si que parece que has perdido una pagina :



Con el cambio de servidor, me temo que algun dato se perdio


----------



## makokillo (9 Nov 2013)

Para el Sr Asqueado, esperando que le gusten;como decian en la radio de mi pueblo con los discos dedicados :XX:












- 1878 S Morgan Silver Dollar












- 1882 P Morgan Silver Dollar













- 1885 O Morgan Silver Dollar












- 1921 D Morgan Silver Dollar












- 1878 CC Morgan Silver Dollar












- 1901 O Morgan Silver Dollar


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Nov 2013)

Asqueado...me acomplejas.


----------



## Denaar (10 Nov 2013)

Por favor asqueado ni se te ocurra dejar de poner fotos de tu coleccion, ya que para mi es mejor que cualquier catalogo que pueda consultar. Tienes monedas muy bonitas y desconocidas para la mayoria, asi que te animo a que sigas mostrandonos tu coleccion.

Para mi es un placer poder admirar tu coleccion y ver monedas que espero algun dia puedan estar en mi coleccion.

Todos sentimos envidia sana, pero a la vez es un reto por lo menos para mi, el poder algun dia poseer una coleccion como la tuya.


----------



## Chila (11 Nov 2013)

Preciosos morgan makokillo.
Y un CC...ese ha costado dinero¡¡¡


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Nov 2013)

Asqueado no pares...

Saludos


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Nov 2013)

Conmemorando los 200 años del nacimiento del empresario, activista social, periodista y político polaco Hipolit Cegielski, se emitirá en Polonia el próximo 20 de noviembre una nueva moneda de 2 zlote conmemorando dicha efeméride.

Polonia. 2 zlote 2013


----------



## Hastur (11 Nov 2013)

Yo guardo esta foto ya que no lo tengo a mano para disfrutarlo !!


----------



## makokillo (11 Nov 2013)

Hastur dijo:


> Yo guardo esta foto ya que no lo tengo a mano para disfrutarlo !!







jejejej como para tener eso a mano, a 3 metros bajo tierra minimo )


----------



## Denaar (11 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> jejejej como para tener eso a mano, a 3 metros bajo tierra minimo )



Yo estaria sentado encima en una silla playera y escopeta en mano 

Muy bonitos esos oros.


----------



## makokillo (12 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> y llegamos al final de la coleccion duros del mundo



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Nov 2013)

Gracias asqueado por el esfuerzo:Aplauso:


----------



## Recaudador (13 Nov 2013)

me ha comprado esta moneda.
http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2009/09/01/14757038.jpg
http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2009/09/01/14757038_3459541.jpg
me ha costado 20 euros.
que os parece la moneda y el precio?
y tambien una liberty del 1992 a 25 euros esta bien de precio?
un saludo.


----------



## Recaudador (13 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Con relacion a los 500 Francos de Marruecos, es un duro del mundo pesa 22,5 grs KM-Y54 y tiene una ley de 0,900, tiene un relieve bastante bueno por el precio que los has comprado, a disfrutarlo yo tengo dos.
> 
> 
> 
> .



gracias asqueado
me ha lamado la atencion y por 20 euros he decidido quedarmelo


----------



## Tiogelito (13 Nov 2013)

Porque sois unos pesados, y sobre todo por la envidia que dais, no me dejáis más alternativa que des-suscribirme de este hilo...


----------



## Recaudador (13 Nov 2013)

:baba::babareciosas asqueado,que envidia me das.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 17:29 ----------

una pregunta asqueado.
cuanto pagarias por unas ecus?
no sabria decirte ahora mismo cuales son pero he visto unas y las tiene a 25 euros.
que te parece el precio.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Nov 2013)

Recaudador dijo:


> :baba::babareciosas asqueado,que envidia me das.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 17:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Como estas ?

https://www.google.es/images?hl=es&..._group&ei=mauDUrrDHeGd0QXk1oDQCw&ved=0CCUQsAQ


----------



## Recaudador (13 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Como estas ?
> 
> https://www.google.es/images?hl=es&..._group&ei=mauDUrrDHeGd0QXk1oDQCw&ved=0CCUQsAQ



si,algunas tenia en cajas de madera y otras sueltas.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 18:20 ----------

ya mirare y cojere datos de las monedas,me parece que sin los datos no me podreis decir el valor.
me parece que eran de una onza.


----------



## oro y plata forever (13 Nov 2013)

Recaudador dijo:


> si,algunas tenia en cajas de madera y otras sueltas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 18:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Mira mas detalles como año y si es foto mejor...


----------



## makokillo (13 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> *Estas me han entrado esta mañana*
> 
> *Las fotos son de la pagina web donde las he comprado*
> 
> ...



:8::8::8: Ojiplatico me quedao con esta,asqueado.
¿se puede saber cuanto has pagado? por que segun NGC cuesta sobre 300 lereles en MS60


----------



## makokillo (13 Nov 2013)

Pues aqui tenemos a un franchute tonto y a un español listo y espabilado )
Enhorabuena por una FASTASTIQUISIMA compra :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


asqueado dijo:


> Bueno aqui te pongo mas abajo el precio que yo he pagado por algunas de ellas, yo las he ido comprando recientemente sin prisas, no tenia ninguna y me hecho con todas de 5 ecus, las que yo he comprado estan todas perfectas, con patina, pero perfectas, con su caja y certificado, pero eso depende de como este la moneda.
> 
> 
> 5 ecu 1989 | 37927175
> ...


----------



## makokillo (13 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> yo me considero del monton, si yo te contara, yo he comprado en muchas ocasiones monedas muy, pero que muy baratas, mira antedeayer compre este duro del mundo, que aun cuando no se puede comparar con la subsodicha moneda, voy tachando poco a poco con una cruz las monedas del catalogo de duros del mundo
> 
> 100 Zloty 1975 Silber unc PP H.Modrzejewska Y 78 orig.Foto ansehen! | eBay
> 
> ...



Y luego me llaman a mi "tiburon" . Unos tenemos la fama y otros cardan la lana


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Nov 2013)

Las 100 coronas checas, a que precio ?

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> 71,00 EUR 08.11.13
> 08.11.2013 02:17 Südafrika 5 Shillings 1960 stgl. Unity is strengh 25,00 EUR
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Asqueado

tenis "pinta" la Checa de valer mas de lo convencional.


----------



## makokillo (15 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Estas me han entrado esta mañana, fotos de la pagina web donde las he comprado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A este paso, en menos de un mes ya puedes empezar a ponernos una nueva remesa de la A a la Z como la que has terminado :8: . Que impulsividad de compras


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues vienen algunas pocas mas en camino, antes de que llegue Enero .



Por lo bajo 10 monedas a la semana, aunque no me extrañaría que fueran 20.8:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> A este paso, en menos de un mes ya puedes empezar a ponernos una nueva remesa de la A a la Z como la que has terminado :8: . Que impulsividad de compras



Es que es un "marujón" de las monedas, eso y tener "pasta"... Verdaderamente, es impresionante lo que tiene asqueado, pero el nick me tiene "intrigado" -aunque lo intuyo...- Aunque, en cierta ocasión, comentando el tema con otro buen amigo y conforero, me extrañaba que no le hubiera dado por la moneda "histórica" y que para mí es la más "antigua": Imperio Romano, Español, etc.

No sé, asqueado, sí estoy acertado y, por simple curiosidad, es así o estoy equivocado...

Y, makokillo, "tiburón" que lo sepas ser ERES... Lo que pasa es que asqueado es en el mundo de los escualos el "Gran Tiburón". Yo creía que tenía algo, pero me parece que me voy a quedar en "tiburón de acuario"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## makokillo (15 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es que es un "marujón" de las monedas, eso y tener "pasta"... Verdaderamente, es impresionante lo que tiene asqueado, pero el nick me tiene "intrigado" -aunque lo intuyo...- Aunque, en cierta ocasión, comentando el tema con otro buen amigo y conforero, me extrañaba que no le hubiera dado por la moneda "histórica" y que para mí es la más "antigua": Imperio Romano, Español, etc.
> 
> No sé, asqueado, sí estoy acertado y, por simple curiosidad, es así o estoy equivocado...
> 
> ...



Pues que sepais que yo acabo de comprar 11 onzas en proof de la serie pre-colombina de Mexico y para cuando me lleguen estas ya me tendrán preparadas el resto de la colección para un proximo envio )
Iba a haber comprado la de 5 oz de la piedra de Tizoc que me la ofrecian en 125 euros pero es que es en BU y me gustaria en proof :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues que sepais que yo acabo de comprar 11 onzas en proof de la serie pre-colombina de Mexico y para cuando me lleguen estas ya me tendrán preparadas el resto de la colección para un proximo envio )
> Iba a haber comprado la de 5 oz de la piedra de Tizoc que me la ofrecian en 125 euros pero es que es en BU y me gustaria en proof :XX:



Ja,ja,ja... Muy bueno, makokillo... ¿Qué "vacilando"? Hombre, piensa que la Piedra de Tizoc la compré a buen precio y tiene ese "color" que da los años a la Plata y que, según que monedas, es preferible al proof, aunque para gustos los colores... Eso sí, es una "baratija" dentro de mi colección, vamos una "pijada" al lado de unas monedas que apenas tienen Plata, pero que son "carillas" y que son conocidas como "denarios". No sé si lucen más que las Precolombinas que has comprado (algunas las tengo), pero tienen una Historia "milenaria" que no tiene "comparación", aparte del precio...

Nada, makokillo, todo es broma, para pasar el rato, ya sabes... Por cierto, muy bonitas las monedas Precolombinas que has comprado. Ni que nos hubieras leído el pensamiento a mí y a un buen amigo conforero y que hablamos de las mismas no hace mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Nov 2013)

Que? Midiendose las colecciones para ver quien la tiene mas grande y valiosa? Eh? 
Sois grandes, trio maravillas!


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Que? Midiendose las colecciones para ver quien la tiene mas grande y valiosa? Eh?
> Sois grandes, trio maravillas!



Hola, Estudiante Tesorero: No, yo me quedo un poco lejos de asqueado y makokillo, pero bueno "algo" tengo... Lo que pasa es que makokillo hoy anda algo "crecido" y eso de ser un "tiburón" más pequeño le ha sentado fatal. Orgulloso que es nuestro amigo, eso y que a mí que me gustar "picar" al personal...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2013)

Hola, asqueado: Bueno, para comprar monedas hay que tener "excedente", luego "pasta", pero eso es relativo ya que se puede comprar mucho o poco, más o menos caro, etc. De todas formas, se te entiende perfectamente si lo trasladamos a la consideración que podamos tener del "papel"...

Sí, yo tengo una excelente colección de monedas griegas y romanas. Hombre, vale una "pasta" y de eso puede dar fe mi bolsillo, pero esto lo inicié hace tiempo, luego tuve la suerte de conocer a un coleccionista, al que la fortuna de la vida se le torció, y pude comprarle varias monedas a un precio sumamente interesante. Puego garantizarte que no hay ni una sola moneda falsa en esa colección y tampoco en las que tengo del Imperio Español. Ahora bien, no es menos cierto que he dejado de comprar, puesto que como te han comentado los chinos han entrado fuertemente en las falsificaciones y los jodidos son extraordinariamente buenos haciéndolas, así que de momento la tengo... ¡aparcada!

Ya me imaginaba que tu nick estaba asociado a los factores que indicas. Ciertamente, subrayaría algo que se ha perdido en nuestra sociedad, al menos en Occidente: la ausencia de VALORES. Antes, sin entrar a debatir sobre política, la gente de derechas o de izquierdas tenía unos valores muy marcados y no vamos a entrar en si eran válidos o no, desde un punto de vista ideológico, pero eran VALORES. También los tenían aquellas personas que "pasaban" de las ideas políticas. Por no haber, no hay ni educación y eso se suele observar en este foro... De los chorizos, ladrones, mamones, etc. que asolan el país y parte del mundo, mejor lo dejamos...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Nov 2013)

Recaudador dijo:


> me ha comprado esta moneda.
> http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2009/09/01/14757038.jpg
> http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2009/09/01/14757038_3459541.jpg
> me ha costado 20 euros.
> ...



A mi criterio, magnifica cesta.


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Nov 2013)

La Oficina Filatélica y Numismática continua el tema de las virtudes teologales representando la esperanza como sujeto de la moneda de 200 euros en oro de 2013. Tal y como aparece en la iconografía clásica, en el reverso de la moneda, la esperanza está simbolizada en una figura femenina que abraza simbólicamente un ancla.



Vaticano. 200


----------



## makokillo (19 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> sigo...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, asqueado: Todas estas mas o menos "modernas" como la de Egipto por ejemplo, han sido de curso legal?

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 23:30 ----------

Aqui os dejo una que me ha llegado hoy, a ver si os guzta.

_*IRAN - 5.000 DINARS -AH1320 (1902) *_

*KM#: *976
*Pais: *Iran
*Reinado:* Muzaffar al-Din Shah
*Año:* AH1320 (1902)
*Ceca:* San Petersburgo
*Valor facial:* 5.000 Dinars
*Metal: *Plata de 0.900 milesimas
*Peso:* 22,88 grs
*Diametro:* 36 mm
*Grabador:* ?
*Tirada:* 250.000
*Anverso:* El emblema nacional de Irán del León y el sol . 
*Reverso:* En caracteres persas “El rey Mozaffar al-Din Shah Qajar” y la fecha 1320 AH y sobre ellas, la corona de Kiani.










[/quote]


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Una pregunta, asqueado: Todas estas mas o menos "modernas" como la de Egipto por ejemplo, han sido de curso legal?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 23:30 ----------
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Que si me gusta ?...:baba:


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2013)

Buenas, ésta es la única que compré que se sale de las "típicas"













Se trata de una colección de 7 monedas de oro de 1/2 oz 0.9 milesimas de los juegos olímpicos 1980
Esta es una de ellas, el Druzhba Sport Hall


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Nov 2013)

Reino Unido. 2£ 2014 “100 años de la Primera Guerra Mundial

Reino Unido. 2£ 2014 “100 años de la Primera Guerra Mundial” | Numismática Visual


----------



## averapaz (20 Nov 2013)

Para los que gusten de los reales de a ocho españoles y sus colonias, os muestro la última adquisición, un real de a ocho de Santiago de Chile 1811 (Busto de almirante). Muchas ganas le tenía a esta pieza.

AU Details - Surface hearlines


----------



## fff (20 Nov 2013)

Olé Averapaz. :Aplauso:
Precioso Fernandito. No me atreveria a darle el AU... estos americanos se embalan... pero la pieza es una pasada...


----------



## makokillo (20 Nov 2013)

averapaz dijo:


> Para los que gusten de los reales de a ocho españoles y sus colonias, os muestro la última adquisición, un real de a ocho de Santiago de Chile 1811 (Busto de almirante). Muchas ganas le tenía a esta pieza.
> 
> AU Details - Surface hearlines



:Aplauso::Aplauso: Ese busto es realmente bonito. Un peazo monedón si señor.


----------



## Tiogelito (20 Nov 2013)

IMPRESIONANTE.
¿Que puede valer ese tesoro?


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Nov 2013)

p_pin dijo:


> Buenas, ésta es la única que compré que se sale de las "típicas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La desconocía. 

Precio ?

Saludos.


----------



## takipa (22 Nov 2013)

Solo tengo unas pocas onzas "modernas". La moneda antigua e incluso los "duros del mundo" creo que me sobrepasan, pero pongo la ultima moneda que me ha llegado, mucho mas bonita en mano que en la foto. Es la primera de la nueva serie del 

Calendario Lunar de Bielorrusia
Year of the snake
Proof-like
Tirada: 8.000
Peso: 33,63 gr.
Plata: 0.925
Valor: 20 Rublos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2013)

Hola, asqueado: Preciosas monedas, pero me ha gustado mucho la japonesa... ¿Qué, dispuesto a llevarte todos los "duros" del mundo? Mis más sinceras felicitaciones porque tienes monedas de una gran "belleza", bueno para los que tenemos esa capacidad de "percepción"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Nov 2013)

takipa dijo:


> Solo tengo unas pocas onzas "modernas". La moneda antigua e incluso los "duros del mundo" creo que me sobrepasan, pero pongo la ultima moneda que me ha llegado, mucho mas bonita en mano que en la foto. Es la primera de la nueva serie del
> 
> Calendario Lunar de Bielorrusia
> Year of the snake
> ...



Preciosas

Por donde las adquiriste.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Nov 2013)

Buenas maestros... 

Estoy haciendo mis primeros pinitos con los duros de plata, la semana próxima me llegan los primeros ... pero mientras tanto, a ver si alguien puede resolverme dos dudas:

1) En el libro de "Duros del mundo" aparece, por ejemplo, un dolar USA de 1971 (Eisenhower y aguila alunizando), que es de "Cobre revestido de Cupro-Níquel" (p.129). Esta moneda es un "duro" porqué está en el libro, pero creía que todos los duros eran de aleaciones de plata. Como puede ser?

2) una pregunta mas sencilla: en el mismo libro intento localizar una moneda de plata de Australia (un florin de 1927 George V), pero en la sección de Australia (p.21) solo aparecen dos monedas de 1938 y 1981 y la nota "Ver Nueva Gales del Sur". Pero en el índice del mismo libro no aparece "Nueva Gales del Sur", o no lo he sabido encontrar. Ideas?

gracias.


----------



## fff (25 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> 1) En el libro de "Duros del mundo" aparece, por ejemplo, un dolar USA de 1971 (Eisenhower y aguila alunizando), que es de "Cobre revestido de Cupro-Níquel" (p.129). Esta moneda es un "duro" porqué está en el libro, pero creía que todos los duros eran de aleaciones de plata. Como puede ser?



Porque hay varias versiones, la version de plata (400 milesimas) y la de no plata.
La de plata te puede salir alrededor de 10 euros.
Ademas ambos tienen version proof


----------



## makokillo (25 Nov 2013)

Ya voy aprendiendo de asqueado  . Estas son recien salidas del tostaerooo 

250 FRACOS - REPUBLICA DE GUINEA - 1969













1 CORONA - BERMUDAS -1964












5 PESOS - MEXICO - 1948












2 RIYALS - YEMEN - 1979


----------



## Perillán10 (25 Nov 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Estoy haciendo mis primeros pinitos con los duros de plata, la semana próxima me llegan los primeros ... pero mientras tanto, a ver si alguien puede resolverme dos dudas:
> 
> 1) En el libro de "Duros del mundo" aparece, por ejemplo, un dolar USA de 1971 (Eisenhower y aguila alunizando), que es de "Cobre revestido de Cupro-Níquel" (p.129). Esta moneda es un "duro" porqué está en el libro, pero creía que todos los duros eran de aleaciones de plata. Como puede ser?
> 
> ...



Hola EstudianteTesorero,

mi opinión es que primero habría que definir qué entendemos por duro.

Para mi el término viene de los duros de plata españoles cuyo peso, dimensiones y contenido en plata era semejante a los pesos, que a su vez eran semejantes a los reales de a 8 españoles. 
Si vas al libro "GuiaDurosMundo_1800-1950" 127 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service

lo definen como _"Lo primero sería definir el término Duro, generalmente lo relaccionamos con nuestras monedas Alfosinas, Amadeos o "del tío sentao" y ciertamente en la misma época muchos países adoptaron el estándar de moneda de 25 gramos, ley 0.900 y 37 mm.de diámetro, pero en realidad, dependiendo de los vaivenes de la historia y economía la variedad en pesos y diámetros es mucho más amplia"_

aunque yo que tu no me preocuparía mucho por esos detalles. Si te gusta, está bien de precio y lo ves dentro de tu colección ¡ Palasaca !

Para mi, pesando más de 20 gramos y menos de 40, siendo de plata y de la época que me gusta coleccionar, pues lo considero duro y tan contento.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 21:41 ----------




makokillo dijo:


> Ya voy aprendiendo de asqueado  . Estas son recien salidas del tostaerooo



No si al final os las váis a llevar todas, y no van a quedar en el mercado


----------



## burbujasplot (26 Nov 2013)

a mi las monedas extranjeras no me van.


----------



## makokillo (26 Nov 2013)

Que os parece si le cambiamos el titulo al hilo??

De "He comprado... una moneda" a " He compradro....... ¡¡¡ UN SACO DE MONEDAS !!!! " :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Tal cual, como suena; He comprado un saco de monedas con unos 5 kilos de monedas de todo tipo y pelaje. Hay desde centimos en cobre y niquel, pasando por "monedas" de la Shell, algun ducatón de oro falso :: hasta duros de plata. 
De momento con los 3 o cuatro duros de plata que ya he visto por encima ya he sacado los 50$ que me ha costado el saco.
Voy a tardar una eternidad para catalogarlo todo pero así ya estoy entretenido hasta despues de navidad ........ de 2024 :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Nov 2013)

.... que animal!!! que lo disfrutes!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> es que he recibido algo parecido como makokillo, pero por prudente no he subido mas, mañana espero paquete con unas pocas mas, ya las subire



Sois tal para cual...  ... Pero donde encontrais esos chollos? (me voy a buscar por ebay) :o


----------



## Cordoba (26 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Que os parece si le cambiamos el titulo al hilo??
> 
> De "He comprado... una moneda" a " He compradro....... ¡¡¡ UN SACO DE MONEDAS !!!! " :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Joer que buena pinta para regalo de reyes que uno que yo me se, si me dices donde se compre eso te lo agradeceré.


----------



## makokillo (26 Nov 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Joer que buena pinta para regalo de reyes que uno que yo me se, si me dices donde se compre eso te lo agradeceré.



Es de una subasta de Ebay de alguien de Rumania.
He estado mirando y ahora mismo hay uno que tiene 4 lotes en subasta de 2 kilos de monedas cada uno que no tienen mala pinta si no se sube mucho la puja. Lo malo es que son de EEUU y 2 kg no se yo si no los pararian en la aduana.
Esta claro que ni en esos lotes ni en el mio vamos a encontrar ningun tesoro pero llevo 2 horas catalogando monedas (apenas llevo 20) y me lo estoy pasando pipa )



Estos son los lotes:

044marcos | eBay


----------



## RVR60 (26 Nov 2013)

WoW, que pasada el lote.

¿Alguien me puede poner un link con acceso a un buen catálogo de monedas? Como herramienta de catalogación..


----------



## makokillo (27 Nov 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> WoW, que pasada el lote.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede poner un link con acceso a un buen catálogo de monedas? Como herramienta de catalogación..



Yo entre otros muchos uso este:
World Coin Price Guide
Tambien tienes este:
The Coin Database
Este otro:
Coins of the world - online catalogue
Este para españolas:
Catalogo de monedas | Numismática española
Este para españolas antiguas:
TIPOS DE MONEDAS ESPAÑOLAS
Este para pesetas: 
Catálogo de monedas
Este para isabelinas:
Catálogo monedas Isabel II

En fin, que tienes para todos los gustos


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Nov 2013)

Que pasada de sacos, envidia...sana


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Nov 2013)

Banco de México lanza nueva colección numismática 


Banco de México lanza nueva colección numismática


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Nov 2013)

Repase la serie numismática ´Riqueza y orgullo del Perú´

Repase la serie numismática ´Riqueza y orgullo del Perú´ | RPP NOTICIAS


----------



## oro y plata forever (28 Nov 2013)

Cuanto se podria pagar por esta...

Numismática Argentina Monedas De Eva Perón 50 Centavos 1997 - $ 30,00 en MercadoLibre

30 USD Por cada una, esta bien de precio ?

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (28 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Cuanto se podria pagar por esta...
> 
> Numismática Argentina Monedas De Eva Perón 50 Centavos 1997 - $ 30,00 en MercadoLibre
> 
> ...




ARGENTINA 50 Centavos KM# 121 1997

Si no me equivoco en Dolares USA, 2.5$ en MS60

1997 ARGENTINA 50 Centavos KM# 121 value | ARGENTINA Coins Price Guide

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 14:46 ----------

Dos durillos mas que acaban de llegar

5 LATI LETONIA 1931 KM# 9

Composition: Silver
Fineness: 0.8349
Weight: 25g
Diameter: 37mm













1 SOL PERU 1894 KM# 196.26

Composition: Silver
Weight: 25g
Diameter: 37mm


----------



## makokillo (29 Nov 2013)

Buenos pues llevo catalogadas como unas 100 monedas de mi saquito ) ( por lo que llevo y lo que queda calculo que debe haber unas 2.000 monedas :8

Me está resultando tremendamente interesante y entretenido. Hay absolutamente de todo, bueno oro no hay por el momento, ni luego tampoco lo habrá, claro :rolleye: . La mayoria es cobre, nikel y aluminio pero alguna sale de plata, creo que tengo como 6 o 7 de plata. La conservación de las monedas por lo general es muy buena, han podido salir tres o cuatro en BC pero la mayoria son en MBC y EBC y tambien han salido bastantes en SC y alguna que otra en Proof. Las mas antiguas que han salido hasta ahora creo que son dos monedas de 5 kopeks de Rusia de 1874 que son precisamente las que estan en BC.Por ahora y guiandome con la guia de precios de NGC, las 100 monedas que llevo tendrian un valor aproximado de 200 euros. Pongamosle que en NGC son demasiado generosos y solo sea la mitad, yo creo que está muy bien.
Os dejo una pequeña muestra de lo que va saliendo.







Por cierto, este Rand de plata de Sud Africa de 1967 tambien ha salido, lastima que sea KM# 72.2 en SC y no KM 72.1 en Proof :´( . La diferencia son 1.000 eurillos de nada ::


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> ARGENTINA 50 Centavos KM# 121 1997
> 
> Si no me equivoco en Dolares USA, 2.5$ en MS60
> 
> ...



Gracias por la estimación, me fue muy util.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (30 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Que os parece si le cambiamos el titulo al hilo??
> 
> De "He comprado... una moneda" a " He compradro....... ¡¡¡ UN SACO DE MONEDAS !!!! " :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la adquisición. Resulta extraño que el vendedor no quitara las monedas de plata ¿no?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la adquisición. Resulta extraño que el vendedor no quitara las monedas de plata ¿no?



Lo mas probable es que el vendedor no fuera el propietario, no se, igual alguien hereda de su tio o abuelo la bolsa y no sabe lo que tiene.


----------



## makokillo (30 Nov 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la adquisición. Resulta extraño que el vendedor no quitara las monedas de plata ¿no?



Era de alguien que no era aficionado a la numismatica, supongo que heredaria el saco o lo encontraria o algo así y si no eres al menos aficionadillo a esto ( y aun siendolo) te va a costar diferenciar cuales son de plata a simple vista y catalogar moneda por moneda lleva su tiempo. Asi que supongo que no se complico la vida y se conformó con los 50 dolares.Total , seguramente no le costó nada.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Era de alguien que no era aficionado a la numismatica, supongo que heredaria el saco o lo encontraria o algo así y si no eres al menos aficionadillo a esto ( y aun siendolo) te va a costar diferenciar cuales son de plata a simple vista y catalogar moneda por moneda lleva su tiempo. Asi que supongo que no se complico la vida y se conformó con los 50 dolares.Total , seguramente no le costó nada.



Negocio mas que redondo, a primera vista.


----------



## makokillo (3 Dic 2013)

*
hoy he visto por la red una curiosa moneda del 2014, con una tirada corta * 













Congo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi " 1 oz Silver Coin


antique finish
31,135 grams 0.999 silver
Ø 38,61 millimetres
In capsule with certificate
Mintage: 2.000 pieces


[/QUOTE]

Valla, parece que tenemos nueva serie africana :Aplauso: y se agradece que no sea de animalitos  . La que yo he visto esta al mismo precio que la serie de animales... de la que por cierto tambien ha salido una nueva, la del Hipopotamo, muy bonita tambien


----------



## conde84 (3 Dic 2013)

Igual me animo ha hacer las onzas africanas de arte y cultura,eso de que no sean de bicho es un aliciente,puede ser una coleccion interesante.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Dic 2013)

Deliciosas las RFA.


----------



## oro y plata forever (4 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Si, sobre todo las de 10 marcos que son proof, me vienen mas en camino.



Pillo sitio y babero....


----------



## bronx5 (5 Dic 2013)

Un par de preguntas de novato, ¿estas monedas dónde las compráis? ¿me podéis aconsejar alguna web?.

Y, por último, ¿ebay para comprar monedas es recomendable?

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Dic 2013)

bronx5 dijo:


> Un par de preguntas de novato, ¿estas monedas dónde las compráis? ¿me podéis aconsejar alguna web?.
> 
> Y, por último, ¿ebay para comprar monedas es recomendable?
> 
> Saludos.



Lo utltimo compra a gente con mucha reputación

Saludos.


----------



## fff (6 Dic 2013)

bronx5 dijo:


> Un par de preguntas de novato, ¿estas monedas dónde las compráis? ¿me podéis aconsejar alguna web?.
> 
> Y, por último, ¿ebay para comprar monedas es recomendable?
> 
> Saludos.



No compres en tiendas o foreros que aqui se recomiendan y son legales.

Mucho mas baratas y fiables en ebay

... ironic off


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Dic 2013)

La jordana cuanto ?

Que es tipo 5 Oz ?

Saludos


----------



## bronx5 (8 Dic 2013)

fff dijo:


> No compres en tiendas o foreros que aqui se recomiendan y son legales.
> 
> Mucho mas baratas y fiables en ebay
> 
> ... ironic off



He comprado monedas a otros foreros que se anuncian en el hilo de compra venta de plata y oro, pero casi todo lo que se anuncia es bullion. Y en cuanto a tiendas que se recomiendan en el foro las que he visto también son más de bullion, me puedes decir alguna? Gracias.


----------



## Recaudador (8 Dic 2013)

buenas.
al final las ecus son de 5ecus,las tiene a 25 euros.
que opinas a ese precio?las compro?
otra pregunta.
cuanto pagariais por una MONEDA DE ORO
ESTADOS UNIDOS 20$ 1898S
PESO 33,43 gr.
gracias.


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Dic 2013)

Recaudador dijo:


> buenas.
> al final las ecus son de 5ecus,las tiene a 25 euros.
> que opinas a ese precio?las compro?
> otra pregunta.
> ...



Depende del estado de conservacion

Habemus fotos ?


----------



## makokillo (8 Dic 2013)

Recaudador dijo:


> buenas.
> al final las ecus son de 5ecus,las tiene a 25 euros.
> que opinas a ese precio?las compro?
> otra pregunta.
> ...



Dependiendo del estado de conservacion entre 950 en EF40 y 1200 euros en MS62 y superiores.
Respecto a los 5 ecus, si no pones pais, año y motivo es dificil valorar.

Editado: Habia mezclado en las conservaciones de los 20$ la escala española y la escala Sheldon. Al final lo pongo solo en la escala Sheldon por que me estoy aficionando más a esta escala, a ver si le voy cojiendo el truquillo y aprendo a graduar minimamente :rolleye:


----------



## makokillo (8 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Date Price VAT/GST Qty Payment sent € rec. Ship. Rec.
> 2460
> 22.11.2013 17:35 79,00 EUR 24.11.13 01:49
> 
> ...



Otra buenisima compra, asqueado, eres un crack .


----------



## fff (8 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Dependiendo del estado de conservacion entre 950 en EF40 y 1200 euros en MS62 y superiores.



Esto es muy teorico y muy ajustado... mira las subastas (y/o convenciones) a como las venden y veras precios muchos mas altos... y las venden... los 20$ empiezan a ser piezas golosas...


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Date Price VAT/GST Qty Payment sent € rec. Ship. Rec.
> 2460
> 22.11.2013 17:35 79,00 EUR 24.11.13 01:49
> 
> ...



Eres un genio :Aplauso:


----------



## makokillo (8 Dic 2013)

fff dijo:


> Esto es muy teorico y muy ajustado... mira las subastas (y/o convenciones) a como las venden y veras precios muchos mas altos... y las venden... los 20$ empiezan a ser piezas golosas...



Ten en cuenta que la de 1898 S es la de mayor tirada hasta ese momento con mucha diferencia, mas de 2.575.000 monedas. Posiblemente otros años y cecas sean mas caros pero para ese año y esa ceca seguramente esa horquilla de precios no valla demasiado desencaminada. Por ejemplo en la subasta de octubre de 2012 de Soler habia uno en EBC que se vendio en 1110 euros y en la subasta de junio de 2013 tambien de Soler salio otro en MBC+ con precio de salida en 1100 euros y se quedó sin vender.


----------



## fff (9 Dic 2013)

Hace poco me pedian 1000 euros para unos 20$ majos y estuve muy tentado...


----------



## makokillo (9 Dic 2013)

fff dijo:


> Hace poco me pedian 1000 euros para unos 20$ majos y estuve muy tentado...



1.000 eurillos mondos y lirondos sin mas comisiones ni na de na está muy bien. Aunque yo preferiria gastarme esos 1.000 leuros en un "pelucon" que los hay por ese precio y con la ultima bajada del oro tal vez a menos ( yo tengo uno de Potosí que me costó eso hace 6 meses ), eso sí tiene unos gramillos menos de oro pero mas historia


----------



## fff (9 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> 1.000 eurillos mondos y lirondos sin mas comisiones ni na de na está muy bien. Aunque yo preferiria gastarme esos 1.000 leuros en un "pelucon" que los hay por ese precio y con la ultima bajada del oro tal vez a menos ( yo tengo uno de Potosí que me costó eso hace 6 meses ), eso sí tiene unos gramillos menos de oro pero mas historia



No me asustes :baba: que una pelucona mona se va a 2000 como poco :


----------



## makokillo (9 Dic 2013)

fff dijo:


> No me asustes :baba: que una pelucona mona se va a 2000 como poco :




jajajaja, no te asustes. Aqui estamos igual que con los duros, depende de a que llamemos "pelucon o pelucona" . Si nos referimos solo a los 8 escudos de Felipe V pues evidentemente 1.000 euros seria un chollo, pero si llamamos "peluconas" a todas las monedas de 8 escudos hasta Fernando VII si que las hay por 1.000 euros y menos.
No se si llegue a poner aqui la mia. No es gran cosa ya que es solamente MBC y con un buen golpe en el canto pero a mi me gusta mucho ) y es que vale un potosí y nunca mejor dicho :XX::XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Dic 2013)

fff dijo:


> Hace poco me pedian 1000 euros para unos 20$ majos y estuve muy tentado...



Precio ajustado, por 1000 euros no esta nada mal


----------



## Recaudador (10 Dic 2013)

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MzQ4WDY3Nw==/z/HXgAAOxy4t1SncJI/$_1.JPG

esta es.


----------



## fff (10 Dic 2013)

Una preciosidad makokillo, si esa te ha costado solo 1000 euros no me parece cara. :-D
Las peluconas solo son de Fernando VI y Felipe V, las de bustos de reyes, no las de la cruz


----------



## makokillo (10 Dic 2013)

fff dijo:


> Una preciosidad makokillo, si esa te ha costado solo 1000 euros no me parece cara. :-D
> Las peluconas solo son de Fernando VI y Felipe V, las de bustos de reyes, no las de la cruz



Mil euros justos me costó. Fué la primera moneda que compré aquí en el hilo de compra-venta aun buen forero .


----------



## makokillo (12 Dic 2013)

Una de mis ultimas adquisiciones en la subasta de Aureo.
Ya la he puesto en Imperio Numismatico pero para los que no sean asiduos a ese foro os dejo el mismo post aqui tambien.

_*CUBA 1897. 1 PESO "SOUVENIR" TIPO M3 *_

*KM#: *X# M3
*Pais: *Cuba
*Año:* 1897
*Ceca:* Providence
*Valor:* 1 Peso
*Metal: *Plata de 900 milesimas
*Peso:* 22,55 grs
*Diametro:* 36 mm
*Grabador:* Phillip Martín 
*Tirada:* 10.000
*Anverso:* Una bella cabeza de mujer mirando hacia la derecha. en la parte superior aparece la inscripción "PATRIA y LIBERTAD" y eln la parte inferior, la inscripción "SOUVENIR". La fecha partida, a la izquierda de Leonor el 18 y a la derecha el 97, flanqueadas ambas cifras por dos pequeñas estrellas.
*Reverso:* Figuran el escudo de Cuba entre una guirnalda de hojas de roble a la izquierda y otra de hojas de laurel a la derecha. En la parte superior aparece la inscripción "REPUBLICA DE CUBA" y el la inferior, seis estrellas de cinco puntas que representan las provincias de Oriente. A la izquierda de las estrellas se encuentra el numero "900" y a la derecha la palabra "FINO".












_*
SOUVENIRS DE 1987 Y PESOS DE 1898*_

Es el año 1897, Cuba habia estado en pie de guerra durante los últimos dos años, luchando contra España por tercera vez desde 1868 por la independencia de Cuba. La Junta Revolucionaria Cubana en Nueva York está encabezada por Tomás Estrada Palma, Delegado Plenipotenciario de la República de Cuba (en armas) que se encarga en los EE.UU. de todos los asuntos relacionados con la lucha por la libertad de Cuba, y con la recaudación de fondos para la causa. 
La explosión del acorazado Maine en la noche del 15 de abril de1898, mientras que en estaba anclado en el puerto de La Habana, prende la mecha de la Guerra Española-Americana. El 11 de abril , el presidente McKinley pide la autorización al Congreso para declarar la guerra contra España, que es concedida el 24 de abril . Los Estados Unidos alcanzan la victoria en el corto período de 10 semanas, gracias en gran parte a la Flota Marina de los EE.UU. y España se ve obligada a solicitar ayuda a Francia para negociar un tratado de paz. El 1 de octubre de1898, todas los partes se reúnen, lo que lleva a la firma del Tratado de París, ese mismo mes. Cuba es finalmente independiente, pero el período de transición dura casi cuatro años, antes de que la bandera cubana se hize en el Castillo del Morro el 20 de mayo de 1902.

Sin embargo, en 1897, la campaña de la guerra está en extrema necesidad de fondos para comprar armas y pagar a las tropas. Numerosos eventos de recaudación de fondos se llevan a cabo desde la ciudad de Nueva York a Tampa y Cayo Hueso para reunir el dinero que tanto se necesita para la guerra.
El 12 de marzo de 1897, Andrew J. Cobe, un "wheeler-dealer" de New York, escribe a Estrada Palma y le lanza la idea de acuñar una moneda que aceleraría una "Cuba Libre", como un Souvenir similar al Columbian half dollar que fue emitida en 1893 para recaudar fondos para la Exposición Colombina Mundial. La idea prende fuego casi de inmediato y, después de que los detalles se explicaran en una carta de Cobe a Estrada Palma el 17 de abril de 1897, se llegó a un acuerdo y a un contrato firmado el 10 de mayo para la acuñación de 3.000.000 de monedas con una primera entrega compuesta de diez mil monedas que se entregarán dentro de los sesenta días a partir de la fecha de esse contrato.
Para preparar un molde de yeso del anverso y reverso, se utiliza un diseño suministrado por Estrada Palma, incluyendo el busto de Leonor Molina, joven exiliada cubana, oriunda de Camaguey, prima de Jose Octavio *****, la que por su belleza y devoción a la causa tuvo el honor de representar por primera vez a la Republica de Cuba en una moneda; su padre fue muerto en la manigua.
Cobe contrata a Phillip Martín , diseñador, escultor y medallista, quien junto a Saint-Gaudens, había diseñado en 1889 la Medalla del Aniversario del Centenario de George Washington como presidente de los Estados Unidos. Martín y se niega a cobrar por su trabajo como una donación a la causa de una Cuba Libre.
Martín, también graba el primer grupo de matrices, poniendo la inicial de su nombre "M" en el reverso de estas matrices. Esta inicial no se muestra en las matrices siguientes, y existe la teoría de que alguien más hace el grabado a partir de entonces bajo las instrucciones de Gorham Manufacturing.

La Gorham Manufacturing Company de Rhode Island, es contratada por Cobe para acuñar las monedas. Cobe, muy astutamente, es capaz de cerrar dos acuerdos, uno para vender las monedas a la Junta, y otro para comprar las monedas de Gorham. En el proceso, Cobe ganaria unos 400.000 $ si se acuñan los tres millones de monedas, mientras que la Junta también ganaría un buen beneficio con la venta de las monedas con el valor nominal total de 1.00 $
Gorham, no tiene en principio el equipo necesario para acuñar las monedas y poder cumplir con la entrega de la primera cuota. Para ganar tiempo, mientras que le entregan el equipo, subcontrata a The Dunn Air-Brake Company de Filadelfia para acuñar el primer lote . 
Las matrices se preparan sobre la base original de Estrada Palma. Lamentablemente al Gobierno de los EE.UU. no le gustan demasiado las leyendas de la moneda que se modificaron un par de veces antes de que la versión final fuera autorizada por Estrada Palma.

A partir de estos "ensayos y errores" nacen dos patrones en bronce; el Tipo 1 con Anverso 1A , y el tipo 2 con Anverso 2B . En el primer tipo, en la base del cuello de Leonor Molina aparece la inscripción "PAT.97" en diminuto tamañio, y los números de la fecha están espaciados. El el segundotipo, los números de la fecha no están espaciados y aparece una estrella debajo del nivel de la base de la cifra “97”. En el reverso, dentro del escudo el cocotero crece del suelo cerca del borde. En la parte alta del escudo hay bastante espacio entre la orilla y la extremidad de la llave.
Desde 08 de julio hasta el 18 de julio , hay 858 monedas acuñadas por Dunn Air-Brake Company, de los cuales 30 son defectuosas y destruidas el 17 de septiembre , dejando una acuñacion neta de 828 monedas de esta primera acuñación. 
El 3 de agosto de 1897, Gorham produce el segundo lote de monedas utilizando su nuevo equipo, que en un solo dia produce 4.286 monedas.Ya son del tipo 3 con Anverso 3D , también conocido como el "Star Above", y es acuñado en Plata con algunas muestras de prueba en bronce. En este tercer tipo, los números de la fecha, tampoco están espaciados y las estrellas se encuentran del centro de la fecha “1897” hacia arriba. En el reverso, el cocotero crece del mismo borde del escudo y es mas reducido el espacio entre la llave y la orilla.
Por su parte, Estrada Palma, se ocupa de las copias no autorizadas patentando el diseño. Esta petición tiene su origen el 28 de julio, bastante tarde para el primer y segundo lotes. Así, el 20 de agosto de 1897 , la compañía de Gorham acuña 4.856 monedas con la inscripción PAT.97. Por cierto, esta "Patente" nunca llega a la Oficina de Patentes de EE.UU. ya que no hay evidencia de dicha presentación.

Varias matrices están preparadas para acuñar este lote. Hay 3 anversos (4E, 4F y 4G), sin embargo sólo hay un molde hecho del reverso (2D). Las matrices de anverso y reverso se utilizaron de manera indiscriminada, dando lugar a diferentes combinaciones en este lote de monedas acuñadas. Sin embargo, la combinación de Anverso. / Rev 4F/2D no ha sido confirmada hasta ahora.

En este momento no hay manera de determinar cuántas monedas se acuñaron con cada combinación de matriz de tipo 4, pero las matemáticas simples nos sugieren un promedio de alrededor de 800 monedas por combinación.

Se llegó a un total de 10.000 piezas de esta serie (cumpliendo así con los términos del contrato) menos 30 monedas defectuosas destruidas el 17 de septiembre , para una acuñación neta de 9.970 piezas. El 09 de marzo de 1898, la Junta devuelve otras cinco piezas a Gorham para su destrucción con el fin de cuadrar las cuentas. La acuñación de monedas en circulación neta final fue así de 9.965 piezas. 

El contrato original completo nunca se completó y Cobe otorga posteriormente todos sus derechos a la Junta, eliminándose como intermediario. Después de la explosión del "Maine" en el año 1898, la Junta continúa este proyecto, pero esta vez contrata directamente con Gortham la acuñación de 1.000 monedas con un nuevo anverso que muestra "1898" bajo el busto eliminando la palabra “Souvenir”. Este es el tipo 5 con Anverso 5H y se acuñó en plata, Proof y Unc., además de unas pocas pruebas en Bronce.


----------



## onzs (12 Dic 2013)

ya es la segunda vez que leo este post jjjjjjj

preciosa moneda Makokillo. 

¿la que sale en la subasta de Soler, que variante sería?.

Un saludo.


----------



## makokillo (12 Dic 2013)

onzs dijo:


> ya es la segunda vez que leo este post jjjjjjj
> 
> preciosa moneda Makokillo.
> 
> ...



Es la misma; X# M3


----------



## makokillo (12 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonito duro makokillo a disfrutarlo
> 
> Yo tengo esta
> 
> ...



No conocia esa conmemorativa. Pero si se supone que es por el centenario ¿ no deberia de haber sido de 1997? ienso:


----------



## asqueado (13 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> No conocia esa conmemorativa. Pero si se supone que es por el centenario ¿ no deberia de haber sido de 1997? ienso:



ienso:, no se, lo desconozco pero asi consta en el coins, en la red y cuando la compre,:8: llevas toda la razon faltaban 10 años para dicho evento


----------



## RVR60 (13 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Os dejo una pequeña muestra de lo que va saliendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me pude resistir y del mismo vendedor viene un saquito de USA para casa, espero que no me lo paren en aduanas. Vaya buena cosa te está saliendo.

Ese rand me encanta, si te fijas su frase, son las siglas de mi avatar jeje  .
Gracias por el enlace al vendedor y las web que me pasastes. Encima acabo de heredar un saco de monedas que un familiar tenía por casa y aunque no hay gran cosa, es muy entretenido ponerse con ellas.



Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la adquisición. Resulta extraño que el vendedor no quitara las monedas de plata ¿no?



En USA hay gente que compra trasteros o lotes de pertenencias ajenas en subastas sin saber lo que contiene. Este tipo de cosas dado el trabajo que tiene catalogarlas para conocer su precio adecuado, prefieren venderlas por lotes o al peso.
En discovery max hay un programa de gente que compra trasteros abandonados, seguro que lo habéis visto.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Dic 2013)

Hola de nuevo
creo que por aquí estuve preguntando sobre monedas de oro, pero como no tengo ni repajolera y me da miedo, había pensado empezra con plata. Ahora bien, tengo muchas dudas.

Lo primero, he visto que también hay plata bullion como en coininvest: silver, bullion, en mi caso yo quiero metales como refugio para una más que posible hiperinflación así que lo del coleccionismo me da bastante igual. Por lo tanto, tengo bastantes preguntas:
- ¿Recomendais comprar metal "a lo bruto" como este caso? ¿O no hay mucha diferencia con la moneda y siempre tendrá mejor salida llegado el momento?
- Aquí aplican un iva del 7%, ¿alguna otra web donde no se aplique o sea inferior? Si no es así, y como ya sé que el oro no tiene IVA, ¿qué me recomendariais para comprar en oro que no sea casi mil euros así de golpe? ::

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2013)

# Hannibal: Tiene Vd. unos hilos específicos sobre lo que pregunta. Son los Hilos Oficiales del Oro y el de la Plata, también tiene otro sobre "Evolución del precio del Oro", y allí encontrará informaciones, opiniones, etc. sobre lo que Vd. solicita. Este es un hilo más "específico" y para aficionados a la Numismatica.

# asqueado y makokillo: ¿Qué? A ver si "arrasamos" con todo... Menudos "crápulas" estáis hechos...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Esssto oiga no me entretenga que estoy en trato con mi amigo makokillo y no puede uno distraerse con la operacion que intentamos llevar a cabo:XX::XX:
> 
> Le deseo a usted, como al resto de los metaleros
> 
> *UNAS FELICES FIESTAS*



Sigan... sigan Vds. dos, que ya les queda poco para dejar "seco" el mercado... Y lo mismo le deseo a Vd. y al resto de los ¿"sufridos"? metaleros: unas muy ¡FELICES FIESTAS!


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Esssto oiga no me entretenga que estoy en trato con mi amigo makokillo y no puede uno distraerse con la operacion que intentamos llevar a cabo:XX::XX:
> 
> Le deseo a usted, como al resto de los metaleros
> 
> *UNAS FELICES FIESTAS*



Feliz navidad

Y a seguir deleitando.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Dic 2013)

Compradas 1000 monedas de cobre one penny queen elizabeth, poco mas de media onza cada una por un total de 175 dolares.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 16:30 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Compradas 1000 monedas de cobre one penny queen elizabeth, poco mas de media onza cada una por un total de 175 dolares.



Son las de la foto de mi avatar


----------



## Hannibal (15 Dic 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Hannibal: Tiene Vd. unos hilos específicos sobre lo que pregunta. Son los Hilos Oficiales del Oro y el de la Plata, también tiene otro sobre "Evolución del precio del Oro", y allí encontrará informaciones, opiniones, etc. sobre lo que Vd. solicita. Este es un hilo más "específico" y para aficionados a la Numismatica.
> 
> # asqueado y makokillo: ¿Qué? A ver si "arrasamos" con todo... Menudos "crápulas" estáis hechos...
> 
> Saludos a los dos.



Gracias, ya posteo allí mi pregunta. No sabía que este hilo estaba dedicado a la numismática


----------



## mk73 (17 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Compradas 1000 monedas de cobre one penny queen elizabeth, poco mas de media onza cada una por un total de 175 dolares.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-dic-2013 at 16:30 ----------
> 
> ...




MIL monedas????? pero para qué? es qué son muy buscadas?? yo tengo algunas de las viejas, que eran como tres veces más grandes y porque estaban en calidad SC.
Pero mil monedas... no le encuentro mucho sentido y más siendo cobre.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Dic 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> MIL monedas????? pero para qué? es qué son muy buscadas?? yo tengo algunas de las viejas, que eran como tres veces más grandes y porque estaban en calidad SC.
> Pero mil monedas... no le encuentro mucho sentido y más siendo cobre.



Buena calidad

A mi criterio precio acorde

Tenia ganas de aumentar mi peso en cobre...

Nunca se sabe, hay que tener hasta rodio


----------



## mk73 (17 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Buena calidad
> 
> A mi criterio precio acorde
> 
> ...




jajaja ok, vale. Sí, si lo miras así pues has hecho bien. Has cargado bien de cobre.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Dic 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> jajaja ok, vale. Sí, si lo miras así pues has hecho bien. Has cargado bien de cobre.



Y son preciosas, por cierto.

Al cofre del cobre que estaba un tanto destartalado.


----------



## RVR60 (18 Dic 2013)

Otro liado catalogando monedas. 

Cosas curiosísimas y algunas que me va a costas catalogar seguro.


----------



## makokillo (18 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Otro liado catalogando monedas.
> 
> Cosas curiosísimas y algunas que me va a costas catalogar seguro.




Otia, que buena pinta tiene ese saquillo )
Ya tienes trabajo hasta despues de reyes ...... de 2024 :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Mira, esta pagina te va a ayudar muchisimo:
World Coin Price Guide

!! Que lo disfrutes ¡¡

Por cierto, en cuanto te ha salido?


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Otia, que buena pinta tiene ese saquillo )
> Ya tienes trabajo hasta despues de reyes ...... de 2024 :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Mira, esta pagina te va a ayudar muchisimo:
> ...



Que pasada...pedire uno asi para los reyes magos


----------



## RVR60 (18 Dic 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Otia, que buena pinta tiene ese saquillo )
> Ya tienes trabajo hasta despues de reyes ...... de 2024 :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Mira, esta pagina te va a ayudar muchisimo:
> ...



Pues ya llevo un bun cacho hecho, que vicio jeje

Me ha salido muy bien de precio, como 13 euros al cambio mas otros tantos de envío.


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Pues ya llevo un bun cacho hecho, que vicio jeje
> 
> Me ha salido muy bien de precio, como 13 euros al cambio mas otros tantos de envío.



Pedazo de chollo...


----------



## Beto (19 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> *Chad 1000 Francos 1999 AG Prof Persepolis*
> 
> .



Cuando veo esas monedas y pienso en los diseños de las nuestras.... :facepalm: :ouch:

Por cierto, he heredado un par de monedillas...son cubanas de 2 onzas...y una "medalla" (no tiene valor facial) con la efigie de Hitler :: mola cacho!

Este hilo merece un +18....


----------



## RVR60 (19 Dic 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Pedazo de chollo...




Pues he encontrado otro que tiene mejor pinta aún, que garantiza llevar oro y plata y algunas cosas más.
Pide unos 60 euros al cambio con envío y me estoy pensando en meter. Pero entonces ya no levanto la cabeza del flexo de aquí a la jubilación 

Te dejo el enlace ya que el enlace de las mías, lo encontré aquí. Quid pro quo:

ESTATE SALE LOT CURRENCY . GOLD . SILVER . COINS . PROOF SETS . ARTIFACTS . BARS | eBay


----------



## maragold (19 Dic 2013)

Por fin he conseguido una moneda yanki sin pagar demasiado "premium" (+8% sobre spot). Llevo meses detrás de ellas (5$, 10$ o 20$) y siempre las veo con "premium" altos.

Es la "double eagle" de 1927, a ver si llega pronto a mis manos... 8:

Águila Doble - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gol D. Roger (19 Dic 2013)

RVR60 dijo:


> Pues he encontrado otro que tiene mejor pinta aún, que garantiza llevar oro y plata y algunas cosas más.
> Pide unos 60 euros al cambio con envío y me estoy pensando en meter. Pero entonces ya no levanto la cabeza del flexo de aquí a la jubilación
> 
> Te dejo el enlace ya que el enlace de las mías, lo encontré aquí. Quid pro quo:
> ...



Cuidado con ese, que en la descripción indica que lo que son 60 euros es un lote aleatorio de 15 articulos... que a saber cuales te meten...


----------



## RVR60 (19 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Sin acritud,hay que ser un poco ingenuo al creer que en algunos de esos sacos va a llevar monedas de oro:XX::XX::XX: si, si, duros a cuatro pesetas, vengan que ya somos mayorcitos, en su interior habra un moton de chatarra de monedas de cobre-niquel.::::



jeje por supuesto, y ahí está el encanto, no en las supuestas de plata y oro que ''puede'' llevar el lote.
La gracia de estos lotes es que tienes mucha cantidad de golpe para coleccionar (hay cosas muy interesantes), mucha chatarra para vender al peso, y con suerte, alguna sopresilla que te haga al menos, cubir costes.
Quien quiera hacerse rico este no es su método  mejor que acuda al hilo de los bitcoins ::::::::

---------- Post added 19-dic-2013 at 14:43 ----------




Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Cuidado con ese, que en la descripción indica que lo que son 60 euros es un lote aleatorio de 15 articulos... que a saber cuales te meten...



cierto, lo lei por encima y creia que era un lote de monedas al peso, y además 15 items de ''valor'' garantizados


Al que yo le compré el saquito es este tipo:

044marcosen ebay

Ahora tiene lotes en venta y can por 3 euros o asi


----------



## makokillo (20 Dic 2013)

Aunque tengo 10 o 12 colecciones de series de onzas mas o menos modernas, yo soy mas coleccionar numismatica "antigua".

Estas son para mi coleccion victoriana:

*Doble Florin 1887*











*
Media corona 1889*












*Media corona 1891*

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/9/5/4/7/8/webimg/722116228_o.jpg?nc=42






*1 Florin 1887*












*1 Florin 1883*












*1 Florin 1887*












*Doble Florin 1888*


----------



## makokillo (20 Dic 2013)

Un par de ellas más


*Doble Florin 1890*












*Media Corona 1891*












---------- Post added 20-dic-2013 at 15:25 ----------

Y la que es hasta ahora la joya de la corona ( y nunca mejor dicho) de mis Victorianas de plata:

_*GREAT BRITAIN ONE CROWN QUEEN VICTORIA 1893 LVI *_

*KM#: *783
*Pais: *Gran Bretaña
*Año:* 1893
*Año:* Victoria
*Ceca:* Royal Mind London
*Valor:* 1 Corona
*Metal: *Plata de 900 milesimas
*Peso:* 28,20 grs
*Diametro:* 39 mm
*Grabador:* Anverso,Thomas Brock. Reverso: Benedetto Pistrucci
*Tirada:* 497.695
*Anverso:* Busto de la reina Victoria con corona y velo drapeado mirando a izquierdas. Alrededor la leyenda: "VICTORIA·DEI·GRA·BRITT·REGINA·FID·DEF·IND·IMP". Bajo el busto, las iniciales del grabador T.B. (Thomas Brock)
*Reverso:* San Jorge a caballo matando al dragón.Bajo la linea del exego a la derecha, las iniciales del grabador: B.P. (Benedetto Pistrucci), la fecha ( 1893 ) en exergo.
*Canto:* Leyenda en relieve: DECUS ET TUTAMEN ANNO REGNI LVI












Este es el ultimo tipo de coronas victorianas que se emitieron ( Old Head o Veiled Head ). Sustituyó al diseño del Jubileo y circuló desde 1893 a 1900

Hay cuatro diseños diferentes para las coronas emitidas por la reina Victoria.
El primer diseño lleva un retrato juvenil de la reina Victoria con la cabeza descubierta . El diseño del reverso es un gran escudo con las armas reales , coronado y dentro de una corona de laurel . Este diseño " Young Head" se emitió desde 1839 hasta 1847 , aunque el de1839 fue sólo una prueba y es muy raro.
El segundo tipo de corona victoriana fue el diseño gótico, con un gran busto de la reina con una corona y un vestido bordado ricamente . El diseño del reverso es una cruz de escudos coronados , con rosas, cardos y tréboles en los ángulos . Las inscripciones en ambos lados están en letra gótica , y son poco comunes al estar en minúsculas , excepto por supuesto para la letra mayúscula inicial V de Victoria.
El estilo gótico fue acuñado solamente en dos años , 1847 y 1853. La última se emitió sólo como una prueba y es muy raro.
La corona cambió en 1887 por el nuevo diseño de las bodas de oro de Victoria, y este diseño continuó hasta 1892.
El cambio de diseño final para la corona Victoriana fue el diseño de la cabeza " Veiled " o "Old " en 1893 , y esto continuó hasta el último año de su reinado en 1901. Los cantos de las coronas “Old Head” llevan el año de reinado , comenzando con " ANNO LVI regni " en la primera parte de 1893. Hay dos fechas de reinado por año de calendario , ya que esto cambió en el aniversario de la adhesión de la reina al trono.


----------



## makokillo (20 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonitas Victorianas makokillo, yo tengo algunas de ellas como por ejemplo
> 
> Doble Forin 1890
> 1 Corona 1889
> ...



:8: 1 Florin de 1852 en SC ??? juer que monedas te gastas. Esa cuesta uno de estos:






Claro que si fuera de 1854 costaria como 12 veces eso ::


----------



## fff (20 Dic 2013)

Esa moneda es de las *muy *codiciadas asqueado...


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Dic 2013)

Este hilo da gloria bendita verlo, y eso que soy mas lingotero.


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Dic 2013)

100 coronas 1979 por cuanto ?

Saludos


----------



## makokillo (23 Dic 2013)

jejejej, Iba a poner que conociendo a Asqueado, seguro que no mas de 15 euros pero me he pasado y todo 



asqueado dijo:


> *12 euros, copia de la factura*
> 
> 
> 3.12.2013 08:32 Ungarn 100 Forint 1969 unz Ag Ausrufung der Republik 15,00 EUR 7,0% 1 13.12.13 09:06
> ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> :fiufiu:):XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedazo de hilo que nivelazo :Aplauso:

Felices fiestas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (30 Dic 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> *Guenas apañeros, si hubiera alguna alma caritativa que pusiera enlace sobre los ecu, sobre todo los extranjeros de 25. Muchas gracias*



No tengo enlace pero mira en...wiju.es.


----------



## Kalevala (31 Dic 2013)

Que os parece esta moneda?
Hasta cuanto pagarias por ella?





Espanja, 80000 Pesetas 2001, harvinainen vain 2500 kpl. - 701 &euro; - Ulkomaiset kolikot - Rahat ja mitalit - Keräily - Huuto.net - (avoin)

27 g de oro .999.
Segun mis cuentas, a precio actual (onza a 1200$ y euro a 1,37$), solo el oro vale 762€. Si le añadimos un 5%, se pone en 800€.


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Dic 2013)

Kalevala dijo:


> Que os parece esta moneda?
> Hasta cuanto pagarias por ella?
> 
> 
> ...



En principio chollo...demasiado chollo.


----------



## makokillo (31 Dic 2013)

Kalevala dijo:


> Que os parece esta moneda?
> Hasta cuanto pagarias por ella?
> 
> 
> ...




Me temo que los chollos no existen y jamas nadie a vendido duros a 4 pesetas.

Si te fijas, debajo del precio (que ahora son 702 € y tendrias que pujar por encima de eso) pone: " Hintavarausta ei ylitetty " que traducido al cristiano quiere decir: " Precio de reserva no superado" oseá que si la subasta no pasa del precio minimo que han puesto ( seguramente mas de 850 € ) la moneda no se vende.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Ene 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Me temo que los chollos no existen y jamas nadie a vendido duros a 4 pesetas.
> 
> Si te fijas, debajo del precio (que ahora son 702 € y tendrias que pujar por encima de eso) pone: " Hintavarausta ei ylitetty " que traducido al cristiano quiere decir: " Precio de reserva no superado" oseá que si la subasta no pasa del precio minimo que han puesto ( seguramente mas de 850 € ) la moneda no se vende.



Un poco raro...


----------



## makokillo (1 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Un poco raro...



No es nada raro, en cualquier subasta puedes poner un precio de reserva. Si las pujas no alcanzan el precio de reserva que has puesto, nadie se lleva el articulo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Ene 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> No es nada raro, en cualquier subasta puedes poner un precio de reserva. Si las pujas no alcanzan el precio de reserva que has puesto, nadie se lleva el articulo.



Si es via subasta es valido

Tambien tengo dudas pagar ese dinero sin palpar el material...excepto persona de mucha confianza.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Ene 2014)

En este caso Lingote de Rodio similar a este...

https://online.kitco.com/products/31032/selltokitco/1_oz_Rhodium_Baird_Co_Bar.html


----------



## Beto (2 Ene 2014)

Alguien sabe si las Britannia de 2014 son las del caballo, o saldrá el diseño de siempre?


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Ene 2014)

Beto dijo:


> Alguien sabe si las Britannia de 2014 son las del caballo, o saldrá el diseño de siempre?



¿ Clasicas ?

2014 Britannia Gold Bullion Coins

---------- Post added 02-ene-2014 at 13:38 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> ¿ Clasicas ?
> 
> 2014 Britannia Gold Bullion Coins



Silver Britannia 2014 - CGT FREE | BullionByPost - From £18.40


----------



## makokillo (2 Ene 2014)

Beto dijo:


> Alguien sabe si las Britannia de 2014 son las del caballo, o saldrá el diseño de siempre?



Las britannia 2014 hay 2 versiones distintas, la clasica y la sentada.












La del caballo es una nueva serie del año lunar. Los britanicos tambien se han apuntado a la moda pero para mi, la verdad es que ya cansa tanta serie lunar aun que he de decir que esta es mucho mas bonita que la de Australia.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Ene 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Las britannia 2014 hay 2 versiones distintas, la clasica y la sentada.



Y porque narices han hecho dos versiones? No alternaban la clásica un año si un año no?


----------



## makokillo (2 Ene 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Y porque narices han hecho dos versiones? No alternaban la clásica un año si un año no?



:o creo que me he colado :fiufiu:

Llevas razón, la sentada es de 2013 :: sorry


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Ene 2014)

Esa media corona de 1941...hummmmm


----------



## Beto (3 Ene 2014)

gracias! este año quiero hacer coleccion de todas las 2014 que pueda


----------



## makokillo (3 Ene 2014)

Nueva remesa de Victorianas y una Prusiana llegadas ayer

5 MARCOS ESTADOS ALEMANES . PRUSIA 1913 - XF - 30€ ENVIO INCLUIDO







UN FLORIN GRAN BRETAÑA 1887 - XF/AU - 25€ ENVIO INCLUIDO







DOBLE FLORIN GRAN BRETAÑA 1887 - XF - 35€ ENVIO INCLUIDO







MEDIA CORONA GRAN BRETAÑA 1891 - XF - 22€ ENVIO INCLUIDO








MEDIA CORONA GRAN BRETAÑA 1899 - XF - 20€ ENVIO INCLUIDO


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Buena compra makokillo:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Sublime...:Aplauso:


----------



## Beto (5 Ene 2014)

madre mia...


----------



## Perillán10 (5 Ene 2014)

ForgeryNetwork - The largest Fakes database HomePage
World Coin Raw Counterfeits: un álbum de Flickr
CopyCoins
 FAKE COBS: ALERTS AND DATABASE by Daniel Frank Sedwick, LLC.
http://es.aliexpress.com/store/412632/1.html
Fälschungen

etc,etc


----------



## makokillo (5 Ene 2014)

Esta acaba de caer por 12 euritos 

*GREAT BRITAIN ONE SHILLING QUEEN VICTORIA 1897*

KM#: 780
Pais: Gran Bretaña
Año: 1899
Año: Victoria
Ceca: Royal Mind London
Valor: 1 Shilling
Metal: Plata de 925 milesimas
Peso: 5,65 grs
Diametro: 24 mm
Diseñador: Thomas Brock
Grabador: George William De Saulles.
Tirada: 6.270.000
Anverso: Busto de la reina Victoria con corona y velo drapeado mirando a izquierdas. Alrededor la leyenda: "VICTORIA·DEI·GRA·BRITT·REGINA·FITT·DEF·IND·IMP". Bajo el busto, las iniciales del grabador T.B. (Thomas Brock)
Reverso: Escudos de armas coronados de Inglaterra, Escocia e Irlanda. Leyenda al rededor,arriba el facial: ONE SHILLING y abajo la fecha: 1897
Canto: Estriado







En el Reino Unido, el chelín fué una moneda utilizada desde el reinado de Enrique VII, hasta el sistema decimal en 1971. Antes de decimalización una libra valía veinte chelines y un chelín doce peniques , por lo tanto 240 peniques por libra.

El chelín fue reemplazada por la pieza de cinco peniques decimales, que inicialmente era de idéntico tamaño y peso y tenía el mismo valor.

La palabra viene del chelín chelín, un término contable que se remonta a la época anglosajona que hacía referencia como el valor de una vaca en Kent o una oveja en otro lugar.

En 1816, el chelín fue estandarizado con un peso de 5,7 gramos y un diámetro de 24 mm. En 1920, junto con otras monedas nacionales, el contenido de plata se redujo de 92,5% (de ley) al 50%, y en 1947 a puro cupro-níquel.

Las monedas de chelín emitidas en la mayor parte del siglo XX era prácticamente idénticas en tamaño y peso a la mpneda alemana de 1 Marco (suficientemente similares como para ser intercambiables en las máquinas que funcionaban con monedas). Esto refleja el tipo de cambio anterior a la Primera Guerra Mundial de 20 puntos a una libra, que a finales de la circulación del chelín, la marca valía seis veces más.

Además habia en circulación dos monedas denominados en múltiples chelines. Eran el florín (dos chelines), que adoptó el valor de diez nuevos peniques (10p) en 1971, y la corona (cinco chelines).

Los últimos chelines emitidos para la circulación fueron datados en 1967, aunque fueron emitidas algunas pruebas como parte de una colección de fecha 1970. En 1968, la nueva moneda de cinco peniques decimales (inicialmente llamada "cinco peniques nuevos"), con el mismo peso y especificaciones, comenzaron a reemplazar al chelín y heredó nombre coloquial del chelín . Chelines y florines se mantuvieron en circulación junto a las monedas de 5p y 10p hasta 1990.


----------



## oro y plata forever (6 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Alerta para coleccionistas de monedas
> 
> Alerta para coleccionistas de monedas | Numismática Visual
> 
> :



Visto :Aplauso:


----------



## _Mirar_ (7 Ene 2014)

Pues yo pongo un enlace para que algunos comiencen a ahorrar e informarse para aumentar sus colecciones de monedas...


*" El Banco de Canadá pone a la venta su inventario de monedas de oro para cuadrar las cuentas públicas "*

Son unas 200.000 monedas...


El Banco de Canadá pone a la venta su inventario de monedas de oro |OroyFinanzas.com

Enlace original (ingles)

Bank of Canada


----------



## Gol D. Roger (7 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Pues yo pongo un enlace para que algunos comiencen a ahorrar e informarse para aumentar sus colecciones de monedas...
> 
> 
> *" El Banco de Canadá pone a la venta su inventario de monedas de oro para cuadrar las cuentas públicas "*
> ...




Dudo que olamos esas monedas... pero desde luego que estaría bien conseguir alguna


----------



## oro y plata forever (7 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Pues yo pongo un enlace para que algunos comiencen a ahorrar e informarse para aumentar sus colecciones de monedas...
> 
> 
> *" El Banco de Canadá pone a la venta su inventario de monedas de oro para cuadrar las cuentas públicas "*
> ...



Me temo que sera para grandes "almas"...


----------



## _Mirar_ (8 Ene 2014)

A mi no me importaria echar solo un vistazo... seguro que alguien como yo aprendería muchísimo por no decir TODOooooooo..... 
Aunque me temo que serian precios prohibitivos y desproporcionados...
Soñar es gratis no?  (de momento).


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (8 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Visto :Aplauso:



¿Alguien sabe si existen monedas de 12 euros falsas?


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Ene 2014)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si existen monedas de 12 euros falsas?



Mira esto...

monedas de euro de plata falsas

---------- Post added 08-ene-2014 at 18:32 ----------




oro y plata forever dijo:


> Mira esto...
> 
> monedas de euro de plata falsas



Hay mucho HDGP...

numismatica medieval.com: CATALOGO FALSIFICACIONES ¡ NO GRACIAS ¡ (Ultima actualización 6/12/13)


----------



## makokillo (8 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Esta mañana me ha entrado esta moneda, que llevaba varios dias esperando y desde que entro en este puto pais ha tardado 17 DIAS para que me la entregaran el puto correos. ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues una de las de Belize tambien lleva en este "bendito" pais desde el dia 2 y nanai de la china aún.


----------



## conde84 (8 Ene 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Mira esto...
> 
> monedas de euro de plata falsas
> 
> ...



Pues el enlace de las monedas de euro falsas acaba diciendo que son verdaderas porque le fallo la bascula al principio y penso que eran falsas.


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Ene 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Pues el enlace de las monedas de euro falsas acaba diciendo que son verdaderas porque le fallo la bascula al principio y penso que eran falsas.



Pues...tomemos nota.

---------- Post added 09-ene-2014 at 09:53 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> Pues el enlace de las monedas de euro falsas acaba diciendo que son verdaderas porque le fallo la bascula al principio y penso que eran falsas.



Mas las que pueden pasar por euros...

Monedas de euro falsas y otras que pueden pasar por euros | Numismática Visual


----------



## oro y plata forever (12 Ene 2014)

500 coronas de 1981, cuanto ?


----------



## _Mirar_ (12 Ene 2014)

Vaya 2...
Entre "oro y plata forever" y "asqueado"...
Vuestras colecciones deben ser como el museo del prado....
Verlas, y se queda uno con la boca abierta y babeando...
Menos mal que la envidia es sana...


----------



## makokillo (12 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Vaya 2...
> Entre "oro y plata forever" y "asqueado"...
> Vuestras colecciones deben ser como el museo del prado....
> Verlas, y se queda uno con la boca abierta y babeando...
> Menos mal que la envidia es sana...



La de oro y plata forever no la conocemos... aun  pero la de asqueado nos la a enseñado enterita ( la coleccion, ehh :XX::XX supongo que la habrás visto. Aunque me da a mi que el muy pillin se ha guardado lo mejorcito :fiufiu:


----------



## makokillo (13 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *Bueno estas me han entrada esta mañana *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gustan mucho los 25 Ecu de Gran Bretaña ¿ por cuanto te han salido? por que NGC los marca en 75$ pero dudo mucho que hallas pagado eso


----------



## makokillo (13 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *1 Inglaterra - 1992 - Monedas Conmemorativas - PROOF - 25 Ecu 1992 / Europa / plata 16,00€*



:8: juer, que precios sacas :Aplauso:


----------



## makokillo (14 Ene 2014)

:Baile::Baile: ¡¡ Por fin !! conseguí mis ansiados monitos de Somalia , Sordito, Cieguito y Mudito :XX::XX: 
Otra coleccion completa :baba: ya os la pondre entera en su seccion cuando tenga algo de tiempo.


----------



## Denaar (15 Ene 2014)

Me alegro de que la tengas por fin al completo, justamente esta a mi tambien me costo mucho conseguir. Es una serie cuanto menos curiosa.

Emhorabuena


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Vaya 2...
> Entre "oro y plata forever" y "asqueado"...
> Vuestras colecciones deben ser como el museo del prado....
> Verlas, y se queda uno con la boca abierta y babeando...
> Menos mal que la envidia es sana...



Esto es la champions, yo juego en tercera división, con esperanza de ascender a segunda B, tengo muchas onzas de plata 999, muchas. Pero de monedas de coleccionismo, duros, ecu, s y demas poco a poco.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (15 Ene 2014)

Buenos días,

Me he perdido con la serie africana de animales acabado antique finish de 1 oz, veo animales every where.

Tenemos el leon, los leoncitos, el elefante de frente, los elefantitos, el rinoceronte... Hasta ahí bien. Ahora he visto una de un hipopótamo del Congo, otra con una banda de elefantes de Ghana, otra de unos lemures o algo aprecido también del Congo, incluso he visto una de dos mujeres en top-less con un plato en los labios. (Siento no poder fotos, está todo capado en el curro).

Forman parte de la serie? No he sido capaz de encontrar en internet una entrada donde describa todas y cada una de las monedas que conforman la colección hasta ahora.

Agradezco me podáis dar alguna info.


----------



## oro y plata forever (15 Ene 2014)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Me he perdido con la serie africana de animales acabado antique finish de 1 oz, veo animales every where.
> 
> ...



Tampoco pero hubo un forero chak4l (de confianza absoluta) el cual le compre varias cositas...y tenia algunas y fotos dejo enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-158.html


----------



## rojiblanco (15 Ene 2014)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Me he perdido con la serie africana de animales acabado antique finish de 1 oz, veo animales every where.
> 
> ...



-Gabon elefante 2012
-Congo rinoceronte 2012
-Congo baby leones 2012
-Gabon baby elefantes 2013
-Gabon Leon 2013
-Ghana elefante 2013
-Congo hipopótamo 2013
-Congo suricata 2013


----------



## makokillo (15 Ene 2014)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Me he perdido con la serie africana de animales acabado antique finish de 1 oz, veo animales every where.
> 
> ...



A ver, tendriamos:

- GABON ELEPHANT 2012
- CONGO RHINOCEROS 2012
- CONGO BABY LIONS 2012
- GABON BABY ELEPHANTS 2013
- GABON LION 2013
- GHANA ELEPHANTS 2013
- CONGO HIPPO 2013
- CONGO MEERKATS (SIRUCATAS) 2013

Por ahora creo que esas son todas las de esta serie.

La de las mujeres en top-less :XX::XX::XX: es de una serie nueva llamada " AFRICAN ART & CULTURE" Y las mujeres en top-less con el plato en el labio son de la tribu Mursi


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (15 Ene 2014)

La verdad es que es una serie anárquica y rara de cojones. Tres países diferentes, un año 3 monedas y al siguiente 5, de las ocho que han sacado han repetido motivo en 3 de ellas (elefantitos) y mira que hay animalejos en ese continente, que si una con el bicho adulto y otra con las crías... No creo que sean buenas pautas para convertirla en una inversión... Aunque lucen que no veas, y alguna que tengo de 3 onzas más


----------



## _Mirar_ (15 Ene 2014)

Otra pregunta "tonta" made in _Mirar_ :o
Todas las monedas es mejor tenerlas encapsuladas? Digo encapsuladas para que mantengan la integridad de la pieza (en lugar de tenerlas en bolsitas)
Entiendo que la plata SI.
Es aconsejable, recomendable o imprescindible? :ouch:
Pero y las de oro, paladio, cobre y por ejemplo, algunas monedas viejas como doblones, reales, escudos, etc...
O simplemente las monedas denuestros abuel@s.
Un saludo


----------



## averapaz (15 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Otra pregunta "tonta" made in _Mirar_ :o
> Todas las monedas es mejor tenerlas encapsuladas? Digo encapsuladas para que mantengan la integridad de la pieza (en lugar de tenerlas en bolsitas)
> Entiendo que la plata SI.
> Es aconsejable, recomendable o imprescindible? :ouch:
> ...



Plata actual 999 es necesario sí o sí. Este mercado no quiere patinas y valora los brillos espejo.

La moneda antigua de plata en mi opinión no es ni mucho menos necesario tenerla encapsulada. Puede estar en bandejas, eso sí que no se roce una con otra ni con otras monedas. Las pátinas bonitas que surgen muchas veces se pagan muy bien. No obstante, yo por aspecto y seguridad, encapsulo, pero no lo considero necesario.

Si son monedas SC o PROOF yo si que encapsularía para evitar a cualquier costa cualquier desperfecto. Estas calidades es muy fácil perderlas.

La plata es importante que no esté en sitios con mucha humedad.
En el cobre lo de la humedad es importantísimo, y yo si tiene brillo original si que encapsularía. Se buscan mucho los BO´s en cobre. Si no tiene brillo original a gusto dle consumidor, pero sin humedad!!!

Con respecto al oro no hay ningún problema, salvo que hablemos nuevamente de monedas SC/PROOF.


Es mi opinión.


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Ene 2014)

Estan los ECU de moda numismatica ?

Los veo expuestos en algunas tiendas fisicas, en sitios privilegiados.


----------



## makokillo (19 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Os adjunto el ultimo catalogo de la Royal Canadian Mint, de las emisiones de monedas que durante este año pondra a la venta,
> 
> https://shared.com/44iefncsx9?s=dd
> 
> ...



Yo lo siento mucho, pero soy un enamorado del diseño de Benedetto Pistrucci 






Y a partir de ahora tambien un enamorado de la de "abajo" aunque no se venda :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Denaar (20 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *Esta la he recibido hoy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues a mi me gusta mas la segunda, ademas tiene una bonita patina, lastima que ya este un poco circulada:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Yen (20 Ene 2014)

Hola a todos 

Perdonad que abra un pequeño parentesis pero hay algo que vi por aqui hace pocos dias y no soy capaz de volver a encontrarlo y no recuerdo el nombre. Era digamos una especie de tabletas, como si fueran de chocolate, en la que venian "onzas" de oro o plata en lugar de chocolate (captain obvious), de 1g. El caso es que no recuerdo el nombre que tenia eso. Me suena algo de combini o algo asi pero eso no es logicamente XD.

Para aprovechar este post, soy nuevo por aqui y en todo esto de las monedas y tal, y probablemente en pocos meses comenzare a ir coleccionando alguna y empezare con esto. Aunque mas que como coleccion lo que busco en inversion, pero con una dosis de lo primero tambien. Podriais recomendarme alguna tienda para la compra de metales preciosos, monedas y todo esto? La unica que conozco es la de el andorrano.

Os he leido temas de paginas alemanas pero no se cuales son ni la diferencia en calidades o precios respecto a el propio andorrano u otras.

Disculpad las molestias que os haya podido causar este novato y muchas gracias. Poco a poco ire participando mas por el foro a la par que vaya adquiriendo conocimientos


----------



## Yen (20 Ene 2014)

novembre dijo:


> Hola Yen,
> 
> Te dejo enlace a la web de Mike Maloney para barra oro Valcambi 50G y bienvenido
> 
> ...



Eeeeese era el nombre. Combibar, no combini (tienda 24h japonesa) :ouch:

Muchas gracias Novembre


----------



## makokillo (20 Ene 2014)

Yo voy siguiendo las enseñanzas y la estela del maestro Asqueado y estas son las ultimas

MALTA 5 LIRAS 1995

KM# 109
Composición: Plata de 925 milesimas
Peso: 28,28 Grs
Diametro: 38 mm
Tirada: 125.000
Precio NGC:90€
Precio pagado: 28€












ESPAÑA 2000 PESETAS 1995

KM# 955
Composición: Plata de 925 milesimas
Peso: 27 Grs
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 26.049
Precio NGC: 80€
Precio pagado: 25€












REPUBLICA CHECA 50 CORONAS 1955

KM# 44
Composición: Plata de 900 milesimas
Peso: 20 Grs
Diametro: 37 mm
Tirada: 120.000
Precio NGC: 20€
Precio pagado: 16€












ESPAÑA 5 ECU 1989

KM# X#M24
Composición: Plata de 925 milesimas
Peso: 33,62 Grs
Diametro: 42 mm
Tirada: 250.000
Precio NGC: 20€
Precio pagado: 11€












HOLANDA 25 ECU 1990

KM# X#34
Composición: Plata de 925 milesimas
Peso: 25 Grs
Diametro: 38 mm
Tirada: 1.600
Precio NGC: 165€
Precio pagado: 20€












GRAN BRETAÑA 25 ECU 1992

KM# X#14
Composición: Plata de 925 milesimas
Peso: 23 Grs
Diametro: 38 mm
Tirada: 500
Precio NGC: 55€
Precio pagado: 16€












GRAN BRETAÑA 25 ECU 1992

KM# P#3
Composición: Plata de 925 milesimas
Peso: 46 Grs
Diametro: 38 mm
Tirada: 500
Precio NGC: 110€
Precio pagado: 30€


----------



## mk73 (20 Ene 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo voy siguiendo las enseñanzas y la estela del maestro Asqueado y estas son las ultimas
> 
> MALTA 5 LIRAS 1995
> 
> ...




Las piezas de Gran Bretaña, pese a tener una tirada cortisima, no valen mucho pues no se consideran monedas... sino medallas. Una pena, pues son bonitas.

Los precios, muy buenos. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Yen (20 Ene 2014)

De donde sacais la info de la tirada de cada moneda y que significa precio NGC?

Muy bonitas monedas/medallas y buenos precios! Enhorabuena!


----------



## makokillo (21 Ene 2014)

Yen dijo:


> De donde sacais la info de la tirada de cada moneda y que significa precio NGC?
> 
> Muy bonitas monedas/medallas y buenos precios! Enhorabuena!



Es el precio estimado segun el estado de conservación que da la empresa de autentificacion, certificacion y valoración NGC. Como digo es un precio orientativo, luego el mercado es el que manda. 

La web donde se puede mirar es esta:

World Coin Price Guide

Tambien vienen los pesos, medidas, fineza, tiradas, etc


----------



## Yen (21 Ene 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Es el precio estimado segun el estado de conservación que da la empresa de autentificacion, certificacion y valoración NGC. Como digo es un precio orientativo, luego el mercado es el que manda.
> 
> La web donde se puede mirar es esta:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Makokillo


----------



## trasgukoke (22 Ene 2014)

Asqueado no sigas. ... que luego me gustan y me las tengo que comprar. ..
jejeje
gracias


----------



## trasgukoke (23 Ene 2014)

Me quedo con la última....
Shiiiiiii

gracias


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Ene 2014)

Ese ECU de 14 del arco del triunfo...buahhhhhh.


----------



## makokillo (24 Ene 2014)

Que no se diga que no diversifico y que no invierto en Bitcoins :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## trasgukoke (25 Ene 2014)

Jajaja...
vaya.. que no digan...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (26 Ene 2014)

mk73 dijo:


> Las piezas de Gran Bretaña, pese a tener una tirada cortisima, no valen mucho pues no se consideran monedas... sino medallas. Una pena, pues son bonitas.
> 
> Los precios, muy buenos. Enhorabuena.



Pues estaría genial que explicara usted donde pilla esos precios porque por más que miro en numis, mercadillos e internetes no veo más que morralla a precio de cojon de mico.

Que mucha crisis y mucha tontería pero cualquiera te pide 40 euros por cualquier cosa que valia 20 el año pasado, mira que tengo ganas de empezar a coleccionar y gracias a dios tengo liquidez para hacerlo, pero me jode pagar el doble de lo que por logica deberían valer las cosas y más ahora con lo de la crisis.

Joder que he llegado a ver noahs de 2013 por 40 euros, por poner un ejemplo.

Por precios como los que usted indica y por los cuales les felicito compraria yo todo lo que pillara, es más, pagaría un 20% más y lo consideraría justo, pero con los precios que veo por ahí se me quitan las ganas.

Un saludo.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Ene 2014)

Todo es buscar y paciencia. ...


----------



## oro y plata forever (26 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Todo es buscar y paciencia. ...



Y saber...


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Ene 2014)

Mucho saber .....
Vaya... jaja.. que me lo digan a mí. .
que no paro de preguntar a los compis.. 
y añadiría leer bien....jeje creo que es importante también. ..
un saludo


----------



## fff (26 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Me podrias decir de donde sacas que los ecus: de Gran Bretaña no se consideran monedas, sino medallas. Porque desde siempre, he entendido que cualquier pieza que tenga un facial es una moneda, pero cuando :no: tiene facial es una medalla.
> 
> .



No es correcto asqueado, hay muchas monedas que no tienen facial, aunque no es lo usual. Por ejemplo, el soberano o el krugerrand. Hay algunos escudos de Fernando VI que tampoco llevan facial
Si es una moneda esta en el WC (world coins). Si no está no es moneda.


----------



## trasgukoke (26 Ene 2014)

Hola. Disculpad.. el world coin ¿es uno que pesa 1.4gigas..? En formato pdf..claro..
gracias


----------



## ramona98 (26 Ene 2014)

conoceis algun sitio en londres donde se puedan comprar monedas de plata a buen precio??


----------



## _Mirar_ (27 Ene 2014)

ramona98 dijo:


> conoceis algun sitio en londres donde se puedan comprar monedas de plata a buen precio??



Haz como yo, empieza a leer por aqui y te enteraras de muchisimas cosas... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-que-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos.html


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Ene 2014)

Gran Bretaña 1 Florin 1906 AG Eduardo VII

Cuanto ?

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (27 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> A 1906 Edward V11 Florin A/UNc!!!!!-- 42 libras



Un pellizco, pero lo merece.


----------



## trasgukoke (27 Ene 2014)

Que guapo. El florin...
gracias por deleitarnos. .
un abrazo


----------



## maru80 (27 Ene 2014)

Yo tengo monedas de diferentes países, todas me las han regalado o de ir al país: estados unidos, méxico, brasil, cuba, portugal, francia, inglaterra, irlanda, bélgica, alemania, rusia, italia, noruega, suiza, suecia.

A mi personalmente me gustan más las monedas de Australia pero son una pelín caras


----------



## horik (30 Ene 2014)

Mi primera compra,Diprotodon Megafauna 1oz 2014 plata 99,9% Proof.
Esta moneda salio bastante cara,70€ en total,así que para las siguientes compras buscare monedas más baratas,pero no se donde comprar.
Toda ayuda será bienvenida


----------



## makokillo (30 Ene 2014)

horik dijo:


> Mi primera compra,Diprotodon Megafauna 1oz 2014 plata 99,9% Proof.
> Esta moneda salio bastante cara,70€ en total,así que para las siguientes compras buscare monedas más baratas,pero no se donde comprar.
> Toda ayuda será bienvenida



Digamos que sí que es un poco cara pero ese es el precio mercado. Luego puedes buscar y buscar y si tienes suerte encontar algo mas barato, digamos 10/12 euros, no mucho mas.

Por ejemplo, esta está punto de finalizar en 52e con envio incluido, no creo que pase de 60, aunque ya veremos 

Australien Diprotodon Serie Megafauna 1 Unze Silber 2014 Proof | eBay


Y aqui tienes una de la misma serie que finaliza en 3 dias, siguela, marcate el maximo que quieres pagar por ella. Si lo sobrepasa, pues a otra cosa y si no, espera hasta el ultimo momento para pujar o mejor utiliiza un sniper, el gixen va de cine.
Australien 1 Dollar 2013 "Megafauna - Procoptodon"* | eBay

Al final 61,16 € incluido envio. Como te dije, 70 euros es el precio de mercado y luego si tienes suerte puedes ahorrarte como un 10/15 %, buscando, buscando


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Ene 2014)

Está guapa.. enhorabuena

Prueba en el hilo de compra venta entre foreros...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/274956-hilo-compra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-175.html


Suerte. .

---------- Post added 30-ene-2014 at 20:08 ----------

Ah... creo que me colé. .. pensé que se referia a cualquier plata.. no a esa serie....
gracias makokillo..
un abrazo


----------



## makokillo (30 Ene 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Está guapa.. enhorabuena
> 
> Prueba en el hilo de compra venta entre foreros...
> 
> ...



Si, esta serie es un pelin "rara" y es dificil que en el hilo de compraventa la tengan. Ya es dificil de encontrar en Ebay.


----------



## trasgukoke (30 Ene 2014)

Es bueno saberlo. . Cada dia me alegro más de haber caído en este foro. ...gracias. .por ser como sois... los conocimientos que estoy adquiriendo con vosotros.. no tienen precio


----------



## _Mirar_ (31 Ene 2014)

horik dijo:


> Mi primera compra,Diprotodon Megafauna 1oz 2014 plata 99,9% Proof.
> Esta moneda salio bastante cara,70€ en total,así que para las siguientes compras buscare monedas más baratas,pero no se donde comprar.
> Toda ayuda será bienvenida




*honik tiene un privado.*

Si no me equivoco, es una serie de 5 monedas.... salen 2 mas este año y la ultima en el 2015

Las mias llegaran la proxima semana. Primera y segunda de la serie. Compradas a uno de aqui del foro...
El diproton algo mas barata que tu y procoptodon algo mas cara...

Un saludo


----------



## _Mirar_ (31 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *
> Ultimo catalogo de la Royal Canadian Mint*
> 
> Último Catálogo de la Royal Canadian Mint | Numismática Visual
> ...



Otras de la Royal Canadian Mint...

Si me das a elegir, me quedo con estas... Al menos un poco de naturaleza.
Es una serie de 10 monedas... Todas para el 2014 :Aplauso::Aplauso:

P.D. Me queda pendiente aprender como subir fotos con la calidad de *asqueado * :´(


----------



## fff (31 Ene 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Para gustos los colores, pero a mi no me gusta las plata coloreada, soy de los antiguos, la plata pura:XX::XX:
> .



A mi me gusta 900, aderezada con historia y si puede ser bien conservada :XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (31 Ene 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Otras de la Royal Canadian Mint...
> 
> Si me das a elegir, me quedo con estas... Al menos un poco de naturaleza.
> Es una serie de 10 monedas... Todas para el 2014 :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> ...



Preciosas, igual de fantastica que la de 2013.


----------



## _Mirar_ (31 Ene 2014)

*Oro y plata forever*, tu si sabes tratar a los principiantes/novatos.  :Aplauso:

Y no como *fff* y *asqueado*..   :XX::XX:

Jajajaja gracias por vuestras opiniones. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## trasgukoke (1 Feb 2014)

Para ti.. tu sabes quieneres...

muchos te extrañaremos.. tus aportes. Han hecho cambiar muchas percepciones. . En julio nació mi hijo.. mi mujer le abrió cuenta en el banco.. yo le compre oro y plata.. así caí en el foro...
y de ser partidario solo del bullion... tus aportes y palabras me despertaron la curiosidad. .y sé que igual que a mí. . A muchos otros. Aunque algunos no lo digan...

un gran abrazo.. y esperamos leerte muy pronto..
si pasas por Benidorm.. avisa.. y lo que te haga falta. .

Juan


----------



## makokillo (2 Feb 2014)

Al final 59 € envio incluido la del "Procoptodon" .honik , has ido a por ella?

Australien 1 Dollar 2013 "Megafauna - Procoptodon"* | eBay


----------



## trasgukoke (3 Feb 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *
> Ultimo catalogo de la Royal Canadian Mint*
> 
> Último Catálogo de la Royal Canadian Mint | Numismática Visual
> ...



Hola. ¿Alguien se la ha comprado ya?
Por saber cuánto le ha costado. ..
un saludo


----------



## trasgukoke (5 Feb 2014)

Hola la anterior. . Ya la tengo localizada. . Gracias..
os traigo calentita..

Palaos/Palau 2011 SPQR Emperador*Trajano $1 

País : República de Palaos













un saludo..


----------



## oro y plata forever (5 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke muy chula

Cuanto la Broma ?.


----------



## trasgukoke (5 Feb 2014)

Creo que barata..22€ subasta desierta. ..
eso si las 3 compañeras salieron entre 35 y 39...
Esperaré a alguna oportunidad. ..
gracias por tus palabras. .
Un Saludo


----------



## fff (6 Feb 2014)

Comprad la maple de este año. Creo que tiene mucho potencial y está muy superior a la filarmónica... a la espera de ver la libertad y el eagle...


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Feb 2014)

Hola. A las maple... ¿les siguen saliendo las manchas de leche?
y perdona mi ignorancia. .
potencial.. ¿revalorizacion? ....
Me he perdido..
gracias un saludo


----------



## fff (7 Feb 2014)

Pues no... pero ahora les salen a las britannias :
Potencial... ya que es 'diferente' y parece que tenemos una moneda interesante, innovadora : 
Revalorizacion... quien sabe


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Pues no... pero ahora les salen a las britannias :
> Potencial... ya que es 'diferente' y parece que tenemos una moneda interesante, innovadora :
> Revalorizacion... quien sabe



Te refieres a esta? A partir de ahora serán así cada año?


----------



## fff (7 Feb 2014)

Me refiero


----------



## sierramadre (7 Feb 2014)

Muy chula, el viernes pasado se la compre al andorrano en la feria de Valencia.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Me refiero



Estas muy criptico ultimamente...
(o yo muy espeso)


----------



## fff (7 Feb 2014)

Vaale 
Es un maple diferente, puesto que la moneda va a ser muy dificil falsificar. 
Además es preciosa, para mi han acertado de pleno. Yo la tengo y me ha encantado. Antes que pedir filarmonicas, pedid maples. Si pueden ser ambas mejor 
Que haya diferencias entre lasm onedas sin premium, puede llegar a darles un pelin mas de valor. Por ejemplo si quieres coleccionar por tipos, pues este seria un tipo diferente dentro de las maples. Las Eagles o las Noe tienen diferencias mucho mas sutiles. Las filarmonicas ninguna. Libertades hay 3 tipos, y Maples hasta ahora habia ... creo que 3.. este seria un cuarto.


----------



## conde84 (8 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Vaale
> Es un maple diferente, puesto que la moneda va a ser muy dificil falsificar.
> Además es preciosa, para mi han acertado de pleno. Yo la tengo y me ha encantado. Antes que pedir filarmonicas, pedid maples. Si pueden ser ambas mejor
> Que haya diferencias entre lasm onedas sin premium, puede llegar a darles un pelin mas de valor. Por ejemplo si quieres coleccionar por tipos, pues este seria un tipo diferente dentro de las maples. Las Eagles o las Noe tienen diferencias mucho mas sutiles. Las filarmonicas ninguna. Libertades hay 3 tipos, y Maples hasta ahora habia ... creo que 3.. este seria un cuarto.



¿cual son las diferencias sutiles de las eagles y las arca noe?


----------



## fff (8 Feb 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿cual son las diferencias sutiles de las eagles y las arca noe?



Ay! Que poco nos fijamos...
Las arca de Noe tienen diferencias en el escudo, de un año para otro. Pequeñas, pero no son iguales
Las eagles, bueno, a partir del 2008 usan un tipo diferente de letra y con los años se pueden ver diferencias en la libertad... hay que usar lupa, pero son claras


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hola. A las maple... ¿les siguen saliendo las manchas de leche?
> y perdona mi ignorancia. .
> potencial.. ¿revalorizacion? ....
> Me he perdido..
> gracias un saludo



Calma, tranquilidad no pasa nada, las que estan como el primer dia son mis phil, tengo en plata variadas de cada año y estan perfectas.


----------



## trasgukoke (8 Feb 2014)

No fallan...es bueno saberlo.. gracias
jeje


----------



## oro y plata forever (8 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> No fallan...es bueno saberlo.. gracias
> jeje



En mi caso y en sus tubos originales de 10


----------



## Tichy (10 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Vaale
> Es un maple diferente, puesto que la moneda va a ser muy dificil falsificar.
> Además es preciosa, para mi han acertado de pleno. Yo la tengo y me ha encantado. Antes que pedir filarmonicas, pedid maples. Si pueden ser ambas mejor
> Que haya diferencias entre lasm onedas sin premium, puede llegar a darles un pelin mas de valor. Por ejemplo si quieres coleccionar por tipos, pues este seria un tipo diferente dentro de las maples. Las Eagles o las Noe tienen diferencias mucho mas sutiles. Las filarmonicas ninguna. Libertades hay 3 tipos, y Maples hasta ahora habia ... creo que 3.. este seria un cuarto.



Acabo de recibir un tubo de maples que tenía encargado, junto con algunas sueltas, y ni rastro de manchas de leche (toquemos madera). Dicen que han solucionado el problema. Esperemos que sea así, porque en efecto el diseño me parece todo un acierto.


----------



## makokillo (10 Feb 2014)

Por cierto, mañana buena subasta de Ibercoin. No creo que me lleve nada por que he pujado por minimos en casi todo. Suerte si pujais alguno.


----------



## olestalkyn (10 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Por cierto, mañana buena subasta de Ibercoin. No creo que me lleve nada por que he pujado por minimos en casi todo. Suerte si pujais alguno.



A ver como se da


----------



## ramona98 (11 Feb 2014)

que opinais de las monedas de plata que emite polonia con faciales de 10 zl y 20 zl, sus precios rondan los 20-30 euros, vale la pena molestarse en ellas?


----------



## ramona98 (11 Feb 2014)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Hola Ramona, si vas por facial, 20 Zl son menos de 5 euros. A simple vista no me parece interesante. Que algún numismático nos ilumine.



Bueno los precios que he comentado, 20-30euros, son su precio en el propio banco nacional, luego por internet son unos euritos mas caro.


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Feb 2014)

Uf.... lo sigo viendo caro para lo que son...
aunque si a uno le gustan... adelante..


----------



## Gekko_ (11 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Por cierto, mañana buena subasta de Ibercoin. No creo que me lleve nada por que he pujado por minimos en casi todo. Suerte si pujais alguno.



Los precios a mi personalmente me parecen altos.

De lo que he visto, lo único que tiene un precio de salida "de chollo" es el rollo de 40 monedas de 50 pesetas del año 1984, que sale a 400 euros.


----------



## Tiogelito (11 Feb 2014)

Os iba a preguntar sobre ibercoin: si habíais comprado alguna vez y la opinión sobre precios, sistema... no sé: no lo había visto nunca y puede ser una forma de conseguir ese columnario que ando buscando (por decir algo)


----------



## makokillo (11 Feb 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Os iba a preguntar sobre ibercoin: si habíais comprado alguna vez y la opinión sobre precios, sistema... no sé: no lo había visto nunca y puede ser una forma de conseguir ese columnario que ando buscando (por decir algo)



El sistema es el mismo de practicamente todas las subastas y la mordida lo mismo, un 18% ,osea una pasada pero es así en todas excepto en las subastas rapidas de Cayon que es el 12%. Los precios yo creo que da lo mismo que de salida sean altos o bajos si hay gente dispuesta a pujar por la moneda se subirá muchisimo por muy bajo que sea el precio de salida.


----------



## Tiogelito (11 Feb 2014)

Disculpas por el off-topic, pero, supongamos quiero comprarme una perra gorda: ¿que alternativas mejores hay sin moverse de casa?


----------



## makokillo (11 Feb 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Disculpas por el off-topic, pero, supongamos quiero comprarme una perra gorda: ¿que alternativas mejores hay sin moverse de casa?



Pues bastantes por que yo toda mi coleccion la he comprado desde casa. Tienes 4 o 5 buenas numismaticas que venden online, tienes las subastas españolas de Cayon, de Aureo, de Lavin, de Vico, de Soler, de Ibercoin y luego subastas extranjeras que las puedes ver en sixbid.com ademas del ya consabido Ebay y delcampe, todocoleccion y ma-shop. Posibilidades hay muchisimas.


----------



## fff (12 Feb 2014)

Tened muchiiiisimo cuidado con ebay, delcampe y todocoleccion. Hay muchas falsas! Los precios de las monedas son los que son, y si bien se pueden encontrar chollos, no es lo habitual... ademas de la conservacion que influye mucho en el precio de la moneda si esta es historica


----------



## makokillo (12 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> Tened muchiiiisimo cuidado con ebay, delcampe y todocoleccion. Hay muchas falsas! Los precios de las monedas son los que son, y si bien se pueden encontrar chollos, no es lo habitual... ademas de la conservacion que influye mucho en el precio de la moneda si esta es historica



Yo siempre recomiendo lo mismo para ebay; siempre a vendedores con miles de articulos vendidos y con un 100% de votos positivos y aun asi hay que tener cuidado, ni loco compro en Ebay un columnario, un rublo de mas de 100 años, un dolar de dragon, etc, etc. Todas esas monedas que estan superfalsificadas, lo mejor en subastas de casas numismaticas.

Por cierto, en la de ayer de Ibercoin al final cayeron 2 duritos 

RUSIA ,NICHOLAS II - UN RUBLO 1897







ITALIA, CARLO ALBERTO - 5 LIRAS 1835


----------



## Tiogelito (12 Feb 2014)

Son preciosas!

¿Puedes (si quieres) dar una orientación de cuánto (o porcentaje) sobre el precio de partida tuviste que pujar? O por privado


----------



## makokillo (12 Feb 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Son preciosas!
> 
> ¿Puedes (si quieres) dar una orientación de cuánto (o porcentaje) sobre el precio de partida tuviste que pujar? O por privado



Pues casi el doble del precio de salida, por eso me las he llevado. El resto de mis pujas fueron muy cerca del precio de salida y en las de oro mi puja + comisión fué a precio del spot y evidentemente no me he llevado nada


----------



## Perillán10 (12 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> RUSIA ,NICHOLAS II - UN RUBLO 1897
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy bonitas, sobre todo el rublo :8:

Cuando me fabriquen el mío ya lo pondré por aquí


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Muy bonitas, sobre todo el rublo :8:
> 
> Cuando me fabriquen el mío ya lo pondré por aquí



Disculpa... ¿Fabriquen?...
Una forma de hablar.. supongo...
jeje
me quedé con la duda. .

gracias un saludo..


----------



## _Mirar_ (14 Feb 2014)

Yo pongo mis ultimas joyitas.. 



P.D. sigo sin aprender a subir imágenes... *:´´´(*
Pero con los errores se aprende... :ouch:
Subidas desde mi escáner... 8:


----------



## oro y plata forever (14 Feb 2014)

_Mirar_ dijo:


> Yo pongo mis ultimas joyitas..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonitas :Aplauso:


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Feb 2014)

Mirar. Te mandé un mp..


----------



## _Mirar_ (15 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Mirar. Te mandé un mp..



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:













:Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

El "error" :ouch: es que no lo subía a ningún servidor... :S
aprendida la lección.
*Trasgukoke* te has convertido en mi "heroe"


----------



## trasgukoke (15 Feb 2014)

Perfecto mirar...
Jeje.. ya pilotas...
enhorabuena. .
un saludo


----------



## Perillán10 (16 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Disculpa... ¿Fabriquen?...
> Una forma de hablar.. supongo...
> jeje
> me quedé con la duda. .
> ...



Una forma de hablar si.

Aquí tienes el mio recien fabricado Yo creo que ha quedado bien.


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Feb 2014)

Que guapete...
me gusta...
otro en cola de espera....jeje..

gracias. . Un saludo

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 16:24 ----------




_Mirar_ dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que va.. para eso estamos los compañeros. .. seguro que algún día necesito algo que tu sabes..la vida es así. ..jeje
me alegra... y están guapas por cierto. ..jaje..
un saludo...


----------



## Tiogelito (18 Feb 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Una forma de hablar si.
> 
> Aquí tienes el mio recien fabricado Yo creo que ha quedado bien.




No me deja ver las fotos (no sé si os pasa lo mismo al resto):

"tú no tienes permisos para acceder a esta página. Esto puede deberse a una de varias razones:

1. Tu cuenta de usuario puede no tener los suficientes privilegios para acceder a esta página. ¿Estás intentando editar un mensaje de otro usuario, acceder a funciones administrativas o a algún otro sistema con privilegios?
2. Si lo que estás tratando de haceer, es crear un nuevo mensaje, El administrador pudo haber deshabilitado tu cuenta, o puede estar esperando su activación.
"


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Feb 2014)

Gracias perillan10...
Dl comentario anterior la 1parte es para ti...
un saludo..

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 16:27 ----------

Hola tiogelito.. yo si las veo..son tres. ..

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 16:29 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/***********/bolsa-e-inversiones/62037d1392570266-he-comprado-moneda-rublo1897r.jpg[/IMG]













---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 16:34 ----------

Cambia los asteriscos. Por..lo siguiente. ..

***********

---------- Post added 18-feb-2014 at 16:35 ----------

a ttachments

salen solos los asteriscos...
junta la a... y cambialo por los asteriscos


----------



## Perillán10 (18 Feb 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> No me deja ver las fotos (no sé si os pasa lo mismo al resto):
> 
> "tú no tienes permisos para acceder a esta página. Esto puede deberse a una de varias razones:
> 
> ...




Vaya lo siento. Soy un poco vago en eso de subir imagenes. Espero que ahora salgan:




















tampoco es gran cosa. Es un rublo en una calidad media, y lo de fabricarles... no va en broma.

ForgeryNetwork - The largest Fakes database HomePage


----------



## makokillo (18 Feb 2014)

Pues hoy llegaron las de Ibercoin :Baile::Baile:

Os las pongo con fotos propias 













Y por otro lado, la de los suricatas de la serie africana en antique finish


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Feb 2014)

Hay que graciosala de los suricata..
¿Cuánto? Si no es indiscreción. ..
gracias un saludo. .


----------



## makokillo (18 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Hay que graciosala de los suricata..
> ¿Cuánto? Si no es indiscreción. ..
> gracias un saludo. .



En la linea del resto de la serie, 70 incluido envio.


----------



## trasgukoke (19 Feb 2014)

Interesante. .. en cola...
je je
gracias


----------



## Denaar (19 Feb 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Interesante. .. en cola...
> je je
> gracias



La tuya va a parecer la cola del paro a este paso va a ser infinita.

Pregunta para el experimentado de Makokillo. Existe algun modo manual o mecanico de eliminar arañazos leves en monedas de plata?

En mi coleccion de duros del centenario tengo la mayor parte cercanos a EBC y alguno en SC-, pero tengo un par con unos leves micro arañazos que me los dan como MBC+ pero que por relieves y estado llegan a EBC +.Me parecio una vez leer que con una especie de herramienta de madera en forma redondeada sin hacer daño a la moneda y frotando se podian eliminar. Tienes oido algo de eso?


----------



## makokillo (19 Feb 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> La tuya va a parecer la cola del paro a este paso va a ser infinita.
> 
> Pregunta para el experimentado de Makokillo. Existe algun modo manual o mecanico de eliminar arañazos leves en monedas de plata?
> 
> En mi coleccion de duros del centenario tengo la mayor parte cercanos a EBC y alguno en SC-, pero tengo un par con unos leves micro arañazos que me los dan como MBC+ pero que por relieves y estado llegan a EBC +.Me parecio una vez leer que con una especie de herramienta de madera en forma redondeada sin hacer daño a la moneda y frotando se podian eliminar. Tienes oido algo de eso?



yo no tocaria las monedas para nada, posiblemente no harias mas que empeorarlas. Las pequeñas rayaduras en joyas de plata las suelen quitar con pasta y rueda de pulir pero en una moneda, como digo, puede que no hagas mas que empeorar las cosas.


----------



## fff (19 Feb 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> En mi coleccion de duros del centenario tengo la mayor parte cercanos a EBC y alguno en SC-, pero tengo un par con unos leves micro arañazos que me los dan como MBC+ pero que por relieves y estado llegan a EBC +.Me parecio una vez leer que con una especie de herramienta de madera en forma redondeada sin hacer daño a la moneda y frotando se podian eliminar. Tienes oido algo de eso?



A veces somos muy generosos valorando nuestras monedas. Y la diferencia de precio de un EBC- a un EBC es mucha. Y de EBC a EBC+, muchísima. Y si es algún duro no común, más todavia.
Es muy común pensar que los tienes en EBC y son en realidad MBC+.
Si quieres postear alguno te puedo dar mi opinión, que evidentemente es subjetiva.

No limpies la moneda.


----------



## Denaar (19 Feb 2014)

fff dijo:


> A veces somos muy generosos valorando nuestras monedas. Y la diferencia de precio de un EBC- a un EBC es mucha. Y de EBC a EBC+, muchísima. Y si es algún duro no común, más todavia.
> Es muy común pensar que los tienes en EBC y son en realidad MBC+.
> Si quieres postear alguno te puedo dar mi opinión, que evidentemente es subjetiva.
> 
> No limpies la moneda.



No soy de limpiarlas solo era por indagar acerca de la restauracion de monedas tipo museo, evidentemente ellos son pofesionales y tienen tecnicas y herramientas que yo no dispongo, pero claro esta que antes de tocar una moneda de calidades superiores pruebo en monedas de baja calidad.

Esta noche intentare fotografiar alguno de mis duros paraa postearlo, toda opinion, para bien o para mal es bienvenida. Tambien opino lo mismo que tu en cuanto a la catalogacion de estados, es muy muy muy subjetiva. Decir que yo no me atrevo nunca a dar mi veredicto a ninguna moneda, ni siquiera a las mias y digo lo que dicen (EBC? pues EBC, MBC+ pues eso será), lo importante es que la moneda te guste a ti personalmente. 

Al final he aprendido que una moneda dice tantas cosas, que monedas catalogadas como MBC o BC no las cambiaria por ninguna SC. Ya que soy muy sentimentalista y casi recuerdo donde , en que circunstancias y porque compre tal moneda y que me atrajo de ella (hablo de monedas de valor numismatico y no las coleccionables como las llamo yo tipo kookas, pandas,etc).

Lo dicho posteo alguna para que me des opinion


----------



## makokillo (19 Feb 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> No soy de limpiarlas solo era por indagar acerca de la restauracion de monedas tipo museo, evidentemente ellos son pofesionales y tienen tecnicas y herramientas que yo no dispongo, pero claro esta que antes de tocar una moneda de calidades superiores pruebo en monedas de baja calidad.
> 
> Esta noche intentare fotografiar alguno de mis duros paraa postearlo, toda opinion, para bien o para mal es bienvenida. Tambien opino lo mismo que tu en cuanto a la catalogacion de estados, es muy muy muy subjetiva. Decir que yo no me atrevo nunca a dar mi veredicto a ninguna moneda, ni siquiera a las mias y digo lo que dicen (EBC? pues EBC, MBC+ pues eso será), lo importante es que la moneda te guste a ti personalmente.
> 
> ...



De todas maneras yo creo que una moneda "Sin Circular" no se le deberia bajar el grado por que tenga alguna rayita, simplemente se le deberia añadir una coletilla y graduarla por ejemplo como "SC con pequeños arañazos en el campo del anverso" y no rebajarla a EBC o EBC+ por esos pequeños arañazos. Probablemente para estos casos creo que el sistema de graduación americano es mas preciso que el nuestro.


----------



## trasgukoke (20 Feb 2014)

Vaya,, jeje la que mola.. a la lista...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> No soy de limpiarlas solo era por indagar acerca de la restauracion de monedas tipo museo, evidentemente ellos son pofesionales y tienen tecnicas y herramientas que yo no dispongo, pero claro esta que antes de tocar una moneda de calidades superiores pruebo en monedas de baja calidad.
> 
> Esta noche intentare fotografiar alguno de mis duros paraa postearlo, toda opinion, para bien o para mal es bienvenida. Tambien opino lo mismo que tu en cuanto a la catalogacion de estados, es muy muy muy subjetiva. Decir que yo no me atrevo nunca a dar mi veredicto a ninguna moneda, ni siquiera a las mias y digo lo que dicen (EBC? pues EBC, MBC+ pues eso será), lo importante es que la moneda te guste a ti personalmente.
> 
> ...



Hola, Denaar: Tienes toda la razón en lo que dices al final de tu comentario. Las monedas, sobre todo las que tienen valor "numismatico", nos "transmiten" unas determinadas "sensaciones". Yo, por ejemplo, cuando me dedico a mis preferidas: las griegas y romanas, Imperio Español... pues suelo coger una y la tengo ese día a "mano", de manera que me paso no sé cuánto tiempo contemplándola y suelo "viajar" en el tiempo y preguntarme muchas cosas acerca de las vicisitudes que haya podido "vivir" esa moneda...

Claro, que esas "sensaciones" requieren cierta "sensibilidad". Otro ejemplo: tengo muchos duros, muchos de ellos simplemente por la Plata que contienen, pero siempre que los tengo en la mano tengo la sensación de que tengo en la mano dinero de "verdad" y que fue "real" y muy valioso en su tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Denaar (20 Feb 2014)

Gracias Fernando por tu comentario.

Las monedas que han pasado por manos y han servido para pagar bienes o servicios de antaño deberian ser consideradas patrimonio de la humanidad. Pueden estar ruinosas o impecables pero es un pedazo de la historia de la humanidad, al igual que un cuadro o una estatua. 

Yo soy un rescatador de duros del centenario, de las fundiciones. Cuando miro uno de esos duros que estan para darlo de baja y te preguntas "cuantas historias hay detras de ese duro, que pago, quien lo tuvo y que le ocurrio para que estuviese en ese mal estado", esa es una de las partes que mas me gusta del coleccionismo numismático.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Feb 2014)

```

```



Perillán10 dijo:


> Vaya lo siento. Soy un poco vago en eso de subir imagenes. Espero que ahorca salgan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rublos me fascinan.


----------



## Perillán10 (22 Feb 2014)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Los rublos me fascinan.



Como dices que te facinan, subo este otro (no se si lo tendrás) 



















De estos rublos, lo que me resulta curioso es la leyenda del canto.
En el de Nicolas II ЧИСТОГО СЕРЕБРА 4 ЗОЛОТНИКА 21 ДОЛЯ (nome )-PURA PLATA 4 CARRETE 21 PARTE teniendo en cuenta el sistema de pesos de la Rusia imperial de antes de la revolución. Esta moneda contiene 4 zolotnik y 21 dolya de plata pura. Un zolotnik equivalía a 4,27 gramos, y la moneda tenía 18 gramos de plata pura.

El rublo del 1924 ya de la URSS, llamado rublo de los trabajadores, se hizo en el año de la muerte de Lenin.
La leyenda ЧИСТОГО СЕРЕБРА 18 ГРАММ (4З.21 Д.) П.Л , 4 z. 21 d. indicando también los 18 gramos de plata pura.

Este rublo equivalía a varios de los rublos antiguos por efecto de la inflacción que creó el gobierno, y de los dos tipos que existen KM-Y90.1 y KM-Y90.2, éste último es bastante raro y la leyenda es igual que la de los antiguos, sin indicar la equivalencia en gramos.

variantes: 1 Ñ€ÑƒÐ±Ð»ÑŒ 1924 Ð³Ð¾Ð´Ð° - Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸, Ð²ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÐµÑ‡Ð°ÐµÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑŒ, Ñ†ÐµÐ½Ð° | SovMint.Ru: ÐœÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑ‚Ñ‹ Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð* Ð¸ Ð‘Ð°Ð½ÐºÐ° Ð*Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸

Su hermano menor: 50 kopeks de 1924 con leyenda 2 z 10,5 d


----------



## makokillo (22 Feb 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Como dices que te facinan, subo este otro (no se si lo tendrás)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo tengo uno igualito


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Feb 2014)

Una maravilla esos rublos


----------



## makokillo (24 Feb 2014)

Recien llagadas de los USA 

1 PESO REPUBLICA DOMINICANA 1974 - 15€







5 DOLARES ETHIOPIA 1972 - 20€







1 DINAR TUNEZ 1969 - 25€







1 DINAR TUNEZ 1969 - 22€







100 FRANCOS REPUBLICA DEL CONGO 2013 - HIPPO - 70 €







5 MARCOS ESTADOS ALEMANES, PRUSSIA 1901 - 70€








5 MARCOS ESTADOS ALEMANES, WUTTENBERG 1907 - 30€


----------



## _Mirar_ (25 Feb 2014)

*makokillo* Las turcas, Joe que cara de mala leche... :XX::XX:




Mis tres nuevas joyas... :baba: 

Armenias Noah´s Ark 2011-2012-2103 












Comparado con lo que aparece por aquí : no son nada :´( pero bueno con una envidia sana me conformo...


----------



## bronx5 (25 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Recien llagadas de los USA



Me gustan todas pero la que más 5 MARCOS ESTADOS ALEMANES, PRUSSIA 1901 - 70€

Impresionantes las colecciones que tenéis, que envidia!!!


----------



## makokillo (25 Feb 2014)

bronx5 dijo:


> Me gustan todas pero la que más 5 MARCOS ESTADOS ALEMANES, PRUSSIA 1901 - 70€
> 
> Impresionantes las colecciones que tenéis, que envidia!!!



Esta moneda conmemora el bicentenario del Reino de Prussia. Es, digamos una edicion especial conmemorativa pero curiosamente al haber sido muy coleccionada es mucho mas facil de encontrar que la emision regular.


----------



## oro y plata forever (25 Feb 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Esta moneda conmemora el bicentenario del Reino de Prussia. Es, digamos una edicion especial conmemorativa pero curiosamente al haber sido muy coleccionada es mucho mas facil de encontrar que la emision regular.



Y a mejor precio, muy bueno.


----------



## manuelv5 (4 Mar 2014)

*diferencias tubos maple 2014*

Hola.

He comprado dos tubos de maples de 1oz de 2014 en distintas tiendas... y mi sorpresa es cuando las he comparado, me he dado cuenta de que en una de ellas parecía que faltaba una... pero no!! en las dos hay 25 unidades y pesan lo mismo... pero puestas juntas se aprecia 1 moneda de diferencia.

¿es normal tanta diferencia de altura?ienso:ienso:


----------



## Gol D. Roger (5 Mar 2014)

Has probado a pesarlas?


----------



## manuelv5 (5 Mar 2014)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Has probado a pesarlas?



Si, las he pesado y pesan igual. Fijandome bien parece que la "moldura" del canto están un poco mas en relieve. Será ese el motivo, claro que me estrañaba para una moneda tan nueva hecha por los canadienses y su tan famosa tecnologia.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (5 Mar 2014)

manuelv5 dijo:


> Si, las he pesado y pesan igual. Fijandome bien parece que la "moldura" del canto están un poco mas en relieve. Será ese el motivo, claro que me estrañaba para una moneda tan nueva hecha por los canadienses y su tan famosa tecnologia.



Te refieres a que el fondo es más profundo en unas que en otras? qué raro... de todos modos, si todas pesan igual, yo creo que con que le hagas una prueba de sonido, te valdría


----------



## makokillo (5 Mar 2014)

Mi ultima adquisición, de la subasta de Pliego, a ver que os parece.

_*5 LIRAS. ITALIA,ESTADOS PONTIFICIOS 1870 XXV*_

*KM# *1385
*Pais: *Italia
*Región:* Estados Pontificios
*Año:* 1870
*Ceca:* Roma
*Valor facial:* 5 Liras
*Metal: *Plata de 0.900 milesimas
*Peso:* 25 grs
*Diametro:* 37,5 mm
*Tirada:* 115.000
*Grabador: *Carl Friedrich Voigt
*Anverso:* Busto mirando a izquierdas del Papa Pio IX. Alrededor, la leyenda: PIUS IX PONT - MAX.A.XXV . Bajo el busto, el nombre del grabador: C. VOIGT
*Reverso:* En el centro del campo rodeado de una corona de laurel y roble, el valor facial,el año y la ceca: 5 LIRE 1870 R . Arriba la leyenda: STATO PONTIFICIO.







---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:27 ----------

Y por fín conseguí la tan ansiada monedita del elefante de 2010 con anverso del 2009  . Por cierto, creeis que es un error? yo no :no:







---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:30 ----------

Y un durito de Amadeo 1871 *18 *75. No es nada del otro mundo pero no tenia ninguno de Amadeo y me hacia ilusión, ademas no ha salido muy caro.







---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:42 ----------

50 FRANCOS. SUIZA 2002. FESTIVAL DE TIRO DE ZURICH







---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:50 ----------

10 DOLARES TRINIDAD Y TOBAGO 1974







---------- Post added 05-mar-2014 at 20:55 ----------

Y 1000 durillos de nuestra queridisima FNMT ::


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Mar 2014)

Que guapas....
me mola la de Amadeo...


----------



## Beto (14 Mar 2014)

No se si ha salido esta alguna vez. No es de plata, pero el diseño me pareció una pasada







Es de kazakhstan, 2 tenge de 2013

---------- Post added 14-mar-2014 at 17:27 ----------

Por cierto, compré un quarter de estados unidos, del estado de Missouri. En la web ponia que era de plata. Al recibirlo, casi en la cara de George W, ponia "copy". Sabeis algo de esta moneda? No encuentro ninguna referencia...


----------



## conde84 (14 Mar 2014)

Beto dijo:


> No se si ha salido esta alguna vez. No es de plata, pero el diseño me pareció una pasada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tambien existe una igual con 500 tenge de facial y 31 gramos de plata .925


----------



## makokillo (14 Mar 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Tambien existe una igual con 500 tenge de facial y 31 gramos de plata .925



Ea pos nada, que ya la he comprao :fiufiu: 60 leurillos menos en cash y otra bonita onza pá la buchaca


----------



## trasgukoke (14 Mar 2014)

Plata y cupronickel.. las dos versiones de la leyenda del diablo.... graciosa...
buena compra makokillo..


----------



## makokillo (21 Mar 2014)

Madre del amor hermoso, que muerto está el hilo desde que nos dejo el GRAN asqueado :S
A ver si lo animamos un poco con esta grandisima moneda, precursora de la serie "Libertad".
===========================================

_*2 PESOS - MEXICO 1921 - CENTENARIO DE LA INDEPENDENCIA *_

2 pesos de Mexico conmemorativos del centenario de su independencia, tambien llamados 2 pesos del Angel o 2 pesos de la Libertad. Para mi es una de las monedas mas hermosas que existen.Desgraciadamente en conservaciones altas su precio se dispara, aunque siempre puedo admirar el magnifico diseño en calidad proof en las onzas bullion de la serie Libertad que tambien colecciono  



*KM# *462
*Pais: *Estados Unidos de Mexico
*Año:* 1921
*Ceca:* Mexico
*Valor facial:* 2 Pesos
*Metal: *Plata de 0.900 milesimas.
*Peso:* 26,67 grs
*Diametro:* 39 mm
*Tirada:* 1.278.000
*Diseñador: *Emilio del Moral
*Anverso:* El escudo de armas con el águila de perfil, postrada sobre un nopal y con una serpiente en el pico; la ceca “Mo” y en la parte superior la leyenda “Estados Unidos Mexicanos”, con una rama de laurel y otra de encino. En la parte inferior, escrito con números romanos: “MDCCCXXI” (1821), año en que se consumó la Independencia, y a la derecha, también con numeración romana, “MCMXXI” (1921), año que conmemora el centenario. 
*Reverso:* Ángel de la Independencia con los volcanes Popocatépetl e Iztaccíhuatl en el fondo. A la izquierda del ángel es la denominación "DOS PESOS" y el de la derecha es el peso de plata "24 Gr. PLATA PURA ".







En conmemoración del primer Centenario de la Independencia de Mexico, la Casa de Moneda Ciudad de México emitió un nuevo diseño de la moneda de 2 pesos de plata basado en el Ángel de la Independencia, monumento ubicado en la Ciudad de México. El diseño fue utilizado tanto en la moneda de 2 Pesos de plata como en la moneda de 50 pesos de oro.
Este hermoso diseño tan solo fué utilizado en el año 1921 para la moneda de 2 pesos de plata, sin embargo siguió utilizandose en la moneda de 50 pesos de oro hasta el final de la serie en 1947. El diseño aparecerá de nuevo en 1982 para la serie "libertad" de monedas bullion de una onza de plata pura.
*
Monumento del Ángel de la Independencia*

El monumento fue erigido en 1910 para celebrar el centenario de la declaración de independencia de España en México en 1810, aunque España no concedería oficialmente la independencia hasta 1821.

A diferencia de su contraparte de la moneda de plata, el Ángel de la Independencia real del monumento es de color dorado que le da el apodo de "Ángel de oro". La estatua se sienta encima de una columna donde están grabados con los nombres de los revolucionarios famosos, mientras que en la base se encuentran estatuas ornamentales adicionales y figuras históricas.

El ángel dorado se inspiró en la estatua griega de Nike se encuentra en la isla de Samotracia, y se refiere a menudo como la " Victoria alada de Samotracia ".

En 1929 se añadió una llama eterna en honor a los héroes de la guerra revolucionaria. Los restos de 12 héroes de la Independencia fueron posteriormente trasladados allí después el monumento fue rehecho en un mausoleo. Los héroes del mausoleo son: Miguel Hidalgo, José María Morelos, Vicente Guerrero, Don Francisco Javier Mina, don Nicolás Bravo, Ignacio Allende, Juan Aldama, Mariano Matamoros, Mariano Jiménez, Vicente Guerrero, Leona Vicario y Andrés Quintana Roo.


----------



## Perillán10 (22 Mar 2014)

Bonita moneda de dos pesos mexicanos. El aguila devorando a la serpiente CASCABEL representa el triunfo del sol sobre la tierra.

Ahora a por la variante dos bellotas... aunque en realidad es un laurel


----------



## sierramadre (1 Abr 2014)

Que paradillo esta este hilo, lástima, es de mis preferidos, para animarlo pongo mi última adquisición, no es gran cosa pero es la última entrada a mi modesta colección y sinceramente aunque vale poca cosa (me ha salido por 12e con gastos de envio en una subasta inglesa) a mi me parece una chulada y ya llevaba un mes detrás de ella desde que la vi en un mercadillo y me pedian 30 leuros por ella.







SPECIFICATIONS
Composition: Silver
Fineness: 0.5000
Weight: 28.2800g
ASW: 0.4546oz
Melt Value: $8.98 (4/1/2014)
Diameter: 38.8mm
DESIGN
Obverse: Head left
Obverse Designer: T.H. Paget
Reverse: Schooner in harbor
Reverse Designer: Marion Walgate
Edge Description: Reeded
NOTES
Subject: 300th Anniversary - Founding of Capetown
Ruler: George VI


----------



## makokillo (1 Abr 2014)

Bueno, de todo un poco tiene que haber en una buena colección, no todo van a ser rublos de 200 años o columnarios.Es una bonita moneda y si esta en un minimo de EBC es buen precio. 30 leuros en un mercadillo, asumiendo casi seguro que no llegaria a EBC es pasarse 7 pueblos.

Precisamente despues de escribir el post, me acaba de llegar de EEUU una moneda muy parecida a la tuya, no en diseño pero si en valor y ademas me ha costado exactamente igual que a ti 12 € 









sierramadre dijo:


> Que paradillo esta este hilo, lástima, es de mis preferidos, para animarlo pongo mi última adquisición, no es gran cosa pero es la última entrada a mi modesta colección y sinceramente aunque vale poca cosa (me ha salido por 12e con gastos de envio en una subasta inglesa) a mi me parece una chulada y ya llevaba un mes detrás de ella desde que la vi en un mercadillo y me pedian 30 leuros por ella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## makokillo (1 Abr 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Tambien existe una igual con 500 tenge de facial y 31 gramos de plata .925



Como ya os dije, el mismo dia que Conde84 puso aquí la moneda, me enamoré de ella y no tube otra eleccion que comprarla .
Me acaba de llegar desde Rusia con amor  . La verdad es que la moneda es preciosa tanto en el anverso como en el reverso. ¿ Que opinais?

_*500 TENGE - KAZAKHSTAN 2013 - SHURALE - TALES OF THE PEOPLE OF KAZAKHSTAN*_

*KM# *??
*Pais: *Kazakhstan
*Ceca: *Ust-Kamenogorsk
*Año:* 2013 
*Valor facial:* 500 Tenge
*Metal: *Plata de 0.925 milesimas.
*Peso:* 31,1 grs
*Diametro:* 38,61 mm
*Tirada:* 4.000
*Acabado:* Proof. En estuche y con certificado de autenticidad.
*Canto: *Estriado
*Anverso:* Escudo de la República de Kazakhstan. En el centro del campo se muestra una figura ornamental kazaja, debajo el valor nominal “500”. La leyenda inferior se refiere a la denominación monetaria de Kazajastán “Tenge” y a ambos lados “ҚАЗАҚСТАН РЕСПУБЛИКАСЫ” (República de Kazasjtán) en lengua kazaja y “РЕСПУБЛИКА КАЗАХСТАН” (República de Kazasjtán) en ruso. 
*Reverso:* En el centro de la moneda están representados los personajes del cuento de hadas “Shurale”. En la parte superior el nombre en kazajo “ШУРАЛЕ” (Shurale) y el año de emisión “2013”. En la parte inferior una leyenda que indica el metal con el que está acuñada la moneda, su finura y peso “Ag.925 31’1 gr.” y la marca de Ceca.







*El “Shurale” de Kazakhstan, una leyenda tártara.*

En el folclore tártaro, el nombre Shurale es bien conocido. Este espantapájaros se describe como una criatura de forma humana con un cuerpo totalmente cubierto de pelo y un cuerno en el centro de la frente. El Shurale (Shou-RAH-Leh) Tiene dedos huesudos largos y puntiagudos con los que mata a humanos haciéndoles cosquillas si han tenido la mala suerte de perderse en medio del Bosque Negro (Kara Urman). El Shurale espera pacientemente a su víctima detrás de los árboles. Una vez de la criatura abominable de la selva lo atrapa, la mata con cosquillas. 
Hay muchas historias acerca de los Shurales que los ancianos en los pueblos tártaros cuentan a sus nietos. Pero la historia más famosa sobre los Shurale fue contada por Gabdullah Tual (Too-kai) en el más grande poeta tártaro de todos los tiempos. Su poema “Shurale” pertenece al tesoro de la literatura tártara. Probablemente es el poema tartaro más conocido en la historia de 1000 años de su Literatura. En el poema, un joven y apuesto leñador decide ir a los bosques para obtener madera. Prepara su trineo tirado por un caballo y deja a altas horas de la noche el pueblo de Kerl. Una vez en el bosque corta algunos árboles y pone la madera en el trineo. Unas piezas parecen ser demasiado grandes. Con el objetivo de dividirlas en dos, el hombre mete cuñas en una grieta en el tronco y comienza a cortar con su hacha abriendo la grieta al golpear las cuñas. De pronto ve una criatura de horrible aspecto, con los dedos largos y un cuerno en la frente. Es el Shurale!.
—Hey, joven,— pregunta el Shurale —¿Por qué no dejas tus herramientas en el suelo y vienes a jugar conmigo?— El joven se escusa amablemente, pero el Shurale hace demandas cada vez más insistentes, que lo que acepta por último. Pero accede a hacerlo con la condición de que el Shurale le ayude a abrir el tronco que tala.
—Pon tus dedos en la grieta y elimina los restos mientras lo abro alrededor—, solicita el joven. Cuando el Shurale introduce sus dedos, el joven leñador en vez abrir el tronco, de repente sacó con unos pocos golpes las cuñas. Los dedos Shurale quedaron atrapados en la grieta. La criatura comenzó a gritar y gritar, amenazando al joven con todo tipo de castigos y luego implorando, pero en vano.
El joven, sin prestar la menor atención a Shurale en silencio empezó a preparar su caballo, ya aterrorizado por los gritos, para iniciar el viaje de regreso. Cuando estaba listo para salir del bosque, el Shurale pidió desesperado: —¡Oh, hombre cruel, dime al menos cuál es tu nombre, así sabre sobre quien hacer caer mi venganza!— El joven antes de poner el látigo sobre su caballo, se vuelve finalmente al Shurale y le respondió con un guiño: —¡Me llamo Belter!— (Literalmente, “el año pasado”),
A la mañana siguiente, los Shurales del Bosque se reunieron alrededor del atrapado y le preguntaron por qué gritaba tan fuerte. La pobre criatura contestó: —¡Oh, mis dedos! culpa del año pasado (Belter)—. Los otros Shurales comenzaron a burlarse del pobre —Sois bien idiota si gritas ahora cuando el incidente ocurrió el año pasado—
El poema “Shurale” inspiró al compositor Farid Yarullin para escribir música para el ballet “Shurale” (libreto de A. Faizi) que se ejecutó por primera vez en 1945 en el Opera Estatal Tartara de Kazan y luego en Teatro de Opera y Ballet de Kirov, Leningrado, en 1950 convirtiéndose en uno de los ballets tártaros más populares de todos los tiempos.
La versión del ballet es ligeramente diferente al poema, consta de tres actos, en el primero, en un bosque denso, el malvado señor de los bosques, el Shurale, está dentro del tronco de un árbol. Ali al-Batyr, un joven cazador, aparece en el claro del bosque. Al ver pájaros volar y agarra su arco y flecha, y pone en marcha tras las aves. El Shurale sale de su guarida. Empieza a oscurecer y todos los espíritus de madera (Shurales), genios, brujas y espíritus malignos danzan en la noche hasta que sale el sol, cuando los espíritus malignos se vuelven a ocultar. Una bandada de pájaros desciende sobre el claro. Ellos extienden sus alas y se transforman en jóvenes doncellas. Las chicas se divierten en el bosque. La última en abandonar sus alas es la hermosa Syuimbike. El Shurale la mira desde detrás de un árbol, le roba las alas y la esconde en su guarida. Las niñas salen de los bosques. Inesperadamente, el Shurale salta de desde detrás del árbol. Espantadas y atemorizadas, las chicas recoger sus alas y se transforman en aves, volando a los cielos. Sólo Syuimbike es incapaz de encontrar las alas. El Shurale ordena a los espíritus malignos que rodean a la niña. Ella está atrapada y aterrorizada. El Shurale se prepara para celebrar su victoria, pero Batyr sale corriendo del bosque ayuda a Syuimbike. El Shurale furioso desea estrangular a Batyr, pero el joven golpea al monstruo que cae al suelo con un golpe poderoso. En vano, Syuimbike busca sus alas en todas partes. Cansada de la búsqueda infructuosa, cae al suelo agotada. Batyr cuidadosamente coge a la joven y se la lleva. El derrotado Shurale amenaza a Batyr con una venganza sin piedad por haberle quitado a la joven.
En el segundo acto, en el patio de Batyr todos sus paisanos llegan en un banquete en honor a Batyr y Syuimbike. Los invitados a la fiesta brindan y los niños juegan. Sólo la novia estpa triste. Syuimbike es incapaz de olvidar sus alas perdidas. Batyr intenta distraer a la chica de sus pensamientos sombríos. Pero ni los bailes con las otras chicas traen alegría a Syuimbike. La fiesta se acaba y los invitados salen. Sin que nadie observe el Shurale se desliza en el patio. Aprovecha el momento adecuado y lanza a Syuimbike sus alas. De alegría, la chica las abraza contra su pecho y quiere volar, pero en la indecisión la detiene, le duele abandonar a su salvador. Pero el deseo de tomar a los cielos es más fuerte. Syuimbike vuela por los aires. Inmediatamente es rodeada por una bandada de cuervos enviados por el Shurale. Los cuervos la obligan a volar hacia la guarida de su amo. Batyr entra en el patio. Ve al pobre pájaro volando en el cielo, batiendo sus alas dentro del círculo negro de los cuervos. Agarrando una antorcha incandescente, Batyr los persigue.
En el tercer acto la joven cautiva en una jaula languidece en cautiverio. Pero el Shurale no puede romper la voluntad de hierro de Syuimbike y la chica le rechaza. Furioso el Shurale desea que los espíritus de la madera la hagan pedazos. En ese instante, Batyr llega con la antorcha encendida en su mano. El Shurale llama a todos los espíritus para que ataquen a joven. Batyr a continuación, incendia la guarida del Shurale. Los malos espíritus y el Shurale perecen en las llamas de fuego. Batyr y Syuimbike están solos en medio del infierno. Batyr entrega a la doncella sus alas, es el único camino de salvación. Pero Syuimbike no quiere abandonar a su amado. Echa sus alas a las llamas , prefiere perecer en el fuego. Entonces, el incendio de repente desaparece. Libre de los espíritus malignos el bosque se transforma milagrosamente. La obra termina con la boda de los chicos, con los padres de Batyr deseando felicidad al novio y la novia.


----------



## sierramadre (2 Abr 2014)

Muy bonita, precioso acabado.


----------



## conde84 (2 Abr 2014)

Cojonuda la moneda,no se porque me llama mucho la atencion.

Estoy meditando en comprarla.


----------



## Tiogelito (8 Abr 2014)

Hola:

Realmente no las he comprado, las he "rescatado" del desván.
No son gran cosa (están bastante mal conservadas), pero por historia e influencia en lenguaje me encanta la perra gorda, pues estaba pensando en comprar una, así que os podéis imaginar la agradable sorpresa...






Aprovecho que el hilo está paradillo y no creo moleste a nadie el offtopic:
Me gustaría un columnario (sería el primero, así que no tengo predilección por fecha o meca), pero sí que esté bien (por si es el último).
En una numismática he visto por 200€ uno en estado MBC+ (yo no entiendo de clasificaciones, pero tiende a pelín optimista); en cualquier caso, no entiendo, así que fiándonos de la clasificación del estado. ¿Es un buen precio, está dentro de mercado?

Con la cantidad de falsificaciones que hay y sin conocimientos, es un suicidio salir comprar fuera de numismáticas...pero es mucho dinero. Además, si en futuro me hiciese falta venderla, al ser yo particular, no creo encuentre comprador: desconfiarían de si es auténtica, como desconfío yo (por desconocimiento) de particulares en ebay
Supongo habéis pasado por estos trances...


----------



## makokillo (8 Abr 2014)

Lo del Columnario, ademas del estado de conservación habria que mirar el año y la ceca, no es lo mismo uno de Carlos III que uno de Felipe V.



Tiogelito dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Realmente no las he comprado, las he "rescatado" del desván.
> No son gran cosa (están bastante mal conservadas), pero por historia e influencia en lenguaje me encanta la perra gorda, pues estaba pensando en comprar una, así que os podéis imaginar la agradable sorpresa...
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2014)

Coincido con lo que comenta makokillo, pero si quieres un Columnario "normalito" tampoco es tan caro. El último que compré en MBC me costó sobre los 65 Euros, pero claro que puedes encontrarlos más caros. Para pagar 200 Euros lo que te dice makokillo: año y ceca.

En e-Bay, por darte un ejemplo, hay Numismaticas que también venden y tienes que fijarte en el vendedor, transacciones efectuadas y votos obtenidos. En el foro recuerdo que no hace mucho ofertó un conforero: demokratos

Podrías dirigirte a él por si no los ha vendido y tenían un precio muy aceptable, pero eran de los "normalitos".

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (9 Abr 2014)

Gracias a ambos, ya os contare.
Saludos


----------



## makokillo (9 Abr 2014)

Aprovechando algunas monedas de mi "famoso" saco que alguno conocereis, me he hecho un set de monedas representativas de la antigua Yugoslavia entre 1945 y 1992. 
Son 10 monedas circuladas menores de aluminio, cobre, nikel, bronce, etc

5 Para 1965
10 Para 1965
20 Para 1965
50 Para 1965
1 Dinar 1965
2 Dinara 1972
5 Dinara 1972
10 Dinara 1955
20 Dinara 1955
50 Dinara 1955
100 Dinara 1987

He diseñado un fondo para colocarlas y las he metido entre dos planchas de metacrilato, solo me falta colocarle unos embellecedores donde le he puesto el pegamento y he aqui el resultado, a ver si os gusta.










[/quote]


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2014)

Hola, makokillo: Pues, la verdad, es que te ha quedado muy bien. No es un tipo de moneda que haga o siga, pero la "composición" te ha quedado muy bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (10 Abr 2014)

Apruebo la moción. ..
me encanta el tono rojo..
enhorabuena
ha quedado nikelao...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2014)

Me acaba de llegar y os lo coloco a continuación:

- VfS | Video_Jahresprogramm2014 | Münzen online kaufen


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2014)

¿Dónde compras en Rusia? Llevo tiempo queriendo comprar rublos de plata.
Gracias.



makokillo dijo:


> Como ya os dije, el mismo dia que Conde84 puso aquí la moneda, me enamoré de ella y no tube otra eleccion que comprarla .
> Me acaba de llegar desde Rusia con amor  . La verdad es que la moneda es preciosa tanto en el anverso como en el reverso. ¿ Que opinais?


----------



## makokillo (20 Abr 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde compras en Rusia? Llevo tiempo queriendo comprar rublos de plata.
> Gracias.



No habia visto el post, sorry.

Esta moneda la compre en Ebay, normalmente este tipo de monedas siempre las compro en Ebay.


----------



## Denaar (22 Abr 2014)

Me alegro de volver a ver monedas tuyas por este foro. Es un gran placer para la vista que nos obsequies con tus adquisiciones. así como las de Makokillo.


----------



## makokillo (22 Abr 2014)

Bueno pues para festejar la vuelta de asqueado, me acan de llegar de los Usas 4 moneditas.
La primera es una que andaba detras de ella bastante tiempo. No está en muy buen estado pero es que en conservaciones superiores se van de madre. Es un tio gordo de china y mira que es dificil ver a un chino gordo .







1 Pound de Egypto de 1968 ( presa de Aswan)







8 reales de Potosí, Bolivia de 1804, bastante hechos polvo pero con el añadido de chop mark chinas.







Y por ultimo, 100 pesetas guineanas en proof de 1970 con una moza de bastante mejor ver que el tio gordo chino o el Carolus III :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## sierramadre (22 Abr 2014)

Me alegro de volver actividad numismatica por aqui, ya estaba yo emigrando a otras webs, jeje, yo de lo mio cuelgo poco porque no es relevante visto lo visto.

Un saludo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Abr 2014)

Makokillo, sobre la moneda del chino gordo, esta que te enseño, demasiado bien conservada, es falsa, no?


----------



## makokillo (22 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Makokillo, sobre la moneda del chino gordo, esta que te enseño, demasiado bien conservada, es falsa, no?



Ufff, EstudianteTesorero, me pillas. Yo soy muy malo detectando "fakes". La medida, el peso y el precio ya deberian decirte algo, pero yo cuando he tenido dudas he recurrido a un foro de expertos. Es en ingles pero con el traductor de google ya todos somos poliglotas .
Fake Chinese Coins

A mi me han ayudado un par de veces.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Abr 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Ufff, EstudianteTesorero, me pillas. Yo soy muy malo detectando "fakes". La medida, el peso y el precio ya deberian decirte algo, pero yo cuando he tenido dudas he recurrido a un foro de expertos. Es en ingles pero con el traductor de google ya todos somos poliglotas .
> Fake Chinese Coins
> 
> A mi me han ayudado un par de veces.



Grácias, le echaré un vistazo al foro. Es que precisamente hoy al comprar un duro de México, para aprovechar portes, he comprado también un "chino gordo" sin ninguna especificación, y al leer tu comentario he dado por hecho que seria falsa por el ridículo precio que he pagado. Cuando llegue la peso y la mido, pero bueno, no creo que haya perdido mucho... 

Edito: No sabrás el año o facial de la moneda? por "chino gordo" no me aparece nada...


----------



## makokillo (22 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Grácias, le echaré un vistazo al foro. Es que precisamente hoy al comprar un duro de México, para aprovechar portes, he comprado también un "chino gordo" sin ninguna especificación, y al leer tu comentario he dado por hecho que seria falsa por el ridículo precio que he pagado. Cuando llegue la peso y la mido, pero bueno, no creo que haya perdido mucho...
> 
> Edito: No sabrás el año o facial de la moneda? por "chino gordo" no me aparece nada...



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: Lo llaman así "FATMAN DOLLAR" . El mio es de de 1914. El tio gordo es un tal Yuan Shih Kai. El facial es un dolar .

Es una moneda muy falsificada, asi que si te ha costado poco, casi seguro que es falsa. Con esa conservación su precio seguramente pase de 200 euros.


----------



## makokillo (22 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: Hola Estudiante la moneda a la que te refieres del "chino Gordo", es un duro de la Republica de China, el facial es un Dolar( yuan) y la efigie es de Yuan Shih-Kai, quizas si miras en el canto de la moneda puedas averiguar el año de la misma, segun los datos que tengo
> Año 3 - 1914 Canto de circulos
> Año 3 - 1914 Canto de estrias verticales
> Año 3 - 1914 Canto con la letra T
> ...



Precisamente acabo de leerme y traducirme un articulo del dolar Fatman para poner un post en Imperio y creo que lo de los cantos no es correcto. Para saber el año solo hay que fijarse en los caracteres por de encima del "tio gordo" si son 6 es de 1914 , si son 7 es de acuñaciones posteriores.
De todas maneras os dejo aqui el articulo traducido, es muy interesante.

La moneda de un dólar de plata de Yuan Shi Kai es una de las monedas de plata chinas más comunes, durante los primeros 9 meses de producción, 300.000 dólares de plata fueron acuñados cada día, pero, paradójicamente, existe muy poca información precisa sobre esta moneda. Llamado 袁大头 en China (literalmente “Yuan Shi Kai big head”), y “Fatman Dollar” en los Estados Unidos, esta moneda fue diseñada para poner fin a la situación caótica del sistema monetario de China y promover la agenda política de Yuan Shi Kai , que acababa de tomar la Presidencia de la recién nacida República de China. 
Introducido en la Navidad de 1914, el dólar de plata Yuan Shi Kai tenía una pureza estandarizada 0.89000 de plata y el peso de 26.4000g. Esta nueva moneda tendría que competir contra los dólares de plata chinos que ya estaban en circulación, los dólares de comercio y también tenia la resistencia de las provincias que utilizan principalmente la moneda de cobre o papel moneda. La introducción del dólar Yuan Shi Kai coincidió con la retirada y la fundición de unos 280 millones de dólares de dragón. Los dólares de dragón restantes, cuya finura no era siempre la misma, se podian intercambiar de forma gratuita para el nuevo dólar de Yuan Shi Kai en el Banco de China, y en los bancos oficiales de las distintas provincias. 
Estas medidas políticas ayudaron a afianzarse a la nueva moneda, pero al comienzo de la Primera Guerra Mundial, el dólar mexicano todavía contaba con una prima frente a los dólares chinos, debido a su uso como medio de pago para las exportaciones. Fue después de la guerra cuando las exportaciones cayeron en picado y el dólar Kai Yuan Shi fue capaz de reemplazar al dólar mexicano. La pérdida de los mercados de exportación también socavó la fe en el papel moneda interprovincial, que se basó en la demanda externa de los productos locales, y causó el colapso de las monedas de cobre locales. 
Estos factores económicos contribuyeron al éxito excepcional del dólar Kai Yuan Shi, que penetró gradualmente hasta las provincias más remotas de China. En 1924, una encuesta realizada por el Banco de Shanghai encontró que de los aproximadamente 960 millones de dólares de plata en circulación en China, aproximadamente 750 millones de dólares fueron Yuan Shi Kai. 
Al igual que los dólares de dragón imperiales que le precedieron, el dólar Kai Yuan Shi fue acuñado en la Casa de Moneda central en Tianjin, y las cecas provinciales recibieron sets oficiales de troqueles. Debido a su éxito, el “Fatman Dollar” fue acuñada durante mucho mas tiempo que cualquiera de sus predecesores, y en mucha mayor cantidad, por lo que los troqueles debido al desgaste tubieron que ser retocados o re-grabados. Esto condujo a una gran cantidad de variedades, algunas de los cuales han llegado a ser muy populares entre los coleccionistas.
El dólar Yuan Shi Kai de 1914 puede ser fácilmente identificado, incluso si no se sabe leer chino, ya que tiene seis dígitos en el anverso. Todas las acuñaciones posteriores tienen siete, debido a la adición del carácter “造” (hecho). Esta serie ofrece algunas de las más interesantes diferencias en la acuñación.
La Casa de Moneda central en Tientsin emitió unas monedas de prueba. Algunas de estas monedas tienen un canto ornamentado, con una “T” como patrón (T 字 边), otros tienen un canto similar a la del dólar mexicano de entonces que esta nueva moneda buscaba reemplazar (鹰 洋 边, canto “Western Eagle “). Estas monedas son las mas escasas.
Algunas de estas monedas de prueba también cuentan con la firma del grabador italiano, L. Giorgi, quien diseñó la moneda. La mayor parte de las otras variaciones de troqueles fueron producidos por cecas provinciales, y por lo general se pueden identificar examinando algunos detalles del retrato Yuan Shi Kai. El diseño de los ojos y el carácter 华 (segundo empezando por la derecha) son muy diferentes en el troquel de la ceca Kansú
Las monedas emitidas por la Casa de Moneda de Gansu tienen un contenido de plata inferior a otros dólares Yuan Shi Kai. Por lo tanto, circulaban con un descuento en la epoca, pero, irónicamente, ahora son más caros que los dólares comunes debido a su escasez relativa. La Casa de Moneda de Gansu también produjo algunas monedas con con el nombre de la provincia, que se retiraron rápidamente por el gobierno. Ahora es una de las versiones más caras del dólar Yuan Shi Kai.
Hay otros muchos tipos de “Fatman Dollar” muy populares entre los coleccionistas, como el de la marca de ceca “O” (O版) y el yuan triangular (三角圆) . Ha habido mucha especulación sobre el origen de estas monedas especiales, que sigue siendo incierto.
Una teoría popular es que la marca de ceca “O” (O版) Las monedas fueron acuñadas en Shenyang (沉阳) en 1951 bajo la supervisión del Banco Popular de China (中国人民银行), para el uso exclusivo de la población del sur de la provincia y las minorías étnicas, que no confiaban en la moneda Renminb. La tradición popular también dice que el yuan triangular habrían sido acuñados en 1949 para pagar a los trabajadores la construcción de carreteras en el Tíbet.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 20:46 ----------




asqueado dijo:


> La moneda china yo tambien la tengo, hace muchos años la compre en un mercadillo tambien barata, cuando estaba de vacaciones, tambien se encontraba en malas condiciones y al llegar a casa y comprobar que era de plata, pues para no verla tan mal, le di un bañito de plata y se quedo reluciente como puedes ver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye, pues pinta muy bien, lo mismo te cojo la palabra


----------



## Denaar (22 Abr 2014)

ALTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! un bañito de plataaaa????
Serias tan amable de explicar como se hace eso?? o donde?? hay algun tipo de tutorial?

Explicate un poco compañero no sueltes la piedra y escondas la mano que yo tambien tengo alguna que me gustaria mejorar.

gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Abr 2014)

Menudo lujo de aportaciones, gracias Makokillo y Asqueado. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y me sumo a la peticion de mas informacion sobre lo del "baño de plata", que dado la manera en que me aleccionasteis en mis inicios sobre no limpiar las monedas antiguas me suena realmente raro... :


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Menudo lujo de aportaciones, gracias Makokillo y Asqueado. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Y me sumo a la peticion de mas informacion sobre lo del "baño de plata", que dado la manera en que me aleccionasteis en mis inicios sobre no limpiar las monedas antiguas me suena realmente raro... :



Es que hay mucho "fariseo" por aquí, especialmente el makokillo... Respecto a la moneda china, EstudianteTesorero, es una de las más falsificadas. Yo hace años que la tengo (la falsa) y que me regaló un numismatico habitual que tenía entonces y al que recuerdo le había comprado un Columnario.

Por cierto, una pregunta para asqueado: yo también soy muy contrario a "limpiar" las monedas, pero últimamente he empezado a hacerlo con algunos Duros de Plata que tengo, especialmente los Amadeos, ya que así puedo apreciar mejor las pequeñas "diferencias" que a veces existen. Supongo que ya sabes que entre los Duros hay sutiles diferencias en una misma moneda como el ejemplo que te he citado. Luego, hay otras monedas que no es la patina, sino los "manchones" que presentan.

La verdad, es que una vez limpiadas, aunque no del todo, tienen otra "presencia" y te imaginas lo que puedo representar su propiedad en aquellos momentos. Y es que hay una notable diferencia entre una moneda con historia y que ha sido "dinero", y por tanto ha "circulado", que aquellas que son más "ornamentales" como las clásicas de Bullion y Premium.

Puedo permitirme el "lujo" de limpiarlas porque tengo la ¡hostia! de Duros, ya que muchos me llegaron a través del "legado" familiar. Y si llegará el caso no deja de ser Plata de 0,900...

La pregunta, asqueado, es tu opinión al respecto... Y ya de paso, makokillo, ya te "vale"... mira que haber "descubierto" un Amadeo a estas alturas de la película.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## makokillo (22 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es que hay mucho "fariseo" por aquí, especialmente el makokillo... Respecto a la moneda china, EstudianteTesorero, es una de las más falsificadas. Yo hace años que la tengo (la falsa) y que me regaló un numismatico habitual que tenía entonces y al que recuerdo le había comprado un Columnario.
> 
> Por cierto, una pregunta para asqueado: yo también soy muy contrario a "limpiar" las monedas, pero últimamente he empezado a hacerlo con algunos Duros de Plata que tengo, especialmente los Amadeos, ya que así puedo apreciar mejor las pequeñas "diferencias" que a veces existen. Supongo que ya sabes que entre los Duros hay sutiles diferencias en una misma moneda como el ejemplo que te he citado. Luego, hay otras monedas que no es la patina, sino los "manchones" que presentan.
> 
> ...




jajajaja, no es que lo descubra ahora, hombre. Es que no me habia dado aun por ahí  .


----------



## makokillo (22 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Cuando tu quieras, primero mira a groso modo y colocas la moneda del "chino gordo":XX::XX: junto a un iman por si es un fake, luego tu decides.
> 
> 
> .



No creo que sea fake y lo del iman no sirve, los buenos fakes jamas se pegaran al iman. De todas maneras ya le he mandado la foto al autor del articulo que he puesto y al foro que puse antes para que me den su opinion. Si no es fake ya hablamos, tengo curiosidad :rolleye:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> fernando, te cuento, *desde siempre*, cuando recibo las monedas, pasan por el taller, mi taller es limpiarlas todas con un liquido, a no ser que sean nuevas, tipo bullion, el motivo es porque la inmensa mayoria vienen sucias con patina, manchas o algunos puntitos de oxido que si no lo quitas puede ir a mayor, llevo muchisimos años y nunca, nunca he tenido ningun problema, yo prefiero hacerlo porque se quedan preciosas y porque me gusta, luego quizas empezaran a salirle la patina, pero como la mayoria las tengo en capsulas y cartones adhesivos, pues estan perfectas.
> Se que existen muchas personas que no le gusta la limpieza de las mismas, pero para gustos, ya sabes los colores.
> Por cierto de las ultimas que he recibido, aun tengo que limpiarlas, *voy a ponerme hacerlo y si puedo echar algunas fotos de como lo hago, las subire al foro.*
> .



Pues si puedes hacerlo te lo agradecere mucho, porque a pesar que normalmente solo limpio con agua tíbia y jabon, alguna vez he utilizado la disolucion de bicarbonato con papel de aluminio y ha valido la pena. Incluso una vez me atrevi a limpiar unos K12 que estaban asquerosos con acetona y el resultado fue bastante bueno.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2014)

Me has sorprendido, asqueado, pues pensaba que eras más "ortodoxo" y es que yo lo soy y bastante, pero ya te digo que tengo muchos Duros y me he propuesto que algunos luzcan con la aproximación más posible a su "tiempo"... La verdad, es que algunos Amadeos me han quedado muy "chulos" y hasta te diría que haría "negocio" con ellos si los vendiera... Luego, mucha gente desconoce esa pequeñas particularidades que suelen presentar en una misma moneda.

De todas formas, no soy muy partidario de limpiar las monedas. En fin, como tú dices es una cuestión de "gustos" = "colores"...

Por cierto, EstudianteTesorero, a qué gitano (de aquí o de vete a saber...) le comprastes los K12... Es que también de éstos tengo bastantes y no recuerdo ninguno que estuviera "asqueroso". Joder, cada vez me sorprendo más de conocer al "personal"...

Y, asqueado, gracias por volver por estos hilos. Habrás "revitalizado" al makokillo y que andaba algo "mustio"...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (22 Abr 2014)

La pátina auténtica de una moneda que nunca se ha limpiado es preciosa, y se valora muchísimo porque no es muy habitual. Lo normal es que cuantos más años tenga, más probable es que alguien la haya abrillantado.

Si alguna vez habéis visto monedas antiguas con pátina auténtica con otras que han sido limpiadas notareis que las limpias resultan mucho más sosas, y los precios también son mucho más bajos.

Yo no limpiaría nunca una moneda salvo quitarle algo que tuviese pegado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, EstudianteTesorero, a qué gitano (de aquí o de vete a saber...) le comprastes los K12... Es que también de éstos tengo bastantes y no recuerdo ninguno que estuviera "asqueroso". Joder, cada vez me sorprendo más de conocer al "personal"...



Ja, ja, pues a tu "amigo" del país de los pirineos... Compre una importante cantidad y habia de todo: la mayoria impecables y circulados, pero tambien: ennegrecidos, asquerosos-pringosos (literalmente, con restos de adhesivo), e incluso algunos quemados en la FNMT por la maquina que sella las bolsitas. Dado su estado y su valor facial/peso me arriesgue a limpiar con acetona, que he leido que a la plata es inherte pero se come toda la grasa y suciedad organica.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ja, ja, pues a tu "amigo" del país de los pirineos... Compre una importante cantidad y habia de todo: la mayoria impecables y circulados, pero tambien: ennegrecidos, asquerosos-pringosos (literalmente, con restos de adhesivo), e incluso algunos quemados en la FNMT por la maquina que sella las bolsitas. Dado su estado y su valor facial/peso me arriesgue a limpiar con acetona, que he leido que a la plata es inherte pero se come toda la grasa y suciedad organica.



Bueno, entonces no iba "desacertado" en mis apreciaciones sobre mí "amigo"...:XX::XX:

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 23:45 ----------




TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> La pátina auténtica de una moneda que nunca se ha limpiado es preciosa, y se valora muchísimo porque no es muy habitual. Lo normal es que cuantos más años tenga, más probable es que alguien la haya abrillantado.
> 
> Si alguna vez habéis visto monedas antiguas con pátina auténtica con otras que han sido limpiadas notareis que las limpias resultan mucho más sosas, y los precios también son mucho más bajos.
> 
> Yo no limpiaría nunca una moneda salvo quitarle algo que tuviese pegado.



Pues estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo, pero verás tengo algunos Duros que es que no se "veían" y en la "viña del señor" hay de todo... Yo nunca compraría un Amadeo "limpiado", pero estoy seguro de que si pongo alguno de los que he limpiado en una subasta tipo e-Bay le saco bastante más "pasta"...
Que el que lo compre sepa más o menos, sea más o menos "purista", etc. esa ya es otra cuestión.:rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (22 Abr 2014)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> La pátina auténtica de una moneda que nunca se ha limpiado es preciosa, y se valora muchísimo porque no es muy habitual. Lo normal es que cuantos más años tenga, más probable es que alguien la haya abrillantado.
> 
> Si alguna vez habéis visto monedas antiguas con pátina auténtica con otras que han sido limpiadas notareis que las limpias resultan mucho más sosas, y los precios también son mucho más bajos.
> 
> Yo no limpiaría nunca una moneda salvo quitarle algo que tuviese pegado.



Tambien hay patinas y patinas. Aunque nunca se halla limpiado la moneda, hay algunas patinas que desmerecen mucho a la moneda, por ejemplo patinas iregulares y muy ennegrecidas, al menos a mi no me gustan nada. Donde está una patina clarita y totalmente uniforme con restos de brillo original en una moneda de mas de 2 siglos que se quite tó  . Y claro, así luego me llaman "sibarita" :fiufiu:


----------



## Kid (23 Abr 2014)

El hilo ha derivado en un tema interesante, permitirme mi pequeña aportación.
Supongo que siempre estáis hablando de plata.
Yo me dedico a las de oro, tipo napoleones y soberanos.
Si no están SC, siempre les doy un buen baño de agua destilada y jabón (del bueno, dermatológico). Nada de rascar, sólo fregar con la yema de los dedos y secado con secador de cabello.
Sólo en una ocasión he tenido que quitarle la roña a una, y me limite a utilizar alcohol con un cepillo de cejas.
Ya sé que el oro es inerte a casi todo, pero no me atrevo.
Salut.


----------



## Denaar (23 Abr 2014)

Yo tampoco las suelo limpiar a no ser que sea extremadamente necesario, sobretodo como bien dice asqueado hay que tener mucho cuidado con las oxidaciones ya que a la larga causan daño a la moneda. 

Yo, al igual que fernando, tambien soy propenso a limpiar los duros para observar mejor esas variantes que comenta, pero lo que no me gusta es ese brillo artificial que queda tras una limpieza exhaustiva.

Os dejo mi método para limipiar. Cojo un tarro de cristal y añado amoniaco no perfumado(ojo con los vapores) introduzco una pesetilla de esas de aluminio del rey juancar o bien una bolita de papel de aluminio junto con la moneda a limpiar (ojo no deben tocarse) cierro el tarro y dependiendo de la suciedad lo dejo varias horas. Saco la monedas CON PINZAS y con agua tibia le doy un enjuagado, cuando esta bien enjuagada con las yemas de los dedos sin presionar voy frotando la moneda. La dejo en un paño de microfibras y le doy con el secador hasta que este bien sequita por ambos lados. Para quitarle ese brillo tan tan excesivo , me pongo los guantes y con una goma de nata la froto suavemente y consigo apagar un poco ese brillo.

Quedan muy bien. Ya colgare alguna foto de un antes y un despues.

Gracias por la explicacion del baño de plata asqueado buscare alguna joyeria que me lo quiera hacer y por tu metode de limpieza


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (23 Abr 2014)

No quiero parecer ortodoxo, de hecho ni siquiera tengo una de esas preciosas monedas de con pátina (demasiado caras), pero lo del baño de plata me parece sacrilegio total. 

No veo la necesidad, si se quiere lustrosa, quizá sea mejor comprar otra moneda y vender la que tiene pátina. Además supongo que las dimensiones y el peso se verán afectadas, y el baño cambiará la superficie estampada ya que una cosa es un baño y otra un estampado ¿como diferenciarla entonces de una falsa?


----------



## makokillo (23 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> makokillo perdona si no te he contestado antes,se me ha amontonado el trabajo:XX::XX:, porque me dices que no sirve pasar una moneda de plata por un iman, veras yo lo primero que hago cuando la recibo es eso, precisamente en el foro que has puesto sobre las monedas de china, existe un hilo abierto al respecto
> 
> Traductor de Google
> Si una moneda dragón responde a un imán ... asi esta abierto el hilo
> ...



No sirve de nada en una buena falsificación. En una moneda falsa donde se pegue el iman, casi seguro que la detectas incluso sin pasarle el iman. La buenas falsificaciones estan hechas con aleaciones no magneticas e incluso como ya sabreis, con plata de ley. Desde luego les merece la pena gastar 25 grs de plata en hacer un dolar de dragon y luego venderlo por 200 euros ( quien dice uno, dice miles :


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2014)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> No quiero parecer ortodoxo, de hecho ni siquiera tengo una de esas preciosas monedas de con pátina (demasiado caras), pero lo del baño de plata me parece sacrilegio total.
> 
> No veo la necesidad, si se quiere lustrosa, quizá sea mejor comprar otra moneda y vender la que tiene pátina. Además supongo que las dimensiones y el peso se verán afectadas, y el baño cambiará la superficie estampada ya que una cosa es un baño y otra un estampado ¿como diferenciarla entonces de una falsa?



Hola, TAMBOR el conejo: Ya he comentado que tengo muchos Duros y que, la verdad, no suelen ser caros. Es decir, es una moneda bastante asequible si la quieres con pátina, pero si la "limpias" (y no me refiero a "bañar") pues no hay ninguna diferencia apreciable y cualquiera medianamente puesto sabe distinguir una auténtica de una falsa.

Evidentemente, tengo monedas del Imperio Español que nunca osaré "tocarlas", pero ya procuro comprar aquellas con una mínima calidad MBC...

De todas formas, piensa que la Numismatica no deja de ser una afición y que ésta la podemos "modelar" a nuestros gusto... Eso es algo que he aprendido recientemente y es que a veces hay que vivir la vida como queremos nosotros y no como quieren los demás y esto es un "pareado" que nada tiene que ver con tu comentario, pero sirva como ejemplo de lo que quiero expresar.

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De todas formas, piensa que *la Numismatica no deja de ser una afición y que ésta la podemos "modelar" a nuestros gusto...* Eso es algo que he aprendido recientemente y es que a veces hay que vivir la vida como queremos nosotros y no como quieren los demás y esto es un "pareado" que nada tiene que ver con tu comentario, pero sirva como ejemplo de lo que quiero expresar.



Sabias palabras Fernando, y reconozco públicamente que a pesar de aceptar el valor de la pátina en las monedas históricas (con valores de cien/tos de euros) que un forero de referencia como Asqueado haya roto el tabú de la limpieza ha representado una importante liberación para mi espíritu. 

Mi recientemente iniciada colección de duros del mundo (gracias a este hilo) formada por monedas baratas con precios medios entre 5€ y 15€, no la estaba disfrutando tanto como podría por no atreverme a limpiar la roña de algunas monedas. Pero la aportación de Asqueado (y las palabras de Fernando) me lo han dejado meridiano.

Gracias.

[Añado, antes de que los puristas me apedreen, así como en inversiones se dice "cada uno mete el dinero donde le da la gana", supongo que en numismática podemos decir "cada uno disfruta sus monedas como le da la gana". ]


----------



## fff (23 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> los Amadeos, ya que así puedo apreciar mejor las pequeñas "diferencias" que a veces existen. Supongo que ya sabes que entre los Duros hay sutiles diferencias en una misma moneda como el ejemplo que te he citado.



Hola Fernando, cuando te vaya bien a ver si puedes postear estas monedas, pues se antojan muy interesantes... y tambien es posible que valgan pasta :


----------



## makokillo (23 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> makokillo, te dije lo del iman a bote pronto, para que comprobaras enseguida si era AG, pero lo que me dices estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, pero no con esas monedas, sino con otras como los columnarios y otras mas caras.
> Hace algun tiempo lei en un foro y guarde un enlace, que lo he estado buscando pero no lo encuentro, sobre una fabrica o taller en China que te hacian copia de cualquier moneda y hoy en dia se puede hacer cualquier cosa.
> Mira en mi ciudad han detenido en numerosas ocasiones individuos que hacen copias exactas de originales sobre piezas que estan fabricadas con patente y cualquiera puede hacer una copia de lo que sea. El sistema es hacer un molde de caucho, sacar las piezas que quieras de el en cera, hacer unos arbolitos para llevarlo al fundidor, con una centrifugadora hacer las piezas con el metal que uno quiera, (laton, cobre, plata) esto dicho a groso modo y ya tenemos copia de ello.
> 
> .



Correcto, todo lo que dices.

Por cierto que me acaba de confirmar el señor "experto" del foro de China-Mint.info - The Ultimate Resource for Collectors of Chinese Coins que mi " Tio Gordo" es autentico en conservación F (Fine) o BC+. Como la pieza no es gran cosa voy a usarla de conejillo de indias y voy a probar a limpiarla con tu tecnica y luego con mi tecnica "secreta" , volver a darle patina .


----------



## makokillo (23 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Me alegro de que sea autentica, me gustaria que cuando finalices pongas como se ha quedado.
> 
> saludos
> 
> .



Si, claro. La pondrécuando la limpie y despues cuando le dé algo de patina, lo que pasa es que para que se le note algo la patina tiene que pasar por lo menos 1 mes.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Estudiante me alegro muchisimo que te hallas liberado de complejos absurdos, disfrutaria mucho ver algunas de las monedas de los duros del mundo que comentas, animo
> .



Gracias asqueado. Sou consciente de mi deuda al hilo, de hecho estas navidades los Reyes Magos me trajeron un "microscopio USB" para poder fotografiar mis duros y colgarlos en el hilo, pero llevo unos meses muy liado de trabajo y no encuentro tiempo. Pero lo tengo presente, me comprometo a subirlas a medida que las fitografie, admesa hoy he comprado el liquido de limpiar plata, o sea que estaran bien bonitas.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *Iniciado por Asqueado*
> Bonito duro del Congo Belga, yo lo tengo desde hace mucho tiempo en mi lista de compras, en tres ocasiones lo he tenido casi conseguido, pero los " sinverguenzas" que compran plata se lo han llevado.
> Yo lo tengo que consegjuir con las 3 B.
> 
> ...



Hola, asqueado: Bueno, ahora que andas por aquí, el makokillo se pondrá las "pilas", ya que hasta ahora era el "p. amo" del hilo (dicho con todo el cariño)...) Claro, que haciendo unas compras que me recordaban cuando era "novicio":XX::XX:, ya que pagar 70 E. por el Hipopotamo africano Antique Finish, pues para hacérselo mirar...8: Y es que esa moneda la he conseguido por 50 E. puesta en casa.)

Ciertamente, hay que procurar no "calentarse" en las subastas y tener "paciencia" y utilizar "estrategias". Hoy, por ejemplo, me ha funcionado y me he hecho con un Duro del 1893 en bastante buena condición y que ya sabes que son los más buscados...:rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (23 Abr 2014)

Muy buena compra, si señor:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Yo diria que son practicamente las 3 B´s que buscabas.



asqueado dijo:


> *Iniciado por Asqueado*
> Bonito duro del Congo Belga, yo lo tengo desde hace mucho tiempo en mi lista de compras, en tres ocasiones lo he tenido casi conseguido, pero los " sinverguenzas" que compran plata se lo han llevado.
> Yo lo tengo que consegjuir con las 3 B.
> 
> ...


----------



## sierramadre (23 Abr 2014)

Pues yo no me corto y desde un principio paso mis duros de plata por el salon de belleza y los dejo todo guapos, es cierto que son piezas de 10 a 40 euros como mucho, si algún dia me pillo un columnario pues no creo que tenga huevos para hacer experimentos con él.

Al fin y al cabo el que los compra y disfruta soy yo y a mi me gustan brillantes, que es como nacieron y además se siente un algo chulo cuando coges un duro lleno de manchas negras y lo devuelves a todo su esplendor, eso de que si miras por un microscopio ves microrayas y todo eso me da igual, suelo mirar mis monedas a simple vista y lo que se ve a simple vista son las manchas si no se las quito.

Pero bueno, cada uno es cada cual, además pienso que si algun dia vendo un duro de 20 euros limpiado no creo que me den 15 por ello, ya que los que compramos piezas de estos precios no somos precisamente puristas.

Gracias asqueado por tu tutorial del limpia limpia, yo les doy sidol y me quedan bastante bien, no se si sera mejor o peor que el producto que usas tu. ¿has probado Sidol para hacerme una idea?

Un saludo.


----------



## sierramadre (23 Abr 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Claro eso lo he dicho muchas veces no hay que calentarse, mucha tranquilidad y paciencia, llegar a un tope y no pasarse, ya pondran otra moneda y otra oportunidad y sino en la siguiente, estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, lo buscare por valencia y si no lo encuentro te tomare la palabra.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2014)

Hola, sierramadre: Bueno, no "todo vale"... Me explico: en los Duros hay monedas que tiene algún detalle relevante y es que ese tipo de monedas presentan diferentes particularidades y muchas de ellas apenas visibles, aparte de que suelen ser desconocidas. Ese tipo de monedas, en mí modesta opinión, mejor no limpiarlas. También fijarse en las del año 1893, que suelen ser más difíciles de encontrar y, por tanto, son más caras.

¿Limpiar un Columnario? Yo no lo haría, a no ser que te haya costado una m... y que sería rarísimo. asqueado no ha "profundizado", pero cuando dice cuidado con los Columnarios, y añado también los Reales de a 8, se refiere -creo- a las falsificaciones. Es preferible gastar un poco más y comprar en una Numismatica y en e-Bay también las hay.

Bueno, espero que en la limpieza con el Sidol no utilices el estropajo de aluminio y menos mal que no has "descubierto" la pastilla de jabón Lagarto y que yo y el amigo asqueado conocemos de nuestras respectivas niñeces...

Hola, TradingMetales: Dejo la respuesta a los maestros de este hilo: fff, asqueado, makokillo, etc. Yo sólo soy un discípulo "avanzado"...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## sierramadre (24 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, sierramadre: Bueno, no "todo vale"... Me explico: en los Duros hay monedas que tiene algún detalle relevante y es que ese tipo de monedas presentan diferentes particularidades y muchas de ellas apenas visibles, aparte de que suelen ser desconocidas. Ese tipo de monedas, en mí modesta opinión, mejor no limpiarlas. También fijarse en las del año 1893, que suelen ser más difíciles de encontrar y, por tanto, son más caras.
> 
> ¿Limpiar un Columnario? Yo no lo haría, a no ser que te haya costado una m... y que sería rarísimo. asqueado no ha "profundizado", pero cuando dice cuidado con los Columnarios, y añado también los Reales de a 8, se refiere -creo- a las falsificaciones. Es preferible gastar un poco más y comprar en una Numismatica y en e-Bay también las hay.
> 
> ...



No, de momento no les he dado con estropajo ni jabon lagarto, de los metodos que he probado el sidol ha sido lo unico que me ha quitado las manchitas negras redondas que presentan algunas monedas.

Ni el amoniaco ni el jabon ni el papel de aluminio he visto que funcionaran para las manchas de verdad.

Respecto a los columnarios cuando decida empezar con ellos ya que creo que ahora estan burbujeados se los comprare a un numismatico de ebay pero con tienda fisica con el que he establecido una buena relacion y del cual me medio fio, de hecho la mayoriase lo compro a el.

Ahora tiene varios a la venta en mbc+ a 150-170 euros, me imagino que los kies del foro los conseguiran mas barator pero de lo que yo he podido ver no es mal precio para ser de numismatica.

Saludos a todos los colegas frota frota.


----------



## fff (24 Abr 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Ahora tiene varios a la venta en mbc+ a 150-170 euros, me imagino que los kies del foro los conseguiran mas barator pero de lo que yo he podido ver no es mal precio para ser de numismatica.



Muy baratos los veo si son de verdad mbc+ ... cuidado ienso:


----------



## sierramadre (24 Abr 2014)

fff dijo:


> Muy baratos los veo si son de verdad mbc+ ... cuidado ienso:



Gracias por el consejo, como no controlo nada sobre ellos paso de arriesgarme, esperare a tener antes otras 1000 que me gustan y que son mas baratas.
A mi por ejemplo me encantan los ecus, son bonitos, baratos, limitados, con poco riesgo de ser falsos.....ya se que para los puristas seran una m.....de moneda pero me gustan, ademas de las britannias, duros de centenario, etc.

Y las de oro pequeñas, jeje.

Creo que es una bendicion que te guste algo que no esta de moda.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2014)

Hola, sierramadre: En una colección, en mi modesta opinión, no debiera faltar un Denario, un Columnario y un Real de a 8. Y de ser posible en la mejor condición posible.

Columnarios MBC+ a 150-170 Euros NO EXISTEN... A no ser que alguien tenga necesidad de venderlos y entonces el precio queda en un plan "secundario"... Muchas de las monedas que tengo se han propiciado por las circunstancias de esta crisis.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (24 Abr 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo, como no controlo nada sobre ellos paso de arriesgarme, esperare a tener antes otras 1000 que me gustan y que son mas baratas.
> A mi por ejemplo me encantan los ecus, son bonitos, baratos, limitados, con poco riesgo de ser falsos.....ya se que para los puristas seran una m.....de moneda pero me gustan, ademas de las britannias, duros de centenario, etc.
> 
> Y las de oro pequeñas, jeje.
> ...



Con los ecus de plata,al fin y al cabo al precio que estan es otra manera de almacenar plata casi a spot y hacer una bonita coleccion a la vez,yo en cuanto acabe las coleccoiones que tengo empezadas a por ellas ire si la plata sigue como hasta ahora.


----------



## Tiogelito (24 Abr 2014)

Por si ayuda, comparto mi experiencia: Recientemente he estado buscando, y un columnario MBC+ cuesta alrededor de 200euros en tienda. El tema es que la clasificacion MBC o MBC+ es subjetiva...
8 reales en mismo estado alrededor de 50euros. En ambos casos, sin ser monedas raras. Un doblon, de 300 para arriba (pero no es tan bonito como un columnario)

Es mi perspectiva, puede haber otras, pero la comparto por si ayuda (como algun conforero me ayudo a mi antes). Espero ayude.


----------



## sierramadre (25 Abr 2014)

Siguiendo con el tema de los columnarios, a misma conservacion, ¿cual seria el mas economico por ceca, reinado, año?
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema de los columnarios, a misma conservacion, ¿cual seria el mas economico por ceca, reinado, año?
> Un saludo.



Los Columnarios se acuñaron desde 1732, reemplazando las acuñaciones a martillo, hasta 1772, cuando fueron reemplazados por el busto del monarca como motivo. Son de la época de Felipe V, Fernando VI y Carlos III. Las Cecas fueron de Méjico, Lima, Santiago, Potosí, Guatemala y Santa Fe. Las dos primeras cecas son las que más monedas acuñaron.

sierramadre, lo que preguntas es muy relativo, ya que el estado de conservación marcará el precio y la "misma" es relativa. En lo personal, aunque ahora no sigo esta moneda, pues una de Carlos III de Méjico podría ser de las más económicas, pero vamos tampoco creo que se pueda hablar de una "uniformidad" al respecto, por tanto esa es mí particular opinión. Dicho esto, si se trata de tener uno de forma puntual, pues buscaría uno al menos en MBC+ y que fuera de los más antiguos.

Es que este tema de las monedas es tan "especial". Ayer compré un Denario de la República y el precio que pagué no lo tengo tan "claro"... Está en precio, pero hasta que no la tenga en la mano no sabré si he pagado un poco más de lo que hubiera sido "aconsejable", pero claro si compras a un numismatico lo que pagas en "tranquilidad" te obliga a pagar más. Eso, también lo tienes que aplicar en la compra de un Columnario.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (25 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> si compras a un numismatico lo que pagas en "tranquilidad" te obliga a pagar más. Eso, también lo tienes que aplicar en la compra de un Columnario.



Es lo normal y lo mejor, pagar al que sabe y entiende.


----------



## averapaz (25 Abr 2014)

Mucho cuidado con los columnarios... yo he visto alguno falso tan bueno que muchos profesionales lo darían por bueno, es más, yo también hubiera dicho que era bueno. Para comprarlos aconsejo sitios de prestigio. Y por cierto yo no los veo burbujeados, es una moneda que gusta mucho, los americanos también la coleccionan, de ahí su precio, todo el mundo quiere tener alguna.


----------



## Denaar (25 Abr 2014)

Comparto vuestra opinion en el tema de los columnarios. Tampoco vale cualquier tienda ya que te la pueden colar (sabiendo que es falso o no sabiendolo) hay mucho piratilla suelto.

Es una de mis debilidades y durante este tiempo he conseguido atesorar 17 columnarios comprados a casas de subastas nacionales e internacioneales reconocidas y en este tipo de monedas es recomendable pagar 50 euros de más y tener la tranquilidad de que tienes un columnario no una falsificación. 

Una vez compre un columnario a sabiendas que era una replica únicamente por el hecho de reconocer al enemigo pero por peso, dimensiones, metal y detalles la hubiese dado por buena al 100x100 así que por favor mucho ojito con este tipo de monedas que su fama hace que sea la más replicada y a unos niveles de miedo.

Incluso si comprais en numismaticas o incluso en subastas reconocidas siempre siempre con factura y posibilidad de devolucion e intentad siempre que alguien de vuestra confianza y con amplios conocimientos os de su opinion.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

No hay peligro si compramos en un lugar seguro y para ese tipo de moneda en una Numismatica y de este tipo de tiendas existen también en e-Bay y son reconocidas, pero no son "baratas" y es que un Columnario tiene un precio... Y que lo merece.

Sobre las falsificaciones qué decir, pero hoy en día son muchas las monedas que están sufriendo esa lacra. De todas formas, en aquellos tiempos tan lejanos, los mismos ingleses habían falsificado los Columnarios.


----------



## makokillo (25 Abr 2014)

Yo solo tengo 2 columnarios ( desgraciadamente los dos iguales). Yo soy aficionado a comprar mucho por Ebay. Teniendo todo tipo de precauciones no tiene por que haber problemas pero un columnario jamás lo compraria en Ebay. Uno lo compre en una subasta de Aureo y el otro en USA en una subasta de Heritage. Son dos casas de enorme prestigio, Aureo en España y Heritage tal vez la de mayor prestigio del mundo y hay veces que tambien se las cuelan.
El columnario de Aureo yo lo daria como EBC y me salio incluida comision y envio por 220€, el de Heritage estaba marcado como XF, es decir, tambien EBC y me salio incluyendo comisión, envio, IVA y aduanas por 210€. Creo que fueron buenas compras, sobre todo la de USA teniendo en cuenta que allí los "Yankis" se pirran por los columnarios y pagan burradas por ellos.

Creo que alguno de ellos ya lo he puesto aqui alguna vez, os los dejo de nuevo.


----------



## Tiogelito (25 Abr 2014)

Son preciosos (sobre todo el segundo, para migusto), y supongo que en tu mano todavia mas. ENHORABUENA!


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo solo tengo 2 columnarios ( desgraciadamente los dos iguales). Yo soy aficionado a comprar mucho por Ebay. Teniendo todo tipo de precauciones no tiene por que haber problemas pero un columnario jamás lo compraria en Ebay. Uno lo compre en una subasta de Aureo y el otro en USA en una subasta de Heritage. Son dos casas de enorme prestigio, Aureo en España y Heritage tal vez la de mayor prestigio del mundo y hay veces que tambien se las cuelan.
> El columnario de Aureo yo lo daria como EBC y me salio incluida comision y envio por 220€, el de Heritage estaba marcado como XF, es decir, tambien EBC y me salio incluyendo comisión, envio, IVA y aduanas por 210€. Creo que fueron buenas compras, sobre todo la de USA teniendo en cuenta que allí los "Yankis" se pirran por los columnarios y pagan burradas por ellos.
> 
> Creo que alguno de ellos ya lo he puesto aqui alguna vez, os los dejo de nuevo.



Hola, makokillo: Anda, que tiene "huevos" comprar dos Columnarios "repes", será que no hay "variedad"...) Lo que sí tengo que felicitarte es por el precio pagado y más dónde hicistes las compras:Aplauso::Aplauso:

En e-Bay puedes comprar al igual que en los mismos lugares que lo hicistes, pero en Numismáticas reconocidas y los precios suelen ser bastante más altos de lo que tú pagastes. Yo solamente tengo -de momento...- un Columnario, pero de los realmente "buenos" y lo compré allí. En Reales de a 8 voy mejor servido...:rolleye:

Por cierto, el segundo que muestras es realmente bonito.:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## averapaz (26 Abr 2014)

Si que están bonitos sí.

No se si la casa de subastas hace mención a ello, lo mismo es que no lo sabían, pero creo que los columnarios que tienes no son iguales. El primero es un 1763 mientras que el segundo es un 1763 sobre 2. No estoy seguro porque necesitaría verlo en mano pero se ve parte de un probable 2 en la fecha.


----------



## makokillo (26 Abr 2014)

averapaz dijo:


> Si que están bonitos sí.
> 
> No se si la casa de subastas hace mención a ello, lo mismo es que no lo sabían, pero creo que los columnarios que tienes no son iguales. El primero es un 1763 mientras que el segundo es un 1763 sobre 2. No estoy seguro porque necesitaría verlo en mano pero se ve parte de un probable 2 en la fecha.



Efectivamente esta sobre fechado en el 2, pero no es ninguna rareza ni nada por el estilo, el valor es practicamente el mismo que sin sobre fechar. No se si a la casa se le paso o no le quiso dar tampoco ninguna importancia, en la descripción no pusieron nada.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 13:42 ----------

Bueno pues ya estoy en disposición de enseñaros como ha quedado el experimento de limpieza del "tio gordo" con el metodo " asqueado".

Primero decir que tenia bastante mas roña de la que parecia y que he tenido que ser bastante mas agresivo que un baño de 30 segundos y un poco de cepillo suave.

El primer baño de 30 segundo y la pasada de cepillo apenas si han hecho nada en la moneda, excepto empezar a reblandecer la roña y la moneda empezaba a ponerse pegajosa. Segundo baño de 30 segundos y cepillo y algo se notaba pero cosa de poco. Tercer baño de 1 minuto y mucho cepillo y ya empezaban a desaparecer las grandes manchas de la cabeza y se le ha hecho mucho mas visible una mancha que tenia a las 3 mas o menos. Cuarto baño de 1 minuto y de nuevo mucho cepillo y las manchas de la cabeza casi han desaparecido pero la de las 3 no hay manera.Quinto baño, esta vez de dos minutos y mas y mas cepillo en la mancha de las 3 hasta que por fin parece que desaparece. Por el anverso tambien le daba un poco con el cepillo cada vez que la bañaba pero tenia muchisimo menos manchas y roña que el anverso. Por ultim la he limpiado con agua y los dedos, la he secado con un paño suave y despues con secador.

Ahora, naturalmente se nota que está limpiada gracias al brillo que ha cogido, asi que voy a intentar darle un poco de patina natural para matarle el brillo y de aqui a un mes o así la vuelvo a poner a ver que tal.

Como podeis ver, un efecto negativo de la limpieza es que la moneda parece mucho menos definida ya que la roña que se le mete entre los huecos le dá mucho efecto relieve.


----------



## sierramadre (26 Abr 2014)

Como sigamos frotando nos van a excomulgar los puretas de la numismarica.


----------



## sierramadre (26 Abr 2014)

Siguiendo con los columnarios y sus precios, veo subastas desiertas de vendedores excelentes, con garantia de por vida, miembros de la ANE y bla, bla, bla, vamos que la moneda seria de fiar por 130 euros.

Felipe V. 8 Reales 1743 Mexico MF | eBay

Vamos, que no entiendo nada.


----------



## makokillo (26 Abr 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Siguiendo con los columnarios y sus precios, veo subastas desiertas de vendedores excelentes, con garantia de por vida, miembros de la ANE y bla, bla, bla, vamos que la moneda seria de fiar por 130 euros.
> 
> Felipe V. 8 Reales 1743 Mexico MF | eBay
> 
> Vamos, que no entiendo nada.



En este caso no es que la subasta halla quedado desierta, si no que el vendedor la ha finalizado muchisimo antes de que acabase y sin dar tiempo a que nadie pujase. Puede que la halla vendido en tienda, que es lo mas probable. No sabemos y nunca sabremos que precio hubiera alcanzado si la hubiera dejado hasta el final de la subasta.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2014)

Completamente de acuerdo con makokillo. Con pasarse por esa tienda ya se ven los precios que tienen las monedas de a 8 Reales. Lo más probable es que alguien le haya hecho una oferta seria y es que es de las más antiguas -la mía lo es más...-, aparte de que el estado de conservación es muy bueno. Esa moneda puede costar perfectamente el doble de esos 130 Euros y creo que la subasta podría haberla llevado hacia ahí o, quizás, hasta algo más... La moneda lo valía.


----------



## makokillo (27 Abr 2014)

A ver que opinais de este columnario. Yo diria que es mas falso que judas ::


----------



## fff (27 Abr 2014)

Por? ...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2014)

Hola, makokillo: Te dejo dos auténticas de esa moneda y compara...

- Wikimoneda - Catalogue virtuel de numismatique

- Wikimoneda - Catalogue virtuel de numismatique

Y ante la duda, ya sabes... 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2014 at 20:01 ----------

Por si te sirve: en varias falsificaciones se ha observado que las dos torres estaban ligeramente inclinadas hacia adentro y aquí no se aprecia...


----------



## makokillo (27 Abr 2014)

Pues me mosquea la porosidad del lado izquiedo que hace sospecharque pueda ser fundida, no acuñada. Y me he guardado un dato importante :fiufiu::fiufiu: con lo perfecta que está,sin apenas igun desgaste, solo pesa 26,2 grs.


----------



## Denaar (27 Abr 2014)

Quizás me falla la vista, pero la columna de la izquierda (donde estan las porosidades que comentas) está inclinada hacia adentro (vamos que parece la torre de Pisa).

La S de Hispan esta como doblada como si hubiese alguna otra cosa debajo, me parece un poco tosca (más si la comparas con los enlaces que pone fernando).

Las N de IND y Ferdnd las veo también raras más toscas de lo normal. En general las leyendas son más gruesas.

Ese 5 de la fecha tampoco me gusta un pelo.

Corrigeme si me equivoco pero el desgaste en las caras de los leones tampoco se corresponde demasiado al desgaste generalizado de la moneda, parece más acusado en la cara de los leones.

Y como bien dices el peso no se corresponde mucho con el buen estado en general de la moneda.


----------



## makokillo (27 Abr 2014)

Finalmente vendida en Ebay por practicamente la mitad de su precio, 152€, todo un chollo, oiga ::
Vendedor con 8500 ventas y 100% positivos, al que por cierto yo le he comprado varios cincuentines


----------



## Tiogelito (27 Abr 2014)

Ponia el vendedor el peso???


----------



## makokillo (27 Abr 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Ponia el vendedor el peso???



Si, si en el enunciado de la subasta :
COLUMNARIO 8 REALES PLATA FERNANDO VI 1751 MEJICO PESO ACTUAL 26,2 GRS.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2014)

Pues, makokillo, con tantos votos favorables qué quieres que te diga... Podría ser perfectamente válida, pero venderla por ese precio... Es raro que en la subasta no se hayan "estirado" y más siendo de esa época.

Denaar, me he puesto las gafas y, la verdad, no percibo lo que tú, quizás es el posicionamiento de la moneda que da esa impresión o tendré que graduarme de nuevo la vista... A mí me ha chocado más el peso de la moneda en relación a su calidad.

Por ejemplo, el Columnario que yo tengo es de Felipe V, 1741, de una excelentísima calidad (su "pasta" me costó), y los datos técnicos son éstos: 26,8 gramos, 0,917, 38,5 mm. 

De todas formas, ya he indicado que los ingleses falsificaron muchas de estas piezas en aquellos tiempos y de la misma forma que sucedió con los Denarios y los bárbaros.

Yo, por regla general, cuando en una subasta hay una moneda muy "concreta" que no adquiere un valor "X", es decir un "mínimo", ya la descarto. Tonto o precavido, podeís calificarlo como queráis. 

Quizás, fff, que es para mí un experto en Numismatica pueda "iluminarnos" al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (27 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, makokillo, con tantos votos favorables qué quieres que te diga... Podría ser perfectamente válida, pero venderla por ese precio... Es raro que en la subasta no se hayan "estirado" y más siendo de esa época.
> 
> Denaar, me he puesto las gafas y, la verdad, no percibo lo que tú, quizás es el posicionamiento de la moneda que da esa impresión o tendré que graduarme de nuevo la vista... A mí me ha chocado más el peso de la moneda en relación a su calidad.
> 
> ...



Esto de Ebay no es una ciencia exacta. El vendedor es totalmente de fiar, atento y comunicativo pero no es numismatico, es mas bien anticuario por lo que perfectamente se la han podido colar a el. Por otra parte si el que compra no se da cuenta de que es falso le da un positivo y si se da cuenta, el vendedor admite devoluciones y por lo tanto cambiaria la moneda sin problemas y se llevaria un positivo o por lo menos no se llevaria un negativo. Igualmente cabe la posibilidad de que sepa que algunas monedas sean falsas pero las venda igualmente y si alguien se queja con cambiarla es suficiente, en uno o dos meses la vuelve a poner en venta y así hasta que alguien no se dé cuenta y el vendedor sigue con sus 100% positivos.

Como tu dices, puede que halla perdido un chollo, llamadme tonto o precavido :XX::XX: pero prefiero estar seguro aunque el vendedor cambie la moneda,que luego es un follon de mails y gastos de envio.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2014)

Si te sirve de "consuelo", makokillo, yo no la habría comprado a ese precio... De hecho, hoy estaba mirando un Columnario que está en subasta en e-Bay y no voy a pujar por él, ya que su aspecto y precio me echan para atrás...

Además, hay un tipo de monedas hoy en día que hay que comprar en Numismaticas: Denarios, Columnarios y Reales de a 8. Esas monedas suelen ser caras y "rebajadas" pues como que no me lo creo. Además, es que son un tipo de moneda que tienen un valor y comprarla falsa ya me dirás tú que "negocio" es ese. 

Y con la irrupción de los chinos hay que ir con mucho cuidado... Éstos venden duros a peseta.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (28 Abr 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si te sirve de "consuelo", makokillo, yo no la habría comprado a ese precio... De hecho, hoy estaba mirando un Columnario que está en subasta en e-Bay y no voy a pujar por él, ya que su aspecto y precio me echan para atrás...
> 
> Además, hay un tipo de monedas hoy en día que hay que comprar en Numismaticas: Denarios, Columnarios y Reales de a 8. Esas monedas suelen ser caras y "rebajadas" pues como que no me lo creo. Además, es que son un tipo de moneda que tienen un valor y comprarla falsa ya me dirás tú que "negocio" es ese.
> 
> ...



Razon tienes Fernando, un columnario se compra no a alguien que sepa de monedas sino a un verdadero experto. Hay mas gatos que liebres...


----------



## makokillo (28 Abr 2014)

fff dijo:


> Razon tienes Fernando, un columnario se compra no a alguien que sepa de monedas sino a un verdadero experto. Hay mas gatos que liebres...



Tengo otros 2 columnarios en el punto de mira. Estos estan certificados y amortajados en su sarcofago por ANACS con lo que se supone que son autenticos 100% por que aunque el vendedor no sea experto, los de ANACS si lo son. Y digo que se supone por que tampoco seria la primera vez que a ANACS, NGC o PCGS se la cuelan tambien, pero si ya no nos vamos a fiar ni de las casas de certificación....apaga y vamonos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Abr 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Tengo otros 2 columnarios en el punto de mira. Estos estan certificados y amortajados en su sarcofago por ANACS con lo que se supone que son autenticos 100% por que aunque el vendedor no sea experto, los de ANACS si lo son. Y digo que se supone por que tampoco seria la primera vez que a ANACS, NGC o PCGS se la cuelan tambien, pero si ya no nos vamos a fiar ni de las casas de certificación....apaga y vamonos.



Es que si las falsificaciones llegan a ese nivel de precisión, casi valdrá la pena coleccionar las falsificaciones por su valor artístico...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2014)

Hola, asqueado: En su momento, decidí tener un Columnario de "verdad" y me costó una "pasta", pero entiendo que esa moneda tiene que estar de forma "obligatoria" en una colección de Numismatica. No creo que vuelva a comprar otro, pero el que tengo tiene todas las "garantías", aunque claro la "seguridad" nunca se tiene, pero hay monedas que compradas hace muchos años no tienen porqué ser falsificadas.

Teniendo en cuenta tu magnifica colección, creo que deberías "arriesgarte" a tener uno y dada la cantidad de dedicas a las monedas, pues creo que podrías obtener uno asequible. Eso sí, de 250 Euros para arriba...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## makokillo (28 Abr 2014)

Se me escapó por agonias y querer pagar solo 200 euros ::
Y este era guapo, antiguo y rescatado del mar


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Se me escapó por agonias y querer pagar solo 200 euros ::
> Y este era guapo, antiguo y rescatado del mar



Es que hay que ser "gitano" para intentar conseguir esa pieza a ese precio:XX::XX::XX: Lástima, no haber sabido de esa subasta, porque yo sé de uno que, quizás, ahora lo tendría en el "cofre"))

makokillo, otro día con una pieza así no seas tan "tacaño":cook:

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (28 Abr 2014)

Es precioso. Si esta documentado que viene de naufragio, aumenta su valor...
Por curiosidad ¿en cuanto se adjudico?
Quizas molaria un hilo especifico de columnarios


----------



## makokillo (28 Abr 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Es precioso. Si esta documentado que viene de naufragio, aumenta su valor...
> Por curiosidad ¿en cuanto se adjudico?
> Quizas molaria un hilo especifico de columnarios



Pues depende. Si lo compro un americano, apenas 220 dolares. Si fué de fuera de USA unos 300 dolares, osea un chollo y un chollazo para el americano ya que allí se pagan mucho mas caros que aqui.


----------



## Tiogelito (28 Abr 2014)

Yo lo intente una vez alli, era preciosa, pero no enviaban fuera (discupas por la falta de acentos, el movil me sabotea)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Abr 2014)

Asqueado, mas bonitas en foto que en dibujo, si señor.


----------



## makokillo (29 Abr 2014)

Gracias Perillá10. El precio está muy bien pero en columnarios prefiero pagar un 20 o 25% mas y pillarme alguno en EBC o EBC+. Lo de los 200 euros es solo una anecdota, puje solo 200 por si sonaba la flauta pero ya sabia que no me lo llevaria por que es muy probable que el que se lo llevó tubiera su puja maxima mas arriba de 300 euros.
A ver si a algun otro forero le interesa.



Perillán10 dijo:


> Estas de suerte Makokillo. Por esos 200 euros yo te puedo vender este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Perillán10 (29 Abr 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Gracias Perillá10. El precio está muy bien pero en columnarios prefiero pagar un 20 o 25% mas y pillarme alguno en EBC o EBC+. Lo de los 200 euros es solo una anecdota, puje solo 200 por si sonaba la flauta pero ya sabia que no me lo llevaria por que es muy probable que el que se lo llevó tubiera su puja maxima mas arriba de 300 euros.
> A ver si a algun otro forero le interesa.



OK, de nada. Además entiendo que quieras pillar uno en EBC o EBC+ pero pagar sólo un 20 ó 25% pues... no se. Que tengas suerte. Yo te le ofrecía porque parecías interesado en uno del 43.

Lo quito, por que entiendo que este no es el sitio adecuado para vender.


----------



## makokillo (1 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Como ya os dije, el mismo dia que Conde84 puso aquí la moneda, me enamoré de ella y no tube otra eleccion que comprarla .
> Me acaba de llegar desde Rusia con amor  . La verdad es que la moneda es preciosa tanto en el anverso como en el reverso. ¿ Que opinais?
> 
> _*500 TENGE - KAZAKHSTAN 2013 - SHURALE - TALES OF THE PEOPLE OF KAZAKHSTAN*_
> ...




Actualizo el post con dos nuevas monedas de la serie que me acaban de llegar.



_*500 TENGE - KAZAKHSTAN 2011 - ALDAR KOSE - TALES OF THE PEOPLE OF KAZAKHSTAN*_

*KM# *215
*Pais: *Kazakhstan
*Ceca: *Ust-Kamenogorsk
*Año:* 2011 
*Valor facial:* 500 Tenge
*Metal: *Plata de 0.925 milesimas.
*Peso:* 31,1 grs
*Diametro:* 38,61 mm
*Tirada:* 4.000
*Acabado:* Proof. En estuche y con certificado de autenticidad.
*Canto: *Estriado
*Anverso:* Escudo de la República de Kazakhstan. En el centro del campo se muestra una figura ornamental kazaja, debajo el valor nominal “500”. La leyenda inferior se refiere a la denominación monetaria de Kazajastán “Tenge” y a ambos lados “ҚАЗАҚСТАН РЕСПУБЛИКАСЫ” (República de Kazasjtán) en lengua kazaja y “РЕСПУБЛИКА КАЗАХСТАН” (República de Kazasjtán) en ruso. 
*Reverso:*Personaje principal del cuento de hadas, (fragmento de una ilustración de M. Alin) Aldar-Kose, en burro con su perro tras él. El nombre de la moneda en kazajo a la izquierda "Алдар-Көсе".A la derecha, el año, el metal, la ley y el peso. Al lado la marca de ceca.








_*500 TENGE - KAZAKHSTAN 2012 - ROLY POLY - TALES OF THE PEOPLE OF KAZAKHSTAN*_


*KM# * ??
*Pais: *Kazakhstan
*Ceca: *Ust-Kamenogorsk
*Año:* 2012 
*Valor facial:* 500 Tenge
*Metal: *Plata de 0.925 milesimas.
*Peso:* 31,1 grs
*Diametro:* 38,61 mm
*Tirada:* 4.000
*Acabado:* Proof. En estuche y con certificado de autenticidad.
*Canto: *Estriado
*Anverso:* Escudo de la República de Kazakhstan. En el centro del campo se muestra una figura ornamental kazaja, debajo el valor nominal “500”. La leyenda inferior se refiere a la denominación monetaria de Kazajastán “Tenge” y a ambos lados “ҚАЗАҚСТАН РЕСПУБЛИКАСЫ” (República de Kazasjtán) en lengua kazaja y “РЕСПУБЛИКА КАЗАХСТАН” (República de Kazasjtán) en ruso. 
*Reverso:*En circulo los personajes principales del cuento de hadas " Roly Poly". En el centro el nombre de la moneda en kazajo «БАУЫРСАҚ» y en ruso «КОЛОБОК». Arriba el metal, la ley y el peso de la moneda «Ag 925 31,1 gr.» Bajo estos, el año “2012” y la marca de ceca.







---------- Post added 01-may-2014 at 14:38 ----------




asqueado dijo:


> Algunas pocas mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La de "CAKABAU" no es precisamente barata, unos 40 leuros pero supongo que no has pagado eso ¿ verdad? . Por cierto que en esta moneda es mas barata la proof que la satinada ya que la proof es una tirada de 8.299 y la satin de solo 2.400 piezas.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Te estás poniendo las "botas"... Como se nota que no hay "liquidez" y que pena que no viéramos estos precios en tiempos más cercanos. De todas formas, asqueado, en las monedas que a mí me interesan no bajan mucho los precios. Sí que están algo más baratas, pero un Denario -he vuelto a comprar- sigue valiendo dinero y lo mismo pasa en Columnarios, Reales de a 8 y también en las de Premium...

Aún así he comprado últimamente unos Duros de España que me han costado bastante baratos. El "problema" -y me "alegro"...- es que no me ha dado por los Duros del Mundo...
Bueno, hoy he comprado un tubo de Bullion para "aligerar" la liquidez de la cuenta... para lo que dan estos HdP.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (1 May 2014)

Pues hablando de "duros del mundo", un forero de Imperio Numismatico acaba de empezar un proyecto de una Wiki de duros del mundo que a algunos nos puede venir muy bien.

WikiDuro


----------



## _Mirar_ (3 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hoy he recibido esta moneda tercera entrega de la serie Vida en la tierra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si llegan las mias... Tanta fiesta estan atascadas en correos.
Tengo ganas de verlas... :baba::baba::baba:
La serie mejora poco a poco.:Aplauso:

Mis doble A (austriaca "life on the ground"y australiana "megafauna")


----------



## sierramadre (4 May 2014)

Mi ultima adquisición, es una igual que esta de la foto:







Mejico 
1993
Serie Precolombina ( Bajo relieve de El tajin )
5 Pesos
Plata pura 9999 mm.
31,10 Gramos ( 1 onza Troy )
Diametro = 40 mm.

El vendedor en un principio es de confianza pero me mosquea que su peso es de 30,9 y su medida de 40,15.

¿entrarian esas varianzas de medida y peso según vuestra opinión dentro de lo razonable?

Un saludo.


----------



## makokillo (4 May 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Mi ultima adquisición, es una igual que esta de la foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo mi colección de precolombinas ni las he pesado ni medido, primero por que confio al 100% del vendedor y segundo por no sacarlas de su capsula. Pero que grado de exactitud crees que pueden tener las heramientas que usas para pesar y medir? por que estas hablando de 0,20 grs y 0,15 mm. Yo creo que con herramientas baratas esas diferencias son logicas.


----------



## fff (4 May 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> El vendedor en un principio es de confianza pero me mosquea que su peso es de 30,9 y su medida de 40,15.
> 
> ¿entrarian esas varianzas de medida y peso según vuestra opinión dentro de lo razonable?



Lo mejor es poner la foto. En cualquier caso esas 'varianzas' entran dentro de la tolerancia.
Para que te hagas una idea, un duro de 25 gr, tiene +0,25 y -0,25, es decir entre 24,75 y 25,25. Pesos por debajo o por encima ya empiezan a ser sospechosos PERO todavia pueden ser buenos. Cuando se van mucho mas... entonces la sospecha tiene que dispararse.

Sin embargo hemos visto onzas kookaburas de más de medio gramo de tolerancia, sobre todo de los primeros años y alguien comento que el canguro del 2007 tambien tenia un peso poco usual...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/277088-monedas-premium-xix-canguros-9.html


----------



## sierramadre (4 May 2014)

fff dijo:


> Lo mejor es poner la foto. En cualquier caso esas 'varianzas' entran dentro de la tolerancia.
> Para que te hagas una idea, un duro de 25 gr, tiene +0,25 y -0,25, es decir entre 24,75 y 25,25. Pesos por debajo o por encima ya empiezan a ser sospechosos PERO todavia pueden ser buenos. Cuando se van mucho mas... entonces la sospecha tiene que dispararse.
> 
> Sin embargo hemos visto onzas kookaburas de más de medio gramo de tolerancia, sobre todo de los primeros años y alguien comento que el canguro del 2007 tambien tenia un peso poco usual...
> ...



Gracias por la contestacion, lo cierto es que el grabado de la moneda es identico al original y el sonido es de plata, ademas de que el vendedor de momento me resulta fiable pero nunca habia visto tanta varianza, como mucho 0,1 grs de peso y que el peso fuera de menos y el diametro de mas no me cuadraba.
La damos entonces por buena, a mi lo que mejor me da que una moneda es plata es el sonido, lo que desconozco es si existen metales que den un sonido similar.
Soy musico aficionado y tengo cierto oido y me suena mas o menos igual que otras monedas de medidas y pesos similares.
Un saludo.


----------



## fff (4 May 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Soy musico aficionado y tengo cierto oido y me suena mas o menos igual que otras monedas de medidas y pesos similares.
> Un saludo.



Pues coge varias monedas de 1 oz, las mas comunes y veras que algunas suenan diferentes. Todo depende de como se haya tratado la plata.
Y en el oro, las monedas antiguas suenan diferente tambien si la ceca era mas chapucera...


----------



## makokillo (4 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Subo algunas mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Madre mia, vas a dejar al sloveno sin monedas :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## makokillo (4 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Ya decia yo que ultimamente habia muchos pujadores con este vendedor y claro ahora lo entiendo:XX::XX::XX:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no,no :no: que yo nunca he pujado. Entre bomberos no nos vamos a pisar la manguera :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 May 2014)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Buenas venía a joderles
> ...
> Eso sí, como competencia soy fuerte



Asqueado, Makokillo, ir con cuidado que Trading habla en serio y lo ultimo que podeis esperar de él es la solidaridad entre bomberos de la que se ha hecho gala hace unos posts. Una vez ha agotado los K12, el bullion, y las premium ahora el "culo-veo-culo-quiero" se ha fijado en los duros :ouch: ver para creer... Pero os aviso, todo lo que digais en publico sera utilizado en contra vuestra, por lo que luego no digais que no se os avisó... :


----------



## makokillo (7 May 2014)

En vista de que ultimamente no encuentro nada de mi gusto y ando escaso de compras, os pongo una rusita de platita que salió de mi saquito 

_*20 KOPEKS - RUSIA 1913 *_


*KM# *Y# 22a.1
*País: *Rusia
*Año:* 1913
*Reinado:* Zar Nicolas II (1894-1917)
*Ceca:* St. Petersburg
*Valor facial:* 20 Kopeks
*Metal: *Plata, fineza 0,500.
*Peso:* 3,6 grs
*Diámetro:* 22 mm
*Tirada:* 4.250.000
*Canto: *Estriado
*Anverso:* Aguila Imperial bicefala, coronada. Abajo en caracteres cirilicos B C , iniciales del jefe de ceca en esa época, Victor Smirnov. 
*Reverso:* Denominación y marca de ceca en 4 lineas rodeadas de unas ramas de laurel, coronada arriba”. Leyenda: * 20 * / KOPEKS / 1913 / CPB (cyrillic)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (8 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> pero como comprenderas *yo nunca he dado, ni dare mis enlaces de mis vendedores, y el que lo haga es porque es gili.*..



A eso me refería, que no asumieras que todo el mundo respeta los códigos entre caballeros igual que tu y makokillo, Y se que eres "perro viejo" , pero temía que además fueras "trozo de pan", disculpa mi ingenuidad. :o. Pero después de ver ciertas... no pisadas de manguera, no, directamente confiscación de la manguera y de la autobomba, pues la colaboración entre foreros la realizo uno a uno.


----------



## Tiogelito (8 May 2014)

Mi primer columnario. La verdad es que esperaba que una moneda tan señera tuviese mejor factura (al menos estuviese centrada)





Cerca de 200 euros.

Por favor, por favor, por favor que no sea falso!


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Mi primer columnario. La verdad es que esperaba que una moneda tan señera tuviese mejor factura (al menos estuviese centrada)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, Tiogelito: Con las oportunas "reservas", no me parece falso y más si lo has comprado en un sitio "confiable". Si lo ve el conforero fff, quizás, te dé su opinión y que yo, personalmente, valoro mucho. A veces, pienso que es numismatico "profesional"...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (8 May 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Mi primer columnario. La verdad es que esperaba que una moneda tan señera tuviese mejor factura (al menos estuviese centrada)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A primera vista parece bueno pero donde más se notan las falsificaciones es en el canto. Haz una buena foto del canto a ver que tal. Luego la medida y el peso que este dentro de los limites normales.


----------



## fff (8 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Tiogelito: Con las oportunas "reservas", no me parece falso y más si lo has comprado en un sitio "confiable". Si lo ve el conforero fff, quizás, te dé su opinión y que yo, personalmente, valoro mucho. A veces, pienso que es numismatico "profesional"...
> 
> Saludos.



 Huy, creo que no merezco tantos honores, para ser sincero el columnario es una pieza que solo un profesional que esté muy versado puede certificar de verdad. Huid de las fechas raras y los chollos, y yo no los compraria en ebay, por lo menos ninguno que no llevara sello y factura de un comerciante que sepais honrado.

Bueno, y como hace tiempo que no posteo ninguna, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción  presentar un par de pequeñinas que han sido acogidas en casa y que han viajado muchos km con una persona excelente y del todo recomendable, a la que le quedo tremendamente agradecido :Aplauso:



Spoiler



La primera es 1oz 999 Ag Proof "años de servicio", que es la piedra de los soles con esa angelita tan mona 



<a href="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-J_d4eUtR7Rk/U2uzbBd9biI/AAAAAAAAFDY/ySOfnSUKZI4/s1600/IMG_1622.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-J_d4eUtR7Rk/U2uzbBd9biI/AAAAAAAAFDY/ySOfnSUKZI4/s320/IMG_1622.jpg" /></a>
<a href="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uFfwn7DgP9g/U2uzp8YvoeI/AAAAAAAAFDk/zluP-uvI4hU/s1600/IMG_1623.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uFfwn7DgP9g/U2uzp8YvoeI/AAAAAAAAFDk/zluP-uvI4hU/s320/IMG_1623.jpg" /></a>



Spoiler



La segunda es 1/2oz 999 Ag Proof Piedra de los soles



<a href="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-haiUAQAElrQ/U2u0AreSXlI/AAAAAAAAFDs/0uAlay6-q_k/s1600/IMG_1625.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-haiUAQAElrQ/U2u0AreSXlI/AAAAAAAAFDs/0uAlay6-q_k/s320/IMG_1625.jpg" /></a>
<a href="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-wwl5CAknYi8/U2u2IoW9A2I/AAAAAAAAFD0/etykYN-_kUQ/s1600/IMG_1626.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-wwl5CAknYi8/U2u2IoW9A2I/AAAAAAAAFD0/etykYN-_kUQ/s320/IMG_1626.jpg" /></a>

En fin, en mi opinión, dos monedas dignas de una buena coleccion de onzas Ag 999

La verdad es que la plata mexicana está acuñada con gran calidad y belleza. Quizás valdria la pena pagar a nuestros FNMT un cursillo por aquellas tierras :


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2014)

Hola, fff: En e-Bay tienes tiendas de Numismatica que también tienen tienda "física" y que he podido constatar en diferentes ocasiones. Como ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones, y ya lo sabes, hay un determinado tipo de monedas que deben comprarse SI o SI en Numismaticas, vamos si quieres tenerlas con un mínimo de "seguridad". Eso no quita para que, en contadas ocasiones, puedas encontrar algunos "chollos" en las subastas, pues hay gente que hereda algunas monedas y no saben lo que tienen entre "manos". Son honrosas "excepciones", pero existir, existen...

Sin embargo, insisto en que un Columnario, un Real de a 8, etc. no dejan de ser un "capricho" caro y, por tanto, debemos asumir que hay que "pagarlo"...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (8 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, fff: En e-Bay tienes tiendas de Numismatica que también tienen tienda "física" y que he podido constatar en diferentes ocasiones. Como ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones, y ya lo sabes, hay un determinado tipo de monedas que deben comprarse SI o SI en Numismaticas, vamos si quieres tenerlas con un mínimo de "seguridad". Eso no quita para que, en contadas ocasiones, puedas encontrar algunos "chollos" en las subastas, pues hay gente que hereda algunas monedas y no saben lo que tienen entre "manos". Son honrosas "excepciones", pero existir, existen...
> 
> Sin embargo, insisto en que un Columnario, un Real de a 8, etc. no dejan de ser un "capricho" caro y, por tanto, debemos asumir que hay que "pagarlo"...
> 
> Saludos.



Nada que objetar, 100% de acuerdo... excepto que son caprichos caros 
Obviamente las calidades en las que nos gustan sí son caprichos y muy caros, pero tener una moneda excelentemente bien conservada de hace 2 siglos... pues es una pasta, pero que lo vale. Aqui ademas entramos en el negocio de inversion...


----------



## trasgukoke (9 May 2014)

yo creo que cada uno se labra su camino..
y andar lo que otro a andado por tus medios tiene mas mérito y satisfacción que si te lo dan hecho.y si le sumas un poco de prepotencia..
apaga y a oscuras...
y veo perfecto que pocos revelen sus cotos de caza. ..
y esto es como las mujeres..
si se donde hay que tías buenas. no lo voy a pregonar por todos lados.. para que sea otro el que se las haga...

no se lo tome nadie a mal.. 
jeje..


----------



## fff (9 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Bonitas dos medallas y si te digo la verdad me gusta mas la angelita, sera porque la otra la tengo muy vista.
> Yo tengo mayoria de colecciones en moneda mexicana, a mi me encantan por su calidad y belleza como bien dices, algun dia quizas suba algunas.



Tienes razon, las dos son medallas, acuñadas por la ceca mexicana, pero no son monedas, aunque pensaba inicialmente que el calendario si lo era... En cualquier caso estoy muy contento con la compra


----------



## Denaar (9 May 2014)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Me queda "claro" que estas monedas no son del "ebay"....
> 
> Y además que sois poco solidarios para no dejarme meter mordisco en el "gran negocio" jajajaja..
> 
> ...



A mi lo que no me queda claro es si quieres "invertir" en monedas con valor numismatico o tu intencion es coleccionar. 

Si quieres invertir tu mercado es el Bullion y no el numismatico. 

Pero lo que realmente no entiendo es que quieras "asaltar" ebay para comprar piezas con valor numismático sin saber, y te cito textualmente NPI de numis. Lo dices en serio? o solo es por dartelas de importante , porque entrar aqui como un elefante en una cristaleria y encima tildar al SR. ASQUEADO de poco compañerista no queda bonito.

Mi consejo : TU PRIMERA COMPRA EN EBAY DEBERIA SER UN PARACAIDAS PORQUE COMO ASALTES EBAY SIN TENER UNOS MINIMOS CONOCIMIENTOS DE NUMISMATICA DE LA OSTIA QUE TE VAS A DAR NO TE VA A RECONOCER NI DIOS A NO SER QUE QUIERAS TENER UNA COLECCION/INVERSION DE MONEDAS FALSAS Y PIERDAS TODO ESE DINERO QUE DICES QUE TIENES.

Hay que ser mas humilde compañero, entrar , leer, mirar , preguntar y sobretodo respetar. En ese momento incluso ASQUEADO (al que llamas poco compañero) sera el primero en ayudarte.


----------



## trasgukoke (15 May 2014)

Buenas. ..
Un amiguete me pregunta si sé que podria ser esto...
y yo como sabeis..no piloto...
si alguien la reconoce... mi amiguete os lo agradecería. .

y yo pongo los mojitos...















Gracias..
Un saludo..

---------- Post added 15-may-2014 at 21:20 ----------

Hola.. ni caso. . ya está. .
parece que es....

CHINA COIN KWANG SHU KUOPING/ONE TAEL/39MM

gracias y disculpad.. un saludo..


----------



## makokillo (15 May 2014)

trasgukoke dijo:


> Buenas. ..
> Un amiguete me pregunta si sé que podria ser esto...
> y yo como sabeis..no piloto...
> si alguien la reconoce... mi amiguete os lo agradecería. .
> ...



En teoria es un Tael de plata equivalente a un dolar. Y digo en teoria por que de esos actualmente hay bastantes mas falsos que autenticos. Creo que es una moneda bastante escasa y cara.


----------



## trasgukoke (15 May 2014)

Hola makokillo..
gracias por contestar...
si me habia emocionado..
pero leyendo un poco con Google. .
es lo que he visto..
en ebay hay algunas caras.. que igual son plata..
y otras super tiradas.. que seguramente será n falsas. ..
ya he informado al chico..

Para que no se emocione mucho por si acaso. .jeje
un saludo


----------



## sierramadre (16 May 2014)

He visto esto y no se si es una réplica de alguna mint privada alemana, un fake o que es, me resulta extraño con ese certificado en aleman en lugar de llevar el de nuestra amada y patria fnmt.

Estos certificados los he visto tambien con monedas de euros,ecus e incluso levas de plata de otros paises, como no entiendo aleman me da miedo, pues eso, que no sean originales y sean copias de alguna mint privada teutona.

¿Alguna mente sabia y preclara que pueda iluminarme?

Gracias por adelantado.













http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/mnzen4038ulrs5734ez.jpg


----------



## conde84 (16 May 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> He visto esto y no se si es una réplica de alguna mint privada alemana, un fake o que es, me resulta extraño con ese certificado en aleman en lugar de llevar el de nuestra amada y patria fnmt.
> 
> Estos certificados los he visto tambien con monedas de euros,ecus e incluso levas de plata de otros paises, como no entiendo aleman me da miedo, pues eso, que no sean originales y sean copias de alguna mint privada teutona.
> 
> ...



Creo que son certificados propios que hace la MDM y que carecen de cualquier valor real,mejor dicho no tienen ninguna oficialidad,te hacen certificados de cualquier moneda,aunque sea de la de 2 euros del escorial.


----------



## makokillo (16 May 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> He visto esto y no se si es una réplica de alguna mint privada alemana, un fake o que es, me resulta extraño con ese certificado en aleman en lugar de llevar el de nuestra amada y patria fnmt.
> 
> Estos certificados los he visto tambien con monedas de euros,ecus e incluso levas de plata de otros paises, como no entiendo aleman me da miedo, pues eso, que no sean originales y sean copias de alguna mint privada teutona.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es autentica de la FNMT pero el peso que pone en el certificado no cuadra. Pone que pesa 31,1 grs y su peso es de 33,62 grs. ¿ cuanto te piden por ella?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2014)

Pues, curiosamente, no la tengo. Sí, la que se hizo de 200 pesetas. He buscado y sí, la FNMT la hizo en la Ecus IV serie Madrid Capital Europea de la Cultura - 5 Ecus - Plata calidad Proof - CARLOS III. Dstos técnicos: 33,62 grs. - 42 mm. - Tirada ¡ojo!: 42.978 con estuche y certificado.

Es una moneda cara y sería interesante saber lo qué te piden por ella, aunque realmente volvemos a lo de siempre cuando hablamos de las monedas de la FNMT: muy caras en relación a su calidad. Hay mejores opciones.


----------



## sierramadre (16 May 2014)

Gracias conde84 desconocia lo de esos certificados mdm, ultimamente los veo mucho, un familiar viaja mucho a alemania y ha comprado varias monedas con esos mdm pero nunca los habia visto con moneda española.

Lo que me mosquea aparte del peso aunque en el certificado quizas se refieren al peso neto de plata es que algo que se vendio con estuche y certificado de la fnmt ahora lo vendan sin estuche y con un certificado aleman.

Lo del precio aun es indeterminado, es una subasta.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2014)

Hola, sierramadre: Los 33,62 gramos de Plata 0,925 se corresponden con 31,10 de 0,999, es decir la tradicional Onza. Lo que no me parece correcto y que para mí le quita "valor" es que el certificado es muy chapucero y, en España, no podría "competir" con el original de la FNMT. Además, un certificado donde no figura la tirada...

Tu haz lo que quieras, pero yo no la compraría. Ahora bien, si te gusta la moneda y te sale bien de precio, pues tú mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (16 May 2014)

Gracias Fernando, el problema es que tengo debilidad por los ecu y por carlos III, y esta moneda cumple con los 2 y ya se me ha escapado varias veces.
Pujare bajo a ver si cae, no hay prisa.
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2014)

Pues, sierramadre, ya que tienes debilidad por ese tipo de moneda, te envío un MP donde la puedes encontrar "bien" de precio y con garantías. Eso sí, no he comprado ahí y desconozco si esta moneda concreta la venden con certificado (por el precio no lo creo...). El hecho de no a haber comprado no quiere decir que no tenga buenas referencias y es que tengo muchos "proveedores" y hay que ir con cuidado, porque se corre el riesgo de que aparezca por aquí un "devorador" de la Plata y nos quedemos con un desierto...

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (17 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, sierramadre, ya que tienes debilidad por ese tipo de moneda, te envío un MP donde la puedes encontrar "bien" de precio y con garantías. Eso sí, no he comprado ahí y desconozco si esta moneda concreta la venden con certificado (por el precio no lo creo...). El hecho de no a haber comprado no quiere decir que no tenga buenas referencias y es que tengo muchos "proveedores" y hay que ir con cuidado, porque se corre el riesgo de que aparezca por aquí un "devorador" de la Plata y nos quedemos con un desierto...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando, ya he leido al hermano Hunt del foro, a ver si compra unas toneladas de monedas de la fnmt y se disparan las nuestra X10.

Un saludo.


----------



## conde84 (17 May 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Gracias Fernando, ya he leido al hermano Hunt del foro, a ver si compra unas toneladas de monedas de la fnmt y se disparan las nuestra X10.
> 
> Un saludo.



JAJAJA me ha hecho gracia el comentario,segun parecia no iba a quedar una moneda de plata a la venta en ebay,las iba a comprar todas,a ver si llevamos tiempo esperando la caida del comex y eso va a ser lo de menos, ya que el precio de la plata lo dicta el ''hermano Hunt'', por lo menos en ebay.


----------



## sierramadre (17 May 2014)

Jeje, me cae muy bien el forero en cuestion, no tengo muy claro si es real o un personaje inventado, pero la pasion que desprende en sus inversiones es digna de alabanza, yo soy mas comedido en mis pasiones y en mi presupuesto pero me gusta leerle.
Me quede con las ganas de ver el video de su Fort Knox, disfrazado con peluca y bigote y con voz de loquendo, pero que le vamos a hacer.....

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2014)

No, no creo que el "hermano perdido" de los Hunt sea un personaje ficticio... No sé si realmente tiene lo que refiere, pero desde luego "pobre" no es... Además, tengo bastante experiencia en el tema de la inversión y los MPs para saber "distinguir" y "diferenciar"... Creo que es un tío bastante bueno "especulando", aunque esa es una arma de "doble filo", pero parece que, de momento, le va dando resultado.

El único "pero" que le pondría es su "prepotencia" y que debiera vigilar, ya que la misma es el "pasaporte" idóneo para pegarse una buena "castaña" en la vida y ya no digo en el mundo de la "inversión".

Lo de e-Bay está claro que era un "farol"... A él sólo le interesa la Plata y no va a pagar para nada por encima del Spot, pero claro hay vendedores fuera de ahí y que venden a un precio interesante. Y en uno de mis "proveedores" hoy ya he notado síntomas de "debilidad" pues no he podido comprarle toda la Plata que quería y es una clara señal de que hay compradores "no identificados"... Este "proveedor" no es conocido en el foro y, desde luego, por mí va a seguir en el "anonimato".


----------



## sierramadre (19 May 2014)

Una igual que esta, impecable. Recién llegada a casa, me enamoré de ella desde el primer momento que la vi.

Pedazo de onza bonita.














Un saludo.


----------



## Imperial (20 May 2014)

Pues ya podría poner una foto de su cantidades ingentes de plata... Que aquí somos muchos Santo Tomas...o metemos el dedo en la llaga o no nos creemos na de na... 

Ni una foto ha puesto verdad? A ver si es que yo me lo he perdido...

Cuando esté en España si alguien quiere cambiar monedas por mexicanas, llevo bastantes repetidas.


----------



## makokillo (20 May 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Pues ya podría poner una foto de su cantidades ingentes de plata... Que aquí somos muchos Santo Tomas...o metemos el dedo en la llaga o no nos creemos na de na...
> 
> Ni una foto ha puesto verdad? A ver si es que yo me lo he perdido...
> 
> Cuando esté en España si alguien quiere cambiar monedas por mexicanas, llevo bastantes repetidas.



Te podias traer libertades en proof que yo las colecciono por años y fuera de Maxico es muy dificil conseguirlas


----------



## Imperial (20 May 2014)

Makokillo, he pillado algunas libertades proof en 1,2 y 5 oz, pero muy pocas, pero si me dices que son valoradas, me pillo algunas más...que años te interesan?

Tengo las libertades de 1 Kg...esa es bastante bonita...con su estuche, certificado y demás...pero estas no las vendo...por ahora.

Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## makokillo (20 May 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Makokillo, he pillado algunas libertades proof en 1,2 y 5 oz, pero muy pocas, pero si me dices que son valoradas, me pillo algunas más...que años te interesan?
> 
> Tengo las libertades de 1 Kg...esa es bastante bonita...con su estuche, certificado y demás...pero estas no las vendo...por ahora.
> 
> Gracias por la recomendación.



Yo colecciono solo las de 1 onza. Me faltan bastantes años:
De 1987 a 2002 ambas incluidas, 2004, 2005, 2006 , 2007 , 2009, 2012 y 2014.
Hay algunos años como 1998 y 1999 que son especialmente caras por su baja tirada, tan solo 500 y 600 unidades. Luego hay otras entre 1500 y 5000 monedas de tirada que son caras y luego estan las de tiradas de 10.000 que son la mayoria de las que yo tengo  que las pagué sobre 40 y pocos euros.
No se si ni siquiera allí en Mexico podrás encontrar las de tiradas bajas. A ver si puedes preguntar por las del 98 y 99 y del 2000 al 2007 por ejemplo a ver si las tienen y cuanto te piden por ellas.


----------



## Imperial (21 May 2014)

Makokillo,

De las antiguas libertades en satín puedo conseguirte fácil de esos años, pero en proof...eso es otro tema, ¿solo te interesan proof?

Mejor me contestas pro privado si tienes cualquier comentario, para no "intoxicar" el foro.

Por cierto me he comprado el estuche del Bicentenario y el del Centenario...a ver si puedo subir unas fotillos, que me ha caducado lo de imageshack y ahora no se como hacerlo.


----------



## makokillo (21 May 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Makokillo,
> 
> De las antiguas libertades en satín puedo conseguirte fácil de esos años, pero en proof...eso es otro tema, ¿solo te interesan proof?
> 
> ...



Abrete una cuenta en https://www.flickr.com/ es gratuito,tienes un terrabite para subir fotos y con toda la calidad con que las subas, no se comprimen.


----------



## oinoko (21 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Abrete una cuenta en https://www.flickr.com/ es gratuito,tienes un *terrabite* para subir fotos y con toda la calidad con que las subas, no se comprimen.



Yo prefiero subir las fotos a mano. El *terrabite* a la que te despistas te mata al pokemon. :´(


----------



## conde84 (21 May 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Makokillo, he pillado algunas libertades proof en 1,2 y 5 oz, pero muy pocas, pero si me dices que son valoradas, me pillo algunas más...que años te interesan?
> 
> Tengo las libertades de 1 Kg...esa es bastante bonita...con su estuche, certificado y demás...pero estas no las vendo...por ahora.
> 
> Gracias por la recomendación.



¿vas a vender las monedas que traigas por el foro en el anuncio de compra venta,o habria que preguntarte por privado de precios y lo que tienes?


----------



## Bobesponja (21 May 2014)

Mi padre colecciona monedas y esta un poco metido en el ambiente, y el otro dia me contó que le hablaron de una nueva empresa que le podía interesar para guardar su coleccion. Por lo visto es una empresa que ofrece cajas de alquiler en una camara acorazada y que no pertenece a ningun banco. Le dijeron que todavia les quedaban algunas cajas pero que iban muy rapido alquilandolas.... a mi padre le molo porque se suele ir temporadas fuera de Madrid y siempre a tenido miedo a dejar sus colecciones detras de una puerta...

Le preguntaré como se llamaba la empresa por que la verdad es que no le hice mucho caso al pobre :-(


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 May 2014)

Bobesponja, hace varias semanas alguien habló de esta empresa y de como habia contratado una caja, pero era en el hilo específico a cajas de seguridad creo ...

(por cierto, volviendo a leer tu post, no se si preguntabas o aportabas... )


----------



## Bobesponja (21 May 2014)

Aportaba 

Saludos


----------



## Imperial (21 May 2014)

Gracias por los consejos para las fotos, a ver si abro cuenta y subo cosas.

Conde84, estoy en México y regresaré en Navidad...y entonces veré que hago con las repetidas, que será intercambiar o vender...pero será en Navidad.

De todas maneras si quieres comentarme algo pro privado, yo encantado.


----------



## Imperial (27 May 2014)

Ya me devolvieron la Monda Pirámide del Sol 5 oz proof, en perfecto estado...menos mal, es preciosa y las satín la verdad es que no están nada mal.

De paso he adquirido unas cuantas más, ya con esto, doy por terminada mi compra de monedas con valor numismático...ahora a por las BU, y espero poder comprarlas cuando baje, que yo creo que este año (si no pasa nada gordo) va a seguir bajando...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Preciosa la moneda de la Batalla de Lepanto...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (28 May 2014)

En esta ocasión comparto opinión con el amigo Fernando, impresionante la moneda de Malta, nene quiere una, modo buscador ON.

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 16:17 ----------

Mi ultima adquisición friki, si lleva diosa o similar pierdo la cabeza, el amigo que me la regaló no sabía exactamente ni lo que era, de hecho la compro creyendo que era una britannia de 2002 investigando descubrí que era un pattern de 5 supuestos euros de 2002 de una mint privada, en plata y en versión piedfort, es decir, gorda y pesada, jeje, tirada de 5000 piezas y encima la mia es distinta porque es de las de pruebas, pone probe-trial en la moneda, así que me imagino que tiene que haber pocas ya que es la prueba de una tirada de 5000.

La moneda tiene una historia curiosa porque mi amigo la pillo por ebay para un familiar lejano que buscaba una britannia de 2002 y despues de pagada y enviada la moneda al familiar esta vuelve como destinatario desconocido y cuando se pone en contacto por mail para averiguar que ha pasado este le dice que se ha pirado a Cuba con una cubana y ha dejado a la mujer y a los hijos y que le den por culo a las monedas y su mujer y a sus hijos, que se quede con la moneda y el dinero que ya no le interesa el coleccionismo y que ha decidido cambiar de vida y no se que rollos, vamos un culebron.

Vamos que de la forma más inverosimil por una concatenación de errores esta moneda ha acabado en mis manos por la cara.

A mi me encanta


----------



## maragold (28 May 2014)

Hola amigos!

Quería compartir una pequeña alegría numismática.
Hace un tiempo me propuse completar una pequeña colección temática: tener al menos un sólido bizantino de cada emperador entre el año 527 (Justiniano I) y el año 668 (Constante II).
Siete monedas para siete emperadores.
Siglo y medio de Historia.

Me puse como límite no pagar más de 100€ de premium respecto a su peso en oro. Más que nada para que no se me fueran de precio (es decir, que he pagado una media de 250€ por moneda teniendo en cuenta que las he adquirido entre 2010 y este año).
Lo malo de este límite es que a veces tienes que tragar con malas calidades (como esta última).

Pues bien, hoy me ha llegado la que cierra la colección: Justino II (565-578)







Espero poder ampliarla poco a poco en los próximos años... 

Abrazos

P.D.- Me siguen pareciendo monedas "baratas" para la historia que tienen. Algunas se consiguen al mismo precio por gramo de oro que una bullion de 1/10 de onza, con la evidente diferencia de valor numismático e histórico entre ambas... curioso! ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Hola, sierramadre: Si te ha gustado la moneda de Malta, quizás deberías buscar el Cinquentín de Plata de la Batalla Naval de Lepanto - Año 1994 Ecus VI (las que además te interesan) - Tirada: 8.700. 

Es una de las mejores monedas que ha hecho la FNMT y yo hace muchísimos años que la tengo, pero me imagino que su adquisición actual debe ser cara. Sin embargo, con estar "atento", aunque me parece que el dinero no es un "problema" si te gusta una moneda, vamos dentro de tus posibilidades...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-may-2014 at 18:38 ----------

Hola, asqueado: Es que es una maravilla, pero imagino que para conseguir este tipo de monedas tienen que coincidir determinadas "alineaciones planetarias"... De todas formas, esta es una más de las muchas y hermosas monedas que tienes. Felicidades.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Ahora no te podría decir lo que me costó esa moneda, pero era "pasta" en aquellos tiempos... Bueno, en esa época muchos creíamos que la compra de las monedas de la FNMT era una excelente "inversión", pero con el tiempo se "aprende" y después he conseguido muchas de las monedas que ese ente emitió a un precio mucho más bajo, aunque la verdad no ando apenas detrás de las subastas de monedas. Normalmente, si alguna me gusta mucho sí que la sigo, pero como el tipo de moneda que me gusta es bastante caro, pues eso de tanto en tanto... 

Ahora llevo dos días dándole "vueltas" al "coco" a si me "arriesgo" o no... para comprar una o dos monedas de Oro para la colección de ese metal. En fin, ya veremos, aunque la última vez de tanto pensarlo al final "voló" y fue una pena porque esa moneda no es fácil de conseguir.

De todas formas, hay algunas monedas como el Cinquentín de la Batalla Naval de Lepanto que hoy día valen una "pasta". Bueno, al menos tengo la sensación de que sigo teniendo dinero "real" y no sé si suficientemente "revalorizado".

Gracias por tu comentario y por lo "pedagógico" que eres para muchos aficionados.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (28 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *sierramadre* a la que se refiere fernando es a esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ummmm, ahora mismo ese cincuentin es de los mas baratos que se puedan encontrar en el mercado. No se a que precio salieron pero ahora mismo se puede comprar por 149 euros. Que es caro? por supuesto pero comparado con otros cincuentines es hasta barato.


----------



## conde84 (28 May 2014)

Por ese precio el no comprarlo seria un error,tambien hay que ver si lleva caja y certificado,que aunque no lo lleve creo que es buen precio.

Y otra cosa importante es que este totalmente perfecto,todos sabemos que en este tipo de monedas cualquier imperfeccion hace que baje el precio.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Pues, la verdad, SI que anda caída. No hace tantos años que la ví en una subasta por un precio considerablemente muy superior al que me citas. Bueno, imagino que no la comprarás" al "gitano" de la esquina de tu barrio... ¿No?

No sé, me parece un precio muy barato, pero tanto tú como el "buitre" (makokillo) estáis encima de las subastas y tenéis mejores elementos de opinión que yo. Como he dicho, normalmente, si me gusta una moneda la compro y Santas Pascuas... Quizás, haya que hacer como vosotros, pero no tengo tanta "paciencia"...

makokillo, cuando salió ese Cinquentín costaba "pasta", pero "pasta" de aquella época y es que está comprobado que los precios salieron excesivamente "inflados".

Eso no quita para que esa moneda sea una maravilla y no entiendo como a esos precios no la tenéis... En fin, una simple opinión y ya sé que para gustos los "colores"...

Bueno, sierramadre, ya lo sabes... Pero pregunta a estos "depredadores"...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (28 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias fernando por lo de " pedagogico ", que tal ves si los 25 ecus del 1994 batalla de lepanto pudieras comprarlo por 110 euros.:fiufiu:
> 
> saludos
> 
> ...



Pues si 149 no me parece disparatado, imaginate 110


----------



## makokillo (28 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Pues, la verdad, SI que anda caída. No hace tantos años que la ví en una subasta por un precio considerablemente muy superior al que me citas. Bueno, imagino que no la comprarás" al "gitano" de la esquina de tu barrio... ¿No?
> 
> No sé, me parece un precio muy barato, pero tanto tú como el "buitre" (makokillo) estáis encima de las subastas y tenéis mejores elementos de opinión que yo. Como he dicho, normalmente, si me gusta una moneda la compro y Santas Pascuas... Quizás, haya que hacer como vosotros, pero no tengo tanta "paciencia"...
> 
> ...



A 149 no es en subasta, es en una tienda de numismatica. A ver si me dice asqueado donde comprarla en 110 y me la pillo


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Por ese precio el no comprarlo seria un error,tambien hay que ver si lleva caja y certificado,que aunque no lo lleve creo que es buen precio.
> 
> Y otra cosa importante es que este totalmente perfecto,todos sabemos que en este tipo de monedas cualquier imperfeccion hace que baje el precio.



Eso SI, la tengo nueva de trinca y con todo. Ciertamente, se me hace muy complicado aceptar que asqueado se refiere a que la moneda en cuestión lleve la caja y certificado, de manera que eso hace que baje mucho el precio:no:. Sin embargo, la moneda sin "nada" a 110 o 149 Euros la considero un "chollo"...:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (28 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *makokillo* ya te he enviado un mp dime algo.
> 
> saludos



Comprada compañero, muchas gracias. Si no hay para dos comprare la de 149 con caja y certificado aun que yo no los quiero para nada por que la tengo que guardar fuera de su caja para que no ocupe demasiado sitio en el escondrijo


----------



## conde84 (28 May 2014)

Hola asqueado,creo que ya he visto la foto de la moneda que compraste,y mi opinion es que si tienes un taller y la puedes dejar impecable, mejor que mejor,el precio esta bien,pero claro la moneda como dices tiene patina,y en este tipo de monedas yo preferiria que estuviese perfecta,a parte de no tener certificado y estuche que eso la encarece,teniendo en cuenta eso esta bien de precio,pero claro,es que la moneda tiene,''peros''.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias *conde84* ya he comprado la moneda, por la foto que ponen a la venta, la veo bien, con patina, pero bueno cuando la reciba la paso por el taller, eso si, caja no lleva, pero amigo *conde84*, yo la madera no la colecciono me comprendes, prefiero comprarla mas baratita,
> 
> Fecha del pedido: miércoles 28 mayo, 2014
> 
> ...



Hola, asqueado: Yo diría por los datos de tu pedido, que ha sido "menda lerenda" el que te ha puesto sobre la "pista" de esa moneda y claro tus contactos han hecho el "resto"... ¿Me equivoco?:rolleye:

Bueno, ya conozco tu opinión sobre las cajas, certificados y demás "complementos", pero bueno esa es una opción particular y muy respetable. Además, pasando por el "taller" la vas a dejar impecable (menos las rayas...¿No?). En cualquier caso comprar esa moneda a ese precio merece:Aplauso::Aplauso:

¡Ay! "buitres" como os vais pasando la "carnaza"...:: Por cierto, hay algún "falsete" por ahíinocho: ¿Qué sentido tiene pagar 39 Euros por una cajita y un certificado que no nos sirven?:XX::XX:

En cualquier caso, felicitaros por la compra ya que esa es una moneda muy bonita y con un excelente acabado, al menos en mi modesta opinión de aficionado.

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (28 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, asqueado: Yo diría por los datos de tu pedido, que ha sido "menda lerenda" el que te ha puesto sobre la "pista" de esa moneda y claro tus contactos han hecho el "resto"... ¿Me equivoco?:rolleye:
> 
> Bueno, ya conozco tu opinión sobre las cajas, certificados y demás "complementos", pero bueno esa es una opción particular y muy respetable. Además, pasando por el "taller" la vas a dejar impecable (menos las rayas...¿No?). En cualquier caso comprar esa moneda a ese precio merece:Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



No, no ... yo he pagado tambien 110 sin caja pero no se si tendrán 2 asi y me diran que no pueden enviarmela. Si es así tendre que pagar 149 por la de la cajita.


----------



## sierramadre (28 May 2014)

Lo que veo es que las monedas de la fnmt estan a precioputa incluso las bonitas, quizas porqueno las coleccionen los extranjeros.
La de 5 ecus de carlos III que comente el otro dia al final la gane en subasta por 16€ con certificado y capsula pero sin caja, lo cierto es que si rebuscas un poco por internet encuentras precios a un tercio de lo habitual y a menudo por debajo de spot.

Lo de los cinquentines de momento lo dejare aparcado, algunos como el de fernando son preciosos pero intento guardar un minimo de uniformidad en mi coleccion al menos en los tamaños.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## sierramadre (28 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Querido amigo *fernando*, cuando le has comentado a *sierramadre*
> lo de la moneda de 25 ecus de 1994, pues para facilitarle y aclararle cual era, como habras comprobado le puse la foto de ella, pero al buscarla en la red, me salieron una serie de enlaces de venta de la misma, que iban desde los 400-350-275-225- y 110 euros, la de 110 me parecio un buenisimo precio, porque mire en el catalogo el coste de la misma y estaba a 175 euros, entonces habiendo dicho tu que costaba una pasta, pues como comprenderas pregunte a vosotros y no me lo pense dos veces.
> Con relacion a la patina, ya sabes mi metodo de trabajo:XX::XX:
> Bueno, bueno, lo de las rayas ya hablaremos en otra ocasion :XX::XX:
> ...



No, si ya llevo unas semanas trapicheando con ebayers de paises rarunos y lo que aqui ves a 40 por ahi lo pillas por 14 y te dan las gracias.

Es curioso ver los duros del centenario mas baratos en australia que aqui.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Yo no sé cómo "cojones" te lo haces, pero ayer estuve un par de horas en páginas extranjeras de e-Bay y no observé grandes "chollos". El Oro ni "tocarlo" y menos con la "confianza" que da ese sitio y en la Plata pues no debí tener "suerte"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola amigo *fernando*, pues con muchas horas en la red, aparte de que ya tengo mis vendedores desde hace tiempo y confio en ellos, mira no se si me llegara el lunes o el martes un sobre por TNT express desde muy lejos con 10 monedas, las he ido comprando poco a poco, el vendedor me conoce hace mucho tiempo y me deja pendiente el envio aproximadamente un mes, tiempo que tiene que pagar el las comisiones y conforme va poniendo a la venta monedas las que me gusta la voy comprando, tambien tengo aqui en el pais algunos, pero claro como comprenderas no voy a dar pistas:XX::XX::XX:, lo que si ya voy a ir es retirandome un poco, HA ENTRADO UN ACAPARADOR QUE SE LO ESTA LLEVANDO TODO :XX::XX::XX::XX: comprare la terminacion de las colecciones y alguna otra mas que me guste, he ire poniendo algunas fotos de las que tengo comprandas hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> saludos



Hola, asqueado: En fin, supongo que debe ser una cuestión de paciencia y sobre todo de saber dónde buscar... como yo lo hago con los Duros de España, aunque comienzo a tener problemas y es porque "extrañamente" el mercado se está "secando" y no me refiero a e-Bay y equivalentes.:

No, no des "pistas" porque los MPs están cayendo, pero hay monedas que se están poniendo "imposibles" y eso si las "encuentras" a buen precio y ya sabes a qué monedas me refiero...:rolleye:

Por cierto, es verdad lo que me comentas sobre si "alguien" está "acaparando"...ienso: Es que me estoy encontrando con dificultades cuando no debieran de haberlas por el tema de la falta de liquidez...::´(

Vamos de ser así no creo que sea quién pensamos, pero nunca se sabe...:no:

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (30 May 2014)

Y cuando ya no queden monedukis chulas en el mercado pagara a los de la 6 para que digan en sus informativos que los hombres de verdad coleccionan monedas de plata y oro y que rajoy y aznar no saben que es un columnario...y la gente enloquecera porque necesitaran coleccionar solidos para ser felices y como todas las monedas estaran en poder de aquel que no se ha de nombrar el que quiera una tendra que pagar a 1000€ el gramo.

Por cierto, no quiero dar envidia pero acabo de cenar en una terraza frente sl panteon de Agripa, una experiencia fantastica.

Un saludo.


----------



## Denaar (31 May 2014)

Envidia sierramadre? Noooooo...... das maniaaaaa!!! Disfruta compañeroooo. 

Seguro que como souvenirs te traes una moneditas jejejeje.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 May 2014)

Todas estas bromitas del "acaparador" son eso: bromitas, no? Que al final me lo voy a creer, ... ienso:


----------



## sierramadre (31 May 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> Envidia sierramadre? Noooooo...... das maniaaaaa!!! Disfruta compañeroooo.
> 
> Seguro que como souvenirs te traes una moneditas jejejeje.



Pues vengo de visitar los museos vaticanos y en la sala de numismatica habia tienda y ostras pedrin los 10€ de plata a 50€ y los 20€ de plata a 60€, luego decimos de la fnmt, en todos los sitios cuecen habas.

Prefiero gastarme la pasta en buenas cenas, cuando vuelva a hispanistan seguire comprando por internet que pillas mejores precios.

Un saludo.


----------



## makokillo (31 May 2014)

Nueva remesa de duros del mundo recien llegada de los USA

1 PESO - EL SALVADOR - 1908







1 CORONA - GRAN BRETAÑA - 1896







1 PESO - COLOMBIA - 1956







1 DOLAR - CHINA - 1921







5 KORONAS - HUNGRIA -1909


----------



## bronx5 (1 Jun 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Nueva remesa de duros del mundo recien llegada de los USA
> 
> 
> 1 DOLAR - CHINA - 1921



Hoy he visto unas cuantas de estas en el mercadillo de mi ciudad, me puedes decir cuál puede ser su precio en un estado algo peor del que pones sin que le timen a uno? Hay falsificaciones de esa moneda? Gracias.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Jun 2014)

bronx5 dijo:


> Hoy he visto unas cuantas de estas en el mercadillo de mi ciudad, me puedes decir cuál puede ser su precio en un estado algo peor del que pones sin que le timen a uno? Hay falsificaciones de esa moneda? Gracias.



Hace dos semanas gané una de esas en una subasta de ebay por 4€, había un 99% de posibilidades de que fuera falsa... y lo era, se enganchó al imán como una lapa y pesaba la mitad de lo que debería. El vendedor me devolvió la pasta, los portes y me "regaló" la moneda.


----------



## makokillo (1 Jun 2014)

bronx5 dijo:


> Hoy he visto unas cuantas de estas en el mercadillo de mi ciudad, me puedes decir cuál puede ser su precio en un estado algo peor del que pones sin que le timen a uno? Hay falsificaciones de esa moneda? Gracias.



El precio de esta moneda en BC/BC+ puede ser de 50/70 euros.
En un mercadillo hay un 99% de posivilidades de que sea falsa, existen millones de falsificaciones de esta moneda, unas de epoca muy buenas y otras actuales que son burdas reproducciones y que incluso se pueden comprar en tiendas de todo a 100 a 1 y 2 euros.


----------



## bronx5 (1 Jun 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Hace dos semanas gané una de esas en una subasta de ebay por 4€, había un 99% de posibilidades de que fuera falsa... y lo era, se enganchó al imán como una lapa y pesaba la mitad de lo que debería. El vendedor me devolvió la pasta, los portes y me "regaló" la moneda.



Muchas gracias por tu comentario, ya me colaron un panda falso en ese mercadillo, de otro vendedor, me devolvió el dinero y tal pero ya desconfías.

Saludos.


----------



## chemachu (1 Jun 2014)

¿Cómo hacéis para saber si es falsa una moneda?

Si compras las monedas a tiendas ¿obtienes certificado de autenticidad?

Saludos!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (1 Jun 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> ¿Cómo hacéis para saber si es falsa una moneda?
> 
> Si compras las monedas a tiendas ¿obtienes certificado de autenticidad?
> 
> Saludos!



Depende de la moneda, pero en general siguiendo el orden:

- iman
- medidas y peso
- detalles (comparando con fotos de autenticas)
- preguntando en este hilo
- buscando en foros/webs especializadas en falsas


----------



## horik (4 Jun 2014)

1.11 TROY OUNCE SILVER 925 PROOF $10 COIN 1975 ANTIQUE MARINERS MAP 
Fotos de los anuncios de las monedas.







<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140604070724903569.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/06/04/140604070724903569.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

SILVER 925 PROOF UK CROWN 1972 







<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140604071722886917.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/06/04/140604071722886917.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

1973 Netherlands 10 Gulden silver 720

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140604072305446232.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/06/04/140604072305446232.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140604072306904888.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/06/04/140604072306904888.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>


----------



## Imperial (8 Jun 2014)

Los estuches que me compré del Bicentenario de la Independencia y del Centenario de la Revolución.

La moneda del ferrocarril (El tren Revolucionario), es la más bonita, como sabéis premiada internacionalmente como las bella del mundo en 2010.

Lamento la mala calidad de las fotos.



























---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 22:28 ----------

https://www.flickr.com/photos/125145424@N02/14370980085/

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 22:32 ----------

A ver si me aclaro con esto de las fotos...con el link ese de flickr, podéis ver todas las fotos que subì? Es decir podéis navegar en mi galería?

Primero las subi en "insertar imagen" pero no salieron...ni idea por que.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 22:49 ----------


----------



## Muttley (8 Jun 2014)

Imperial dijo:


> Los estuches que me compré del Bicentenario de la Independencia y del Centenario de la Revolución.
> 
> La moneda del ferrocarril (El tren Revolucionario), es la más bonita, como sabéis premiada internacionalmente como las bella del mundo en 2010.
> 
> ...



Se puede navegar sin problema por flickr. Preciosa colección. 

Por cierto, unos familiares van a México a playa del carmen de luna de miel y me gustaría que en vez de una camiseta me trajeran algunas onzas. Algo un poco especial que sea dificil de encontrar fuera de México. Que me recomiendas y donde podría encargarlo y recogerlo (BBVA-Bancomer?). Por privado si eso y así no ensuciamos el hilo.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## horik (9 Jun 2014)

500 Francs Marruecos 1953 plata .900 22,5g

En que estado de conservación se encuentra esta moneda?

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140609073035573746.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/06/09/140609073035573746.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>


----------



## sierramadre (9 Jun 2014)

Pues a ni poco entender si no fuera por los 2 golpes que se adivinan en el canto podria ser ebc pero por culpa de estos se quedaria en mbc+


Un saludo.


----------



## fff (15 Jun 2014)

Pues has hecho bien... yo todavia no entiendo de que sirve la caja o el certificado...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Me gusta mucho más la de 25 Ecus del 1994... Por cierto, a que la moneda es guapísima. En foto queda muy desvirtuada.

Hola, fff: Muy sencillo de entender y es que algunos tenemos un comportamiento raro o poco corriente... No hay otra "explicación" y, en mí caso, cuando quiero "metal" sin esos "requerimientos" pues lo compro y Santas Pascuas... Yo hay monedas que, obligatoriamente, tienen que llevar todos los "accesorios" originales y sino no las compro. Desde luego, actitud que no recomiendo a nadie y a los que somos "así" tampoco nos van a convencer de lo contrario.

La verdad, es que la utilidad "real" de la caja y el certificado son meramente puntuales, pero tienen su mercado y ahí reside la diferencia en el precio entre comprarla con sus "accesorios" o no y es que coleccionistas como yo tampoco son tan "raros"...

De todas formas, cada cual tiene que hacer caso a sus propias "percepciones" y es curioso que disienta de los dos principales maestros que hay en este tema...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jun 2014)

fff dijo:


> Pues has hecho bien... yo todavia no entiendo de que sirve la caja o el certificado...



Coincido, solo le veo algo mas de utilidad que a un certificado del certificado que viniera incluido, porque si lo piensas: quien te asegura que el certificado de la moneda es autentico? Facil: otro papel que diga que el papel de al lado es autentico... 

Edito: lo que dice fernando tambien es cierto: tiene el mismo valor que los papeles fiat, el que tienen mientras haya gente que pague un premium por los extras, sencillamente son dos mercados: el de las monedas y el de las monedas con un papel que dice "certificar" la moneda.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... EstudianteTesorero: por esa "regla de tres" cómo me explicas el mundo en que vivimos. "Certificados" que condicionan nuestras vidas los hay de todo tipo... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... EstudianteTesorero: por esa "regla de tres" cómo me explicas el mundo en que vivimos. "Certificados" que condicionan nuestras vidas los hay de todo tipo... ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.



Si, para mi tiene un punto de absurdo. Ya sin ironias mi argumento es: una moneda ya esta autocertificada (igual que un billete), ¿que aporta un papel (mas facil de falsificar que la moneda) y que no se vincula de ninguna manera a la moneda de "al lado"?


----------



## sierramadre (15 Jun 2014)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como hay tantas monedas que originalmente llevaban estuche y certificado y ahora los venden sin ellos.

¿se los comen?

Joder, si you huebiera comprado originalmente eso con sus accesorios los venderia con ellos, no me los guardaria despues de haber vendido la moneda ¿para que los quieres?¿se calientan con ellos en invierno?

Algo raro hay en ese tema, ¿alguien que nos ilumine?

Un saludo.

PD: Sr.asqueado yo soy más tacaño que usted, se me quedo la puja automática por debajo de su precio final, jejeje, que la disfrute.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... EstudianteTesorero: Lo llaman algo así como "FE"... Y se paga, aunque ahora el mercado numismatico esté de capa caída, pero años atrás si una moneda determinada no llevaba su correspondientes cajas (las dos...) y el certificado pues perdía mucho valor. Ahora, con esta puta Crisis, hay mucha gente que tiene necesidad de hacer "efectivo" como sea y, por eso mismo, se ven esos precios. asqueado, que lleva mucho tiempo en este mundo, te puede confirmar lo que te apunto.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2014 at 19:56 ----------




sierramadre dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es como hay tantas monedas que originalmente llevaban estuche y certificado y ahora los venden sin ellos.
> 
> ¿se los comen?
> 
> ...



Hola, sierramadre: Es bastante fácil de explicar. Mucha gente compro monedas como se compraron sellos, es decir como "inversión" para la Jubilación o esperando fuertes revalorizaciones, pero no como afición y otras consideraciones igualmente evidentes.

Al no ser aficionados pues han tenido las monedas "abandonadas" y de ello puedo dar fe respecto a muchas que he comprado, especialmente colecciones que salieron con un fuerte precio, y es que su estado demostraba dejadez... Luego, hay gente que ha heredado y se las saca de encima con tal de hacer "efectivo" y esto mismo lo estoy viendo en algunos Duros, aunque aquí ya hay muchos "buitres" al acecho... A mí, como de éstos me "sobran" (pero que no voy a "regalar") pues no corro detrás de los precios.

Bueno, de buitre a GRAN BUITRE (él se autodenomina así), y por eso has perdido la subasta:XX::XX::XX: Amigo mío, has aprendido rápido, antes no te mirabas tanto el precio de las monedas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2014)

Hola, asqueado: La verdad, es que ya llevo algún tiempo sin comprar monedas con caja y certificado, pues los precios no se han adecuado a la "realidad" y tampoco gusto de "tirar" el dinero. Eso era cuando quería tener "esa" moneda y eso ya es pasado. Lo que no quita para que si aparece alguna que me guste, pues lógicamente vaya a por ella...

Aunque en monedas extranjeras con Premium y bajas tiradas es normal comprarlas con certificado y yo desde luego no me haré con ninguna de ellas que no lo lleve. De todas formas, raro es ver alguna africana Antique Finish que no llevo una "mierda" de certificado...

Por cierto, no he visto comentarios sobre las colecciones de monedas de Galeria del Coleccionista y que son, realmente, fantásticas en sus acabados, pero que salieron a precios de auténtica estafa. Con esta Crisis, he podido comprar casi todas las que aparecieron e incluso las que lo hicieron en otro país (Portugal), pero por unos precios que en su momento me "sonrojaban"... Aunque cuando la gente no dispone de dinero vende lo que tiene y muchos lo hicieron sufriendo fuertes pérdidas en estas colecciones.

En fin, sigamos con nuestra afición y buscando aquellas monedas que nos "llenen", pero a ser posible con Plata... que fue el auténtico dinero "pobre" que este mundo ha conocido durante milenios y no esta "mierda" de "papelitos de colores" que nos invaden hoy en día.

asqueado, siempre es un placer leerte.

Saludos.


----------



## sierramadre (15 Jun 2014)

Gracias señores por aclararme lo de los estuches desaparecidos, ahora ya me cuadra el asunto.

Fernando, me estoy buitrizando con los meses, todo se pega menos la hermosura, jojo, ademas esto de perseguir un tiempo una moneda y perderla en subasta varias veces te hace desearla mas y por lo tanto disfrutarla mas cuando la consigues y al fin y al cabo esto de las moneditas es una cuestion de deseo.

Al respecto de lo de galeria del coleccionista he pillado cosas por debajo de spot pero no me motivan mucho.

Buen precio de compra sr.asqueado pero estoy centrado en otro tipo de piezas y en las que no como era el caso de esta que ahora es suya le habia metido el bidder en 80€, esos precios no suelen entrar pero de vez en cuando si cuelan te llevas un alegron. Ademas me alegro de que se me la haya llevado usted, jeje.

Por cierto, les pregunto a ustedes que son mayores que yo al respecto de las monedas de 5 ecus y 25 ecus ¿que precios tenian cuando salieron de la fnmt?.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Gracias señores por aclararme lo de los estuches desaparecidos, ahora ya me cuadra el asunto.
> 
> Fernando, me estoy buitrizando con los meses, todo se pega menos la hermosura, jojo, ademas esto de perseguir un tiempo una moneda y perderla en subasta varias veces te hace desearla mas y por lo tanto disfrutarla mas cuando la consigues y al fin y al cabo esto de las moneditas es una cuestion de deseo.
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,ja... No te preocupes porque vas progresando en lo del "buitreo" y por aquí andan algunos "maestros" en dicha especialidad. Bueno, ya conoces al GRAN BUITRE:XX::XX::XX:

Te entiendo, yo ya pasé por eso... Es decir, ir detrás de una puja y que me la "reventarán" en el último segundo. Ahora, soy más "puta" y, por ejemplo, hoy
sabía que no me iba a llevar la moneda que era objeto de mi puja, pero les he obligado a pagar lo que yo no haría ni harto de vino... Por eso mismo, muchas veces no me "caliento" y si me gusta la compro a "mercado" (que en ocasiones es más barato) o espero la ocasión oportuna y cuya táctica, obviamente, no te voy a explicar, pero tampoco te preocupe porque se "adquiere" por si misma

Hombre, sierramadre, las colecciones de monedas de Galeria del Coleccionista están muy logradas. El único inconveniente es que son "imitaciones" de monedas reales y que han existido. Hoy en día se pueden a conseguir a buen precio, pero tener o no certificado sigue "pesando", pues ahí van a ir unos 100 Euros arriba o abajo...:no:

¿Un Cinquentín a 80 Euros?:XX::XX::XX:Hombre, quizás con suerte cuando se subasten en un lugar donde los gitanos sean mayoría...:XX::XX::XX:

Bueno, asqueado y yo te aceptamos como un "cumplido" lo de "mayores", ya sabes por aquello de la "sabiduría":rolleye: Bien, respecto a lo que preguntas, te diré que eran muy caras en aquellos tiempos y bastante más abusivas en sus precios que ahora. Mira, guardo una impecable de 1 Ecu (timón) de 1996, de 0,925 y con un peso de 6,72 gramos y su "certificado" es el nº 0001867...
En la caja todavía viene la etiqueta con el precio y que era de ¡1856 pesetas!
Eso sí, comprada en unos Grandes Almacenes de color "verde"...

Con estos datos podrás hacerte una idea de lo que costaban las de 5 y 25 Ecus. Tengo de éstas, pero no recuerdo los precios y muchas se han comprado posteriormente en subastas.

Desde luego, lo de la FNMT, al igual que Galeria del Coleccionista, fue un auténtica estafa, pero claro uno aprende a base de hostias o eso dicen, porque hay mucho "tarado" que ni por esas...)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Dime con quien te relacionas y te dire quien eres:XX::XX: a nadie le amarga un dulce y todo se pega.
> Ten paciencia sierramadre veras como consigues la moneda deseada por un buen precio, espera. Creo que se las monedas que te interesan, que son los Ecus, verdad, el otro dia vi de un mismo vendedor mas de 10 monedas de Ecus de Andorra en puja y muy baratas, ahora estoy arrepentido de no haberlas compradas o al menos haber pujado.
> Mala suerte Sr. sierramadre :: es un precio muy bajo para esa moneda, y muchas gracias, cuando la reciba ya la pondre aqui.
> Yo ahora es cuando estoy comprando algun Ecu, estan baratitos y al fin y al cabo lo que a mi me interesa es la plata, aparte claro el diseño, pero antes no te podias ni acercare a ellos, mire como estan vendiendo la FNMT cualquier moneda que no llega a una onza, pues multipliquelo varias veces:XX::XX:



Hola, asqueado: Ja,ja,ja... no seas tan "duro" con sierramadre. A fin de cuentas no se hizo una película del Oeste en que salían el bueno, el malo y el feo... pues ya sabemos quién es el "feo" de este terceto...:XX::XX::XX:

Sí, tengo esas colecciones que me colocas y otras más que ahora recuerde: la dedicada a la Historia de la moneda portuguesa (la equivalente a la colección española), la Historia del Dólar de Plata Americano, la conmemorativa del 150 Aniversario de Correos (aquí son sellos de Plata) y que es fantástica, también otra de monedas históricas del mundo desde la antigüedad hasta los tiempos actuales y alguna más debe andar por ahí. Estas son las que ahora recuerdo...ienso:

Vale, ya sabemos que eres un "tramposo" y que te gusta falsificar los certificados, pero bueno algo de "FE" hay que tener... ¿O no? No, si al final me "convencerás", pero en la "otra vida"...:XX::XX::XX:

Bueno, el "billetazo" que nos enseñas es de la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y que ahora circulan en otro "formato" por Zimbawbe... Y por Argentina y Venezuela algo nos podrían explicar actualmente sobre esto. En fin, que la gente tome "nota" porque la Historia suele "repetirse"...:no:

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (16 Jun 2014)

Aparte de la gente que vende sus monedas por necesidad a precios de ganga,deberiamos de comentar otra gente que vende las monedas por herencia,o necesidad pero no sabe realmente lo que tienen y por el hecho de ser una moneda antigua o de plata se piensas que tienen autenticos tesoros,porque mirando por ebay,wallapop,segunda mano y paginas similares se ven cosas de autentica risa.

El otro dia me encontre una moneda de 2000 pesetas del 96 que a 300 euros,en el anuncio ponia, que tenia una tirada baja y era de plata,con dos cojones,luego con los cincuentines ven que es una moneda grande,de plata y en pesetas,se vuelven locos y te quieren clavar 400 euros por ellos :XX::XX::XX:y cosas como estas hay mil si miramos por la internete.


----------



## sierramadre (16 Jun 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Dime con quien te relacionas y te dire quien eres a nadie le amarga un dulce y todo se pega.
> Ten paciencia sierramadre veras como consigues la moneda deseada por un buen precio, espera. Creo que se las monedas que te interesan, que son los Ecus, verdad, el otro dia vi de un mismo vendedor mas de 10 monedas de Ecus de Andorra en puja y muy baratas, ahora estoy arrepentido de no haberlas compradas o al menos haber pujado.
> *Mala suerte Sr. sierramadre* :: es un precio muy bajo para esa moneda, y muchas gracias, cuando la reciba ya la pondre aqui.
> Yo ahora es cuando estoy comprando algun Ecu, estan baratitos y al fin y al cabo lo que a mi me interesa es la plata, aparte claro el diseño, pero antes no te podias ni acercare a ellos, mire como estan vendiendo la FNMT cualquier moneda que no llega a una onza, pues multipliquelo varias veces:XX::XX:



No es cuestión de suerte, es cuestión de estar dispuesto a pagar más que los demás .

El problema es que cada vez que ganas algo a precio de chollo rebajas tu listón de precios para las siguientes subastas y lo que antes te parecía barato ya no te lo parece, a dia de hoy ya solo pago más del 50ctms/gr por aquello que me gusta y mas de 60 por lo que realmente me encanta.

Luego están las que me piden mis retoños, somalias, britannias y otros diseños de Nathan por los que tengo debilidad y por los que he pagado bastante más, cuestión de gustos.

Y al respecto de "mayores" no les he llamado mayores, he dicho que eran mayores que yo, de todas formas y aprovechando que el Ebro pasa por Zaragoza y para cuando sean aún más mayores recuerden que aqui nos tienen de humildes servidores a mi y a mi prole de aficionados a la numismática para ejercer de herederos de sus monedas, prometo cuidarlas y darles todo el cariño que se merecen, les garantizo un mínimo de 80 años de cuidados ya que mis babys son verdaderos locos de las monedas.

El jueves tuve tutoria con la profe de una de mis retoñas y me comento que era la unica con nota media excelente de los 40 niños que forman los 2 cursos y que habia estado preocupada durante el curso porque cada vez que que la niña sacaba un 9 o un 9,5 le decia a la profe que no le servía porque su papa le regalaba una moneda de plata por cada 10 dieces y que por lo tanto necesitaba si o si un 10:XX::XX::XX::XX:, la cuestion es que poquet a poquet ya se esta haciendo la coleccion de Bielorusia de monedas dedicadas a cuentos infantiles y esas me está tocando pagarlas caras.

Respecto a los precios de origen de los ecus leyendoles llego a la conclusión de que se vendieron por el doble de lo que cuestan ahora.

Respecto a lo de la galeria del coleccionista me he ido haciendo con los modulos mas grandes de la coleccion de historia de la peseta y tambien tengo algo de 25 siglos de patrimonio numismático, las compre porque se quedaron a poco mas del precio spot, algunas incluso algo por debajo, pero una vez en mano tengo la sensación de que tengo fakes de las monedas aunque sean fakes legales no me gusta juntarlas con el resto de mis monedas no sea que se les pegue :XX, si me aparece la oportunidad se las venderé a algun interesado de momento las aguanto molan por lo grandes que son, 45 mm y 44grms creo recordar.

Los cinquentines molan, pero aún no tengo ninguno, pujo muy bajo por ellos con la esperanza de no ganarlos ya que Intento evitar lo que un dia escribio Clapham de que habia metaleros que en lo unico que se diferenciaban de los que tenian el sindrome de Diogenes era en la ausencia de chinches :XX::XX, pero es que si no te limitas un poco y controlas lo que coleccionas puedes acabar con el pasillo de tu casa lleno de bolsas de basura a tope de todo lo habido y por haber, cuando veo lo que he acumulado en estos meses de afición veo que quizás vaya demasiado rápido y que me tengo que controlar un poco::

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2014)

Hola, sierramadre: Hombre, en las pujas hay un factor que se llama "suerte" y la "prueba del algodón" es que yo me he hecho con algunas monedas porque a determinadas horas o días pues no había la "oposición" que sueles encontrar. Eso no quita para que también tengas razón en lo que dices sobre que la "pasta" manda, pero está claro que hay monedas que no van a caer nunca "racaneando"...:cook:

Nos sirve tu aclaración sobre que somos "mayores" que tú y es la verdad, pero recuerda aquello que sabe más el Diablo por "viejo" que por Diablo y por este hilo andamos algunos "diablillos", eso sí "buena gente"...

Agradecemos tu "desinterés", pero pienso que tanto yo como asqueado, no podemos aceptar tanta "bondad" y no sería lógico que te hiciéramos una "donación" de nuestras monedas. Ya sabes hay "otros" esperando su "herencia" y nos tocan más directamente...:

Calcula bien porque cuando se emitieron los Ecus de la FNMT la Onza de Plata andaba alrededor de los $5...:no: Ya ves la "dimensión" que tuvo el robo por parte de la FNMT y después las de algunas colecciones que hemos comentado. Y es que uno ya lleva tiempo en esto de la Plata...:

Respecto a los Cinquentines pues, la verdad, es que un tipo de moneda que "debiera" estar en toda colección que se precie, pero bueno esto se va "cogiendo" con el tiempo Y también existe en la "versión" de 5 Onzas y donde brillan con luz propia las mexicanas...:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Haces muy bien en que tus hijas tengan interés e ilusión por las monedas y es que éstas les ayudarán en su educación. En tiempos no muy lejanos se regalaba a los crios libros/cuentos, sellos, monedas, etc. y que ayudaban a su "formación", pero claro en esos tiempos un tío ya era un "hombre" a los 25 años...ienso:

Bueno, no creo que clapham tenga mucho que decir en este hilo, al igual que aquellos a los que sólo les interesa el "metal", puesto que aquí hablamos de monedas con unas determinadas características y que entran dentro del mundo de la Numismatica:rolleye:

Antes de terminar, para asqueado: esa moneda se la compraré a un gitano:XX::XX::XX:

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (16 Jun 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> Perdonen mi intromisión novata, pero ¿hay alguna razón conocida para esta manía de la fnmt de sacar siempre la plata en 925? ... (o link del hilo donde se trata el asunto, gracias.)



Los 925 es una ley muy habitual para monedas de plata "casi" puras, pero mas duras que las de plata pura.



lamadama dijo:


> Y la segunda pregunta sería ¿por dónde se han metido la corona antes de ponerla en la medalla? :



:XX::XX: supongo que marca de la casa, calidad FNMT, igual que las "momias" del reverso... ::


----------



## trasgukoke (17 Jun 2014)

vaya.. parece hecha por mi hijo..
Bueno.. a mi infante le saldria mejor...
por que vaya...

gracias


----------



## OvEr0n (17 Jun 2014)

¿No es un fake? Es horrible...


----------



## chemachu (17 Jun 2014)

¿Y ese precio? :ouch:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (17 Jun 2014)

Cada cual tiene lo que se merece:

Bonitos animales africanos tienen preciosas monedas "antique finish".

El saber hacer de la Perth Mint saca unos Lunares, Koalas (no vale el del 2014 )) , canguros y kookas que a todos gusta coleccionar.

Canada saca un sinfín de preciosos motivos en sus monedas para sacar un buen premium ahora que la plata está en "horas bajas". Se pasan un poco pero hay verdaderas preciosidades, incluso su bullion es bonito.

Y nosotros con esta mi**da monarquia sacamos... pues eso, una mi**da medalla con una mi**da diseño encuñada por la actualmente mi**da FNMT a una mi**da de precio. Si es que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.

Lo que más me sorprende es que la saquen antes de que hayan coronado al figura. Las posibilidades son remotas, pero se cae al salir de la ducha esta noche , se da en la cabeza y..... (Igual es la manera de venderlas luego por una pasta :

Me parece que esa es la medalla que le ofrecieron en la caja de ahorros a unos conocidos ya jubilados en su pueblecito de castilla donde viven con la excusa de que dentro de 4 días los coleccionistas pagarían 3-4 veces lo que valen ahora, que aprovecharan a pedir las que pudieran...

P.D: Por cierto, parece que tiene acabado "antique finish", ¿te resistirás Fernando?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

Hola, 1 Euro 100 pesetas: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Espero que las cosas te vayan tan bien como la última que contactamos

Pues, SI encima de tener que soportar una "Opereta" con la coronación del "pájaro" sucesorio, tenemos esa MIERDA de moneda, aunque si lo pensamos fríamente pues como que hay cierta "conexión": una MIERDA "celebra" a otra MIERDA...:XX::XX::XX:

¿Qué de "cachondeo"? Ni en Antique Finish ni... bueno, me voy a "frenar" un poco, pero quizás el día que se emita una sobre esta monarquía y que me recuerde la Revolución Francesa ya te aseguro que haré una "extraordinaria" compra o más "barato": cuando se emita una moneda que nos recuerde que una monarquía no "elegida" fue depuesta de este país..:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:. Vamos si cae esa "breva"

Hola, asqueado: Me refería a la moneda del "pájaro" sucesorio... Esa que van
a comprar unos cuantos "tontos" y que no creo que anden por este hilo.
De todas formas, de la FNMT sólo compro en subastas y tienen que ser monedas que me interesen y que, obviamente, no tenga. La verdad es que tengo muchas monedas "estropeadas" con los "caretos reales" y me refiero a éstos que ahora "reinan". Del pasado, ya sabes que tengo varias monedas, especialmente del Imperio Español, pero esa es otra Historia...:rolleye: 

Efectivamente, asqueado, las monedas mexicanas están muy conseguidas y en las de 5 Onzas hay auténticas preciosidades:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Cuando puedas, sería interesante que pusieras alguna foto y así la gente las puede admirar y verá que nos exageramos lo más mínimo, pero ese tipo de moneda gana mucho más en mano:baba::baba::baba:

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

¿Qué, asqueado, tú también de "cachondeo"?...:XX::XX::XX: No, no me "apuntes" y es que todavía conservo un ápice de "lucidez" y ya me "roban" bastante vía impuestos directos e indirectos para "contribuir" todavía más al enriquecimiento de estos CHORIZOS...::::::

Me da lo mismo si es una moneda o una medalla, pero bastante "via crucis" llevo con algunas de las monedas que llevan la efigie de estos sinvergüenzas...:

Esperaremos a ver esas monedas mexicanas que vas a colocar:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Mientras, como siempre, un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## fff (17 Jun 2014)

Excelentes monedas amigo asqueado, la belleza de los grabados mexicanos la deberian aprender muchas cecas... especialmente la nuestra...
Se me hacen un poco cuesta arriba estas, por el precio


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

Sr. asqueado: Yo esperaba unas "cuantas" monedas...:cook:No toda la artillería "pesada"...:XX::XX::XX:¿Qué no tendrá Vd.?: Y sierramadre esperando una "donación" suya...:XX::XX::XX:

Felicidades y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jun 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Amigo Fernando esto es una avanzadilla , y sierramadre esperando queeeeeee:XX::XX:



Asquedado, me encanta verte animado y de cachondeo...  ...


----------



## sierramadre (17 Jun 2014)

Tranquilos, que si no me pasa nada de lo que nos puede pasar a todos tengo 40 o 50 años por delante y al ritmo que llevo me van a faltar cecas, ya se las comprare a vuestros herederos al peso spot -50% mientras os oigo retorceros de impotencia en vuestros ataudes, jojo.

Coño, que siniestra me ha quedado la broma, porque es una broma.....que no se enfade nadie, bromistas, que sois unos bromistas.

Un saludo muy bromista.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Tranquilos, que si no pasa nada de lo que nos puede pasar a todos tengo 40 o 50 años por delante y al ritmo que llevo me van a faltar cecas, ya se las comprare a vuestros herederos al peso spot -50% mientras os oigo retorceros de impotencia en vuestros ataudes, jojo.
> 
> Coño, que siniestra me ha quedado la broma, porque es una broma......bromistas, que sois unos bromistas.
> 
> Un saludo muy bromista.



Ja,ja,ja... Muy "bueno" lo tuyo, sierramadre, pero ya te hemos explicado que por aquí andamos algunos "diablillos" que sabemos más por "viejos" que por nuestras supuestas "maldades"...ienso:

Mira, tengo la suerte de ser un tío bastante "cultivado", luego "ilustrado", y me has hecho recordar a A. Machado: 

"Si es bueno vivir, todavía es mejor soñar, y lo mejor de todo, despertar.":XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

sierramadre, mucho "cuidado", te estaremos vigilando desde los "infiernos"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Amigo Estudiante, me alegro, pero la procesion va por dentro, con problemas de salud y de familia ::



Animo, asqueado, por ahí estamos pasando muchos... pero la vida sigue y tú lo sabes. Hay que "pelear" mientras haya aliento

Un abrazo.


----------



## sierramadre (18 Jun 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... Muy "bueno" lo tuyo, sierramadre, pero ya te hemos explicado que por aquí andamos algunos "diablillos" que sabemos más por "viejos" que por nuestras supuestas "maldades"...ienso:
> 
> Mira, tengo la suerte de ser un tío bastante "cultivado", luego "ilustrado", y me has hecho recordar a A. Machado:
> 
> ...



Cuidado amigo Fernando que en los infiernos los de mi llamemosle unidad , para no dar mad explicaciones nos vanagloriamos de tener una delegacion permanente para mejor atencion de nuestros clientes.

Por lo tanto por lo poco que los conozco a usted y al sr.asqueado y con lo bastante que creo conocer el infierno y sus moradores les puedo decir que dudo que sean dignos de el.

Como mucho una temporada en el limbo y patada para arriba.

Un saludo.


----------



## sierramadre (18 Jun 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> :no::no::no:, si quieres hacemos un trato, yo te doy toda mi AG y la cambiamos por los años que tienes, o bien hago lo del chiste, aquel que era multimillonario y estaba mas para el otro barrio que para este, con solo una hija unica, y le dice a la misma, Maria cuando me muera me echas todos los dineros en la caja, a esto que lo estaba escuchando el yerno, y le dice a su mujer, bueno, bueno, ve al banco y que te preparen un talonario de cheques y se lo echas en la caja en lugar del dinero y conforme vaya haciendole falta que rellene los mismos.
> Po ezo yo voy a pedir que me echen todas mi onzas:XX::XX: y tendras que pasa por caja:XX::XX:
> Comooooooo al peso spot - 50%, espera un momento:XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Como soy muy buena gente yo le propongo otro trato, quedese con toda su ag y a cambio dure muchos años y vaya colgando fotos de lo que va comprando.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> Cuidado amigo Fernando que en los infiernos los de mi llamemosle unidad , para no dar mad explicaciones nos vanagloriamos de tener una delegacion permanente para mejor atencion de nuestros clientes.
> 
> Por lo tanto por lo poco que los conozco a usted y al sr.asqueado y con lo bastante que creo conocer el infierno y sus moradores les puedo decir que dudo que sean dignos de el.
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,ja... Hoy me estoy divirtiendo con este hilo y encima hay algunos que dicen que los "metaleros" son gente sin "sentido de humor":no:

Bueno, en los "infiernos" habrá lugar para muchos "elementos" y allí yo seré un demonio "dominante" o eso creo...: Si quiere que le diga la verdad es que me van las "titis":baba::baba:y sería una soberana "putada" no poder "perseguirlas" e ir al piso de "arriba", pues no me seduce nada la idea de llevar alas y tocar el arpa:XX::XX::XX:

Aunque lo más probable, ya que no soy creyente, es que vaya a ese "limbo" y que me imagino debe ser igual a la NADA...:rolleye:

Por supuesto, el Sr. asqueado si existe un "cielo" seguro que ya tiene reservado un sitio preferente

Y gracias, sierramadre, por su comentario, pero eso no cambia las cosas: ni el Sr. asqueado ni yo le vamos a donar nuestras monedas...:XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (18 Jun 2014)

me encanta leeros...
ya sabeis que soy de pocas palabras.. 

pero no me podia resistir.. sin deciroslo...

jajajajajajajaja....
me encanta veros así...
un abrazo...

..


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo Fernando, la noche se me paso volando y no me dio tiempo de pensar en otras cosas, dicen que reir es bueno, y anoche mas de una carcajada di :XX:
> Sabes que para mi, el cielo y la tierra lo tenemos aqui, en esta vida todo se paga mas tarde o mas temprano y nadie se libra.
> Eso mismo me dijo el cardiologo, que tenia que tener alguna recomendacion, con el de arriba, que si era creyente, de 10 personas, 9 estaban en el otro barrio, asi que vivo al maximo cada dia
> A sierramadre le podemos ayudar mucho, si nos dice las monedas que suele comprar y que nosotros pasamos, pues cuando las veamos en alguna web casi regaladas, se lo comunicamos , vale.
> ...



Efectivamente, anoche se nos pasó "volando" y encima dio lugar a unas cuantas carcajadas y es que, asqueado, la vida hay que vivirla y no hay más vuelta de hoja...:rolleye:

Como dijo Góngora: "La vida es ciervo herido que las flechas le dan alas."

Un abrazo.


----------



## kynes (18 Jun 2014)

La "moneda" de hierro del hombre sin rostro tiene pinta de que va a seguir revalorizandose ... se vende a 22 USD!!!


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jun 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Era de alguien que no era aficionado a la numismatica, supongo que heredaria el saco o lo encontraria o algo así y si no eres al menos aficionadillo a esto ( y aun siendolo) te va a costar diferenciar cuales son de plata a simple vista y catalogar moneda por moneda lleva su tiempo. Asi que supongo que no se complico la vida y se conformó con los 50 dolares.Total , seguramente no le costó nada.



Eso es lo que casi me pasa, he encontrado una caja de puros llena de monedas, y casi las tiro ante la perspectiva de llenar el zulo con más chatarra. Repasando he visto que hay unos 300 gr de monedas de plata de distintas concentraciones, amén de un buen lote de monedas oxidadas y fichas de teléfono, que ahora me he enterado de que se venden por ebay a precios absurdos.
Lo mío no es el coleccionismo, más bien el síndrome de diógenes, pero siempre está bien curiosear.
En google salen estos dos sitios a la primera, por ejemplo:
Coin Value | Sweden 1 Krona and 2, and 5 Kronor (Gustav VI) 1952 to 1971
1942-1944 Ecuador 20 Centavos KM 77.1a Prices & Values | NGC

Pero no me queda muy claro cómo averiguar la calidad de una moneda al ser términos que me resultan extraños, ¿conocen ustedes algún sitio donde se pueda curiosear sobre el valor de monedas? ¿Y cómo de fiables y caras son las tiendas de numismática para tasar los hallazgos de este tipo?

Si quieren puedo sacar alguna foto de las monedas por si les apetece verlas, son de Perú, Colombia, Ecuador, Curaçao, Holanda, Suecia, Alemania, Méjico y la pérfida Albión de entre finales del XIX y 1961, algunas irreconocibles y unas pocas que dañan la vista por el brillo.


----------



## fff (19 Jun 2014)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pero no me queda muy claro *cómo averiguar la calidad de una moneda* al ser términos que me resultan extraños, ¿conocen ustedes algún sitio donde se pueda curiosear sobre el valor de monedas? ¿Y cómo de fiables y caras son las tiendas de numismática para tasar los hallazgos de este tipo?
> 
> Si quieren puedo sacar alguna foto de las monedas por si les apetece verlas, son de Perú, Colombia, Ecuador, Curaçao, Holanda, Suecia, Alemania, Méjico y la pérfida Albión de entre finales del XIX y 1961, algunas irreconocibles y unas pocas que dañan la vista por el brillo.



Se llama aprender y no es evidente. Si estan todas a barullo por lo general la conservacion no subira de mbc, y excepto en casos muy contados no seran raras y por lo general valdran su peso en plata y muy poco mas.
En una numismatica te lo solucionan.
A mi no me importa verlas.


----------



## fff (19 Jun 2014)

Yendo a numismaticas se aprende mucho. Ves a la gente llevar monedas como oro en paño, para descubrir que son totalmente normales, pero ellos creen que tienen un tesoro...
Internet esta muy bien para orientarse, pero luego la gente busca un 20$ de 1900 y piensa que esta bien y que vale como si estuviera en MS-65 ... y claro, el numismatico le dice que a peso y un poco mas dependiendo de lo bonito que esté...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2014)

¿"Animar"? Que se vayan a "cascarla"...

- La proclamación de Felipe VI anima el mercado de los coleccionistas de monedas - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## trasgukoke (20 Jun 2014)

me imagino que es la unica manera de venderlas todas...
animando ellos con sus palabras/sueños.... El cotarro..y que pique gente y las compre...
jeje...
todas para ellos..
yo como siempre.. ni con un palo...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Es que indigna ver como se utilizan los medios de comunicación para 1º) engañar a la gente y 2º) ¿qué? ¿cómo? ¿cuándo? Ningún aficionado a la Numismatica va a comprar esa "medalla" a ese precio y eso es algo que lo hemos "aprendido" con el tiempo:no:

¿Qué has hecho "insensato"? ¿Comprar una docena de esas medallas? Vamos a ver, asqueado, las cosas serias se hacen con calma y no mientras estamos de "copas":XX::XX:::XX:

Por cierto, guapísima la moneda china...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Saludos.


----------



## trasgukoke (20 Jun 2014)

¿también aquí...?
si te tengo delante.. te doy con la mano abierta.. como los compañeros de madrid al qu le dijo gilipo.... en la coronación del otro....

baneo y lefazo.. te dirian algunos..

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 18:51 ----------

asqueado...que guapa..
la de china y la de islandia..
enhorabuena.. no se como estarian antes .
pero tienen buena presencia todas...

un abrazo..
y disculpa..
he entrado siguiendo al del spam..
y con la ira ciega.. no habia visto esas bonitas...jeje..


----------



## Imperial (21 Jun 2014)

Buenas a todos, ando por Japón y hoy en la prensa me encontré este anuncio de una medalla de 75 aniversario del avión Japonés "Zerosen" (Batalla Cero). Cuesta un pastizabal, mas de 500 euros por 5 onzas...pero es bastante bonita. El fervor patriotico japonés pagará esta moneda, yo no.

Lo dejo como curiosidad y ya subiré una medalla curiosa que me he pillado por aqui.






https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3904/14466540511_aa39701f39_m.jpg






https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5568/14283442887_574b042442_m.jpg

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 20:28 ----------













---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 20:29 ----------

https://www.flickr.com/photos/125145424@N02/14468778474/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/125145424@N02/14469935705/

---------- Post added 20-jun-2014 at 20:31 ----------

Son dos medallas una de 1/2 onza de oro y 199.800 yenes, y la otra de 5 onzas de plata por 79.800 yenes.


----------



## España1 (22 Jun 2014)

Perdonad q no me lea el hilo, no me dan los hogos xa tanto! 
Unas preguntas fáciles xa los expertos, que me pica la curiosidad...
Tiene pinta el oro de estar hiperinflado desde el 2002...
Es tontería hoy x hoy comprar algo de oro? Mejor lingotes o monedas si en unos años tocase venderlas? Q lingote o q moneda de oro mejor? Único fin conservar valor.
La última, en caso de pasar la frontera con ella, guerra o algo... Dejarán sacarlo del país por las buenas o tocará esconderlo?
Gracias!


----------



## fff (22 Jun 2014)

rescatando un mensaje mío...



fff dijo:


> Aquí solo hablamos por hablar... de vez en cuando hay alguien tan tonto que nos hace caso y vuelve al cabo de unos meses diciendo que lo ha perdido todo y oiga usted! que como no le dijimos que esto no era seguro...
> La pasta en el banco, bien segura, que nadie la pueda tocar.
> 
> Y no piense/lea tanto, que le dará dolor de cabeza


----------



## trasgukoke (22 Jun 2014)

Guau, la del estado de campeche...
me molaaa

Gracias asqueado por la visión


----------



## fff (23 Jun 2014)

lamadama dijo:


> volverme con las manos en los bolsillos y silbando.



Es una cosa que cuesta, pero que da muchas satisfacciones... ahorrar para gastar después mejor


----------



## sierramadre (23 Jun 2014)

Si que es una lastima, cuando voy al mercadillo de mi ciudad me voy con las ganas de comprar algo y si lo hago es por ni volverme con la sensacion que comentas.

Pagar algo mas seria asumible porque te ahorras los gastos de envio, ves la moneda y hablas con el vendedor, pero pagar el doble que en ebay es hacer el tonto, no se trata de buscar precios regalados pero si se trata de no pagar 40 por lo que sabes que puedes comprar por 23, es una lastima que no se adapten a la realidad actual, ganariamos todos, me encantaria salir a dar un paseo por el centro y volverme con 5 o 6 monedas.

Un saludo.


----------



## takipa (23 Jun 2014)

Buenas tardes,
Acabo de recibir esta moneda. Nueva serie de Niue Island, 666 piezas, 2 onzas, antique finish, terminacion con muchos detalles, en mano muchisimo mas bonita que en fotos. Ha sido un impulso, pero no me arrepiento


----------



## horik (23 Jun 2014)

Buscando una moneda que me gusta me encontré con esta, que parece falsa.
Yemen Arab Republic 2 Riyals 1969 - Lion, silver, proof, rare | eBay


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2014)

Hola, asqueado: Al final, 153,66 Euros...: Más barata que en la última subasta que viví, pero la verdad es que a ese precio no voy a entrar y me temo que nunca la tendré...ienso: Sin embargo, dicen que el mar está lleno de peces...)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2014)

Bueno, asquedo, por si te sirve de algo, también a mí me han borrado los posts del último día y dediqué bastante tiempo a ellos. En fin, andaba bastante "mosqueado" con esto y es que ya ha sucedido en otras ocasiones. En fin, han tardado en "arreglarlo" y esperemos que dure, aunque la verdad es que hoy el foro está funcionando fatal...ienso:

Nada cuando queras y puedas ya colgarás tus siempre apreciadas fotos...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Lo que me cuentas de ese vendedor "profesional" no me sorprende. De hecho, los alemanes suelen tener fama de serios y disiento mucho al respecto. El único de allí con el que hago tratos es necho y creo que es de aquí...:rolleye:

Como te decía, amigo asqueado, el mar está lleno de peces y tú eres un buen pescador, de manera que a buscar otro "caladero"...

Saludos.


----------



## Josebs (30 Jun 2014)

estoy pensando en comprando unos ducados, nueva version, alguien los tiene, sabe de algun sitio web con precios competitivos, gracias, un saludo


----------



## Muttley (30 Jun 2014)

Pues aquí va la mia...

Calendario azteca del 2011. Realmente marca la diferencia en vivo y en directo. El nivel de detalle es espectacular.







Editado y corregido. Ya hay pruebas


----------



## necho (30 Jun 2014)

@Muttley: ¿Y la foto? 

@Asqueado y los demás que posteéis fotos; lo mejor es subir las fotos a un servidor externo tipo *subefotos* y cuando ya tengáis vuestro flamante post bien maqueteado y antes de darle al botón "Enviar nuevo tema"; copiad y pegad todo el texto en procesador de texto tipo _notepad_ y luego guardadlo como archivo *.txt. De esta rudimentaria, pero efectiva manera siempre tendréis una copia de respaldo de vuestras interesantes y valiosas aportaciones.


----------



## sierramadre (4 Jul 2014)

novembre dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El caso es que hace unos días vi en youtube un vídeo en el cual se veía que para comprobar el grosor de una moneda se utilizaba un pie de rey que me pareció era de plástico. La cuestión es que me gustó por su utilidad al no marcar nuestras queridas y delicadas monedas de oro de 24k (y todas las demás, claro está).
> Busque en primer lugar en ferreterías que conozco sin resultado positivo, hoy con la ayuda de San Google lo he localizado por poco mas de 3€ en una cadena de tiendas de Bellas Artes en Barcelona (he ido en persona a la tienda que hay en la Calle Corcega nº298, al lado mismo de la Diputación y así ahorrar los gastos de envío), también lo venden online en su
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aportacion, yo llevo tiempo queriendo comprar algo asi, en leroy merlin tambien creo que a veces tienen por ese precio, lo cierto es que da cierto repelus medir con el pie de rey de metal determinadas monedas delicadas.

Un saludo.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (4 Jul 2014)

Yo tengo uno digital (del lidl) metalico, pero tambien uno de plastico que compre un dia de necesidad en un chino, son faciles de encontrar.


----------



## Visrul (5 Jul 2014)

horik dijo:


> Buscando una moneda que me gusta me encontré con esta, que parece falsa.
> Yemen Arab Republic 2 Riyals 1969 - Lion, silver, proof, rare | eBay





asqueado dijo:


> Hola, porque dice que es falsa ? Esa moneda es un duro del mundo, el unico inconveniente que le veo es que el precio es un poco alto, la he visto a la venta mas barata, bonita moneda en calidad Proof de 25,00 grs KM-4, esta en mi coleccion.
> .



Pues en mi opinión si que es falsa. De echo es una moneda que tengo por duplicado y he estado observándola con la lupa y aunque es bastante buena (la falsificación) no cumple el patrón con los bigotes, la lengua y los dientes, a parte de que no es exacta en la colocación de la melena.
De hecho esta moneda ya la había visto en una tienda de ebay china de más de 15.000 votos:8: ::
Así que cuidadín!!!:S


----------



## horik (5 Jul 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión si que es falsa. De echo es una moneda que tengo por duplicado y he estado observándola con la lupa y aunque es bastante buena (la falsificación) no cumple el patrón con los bigotes, la lengua y los dientes, a parte de que no es exacta en la colocación de la melena.
> De hecho esta moneda ya la había visto en una tienda de ebay china de más de 15.000 votos:8: ::
> Así que cuidadín!!!:S



Esa moneda es una reacuñación, respondí a la pregunta de asqueado con este video y unas fotos, pero borraron mi post cuando el servidor cayo.
The coins channel 10 Yemen 1969 2 rials - YouTube


----------



## els22 (8 Jul 2014)

No se si es el hilo adecuado, si no lo es lo siento mucho. Me ofrecen esta moneda pero tengo dudas de si es verdadera. Por favor, a los especialistas del foro que os parece?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2014)

# els22: Te dejo un enlace donde aparece la moneda que te venden. Podrás así estudiarla detenidamente y si no observas fallos, pues adelante... Pero antes la "repasas" de arriba a abajo y usa lupa.

- Monedas Españolas de Fernando VII del año 1811 | Numismática española

Saludos.


----------



## els22 (9 Jul 2014)

Gracias fernandojcg por el consejo.¿Que os parece esa especie de doble hoja que hay debajo del segundo uno?.Alguien lo había visto antes? Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda y comentarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2014)

Hola, els22: Mira, es un tipo de moneda que no tengo ni he seguido. Sí que tengo varias del Imperio Español, pero en Plata, y en una tengo un defecto propio de la época: un pequeño cospel. Te digo esto porque prefiero no pronunciarme y más sin tenerla en mano.

No es extraño que en las monedas existan "errores" o que hayan habido "manipulaciones", pero también de "época". Ya sean cospel, resellos, etc. A mí me da la impresión de que es una moneda "manipulada" porque me "chocó" cuando vi la foto con el "detalle" que citas. He estado mirando monedas de ese período y no he encontrado nada parecido.

Sin embargo, si te fijas, es muy posible que en esa moneda haya un resello. Si te fijas en el último "1" éste parece colocado encima de lo que pudo ser un "0". En fin, da esa impresión...

Ya te digo que no soy un "experto" en ese tipo de monedas y poco puedo ayudarte. Otra cosa que tienes que tener en cuenta es que esa moneda es especialmente cara, aunque su precio sólo lo pagará un coleccionista, por tanto si te la ofrecen "barata"... Luego, pienso que no te la ofrecen en una Numismatica porque si no te hubieran dado una "explicación", que te podría haber convencido o no. En el foro hay un conforero (fff) que entiende bastante sobre monedas de todo tipo y podrías contactar con él mediante MP.

Saludos.


----------



## takipa (9 Jul 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> *Esta mañana me ha llegado esta, comprada a nuestro amigo necho*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Esa moneda forma parte de alguna serie o son monedas de diseño único y tirada corta?. El precio no es barato aún viniendo de nuestro amigo Necho y me pregunto cual puede ser el futuro de estas monedas


----------



## fff (9 Jul 2014)

els22 dijo:


> Gracias fernandojcg por el consejo.¿Que os parece esa especie de doble hoja que hay debajo del segundo uno?.Alguien lo había visto antes? Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda y comentarios.



Hola, me parece un precioso 8 escudos mexico de FVII busto imaginario...
Las fotos no son buenas para apreciar buenos detalles, excepto el ultimo 1, que parece iba encima de un 0... esto se debe a que se utilizaban cuños de otros años cuando los actuales se gastaban mucho, y quedaban sobreimpresos a veces ambas fechas...


----------



## els22 (9 Jul 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, els22: Mira, es un tipo de moneda que no tengo ni he seguido. Sí que tengo varias del Imperio Español, pero en Plata, y en una tengo un defecto propio de la época: un pequeño cospel. Te digo esto porque prefiero no pronunciarme y más sin tenerla en mano.
> 
> No es extraño que en las monedas existan "errores" o que hayan habido "manipulaciones", pero también de "época". Ya sean cospel, resellos, etc. A mí me da la impresión de que es una moneda "manipulada" porque me "chocó" cuando vi la foto con el "detalle" que citas. He estado mirando monedas de ese período y no he encontrado nada parecido.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tus comentarios fernandojcg.

---------- Post added 09-jul-2014 at 23:27 ----------




fff dijo:


> Hola, me parece un precioso 8 escudos mexico de FVII busto imaginario...
> Las fotos no son buenas para apreciar buenos detalles, excepto el ultimo 1, que parece iba encima de un 0... esto se debe a que se utilizaban cuños de otros años cuando los actuales se gastaban mucho, y quedaban sobreimpresos a veces ambas fechas...



Muchas gracias fff, tienes un privado.


----------



## fff (10 Jul 2014)

Requetefalsísima...


----------



## maxkuiper (10 Jul 2014)

Es más falsa que Judas


----------



## chemachu (10 Jul 2014)

Podríais decir en qué tipo de cosas os fijáis para saber si estamos hablando de una moneda falta. Está claro que buscando una original y comparando, pero me refiero sin tener una de la original...

No sé si me he explicado :


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Jul 2014)

Si + 10 caracteres



asqueado dijo:


> Buenasssss
> Necesito AYUDA para los entendidos en moneda española antigua con relacion a esta moneda, ¿ Creeis que es falsa?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (11 Jul 2014)

chemachu dijo:


> Podríais decir en qué tipo de cosas os fijáis para saber si estamos hablando de una moneda falta. Está claro que buscando una original y comparando, pero me refiero sin tener una de la original...
> 
> No sé si me he explicado :



Mira, una moneda ha de tener sus medidas. Peso, diametro y grosor. Y si bien puede haber pequeñas diferencias estas estan dentro de su tolerancia.

Ahora bien, para distinguir falsas que casi dan las medidas, lo que necesitas es saber, conocimiento, y eso se consigue como todo, apendiendo, estudiando -estudiar no significa coger un libro y empollarlo para un examen- y experiencia.

Por eso vuelvo a repetir lo de siempre, no compreis monedas a alguien que no sabe de monedas, y mas concretamente, del tipo de monedas que os vende. Cuidado con ebay, con los compro-oros, con las 'herencias'...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2014)

Ja,ja,ja... con todos los respetos, amigo fff, hay "herencias" y "herencias", supongo que ya me entiendes y eso no quiere decir que para ser "solventes" tengan que proceder de familias adineradas porque los MPs siempre han tenido una fuerte valoración en todas las clases sociales, al menos hasta tiempos más modernos. Yo puedo presumir de poseer unas monedas de cuya autenticidad no hay duda y tampoco de los metales de que están compuestas.

Además, no es normal en los tiempos actuales dejar en herencia monedas y sellos. Eso era más propio de nuestros abuelos (bueno, dependerá de la edad que tengas) y los míos, si no suceden males "mayores", pues recibirán una buena cantidad de monedas para seguir con la tradición familiar y que, posiblemente, acabe conmigo... Y es que son otros tiempos y la gente joven no suele valorar los MPs, aparte de que a esa edad hay otras cosas más importantes en las que pensar.

Por cierto, el otro día estuve mirando unas monedas que me legó antes de morir un familiar escocés y claro no soy un entendido en monedas inglesas, pero hay auténticas maravillas por su exotismo, ya que muchas son asiáticas y de los tiempos de María Castaña... Fue marino y visitó mucho mundo, de manera que sin ser aficionado sí que se hizo con bastantes monedas que deben tener valor por su rareza y peculiaridades. No creo que haya mucho valor en cuanto al simple "metal", pero sí creo que lo hay por otro lado... Sin embargo, tardaré en averiguarlo porque eso requiere un tiempo que ahora me ocupan otros asuntos, aparte de que tengo otras monedas por clasificar.

De todas formas, ya sabes que yo soy de la opinión de que determinado tipo de monedas se han de comprar en sitios "confiables" y pagar el sobreprecio que eso supone. Eso no quita para que existan monedas que se pueden comprar en e-Bay y la que muestra asqueado es una de ellas, pero claro yo la "confianza" en el tema de las monedas hace tiempo que la perdí...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (11 Jul 2014)

Por supuesto... yo me refiero a esas otras "herencias"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHj-rmyOinA


----------



## sierramadre (11 Jul 2014)

Al hilo del tema, ayer fui a una numismática físicamente a comprar unas cosillas aprovechando que estaba de paso en esa ciudad, si que es cierto que previamente ya las había negociado con ellos via internet y realmente iba a pagarlas y a recogerlas.

Me resultó curioso que los precios que tenían puestas esas cosillas eran casi del doble de lo que habiamos acordado y un 20-40% más caras de lo que tenian puesto en internet.

Me anime a negociar la compra con ellos porque en este caso si que eran piezas que no me fiaba de comprar en cualquier sitio y sin verlas antes, pero y es a lo que voy, lo curioso es que al final me salieron igual de caras de lo que me podian haber salido en subasta de ebay y encima sin gastos de envio.

Por no hablar del placer de entrar a una numismatica y que un señor educado y muy majo te atienda, aprovechar para ver otras monedas, preguntar cosas, no es lo mismo que cruzar mails en ingles patatero con un polaco que habla ingles patatero y que vive en bielorusia.

Creo que el que tengan los precios que tienen a la vista en los escaparates hacen que muchos de nosotros no se nos ocurra entrar ni a preguntar, porque al menos yo si veo que el precio se me va un 10-20% de lo que estoy dispuesto a pagar intento negociarlo pero si me veo que me piden de entrada el doble no se me ocurre ni pasar.

Al final me lleve lo acordado y me gasté otros cuantos cientos de euros en otra monedilla que me gusto y que el buen hombre casi sin regatear me bajo un 10% desde un precio razonablemente de mercado.

Otra cosa que me resultó curiosa y más viendo que me estaba dejando una pasta es que no intentaron venderme nada al estilo del buen comercial palillero español, simplemente me sacaron aquello por lo que pregunte y punto.

Al final un win-win, yo me fui contento, sin la paga extra, pero con un tesorillo en el bolsillo a precio de internet y el señor se gano sus eurillos ahorrandose la comision de ebay+paypal y sin tener que ir a correos a hacer colas.

Sigo abogando porque lo normal debería ser que nos encontraramos en un punto intermedio y fisico los compradores y los señores de las numismáticas, pero como lo que manda es el euro al final tristemente no suele ocurrir, exceptuando casos como este, ya que lo normal cuando he mandado por correo alguna contraoferta a alguna tienda de mi ciudad ni siquiera me han contestado o casi que me han mandado a tomar por culo con más o menos finura, y hablo de contraofertas a precios que puedes encontrar por ebay.

Un saludo.


----------



## horik (11 Jul 2014)

Hola sierramadre, muy interesante su relato.
Durante mi corta vida de metalero siempre tuve la curiosidad de entrar en una numismática, pero nunca lo hice por culpa de la fama de sitios bastante caros que tienen.
Además, con el presupuesto mensual que tengo para monedas estoy casi seguro que no conseguiría rebajas.

Al tema del hilo, las ultimas 2 monedas que compre, fotos de las subastas.

50 pence 1976 
15,5g Ag.925 20000 monedas

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/14071104351560846.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/07/11/14071104351560846.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>



<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140711043515504276.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/07/11/140711043515504276.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>

25 dollars 2005
31,103g .999Ag

<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140711043516232493.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/07/11/140711043516232493.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>


<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140711043516625789.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/07/11/140711043516625789.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>


----------



## sierramadre (11 Jul 2014)

Hola, tu moneda del Bismarck impresionante, la pongo en mi lista de monedas a buscar.

Me alegro que te haya interesado mi relato, personalmente echo en falta más experiencias personales en estos hilos, creo que es enriquecedor para todos.

A mi me encanta pararme en los escaparates de las numismáticas y siempre que paso por alguna lo hago, pero es que cuando veo cosas que he comprado en internet por 18 puestas a 45 se me quitan las ganas de entrar.

Esta claro que cada uno por sus propiedades fija el precio que le da la gana, faltaría más, el problema es que así ellos no venden más que a los 4 abuelos que no entienden de internet y nosotros salimos perjudicados porque nos toca comprar por internet, barato pero privandonos del placer de ver la moneda, preguntar cosas sobre ella, tener el plus de seguridad que te da el saber que aunque casos ha habido, pero es menos probable de que te la cuelen falsa que comprandosela a Miroslav el ucraniano de 1532 positivos.

Por no hablar de que no le vas informando a medio mundo cual es tu nombre y que te dedicas a comprar cosas que brillan, por mucho paypal que uses tu nombre sale y si pagas con el paypal de terceros pues tampoco mola porque les puedes buscar problemas.

Además el hecho de comprar es un placer, mirar, tocar, elegir, pagar, meterte el producto en una bolsa, llevartelo a casa....es un todo.

Me imagino que los precios a los que compré (baratos para una numismatica fisica, normales en ebay) fueron debidos a que era una compra bastante grande (grande para mi) y que quizás no seguian la última subida de los metales de estas 2 semanas ya que en la web llevaba controlandolos 2 meses y no habían modificado precios.

Lo más curioso y lo he comentado en el post anterior es que con la crisis que hay especialmente es ese sector y siendo una tienda pequeñita y tal y viendo que iba con la pasta por delante y con ganas de comprar (no entró nadie en los 40 minutos que estuve alli) el hombre no intentara colocarme nada, le pregunte despues de pagar lo que ya teníamos apalabrado que si le importaba que le echara un vistazo a las estanterias y me dijo que estaba en mi casa y que para cualquier cosa que le preguntara, pero cuando me veia interesarme en algo en concreto no hacia alusiones (y hablamos de piezas de 200 a 300 euros), ni me pregunto que tipo de moneda coleccionaba yo, no sé si me explico, solo contestaba a mis preguntas con mucha educación pero no intentaba ir más allá.

Quizás sea una técnica que les funcione (no mostrar demasiadas ganas de vender y de hecho le funcione porque me acabe llevando otra pieza)y si asi lo hacia tendria sus motivos, la tienda tenía 13 años más que yo, vamos que cualquier cosa que a mi me resultara curiosa tendría su porque.


Un saludo.


----------



## fff (11 Jul 2014)

Encontrar un buen numismatico, atento, amable, y que te enseñe cosas es un tesoro.
Yo la verdad, una moneda que vale 18 en internet la tiene el numismatico por 26.
Pero si la tiene por 45, deberias preguntarte si lo que compras en internet es bueno de verdad....
Cierto es que alguno haya ido subiendo precios, pero cuando bajan, sino los baja, no vende, y el vive de eso.
En fin, tambien es cierto que excepto el bullion, el resto no son matematicas


----------



## sierramadre (11 Jul 2014)

fff dijo:


> Encontrar un buen numismatico, atento, amable, y que te enseñe cosas es un tesoro.
> Yo la verdad, una moneda que vale 18 en internet la tiene el numismatico por 26.
> Pero si la tiene por 45, deberias preguntarte si lo que compras en internet es bueno de verdad....
> Cierto es que alguno haya ido subiendo precios, pero cuando bajan, sino los baja, no vende, y el vive de eso.
> En fin, tambien es cierto que excepto el bullion, el resto no son matematicas



Casualmente al bullion y a las monedas mas vulgares me referia, eagles y kookas del año en curso a 38 y 43, estuches del 89 de la fnmt con las 5 moneditas del descubrimiento a 90 y cosas de ese tipo, hasta philas a 37 he llegado a ver.....cinquentines vulgares de la fnmt por 300...

Pasese por Valencia y ya vera que risa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Beto (14 Jul 2014)

muy buenas! no paso mucho por el hilo porque me entran sudores con las cosas que poneis, pero de tanto en tanto toca y ahora os queria hacer una pregunta

tengo un conocido que se ha mudado a Guersney (creo que se escribe asi) y me pregunto si en los bancos de alli, venden monedas de la royal mint directamente y si creeis que tendria alguna ventaja comprarlas alli...

Le podria decir si ve alguna tienda pero no quiero marearlo mucho


----------



## sierramadre (15 Jul 2014)

Beto dijo:


> muy buenas! no paso mucho por el hilo porque me entran sudores con las cosas que poneis, pero de tanto en tanto toca y ahora os queria hacer una pregunta
> 
> tengo un conocido que se ha mudado a Guersney (creo que se escribe asi) y me pregunto si en los bancos de alli, venden monedas de la royal mint directamente y si creeis que tendria alguna ventaja comprarlas alli...
> 
> Le podria decir si ve alguna tienda pero no quiero marearlo mucho



Buenas, sinceramente yo pensaba que era un pais inventado por alguna ceca, haciendo frontera con la republica de montesclaros para tener la excusa de sacar más colecciones :XX::XX::XX:

Lo buscare en el google maps.

Respecto a lo que pregunta siento no poder ayudarle.

Un saludo.


----------



## Beto (15 Jul 2014)

La verdad que tiene nombre de estar entre Alaska y Nueva Escocia xDD....y por lo que me han dicho, es un paraiso fiscal entre Inglaterra y Francia, y pertenece a la primera, aunque esta mas cerca de la segunda...por lo visto, alli todo son Rolls y Jaguars y eso que son 4 gatos

---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 10:59 ----------

es que en cuanto alguien me habla de irse a algun lugar primero pienso "donde está eso?" y luego..."podre sacar alguna moneda de ahi?"


----------



## sierramadre (15 Jul 2014)

Beto dijo:


> La verdad que tiene nombre de estar entre Alaska y Nueva Escocia xDD....y por lo que me han dicho, es un paraiso fiscal entre Inglaterra y Francia, y pertenece a la primera, aunque esta mas cerca de la segunda...por lo visto, alli todo son Rolls y Jaguars y eso que son 4 gatos
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jul-2014 at 10:59 ----------
> 
> es que en cuanto alguien me habla de irse a algun lugar primero pienso "donde está eso?" y luego..."podre sacar alguna moneda de ahi?"



Habrá que informarse, ¿convoca oposiciones?, me voy para allá aunque sea de funcionario.

Un saludo.


----------



## OvEr0n (26 Jul 2014)

Sigues acumulando Trading? Te van a echar las onzas de casa


----------



## sierramadre (26 Jul 2014)

Vendo karlillo por 100000 euros o cambio por porsche cayenne con pocos km.

Interesados mandar privado.

Ironic mode off.

Con 1000 euros la onza me conformo y os invito a todos a paella.


----------



## Ivan Arnau (29 Jul 2014)

*Uno relativamente nuevo con monedas saluda!!!*

Hola a todos un placer leerles por este foro, yo estoy empezando con monedas, ocupo mi tiempo coleccionando documentos antiguos, filatelia,etc...asi que mas o menos se como va el tema, pero, me gustaria que me recomendarais algun catalogo de monedas ...ya he comprado el de hnos. Guerra, me gustaria alguno mundial con las mas conocidas,etc..
Nota. si es de descarga mejor,jajaja!!! ya he comprado el anterior y no me gustaria invertir mas en papel, prefiero dedicarlo a metal.


----------



## anitalafantastica (29 Jul 2014)

Ivan Arnau dijo:


> Hola a todos un placer leerles por este foro, yo estoy empezando con monedas, ocupo mi tiempo coleccionando documentos antiguos, filatelia,etc...asi que mas o menos se como va el tema, pero, me gustaria que me recomendarais algun catalogo de monedas ...ya he comprado el de hnos. Guerra, me gustaria alguno mundial con las mas conocidas,etc..
> Nota. si es de descarga mejor,jajaja!!! ya he comprado el anterior y no me gustaria invertir mas en papel, prefiero dedicarlo a metal.



Supongo que este debe servirte

GUIA DE DUROS DEL MUNDO

http://www.bencoins.com/biblioteca/GuiaDurosMundo_1800-1950.pdf


----------



## Ivan Arnau (1 Ago 2014)

Muchas gracias por la aportacion la guardo en una carpeta VIP...lo que he notado es que no hay nada de Alemania...puede ser??? o lo he visto mal??

Un saludo


----------



## hemingway (1 Ago 2014)

Joder, muy interesante. Mi difunto abuelo me legó en herencia una colección de VARIOS CIENTOS de monedas para que yo siguiese con la tradición. Si encuentro un hueco un día de estos subo varias fotos.

Por cierto, también me estoy informando sobre invertir en commodities, concretamente en metales preciosos. La plata me interesa y comentan que la mejor opción es almacenarla, la tienes a mano y además no requiere especiales técnicas o gastos de mantenimiento. Comentan que es preferible la opción de comprar monedas que lingotes porque es más manejable. 

¿Qué opina burbuja? 

Por cierto, ¿Donde vendéis vuestro oro/plata? Lo pregunto porque no me creo que nadie de este hilo lo haya hecho alguna vez. )


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2014)

Ivan Arnau dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la aportacion la guardo en una carpeta VIP...lo que he notado es que no hay nada de Alemania...puede ser??? o lo he visto mal??
> 
> Un saludo



Hace algún tiempo encontré unas monedas en una caja de puros, recientemente me han llegado algunas hojas y portamonedas, así que las he ido colocando y clasificando por encima gracias a la web. Quedé en este mismo hilo en publicar fotos, y entra las que encontré hay algo parecido a un duro de esos alemán. Es un aguilucho que pone cinco marcos en la fila de abajo, supongo que los duros los habrá también, pues este parece un poco pequeño para serlo.







Subo unas fotos generales de los hallazgos, en su gran parte monedas de cobre y pequeñas monedas de plata. Me llama la atención de estas tienen el mismo tamaño en Cuba, España, Inglaterra, Australia, Canadá, Nueva Zelanda, Holanda, Curaçao, Colombia o Perú, pero las leyes son distintas.


----------



## mk73 (4 Ago 2014)

Mabuse dijo:


> Hace algún tiempo encontré unas monedas en una caja de puros, recientemente me han llegado algunas hojas y portamonedas, así que las he ido colocando y clasificando por encima gracias a la web. Quedé en este mismo hilo en publicar fotos, y entra las que encontré hay algo parecido a un duro de esos alemán. Es un aguilucho que pone cinco marcos en la fila de abajo, supongo que los duros los habrá también, pues este parece un poco pequeño para serlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




asi simplemente por las fotos son corrientillas las monedas pero bueno tiene su gozo y oye si te gustan pues es lo que cuenta. Disfrutalas


----------



## horik (9 Ago 2014)

20 Dollars Liberia 1997
31,22 g plata .999
<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140809021553704281.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/08/09/140809021553704281.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>



<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140809021555292850.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/08/09/140809021555292850.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>



<a href="http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140809021556871188.jpg" target="_blank" title="subir imagenes"><img src="http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/08/09/140809021556871188.jpg" border="0" alt="subir imagen" /></a>


----------



## Mabuse (12 Ago 2014)

Da un poco de miedo la de Diana y los churumbeles.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 01:49 ----------




mk73 dijo:


> asi simplemente por las fotos son corrientillas las monedas pero bueno tiene su gozo y oye si te gustan pues es lo que cuenta. Disfrutalas



Pues acabo de encontrar aún más donde se supone que estaban las camisetas de rugby. El criterio de mi abuela para ordenarlas era bastante caótico, una moneda de 20 camel (alguna publicidad de camel ,supongo) junto a 20 duros de Franco de los de plata, también reales de todo pelaje, cinco céntimos de la cocina económica y un euro, que supongo que es lo único que sacaré en limpio. De la caja de puros salieron seis euricos.
Lo que acabo de averiguar es que en el 37 el más tonto acuñaba pesetas, tengo una de Asturias, pero parece que casi todo dios sacó su propia moneda, el descontrol debía ser de aúpa.


----------



## Recaudador (13 Ago 2014)

buenas.
he comprado dos monedas de carolus cuarto,son de 8 reales,una de 1798 y otra de 1802.
estan marcadas por signos por haber estado en china(eso me ha dicho mi vendedor),estal algo desgastadas(como es normal por su uso y viajes)se aprecian bastante bien.
las he comprado por 50€ las dos.
no puedo poner fotos(no se)intentare mas tarde.
¿creis que es buen precio?
un saludo.


----------



## Jose F. (14 Ago 2014)

*100 dolares canada 1977*

Acabo de comprar esta moneda (0,916 miles. oro+0,0834 miles. plata ) con su caja,certificado... 
Sus medidas 27 mm diámetro y 2,21 (+0,01)mm de grosor son correctas.
Peso real 16,85 gr (Indicado 16,965 gr...Desviación -0,67%)....
Parece autentica,pero me llama la atención las manchas de Oxido? que presenta solo en anverso (ver foto).
En la red he visto esta misma moneda con manchas similares.
¿Son normales en una moneda de 22k?

Un saludo a todos y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (14 Ago 2014)

Si dices 22k, significa que es de oro? Con oxido? ::


----------



## Jose F. (14 Ago 2014)

Si,asi es :22k. (O,916 mil de oro + el resto de la aleación es plata)
Son 100 dólares Canada de 1977,creia que lo había puesto.
Puede que no sea óxido,pero tiene toda la pinta.
Ya digo que peso y medidas son correctas.
Saludos


----------



## sierramadre (14 Ago 2014)

Al igual que las monedas de oro con aleacion de cobre como las isabelinas o alfonsinas les salen manchas rojas por que ese poco cobre que lleva se oxida me imagino que en tu moneda de oro se habra oxidado la plata que tiene.

Resumiendo, que la plata es plata igualque el cobre es cobre y como tal ae comportan a pesar de mezclarse con oro, especialmente si no se han mezclado bien los metales en el proceso de fundicion del cospel.

Un saludo


----------



## Jose F. (14 Ago 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta.
Aunque pensaba que era muy difícil oxidar una aleación con tanta proporción de oro.


----------



## xmaniac (20 Ago 2014)

para alguien que empieza a coleccionar y pensando que prácticamente hablamos solo de plata bullion y con poco premium (< 5€ o así). cuanto tiempo pensáis que se necesita para tener una colección digna? de cuántas onzas son las colecciones que manejáis por aquí (de las características mencionadas)? decenas de monedas? centenares? más? supongo que casi sin querer comprando lo del año (me refiero a las que cambian de diseño, maples y eso con una me vale) ya crece todo...pero cuantas bandejas se acaban llenando?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Ago 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> para alguien que empieza a coleccionar y pensando que prácticamente hablamos solo de plata bullion y con poco premium (< 5€ o así). cuanto tiempo pensáis que se necesita para tener una colección digna? de cuántas onzas son las colecciones que manejáis por aquí (de las características mencionadas)? decenas de monedas? centenares? más? supongo que casi sin querer comprando lo del año (me refiero a las que cambian de diseño, maples y eso con una me vale) ya crece todo...pero cuantas bandejas se acaban llenando?



Es muy difícil contestar a esta pregunta, las series a las que te refieres (kookas, elefantes, Britanias, somaliland, koalas, wildlife ...) y alguna mas, son alrededor de 6 o 7 series, si las haces todas (cada uno hace las que quiere) son 6 o 7 oz anuales (150€-200€). Si tienes mas dinero puedes ir consiguiendo las anteriores, algunas series son faciles (koalas, wildlife, ... 6 o 7 monedas cada una), otras mas dificiles (britanias, elefantes, kookas, aprox 20 o 25 monedas).

El limite superior, incluyendo kangaroos y alguna otra, esta en unas 200-300 ozs de bullion premium, hablando de memoria, si haces casi todas las series.


----------



## mk73 (20 Ago 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Es muy difícil contestar a esta pregunta, las series a las que te refieres (kookas, elefantes, Britanias, somaliland, koalas, wildlife ...) y alguna mas, son alrededor de 6 o 7 series, si las haces todas (cada uno hace las que quiere) son 6 o 7 oz anuales (150€-200€). Si tienes mas dinero puedes ir consiguiendo las anteriores, algunas series son faciles (koalas, wildlife, ... 6 o 7 monedas cada una), otras mas dificiles (britanias, elefantes, kookas, aprox 20 o 25 monedas).
> 
> El limite superior, incluyendo kangaroos y alguna otra, esta en unas 200-300 ozs de bullion premium, hablando de memoria, si haces casi todas las series.



Esta muy bien tu comentario pero por favor añade las Panda!!!


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Ago 2014)

mk73 dijo:


> Esta muy bien tu comentario pero por favor añade las Panda!!!



Cierto, cierto, ..  ... Supongo que como yo no la hago (demasiado caras las monedas iniciales) no me he acordado, tambien he descartado los kiwis por sus precios deshorbitados.


----------



## fff (21 Ago 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> para alguien que empieza a coleccionar y pensando que prácticamente hablamos solo de plata bullion y con poco premium (< 5€ o así). cuanto tiempo pensáis que se necesita para tener una colección digna? de cuántas onzas son las colecciones que manejáis por aquí (de las características mencionadas)? decenas de monedas? centenares? más? supongo que casi sin querer comprando lo del año (me refiero a las que cambian de diseño, maples y eso con una me vale) ya crece todo...pero cuantas bandejas se acaban llenando?



Una plata con poco premium, no es una coleccion digna. No esperes encontrar un kookaburra de la decada pasada a menos de 30 euros. Mucha suerte tendrias...
Una plata bullion, es eso, plata amonedada sin más. A menos que te animes a hacer los maples por año, que oye, siempre esta bien, aunque puede ser mas sosa...

Si quieres una coleccion -que todavia puedes- te tienes que preguntar lo que estas dispuesto a pagar. Y sobretodo tener un presupuesto.
Las colecciones con mas piezas son los kookas -empiezan en 1990- y los canguros -1993-. Razonablemente asequibles, aunque los canguros ya pican. Los panda ya no son asequibles.
Las onzas africanas tambien se van un poco de precio. Y los kiwis tambien vuelan demasiado alto.
Pero sabes que? ve comprando poco a poco lo que te guste. El instinto y tu bolsillo marcaran los precios.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Ago 2014)

fff, de acuerdo con todo lo dicho, solo aclarar que cuando el forero habla de poco premium yo lo interpreto como "poco premium respecto bullion puro" (no, sobrespot, es decir, 5€ mas que una maple), y siempre hablando del año en curso, las de años anteriores evidentemente siempre suben mucho mas. Todo mi comentario se basaba en esta premisa.


----------



## Bullion10 (21 Ago 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> para alguien que empieza a coleccionar y pensando que prácticamente hablamos solo de plata bullion y con poco premium (< 5€ o así). cuanto tiempo pensáis que se necesita para tener una colección digna? de cuántas onzas son las colecciones que manejáis por aquí (de las características mencionadas)? decenas de monedas? centenares? más? supongo que casi sin querer comprando lo del año (me refiero a las que cambian de diseño, maples y eso con una me vale) ya crece todo...pero cuantas bandejas se acaban llenando?



Hola, 

Te doy mi punto de vista. Estoy en una posición muy similar a la tuya, pues apenas llevo unas pocas semanas como coleccionista de onzas de plata y la pregunta que haces yo también me la he formulado. Mis conclusiones:

- De las onzas bullion (Maples, Philas, Arcas, etc...) para mí con tener una de cada es suficiente, pues son todas iguales. Y como la más barata es la del año en curso, pues esa. Luego voy comprando más unidades de lo mismo si veo precios razonablemente cerca del spot (menos del 20%). Lo que no voy a hacer es pagar un premium alto por monedas de años anteriores, respeto a quien lo haga pero para mí no tiene sentido.

- De las onzas con premium. Aquí hay 2 grupos. 

a) Con Premium razonable en sus años recientes (Koalas, Pandas, Kookas, Wildlife, Lunar Series II, Somaliland, etc...): de éstas se puede ir haciendo la colección poco a poco desde el año actual hacia atrás y puedes adquirir algunas monedas a precios por debajo de 30-35 euros con una cierta facilidad. Como de momento estamos empezando la colección, con esto ya tenemos entretenimiento para rato. Además, no hay prisa, que lo divertido de esto es buscar y buscar, preguntar, conocer gente y hacer contactos. 

Cuando ya tengas éstas, para completar la colección de Pandas o Kookas ya tendrás que pagar sumas más altas, pero eso ya llegará. Algunas colecciones son cortas, como los Koalas, y se puede ir a completar esas primero.

b) Con Premium no razonable (Kiwis, Kangaroos, Brittanias, muchas africanas, etc...): salvo de la Brittania, que la reciente es muy asequible, de las demás ni siquiera tengo la actual, porque los precios de salida ya son muy altos. Lo que he pensado hacer es meter una de ellas cada vez que haga un pedido grande, para darme un "capricho", y así poco a poco ir teniendo alguna de ellas. Pero veo muy complicado llegar a tener una colección entera de éstas. De hecho, ni siquiera sé si la querría hacer a esos precios. Yo de momento mi primer "capricho" me lo dí con la Australian Stock Horse 2014. Me pareció preciosa pese a lo que costaba y en la mano no me defraudó.

Esas son mis humildes e inexpertas impresiones sobre las series coleccionables. 

Has abierto una pregunta muy interesante, sería genial que más gente compartiera su punto de vista, sobre todo los que nos llevan ventaja en las colecciones, y nos contaran cómo fue su evolución desde la primera moneda que adquirieron hasta la actualidad.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## xmaniac (21 Ago 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> fff, de acuerdo con todo lo dicho, solo aclarar que cuando el forero habla de poco premium yo lo interpreto como "poco premium respecto bullion puro" (no, sobrespot, es decir, 5€ mas que una maple), y siempre hablando del año en curso, las de años anteriores evidentemente siempre suben mucho mas. Todo mi comentario se basaba en esta premisa.



así era, así era. no veo claro pagar 100€ por una moneda con 20€ de plata porque sea del 2002. es una colección, no es una inversión pero no sé si se justifica el precio. lo malo es que me veo con una colección pírrica por lo menos los tres o cuatro primeros años :rolleye:

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 09:49 ----------




Bullion10 dijo:


> Pero veo muy complicado llegar a tener una colección entera de éstas. De hecho, ni siquiera sé si la querría hacer a esos precios.



exacto...y yo recuerdo de jovencito pagar 15.000 pesetas por una carta de MTG!! que el coleccionismo lo llevo en las venas vamos


----------



## fff (21 Ago 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> es una colección, no es una inversión pero no sé si se justifica el precio.



es una coleccion Y una inversion


----------



## rojiblanco (21 Ago 2014)

Respecto a las monedas bullion (maples, filarmonicas, eagles...) me han llegado a comprar de diferentes años, como curiosidad también me han llegado a comprar maples para usarlas como plata coloidal (antibiotico).


----------



## Bullion10 (21 Ago 2014)

rojiblanco dijo:


> Respecto a las monedas bullion (maples, filarmonicas, eagles...) me han llegado a comprar de diferentes años, como curiosidad también me han llegado a comprar maples para usarlas como plata coloidal (antibiotico).



Efectivamente, la plata coloidal es el mejor antibiótico que existe, no tiene efectos secundarios y es muy fácil de obtener, pues con una moneda (cualquiera canadiense) o filamento de plata 0.9999 y un pequeño cacharrito de electrólisis que se puede obtener por Internet por muy poco se puede preparar.

Investigad un poco en Internet sobre la plata coloidal, olvidad los antibióticos de la industria farmacéutica para vosotros y sobre todo para vuestros hijos y notaréis el cambio.

Aunque como diría una persona que conozco, no hacen falta antibióticos de ningún tipo cuando se lleva una alimentación adecuada y unos hábitos saludables de vida...

Saludos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Ago 2014)

Bullion10, de tu comentario solo me ha sorprendido que pongas las Britanias como "premium no razonable" (es de las pocas series que compre a Necho casi de una vez por su buen precio) y en cambio pongas las pandas como "premium razonable" cuando es, junto los kiwis, la única serie que no hago por los elevados precios de las antiguas.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Bullion10, de tu comentario solo me ha sorprendido que pongas las Britanias como "premium no razonable" (es de las pocas series que compre a Necho casi de una vez por su buen precio) y en cambio pongas las pandas como "premium razonable" cuando es, junto los kiwis, la única serie que no hago por los elevados precios de las antiguas.



Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Pero que "racano" eres...:XX::XX::XX: Tampoco hace falta tener toda la colección completa de los Pandas, pero vamos se puede ir iniciando e ir comprando poco a poco las antiguas si realmente queremos tener toda la colección

Lo tuyo es "cojonudo"...:cook: Compras Koalas "Predator" a "saco" y no Pandas... :XX::XX::XX:

Bueno, te lo digo desde la amistad y el respeto que sabes que te profeso, pero ya sabes que cuando tratamos de monedas es una "tentación" para mí el meterme contigo...:XX::XX::XX: 

Eso no quita para que cada cual gaste su dinero como mejor considere, pero entre el Koala "guapo" y el Panda...:cook::cook::cook:

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Ago 2014)

Querido amigo fernando, ... 8: ... te explicaré mis retorcidos procesos mentales para que veas que no estoy TAN loco... 

Cuando empece con las bullion premium (hace 3 años, ya?) por culpa de los hilos de fff y vuestras aportaciones textuales y fotograficas, coincidió que me habian caido del cielo unos pocos miles de euros que no sabia donde meter, asi que me los puli (la mayoria con Necho) en aquellas series que razonablemente podria completar en el futuro. Hay que tener en cuenta mi personalidad TOC para entender porque no soportaria empezar con los pandas a mitad de la pelicula sin ser capaz de completarla en el futuro, asi que los pandas y los kiwis se quedaron fuera. Precisamente estoy a un kangaroo de ponerme al dia de todas mis series. :baba:

Segundo dato, en mi hogar tenemos un fondo comun para gastos domésticos e inversiones, y un rinconcito personal e individual para "caprichos", las series premium salen de mis "caprichos", las inversiones metaleras "gordas" de las inversiones familiares. Son dos compartimentos estancos.

Finalmente, las 100 koalas predator hacen compañia a otro centenar de pandas del 2009 que compre como inversion bullion junto maples y filarmonicas, para mi solo son 3 kg de plata y poco mas, en mi cerebro no tienen nada que ver con las series premium que he ido completando poco a poco. 

En resumen, tengo 100 predators como bullion (ya sabes que debido al bajo precio de la plata el año pasado compre bullion lowpremium en lugar de bullion pelado). Pero no :no: :no: compraré un solo panda suelto hasta que no me vea capaz de permitirme toda la serie... :o

(Despues de ponerlo por escrito veo que si que estoy un poco p'allá.... :

Saludos, 

------

*Consulta*: he estado mirando por ebay y he visto que todos los pandas iniciales estan disponibles por alrededor de 70€, es correcto? O tan baratas deben ser falsificaciones?

*Aviso*: si alguien vende a buen precio lunares chinas de la primera serie, que me avise please.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2014)

Hola, EstudianteTesorero: Bueno, me "tranquiliza" saber que soy más "normal" de lo que pensaba. Me explico: utilizo un "sistema" parecido al tuyo en cuanto a la administración "casera"... En algunas cosas todavía me "sorprendo" cuando observo patrones de comportamiento parecidos entre los "metaleros". Quizás -y es sólo una "reflexión"-, el mundo sería mejor y más justo con gente como nosotros...

Entiendo y respeto tu forma de "operar" en relación con los MPs, pero ya sabes que es más por "incordiarte" que por otra cosa. Ya sabes, soy malo, pero malo... Ja,ja,ja...

Hombre, EstudianteTesorero, nunca he comprado un Panda en e-Bay y siempre que me ha interesado alguna he desistido... No, no me fío y, además, se pierde mucho tiempo buscando comparativas. Si se da el caso, pues prefiero pagar algo más y tener la seguridad de que es auténtico. De todas formas, te diré que no tengo aún la colección completa. Me pasa lo mismo con los Cánguros y los Kiwis. Y es que ahora estoy más centrado en las Antique finish...

En fin, estoy convencido de que tienes una colección más que completa...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y es que ahora estoy más centrado en las Antique finish...
> 
> .



Curioso que todos (o al menos muchos) vayamos pasando por las mismas fases...


----------



## Bullion10 (21 Ago 2014)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Bullion10, de tu comentario solo me ha sorprendido que pongas las Britanias como "premium no razonable" (es de las pocas series que compre a Necho casi de una vez por su buen precio) y en cambio pongas las pandas como "premium razonable" cuando es, junto los kiwis, la única serie que no hago por los elevados precios de las antiguas.



Me explico:

- Sobre las Brittania, me parecen que tienen un premium bastante alto, ya que mirando por ejemplo la lista de precios de Necho, una del 2012 ya vale casi 40 euros, que ni un Panda, oiga.

- Sobre las Panda, digo que tienen un precio razonable porque me estoy refiriendo a los últimos años, que son los primeros que vamos a pillar los recién llegados que comenzamos colección ahora. 

Si me equivoco en algo rectificadme los expertos, me lleváis varios años y cientos de monedas de ventaja.

Me ha llamado mucho la atención tu forma de coleccionar: sólo empiezas una colección cuando vas a terminarla. Me parece muy respetable, pero se me hace raro dejar pasar ahora la oportunidad de coger el Panda de 2014 a 20 euros si al final lo vas a comprar igual. Si te animas a coleccionar Pandas en 2016, para entonces te puede costar casi el doble, y eso suponiendo que la plata no haya subido. 

Mi forma de empezar ha sido "disparar" a todas las colecciones más habituales en las monedas de sus primeros años, y luego ya me iré decantando por algunas. Creo que mi primer "objetivo" va a ser completar los Koalas, me parece la más accesible y no son muchas monedas. 

A ver si lo consigo....

Por cierto, me ha gustado la idea del fondo común familiar. ¿Cómo lo hacéis? Tipo hucha y váis poniendo lo que queda en los bolsillos al llegar a casa o mediante aportaciones periódicas? Me parece una buena idea, si me das más detalles lo estudio y a ver si la implanto yo por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## xmaniac (22 Ago 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo con los Cánguros y los Kiwis. Y es que ahora estoy más centrado en las Antique finish...



perdón por la ignorancia...de qué hablamos con ese término? es un acabado o algo así?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2014)

xmaniac dijo:


> perdón por la ignorancia...de qué hablamos con ese término? es un acabado o algo así?



Hola, Buenas Tardes: Si, se trata de un acabado que busca ser semejante a una moneda de plata antigua. De ahí el oscurecimiento que presenta la moneda. Tienen una extraordinaria calidad y tiradas muy cortas, de manera que los precios suelen ser caros dado el Premium que se les concede.

He intentado colocar un vídeo de la moneda, pero por las causas que sean no entra el enlace. En el foro hay fotos de ese tipo de monedas, ya que el conforero asqueado (Saludos para él...) editó varias de ellas y en el buscador le saldrán varias si pone: Gabón. Onza Plata 2012. Elefante africano. Esa fue la primera moneda de la serie "African Antique finish".

Saludos.


----------



## Cimerio (26 Ago 2014)

He comprado 20 de cada en coininvest

reservo post para cuando lleguen, fotografiarlas y subirlas.


----------



## trasgukoke (27 Ago 2014)

Enhorabuena por la compra


----------



## makokillo (2 Nov 2014)

Madre del amor hermoso que abandonao me teneis el hilo, no puede uno dejar de pasar por aqui ni 6 meses . Asquesado, ¿ tu tambien has abandonado?

Bueno, pues habrá que ir dandole vidilla a esto. Hay que animarse y cargar las alforjas que no creo que quede mucha caida ya que estamos casi en los costes de producción.

Una de mis ultimas adquisiciones.... ainnss, quien tuviera la original 

_*100 EUROS. ESPAÑA. II SERIE JOYAS NUMISMATICAS. CENTEN DE 1609*_

*Km#:* 1167
*Año:* 2009
*Reinado:* Juan Carlos I
*Valor facial:* 100 Euros
*Peso:* 168,88 gramos
*Diametro:* 73 milímetros
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 925. Bañada en oro de 999 milesimas
*Ceca:* Madrid. FNMT
*Grabadores:* ??
*Tirada:* 6.000

En el anverso se reproduce, en el centro de la moneda y dentro de un círculo, el anverso de una moneda de 100 escudos o Centén, emitida en 1609 bajo el reinado de Felipe III. Fuera del círculo central aparecen los datos referidos a esta moneda de colección: a la izquierda, la marca de Ceca y por encima de ella, en sentido circular ascendente y en mayúsculas, la leyenda “ESPAÑA 2009”; por debajo de la marca de Ceca, en sentido circular descendente y en mayúsculas, figura el valor de la pieza, 100 EURO. Rodea todos los motivos y todas las leyendas una gráfila de perlas. 
En el reverso de la moneda, ocupando todo el espacio de la misma, se reproduce el reverso de una moneda un Centén, de 1609.

EL CENTEN ORIGINAL

La moneda original fue acuñada en la ceca del Real Ingenio de la Moneda de Segovia en 1609 bajo el reinado de Felipe III y su valor era de 100 Escudos. Está considerada como la moneda mas grande acuñada en oro. Su peso es de 339,35 grs y su diámetro de 71,5 mm. El grabador de esta magnifica moneda fue Diego de Astor.
La fabricación de esta moneda fue gracias a la novedosa maquinaria alemana para acuñar moneda desarrollada hacia 1550 en Augsburgo e instalada en El Real Ingenio en 1585. Esta maquinaria llamada “ingenio” ( de ahí el nombre de la ceca ) era movida por por grandes ruedas hidráulicas y acuñaba las monedas por la llamada técnica de “ laminación a rodillos “ , laminando la estampa de la moneda en tiras de metal, de las cuales se recortaban luego las monedas.
Unicamente se acuñaron siete piezas y debido a su altísimo valor en la época no se utilizaba como moneda si no como regalos de la monarquia a la nobleza y como símbolo de riqueza y ostentación.
En 2009 se subastó en España por la firma Aureo & Calicó una de estas siete piezas ( y al parecer la única que existe en la actualidad ), alcanzando un valor de 800.000 € y convirtiéndose en la moneda mas cara del mundo.


----------



## Tiogelito (3 Nov 2014)

¡Qué interesante! ¿Has investigado algo sobre qué ocurrió con los otros 6?


----------



## Gol D. Roger (3 Nov 2014)

No sé si será una copia o una original, pero en el Museo de la Casa de la Moneda de Madrid tienen la moneda de 100 escudos. Menudo bicho. Pasas a su lado salivando (bueno, en general con todo el museo, muy recomendable)


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2014)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> No sé si será una copia o una original, pero en el Museo de la Casa de la Moneda de Madrid tienen la moneda de 100 escudos. Menudo bicho. Pasas a su lado salivando (bueno, en general con todo el museo, muy recomendable)



A riesgo de equivocarme por que no los he visto, yo creo que el Centén del museo es de 1633 no el de 1609.


----------



## dianacarrasco17 (3 Nov 2014)

Gracia por la información

---------- Post added 03-nov-2014 at 10:49 ----------

Gracia por la información. Esta buena


----------



## Gol D. Roger (4 Nov 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> A riesgo de equivocarme por que no los he visto, yo creo que el Centén del museo es de 1633 no el de 1609.



Pues no sabría que decirte, el caso es que la historia me suena exactamente igual a la que había en la placa. Que se hizo con el ingenio nuevo en Segovia y que sólo se hicieron unos pocos para dignatarios.


----------



## alicate (4 Nov 2014)

Hola asqueado, puedes poner un enlace de donde has comprado esas preciosidades? 
Saludos


----------



## necho (4 Nov 2014)

alicate dijo:


> Hola asqueado, puedes poner un enlace de donde has comprado esas preciosidades?
> Saludos



Yo os podría ofrecer la Britannia 2014 Proof por 130 EUR (envío gratis). Tendría que consultar disponibilidad.

Cualquier cosa por mensaje privado o e-mail.


----------



## Bullion10 (4 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola makokillo, me alegro de volver a leerte, dices que este hilo esta abandonao:XX::XX::XX: lo que estaba es en las catacumbas:XX::XX:, preciosa moneda que has comprado, has hecho una buena adquisicion, me preguntas de que si he abandonao, que va, yo a lo mio, poquito a poco como las hormiguitas, con mis duros y otras adquisiciones, ya sabes, y mas ahora que esta baratita hay que aprovecharse, bueno subo un par de mis compras que creo que merecen la pena
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola Asqueado,

En primer lugar te felicito por la adquisición de las monedas que has puesto en la foto. La Brittania 2014 me parece sencillamente espectacular.

Te quería preguntar por la foto que tienes en el perfil. He creído reconocer que era la onza de plata de la Isla de Man de valor facial 1 Ángel donde aparece representado el arcángel San Miguel haciendo frente al dragón.

Sin embargo, cuando lo he comprabado en la foto de la web donde suelo consultar estas cosas, he visto que los dibujos son muy parecidos, pero no son iguales. Ésta es la que yo conocía:

 

Como te digo, se parecen, pero la posición del brazo, el ángulo de la lanza sobre el dragón y otros detalles no son los mismos. 

¿Sabes donde está la explicación?

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (4 Nov 2014)

Hi, Asqueado.

Un placer poder volver a leerte, he estado 6 meses practicamente ciego, pero parece que ya vuelvo a ver la luz .
Esa Britannia 2014 proof es bonita de verdad pero 130 leuros por una onza me echan para atras.Por cierto que la tirada es de 5300 piezas no 2500, aunque siguen siendo muy pocas: 2014 Britannia Gold and Silver Proof Coins Feature New Design and Denominations | Coin Update
Como digo, llevo 6 meses sin comprar nada de nada, lo ultimo que compre en mayo fueron este cincuentin y otro tambien de 2009 de Dali ademas de aquel que tu tambien compraste de la batalla de Lepanto de 25 Ecus que salio baratito. El domingo por fin compre un columnario de 1734 que espero que me llegue en un par de dias.
Por cierto, ¿ Dejaste ya seco al Eslovaco o aun le queda alguna moneda? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


asqueado dijo:


> Hola makokillo, me alegro de volver a leerte, dices que este hilo esta abandonao:XX::XX::XX: lo que estaba es en las catacumbas:XX::XX:, preciosa moneda que has comprado, has hecho una buena adquisicion, me preguntas de que si he abandonao, que va, yo a lo mio, poquito a poco como las hormiguitas, con mis duros y otras adquisiciones, ya sabes, y mas ahora que esta baratita hay que aprovecharse, bueno subo un par de mis compras que creo que merecen la pena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## conde84 (4 Nov 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Hi, Asqueado.
> 
> Un placer poder volver a leerte, he estado 6 meses practicamente ciego, pero parece que ya vuelvo a ver la luz .
> Esa Britannia 2014 proof es bonita de verdad pero 130 leuros por una onza me echan para atras.Por cierto que la tirada es de 5300 piezas no 2500, aunque siguen siendo muy pocas: 2014 Britannia Gold and Silver Proof Coins Feature New Design and Denominations | Coin Update
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Pues en la pagina de la royal mint pone que la tirada es de 2500


----------



## makokillo (4 Nov 2014)

conde84 dijo:


> Pues en la pagina de la royal mint pone que la tirada es de 2500



Entonces , tiene razón asqueado. Mea culpa


----------



## alicate (4 Nov 2014)

Antes de nada perdón por el posible off topic.

Llevo perdidas varias dioptrías toda la tarde mirando a la Brittania (o Minerva) y he de reconocer que me ponen cachondo esas nalgas, pero en una figura tan perfecta y bella, como puede ser que la hayan cagado (a mi entender) en la mano que sujeta el tridente, solo se aprecian tres dedos. Parece la mano de un alien, de todas maneras no desmerece la moneda ese detalle. 
No he visto una onza mas bonita.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2014)

Un placer leeros de nuevo, asqueado y makokillo. Espero que vuestros problemas se vayan arreglando dentro de lo posible y es que los años se notan en la "maquinaría"...

Por cierto, ¡BANDIDOS!, "quién" os puso sobre la pista del Cinquentín de la Batalla de Lepanto... ¡Ay!...¡BUITRES! No me negaréis que es una de las mejores monedas de la FNMT. Debían de estar "borrachos" ese día...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## manuelv5 (4 Nov 2014)

En la web de la Royal la tirada de Britannia 2014 entiendo que son al menos:

- 2000 unidades en formato individual
- 1750 unidades en formato junto a otras 5 monedas en un solo kit (x6)

Aunque pone que la acuñación máxima son 5300 unidades


----------



## makokillo (4 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un placer leeros de nuevo, asqueado y makokillo. Espero que vuestros problemas se vayan arreglando dentro de lo posible y es que los años se notan en la "maquinaría"...
> 
> Por cierto, ¡BANDIDOS!, "quién" os puso sobre la pista del Cinquentín de la Batalla de Lepanto... ¡Ay!...¡BUITRES! No me negaréis que es una de las mejores monedas de la FNMT. Debían de estar "borrachos" ese día...
> 
> Saludos a los dos.



Hola Fernandojcg, si la cosa va mejorando como hasta ahora ya me tendreis por aqui dando la vara todos los dias ycomo dice asqueado hay que aprovechar el precio ahora por que yo no creo que dure demasiado así, creo que esta ya muy cerca de los costes de exracción y siendo así no creo que las mineras esten por la labor de perder dinero.


----------



## makokillo (4 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh un momento D. Fernando, el que encontro la pagina web fui YO, que compre el cincuentin de la batalla de Lepanto, VOSOTROS SOIS LOS CULPABLES que me enviciasteis en esas ASQUEROSAS monedas, yo no tenia ninguna, ademas sabeis que lo dije, pero mira por donde, encontraba paginas web, donde estaban baratitasssssssss, ES VERDAD O NO, y claro una vez dicho en este hilo el importe del citado cincuentin, todo el mundo os extraño VERDAD, entonces observe que habia mas de una, y como alma caritativa le envie un mensaje a mi compañero de fatigas makokillo informandole de esa oportunidad, la cual me he enterado hoy por el que tambien salio beneficiado y me alegro un monton.Otra cosa D. Fernando, que no se la discuto es la belleza de dicha moneda, asi que de BUITRES :no:
> y otra cosa, tambien me alegro de leerlo de nuevo
> 
> makokillo AYUDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA que nos ha llamado BUITRES
> .




:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: A ti es la primera vez, pero yo ya estiy acostumbrado . Además es con cariño..... y con razon tambien :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Cria cuervos y te sacaran los ojos:XX::XX::XX::XX:



SI, lo que quieras...), pero que sepas que tú y el makokillo, SER, SOIS, es decir unos ¡BUITRES! y siiempre a la busca de la "presa"...:XX::XX::XX:

No, si menuda "parejita"... De conoceros, el malogrado D. Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente os podría haber hecho un programa: "UNA PAREJA DE BUITRES"...:XX::XX::XX:

Y lo dicho, me alegra mucho saber de vosotros:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## makokillo (5 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Cria cuervos y te sacaran los ojos:XX::XX::XX::XX:



Mejor, cria buitres y te sacaran las monedas :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Shaktalv (5 Nov 2014)

*Honor Mark*

Hola, después de leeros y releeros muchas veces me he contagiado con la fiebre de los MP's y también he comprado una moneda. Bueno en realidad 7 monedas en total 6 Oz de plata (5 de 1 Oz y 1 de 2 Oz). Son las Kookaburra Honor Mark. Es una conmemoración de la creación de los primeros 5 estados americanos con una tirada de 10.000 piezas. En la moneda de 2 Oz están los 5 estados y tienen una correspondencia con cada una de la moneda de 1 Oz. A su vez está marca corresponde con una moneda pequeña de zinc. 

La verdad es que no sé si será un buen precio o no, y me hubiera gustado dejarme aconsejar por algún experto pero al final me he guiado por todo lo que he aprendido en el hilo de la evolución del precio del oro II. Aunque los MP's tengan tendencia a la baja, tampoco se entiende muy bien ni que hace la bolsa, ni que hace el oro. Sólo el tiempo nos dirá si tenemos razón o no.

Saludos y gracias por vuestros consejos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2014)

Hola, Shaktav: A ti te gustan... ¿No? De no ser así, no las habrías comprado, por tanto no le des más vueltas... En esto de las monedas, está claro que debemos procurar informarnos lo más seriamente posible, pero también los "caprichos" que podamos darnos... No dices el precio que has pagado, así que no podemos decirte si es "caro" o "barato", pero este tipo de colecciones tienen bastante Premium y eso se paga...

Por cierto, en el hilo de "Evolución del Precio del Oro II", aunque somos "metaleros", no entramos a valorar las monedas o colecciones Premium, aunque podamos dar la opinión si nos la solicitan. Para ese fin es mejor este hilo y donde hay conforeros muy interesantes: fff, asqueado, makokillo, etc.

Y sobre lo que harán los MPs a "largo plazo" (el que sea...) no hay "problema"... No lo veo tan claro para la Bolsa cuando "petardee", aún admitiendo que le pueda quedar "cuerda" para rato... Luego, ya vendrán las "hostias" para salir. Tiempo al tiempo... Y recordar que no hace nada que no les llegaba la M....A al "culete".

Saludos.


----------



## Shaktalv (6 Nov 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Shaktav: A ti te gustan... ¿No? De no ser así, no las habrías comprado, por tanto no le des más vueltas... En esto de las monedas, está claro que debemos procurar informarnos lo más seriamente posible, pero también los "caprichos" que podamos darnos... No dices el precio que has pagado, así que no podemos decirte si es "caro" o "barato", pero este tipo de colecciones tienen bastante Premium y eso se paga...
> 
> Por cierto, en el hilo de "Evolución del Precio del Oro II", aunque somos "metaleros", no entramos a valorar las monedas o colecciones Premium, aunque podamos dar la opinión si nos la solicitan. Para ese fin es mejor este hilo y donde hay conforeros muy interesantes: fff, asqueado, makokillo, etc.
> 
> ...



Pues gracias otra vez. Sòlo decir que entre tu y "unoz kuantoz max" habéis hecho que me vuelva un adicto al foro. Y como curiosidad he pagado 250 € que no sé si será caro o barato porque es una colección que principalmente tiene salida en USA pero hoy por hoy no las vendería ni por 350 € porque efectivamente me gusta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2014)

Hola, Shaktalv: Pues con la actual caída de la Plata podría considerarse "caro", pero a mí me parece un precio bastante correcto, aunque está claro que su mercado "natural" no va ser España...

Lo dicho, es a ti a quien tiene que gustarte. Quizás, en los temas de los precios, siempre podrías consultar a los conforeros que te cité. Todos ellos son muy competentes y saben bastante más que yo sobre esto de las monedas. Añade a eso que son muy asequibles y siempre dispuestos a ayudar.

Bueno, "mí" hilo va muy bien (ya lo sabes) y el único "pero" es que requiere mucha dedicación y tiempo, pero de momento seguiremos con él...

Saludos.


----------



## dianacarrasco17 (6 Nov 2014)

información muy buena.


----------



## conde84 (6 Nov 2014)

Shaktalv dijo:


> Pues gracias otra vez. Sòlo decir que entre tu y "unoz kuantoz max" habéis hecho que me vuelva un adicto al foro. Y como curiosidad he pagado 250 € que no sé si será caro o barato porque es una colección que principalmente tiene salida en USA pero hoy por hoy no las vendería ni por 350 € porque efectivamente me gusta.
> 
> Saludos.



El precio pues es normal,tirando a caro,pero si a ti te gustan esta bien pagado.

El unico pequeño inconveniente de los privi mark es que en caso de reventa se venden mas baratas y cuesta mas encontrar comprador que si fuesen monedas ''normales'' sin privi mark.
Pero claro nunca se sabe igual encuentras a un comprador que quiere precisamente esa serie de monedas y te las paga a buen precio,nunca se sabe en estos casos.


----------



## trasgukoke (9 Nov 2014)

La de Enriques..
guapa..gracias


----------



## trasgukoke (10 Nov 2014)

Muchas gracias Asqueado. .


----------



## chema1970 (10 Nov 2014)

*panda*

Alguien ha comprado pandas de plata en aliexpress?


----------



## conde84 (10 Nov 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> Alguien ha comprado pandas de plata en aliexpress?



¿acaso te planteas tal aventura?


----------



## chema1970 (10 Nov 2014)

*si*

A 18,74 €, envió gratis, en plan marco polo, será o no será de plata?


----------



## conde84 (10 Nov 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> A 18,74 €, envió gratis, en plan marco polo, será o no será de plata?



Teniendo tiendas en españa y en este mismo foro buenos vendedores,no se como te planteas en compralo ahi.


----------



## chema1970 (11 Nov 2014)

*nombre*

Me podrías decir el nombre del vendedor para que me salga a precio similar?


----------



## Bullion10 (11 Nov 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> Me podrías decir el nombre del vendedor para que me salga a precio similar?



Necho.

De nada.


----------



## makokillo (12 Nov 2014)

La de 20 Balboas la tengo pero la del Quijote está bien chula, no la conocia. la he buscado y no encuentro ninguna :´( y la tuya si la has comprado de donde me imagino, el precio ha sido muy bueno, por que son 2 onzas.



asqueado dijo:


> alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, asqueado: Guapísima la moneda mexicana de El Quijote...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y nada te dejo esto con todo mí CARIÑO...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

- Sonido del Buitre.sonidos cortos de animales - YouTube

Y es VALIDO para el otro "colega"... el makokillo

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (12 Nov 2014)

Si que es de donde imaginaba, es la unica que he visto en Ebay y por eso he dicho que te habia salido a buen precio, por que ya sabia cual era.Yo tambien soy asiduo de ese vendedor.

La de 20 balboas a mi me salio en 80€ comision y envio incluidos en una subasta de Lavin y tengo otra de 1975 que me salio algo cara.



asqueado dijo:


> Hola makokillo, y te sera muy dificil conseguirla, yo he tardado varios años en ver alguna a la venta, yo tengo una bimetal(Plata-Bronce) la misma que esta Prof de plata, tambien es muy chula y de Mexico 100 Pesos 400º Aniversario D. Quijote, es esta en concreto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## makokillo (12 Nov 2014)

Exactamente, esa es. Joer, te falta alguna moneda? tienes to lo imaginable y mas :8:



asqueado dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo otra del año 1975, esta en concreto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolker (13 Nov 2014)

Se fueron los karlillos y heredaron los felipillos….

Moneda Premium, “de quitar de las manos”
La FMNT anuncia y pone en antecedentes…ienso::XX:
_“Dada la limitación de la emisión de la moneda de 30 €, les instamos a que antes del 25 de noviembre reserven en su entidad financiera las piezas que vayan a demandar…”
_





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Especial - Sucesión a la Corona


----------



## Tiogelito (14 Nov 2014)

He comprado...una medalla!
Aprovechando que mañana se inaugura el primer monumento a don Blas de Lezo en España, os enseño esta medalla que tuve la suerte de poder comprar. Estoy muy contento de atesorar el trocito de historia (lamentablemente muy poco conocida) que representa.


----------



## sierramadre (14 Nov 2014)

Pues si es autentica vale una pasta porque sino recuerdo mal se mandaron destruir, al loro que ya hubo polemica con una posiblemente falsa que encima iba falsamente certificada por siso como un lote subastado por aureo qus jamas existio.

Creo que lo lei en blog numismatico


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (14 Nov 2014)

Pongo esto aquí porque creo que puede ser de interés.
Ya está a la venta (preorden) la nueva moneda panda 2015.

http://aurinum.de/Silber-China-2015-China-Panda-1-Unze

El problema que veo (y lo he leído en otras páginas) es que ya no tiene grabado ni el peso ni la pureza. En los años anteriores estaba grabado "1oz Ag 999".

No os parece extraño? No parece lógico quitar algo que le da más autenticidad a esta moneda, verdad?


----------



## karlillobilbaino (14 Nov 2014)

Preparando la moneda para futuros cambios de peso?


----------



## makokillo (14 Nov 2014)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Preparando la moneda para futuros cambios de peso?



En todo caso yo creo que cambiarian solo la ley a 0`700 o algo así dejando el peso en 1 Oz, pero seria cargarse una de las mejores series bullion que existen


----------



## Visrul (14 Nov 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> He comprado...una medalla!
> Aprovechando que mañana se inaugura el primer monumento a don Blas de Lezo en España, os enseño esta medalla que tuve la suerte de poder comprar. Estoy muy contento de atesorar el trocito de historia (lamentablemente muy poco conocida) que representa.



Esa si que quisiera tenerla yo. Tener en casa un poco de la prepotencia de Vernon no tiene precio.
Pero me imagino que el precio será estratosférico, ¿no?


----------



## makokillo (14 Nov 2014)

Os dejo un duro que compre hace unos meses en una subasta de Lavin.
Es una moneda muy bonita y con historia que se puede comprar por muy poco dinero en calidades altas.
Esta moneda fue acuñada en grandes cantidades para sustituir las monedas de 1 peso chileno y 1 sol de Peru, utilizados hasta entonces con un resello.
El grabador fue el gran artista escultor y Grabador General de Monedas, Jean Lagrange, que entre otras muchas monedas, diseño también las famosas monedas de Etiopia del Emperador Menelik II en 1887.


_*1 PESO – REPUBLICA DE GUATEMALA 1894 *_[/SIZE]

*KM# *210
*Pais: *Guatemala
*Año:* 1894
*Ceca:* Heaton mint en Birmingham, Inglaterra
*Valor facial:* 1 Peso
*Metal: *Plata de 0.900 milesimas.
*Peso:* 25 grs
*Diametro:* 37 mm
*Tirada:* 875.000
*Grabador: * Jean Lagrange
*Canto: *Estriado
*Anverso:* Alegoria de la Libertad sentada y apyada sobre un pedestal con la inscripción de la fecha del 30 de junio de 1871, fecha de la Revolución Liberal de Guatemala. En la mano derecha sostiene una cornucopia, símbolo de la abundancia y en la mano izquierda sostiene una balanza que simboliza la justicia.La figura está circundada por la inscripción “ REPÚBLICA DE GUATEMALA”. Al exergo. El valor “ UN PESO” y bajo él, el nombre del grabador: Jean Lagrange.
*Reverso:* En el centro del campo el escudo nacional está compuesto por el ave nacional de Guatemala, el quetzal, símbolo de la libertad; un pergamino con la fecha en la cual Centroamérica se independizó de España, el 15 de septiembre de 1821; dos rifles Remington cruzados, con bayonetas, que indican la voluntad de defender los intereses de Guatemala por medio de la fuerza si fuese necesario; dos espadas cruzadas, que simbolizan el honor; y una corona de laurel que simboliza la victoria y la paz preferida sobre la guerra. Al exergo, la ley: 0.900. La marca de ceca: H y el año de emisión: 1894.


----------



## Bullion10 (14 Nov 2014)

A riesgo de ser indiscreto, la pregunta es obvia después de leerte:

¿Qué es un precio razonable para adquirir esa moneda para tí?

Por cierto, es cierto que la moneda es muy bonita.

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (14 Nov 2014)

Visrul dijo:


> Esa si que quisiera tenerla yo. Tener en casa un poco de la prepotencia de Vernon no tiene precio.
> Pero me imagino que el precio será estratosférico, ¿no?



Poco mas de 300e, al cambio. No es barato ( ni mucho menos para ser una medalla) pero es un capricho representaba toda esos españoles a los que no solo no hemos sabido reconocer sus meritos sino que muchas veces les hemos maltratado: militares, ingenieros, escritores, exploradores... Si pregunto en la calle quien fue Blas de Lezo, el Gran Capitan, Urdaneta, Diego Garcia de Paredes, Torres Quevedo... 99 por ciento de españoles no conocerian ni a uno. Ni a uno. Comprarla fue mi homenaje a todos ellos. Disculpas por el discursito.

En el historico de subastas, otras mejor conservadas se vendieron por mil-mil doscientos euros. Se salvaron varios modelos y metales, asi que hay algunas circulendo, no deben ser tan tan escasas.

Sobre todo lo que me costo fue tiempo...


----------



## makokillo (14 Nov 2014)

A mi me costó 36 euros en total. Un duro de plata con 120 años y en esa conservación, lo considero un precio mas que razonable.

Proxima subasta de Ibercoin: precio de salida 25€ en EBC

SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions



Bullion10 dijo:


> A riesgo de ser indiscreto, la pregunta es obvia después de leerte:
> 
> ¿Qué es un precio razonable para adquirir esa moneda para tí?
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2014)

Hola, Tiogelito: Hay "caprichos" que merecen la pena... Y te alabo la elección y es que Blas de Lezo fue uno de los más grandes militares españoles. Y sino que le pregunten a la Marina de la "pérfida Albión"...

Dejo un enlace para aquellos que desconozcan el personaje...

- Blas de Lezo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## fff (14 Nov 2014)

Hay maneras de coleccionar... aqui teneis una buena idea

Una foto de familia...



Spoiler



<a href="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-46nJhH63T6w/VGZoTsa-42I/AAAAAAAAFME/RGpv18wA_b8/s1600/ffff.jpg" imageanchor="1" ><img border="0" src="http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-46nJhH63T6w/VGZoTsa-42I/AAAAAAAAFME/RGpv18wA_b8/s400/ffff.jpg" /></a>



Que curioso verdad?


----------



## makokillo (14 Nov 2014)

Pues si. Curiosa y bonita colección, a la par que carisima, imagino ienso:

Aun que tendrian que haber puesto una moneda de "el campechano" en vez de la de su abuelo. Juancar si tiene "sangre" de la reina Victoria por parte de su abuela y si no me equivoco Alfonso XIII,no.

Por cierto, la reina Victoria era tan desagraciada fisicamente como nuestra Isabel II pero las sacaron a ambas muy favorecidas en algunas monedas.



fff dijo:


> Hay maneras de coleccionar... aqui teneis una buena idea
> 
> Una foto de familia...
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (15 Nov 2014)

Pues no es tan cara, a menos que la quieras en altas calidades. Se puede hacer bastante bien poco a poco, un par de piezas al año y muchas cañas 
Y... bueno... creo qeu es mas interesante que coleccionar kruger


----------



## makokillo (15 Nov 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Poco mas de 300e, al cambio. No es barato ( ni mucho menos para ser una medalla) pero es un capricho representaba toda esos españoles a los que no solo no hemos sabido reconocer sus meritos sino que muchas veces les hemos maltratado: militares, ingenieros, escritores, exploradores... Si pregunto en la calle quien fue Blas de Lezo, el Gran Capitan, Urdaneta, Diego Garcia de Paredes, Torres Quevedo... 99 por ciento de españoles no conocerian ni a uno. Ni a uno. Comprarla fue mi homenaje a todos ellos. Disculpas por el discursito.
> 
> En el historico de subastas, otras mejor conservadas se vendieron por mil-mil doscientos euros. Se salvaron varios modelos y metales, asi que hay algunas circulendo, no deben ser tan tan escasas.
> 
> Sobre todo lo que me costo fue tiempo...



Vendia por Heritage Auctions en junio de 2014 por 1880$












Aqui otra vendida en mayo por 115$ , eso si, esta es F15, digamos que BC






http://dyn2.heritagestatic.com/lf?set=path[1/1/3/2/2/11322844]&call=url[file:product.chain]

Y una mas tambien vendida en mayp de 2014 por 130$. Esta en MBC











Y otra en EBC vendida por 910$


----------



## makokillo (19 Nov 2014)

Me temo que se han pasao 70 pueblos. La moneda es cara pero unas 20 veces menos cara que la cara que tiene el vendedor de ebay.
La propia NGC que certifica la moneda, la valora en USD950.

1910 Portugal 1000 Reis KM 558 Prices & Values | NGC



asqueado dijo:


> Me autocito para comentar una cosa curiosa sobre una moneda que subi hace un par de dias que recibi, en concreto un Duro del Mundo de Portugal 1000 Reis de 1910.
> Pues bien hoy he encontrado en la red, el mismo, pero con varias diferencia, :XX::XX:en calidad, precio y certificado
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (20 Nov 2014)

Seria del estilo del duro del 69. Piezas muy limitadas. Todo depende de la demanda.


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Nov 2014)

Buen hilo, quizas suba algunas piezas, pero me pregunto ¿se puede usar para poner monedas a la venta?


----------



## makokillo (20 Nov 2014)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Buen hilo, quizas suba algunas piezas, pero me pregunto ¿se puede usar para poner monedas a la venta?



A mi no me importa pero imagino que lo suyo seria ponerlo en el hilo de compra-venta de oro y plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> algunas mas recibidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hola, asqueado: ¡GUAPISIMAS!:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Por cierto, ¿quedan monedas por "ahí"?

Un abrazo.


----------



## Katha (28 Nov 2014)

si quieres conocer mas sobre divisas y tipos de cambio te invito a conocer este foro es muy interesante y tienes temas muy buenos
<p align="right">Encuentre Informacion<a href="http://latinoforex.com"><b> Forex en Español</b></a><b></b></p>


----------



## chema1970 (28 Nov 2014)

*Donde*

Donde compras las monedas de Portugal, asqueado?


----------



## chema1970 (29 Nov 2014)

*suposición*

Supongo que buscaras bastante, porque yo en esas páginas, eBay, delcampe, paginas de numismática, lo veo todo carisimo...


----------



## chema1970 (29 Nov 2014)

*Tienes razón*

Quizás me he pasado con lo de carísimas, dejemoslo en algo caras, debe ser como dices con paciencia y haciendo alguna oferta razonable a algún vendedor concreto, me pasa que las pujas que he hecho en eBay, se han alcanzando precios por encima d los d una tienda, gracias de todas formas.


asqueado dijo:


> Pues si, busco bastante en todas las paginas que te he dicho, y a que llamas tu carisimo, me lo puedes explicar.
> Me vienen de camino estas
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 29-nov-2014 at 15:00 ----------




asqueado dijo:


> Pues si, busco bastante en todas las paginas que te he dicho, y a que llamas tu carisimo, me lo puedes explicar.
> Me vienen de camino estas
> 
> 
> ...



Por cierto muy chulas


----------



## malacitanus (29 Nov 2014)

Gracias por tus post asqueado, para los que retornan a la coleciconar son muy utiles tus post con monedas, haces que te pique el gusanillo jeje.


----------



## Bullion10 (3 Dic 2014)

Pensaba que al hacer recuento de la cantidad de monedas que ya tienes en la colección habías parado.... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## makokillo (13 Dic 2014)

Por fin pude pillar una monedita de tias en topless :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

*1.000 FRANCS 1971 - REPUBLICA DE DAHOMEY - 10º ANIVERSARIO DE LA INDEPENDENCIA *


*Km#:*4.1
*Año:* 1971
*Valor facial:* 1.000 Francos
*Peso:* 51,5 Grs
*Diametro:* 55 mm
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 999 milesimas
*Ceca:* ???
*Tirada:* 6.500 monedas en calidad proof
*Canto:*Estriado
*Anverso:* En el centro del campo, una mujer de la etnia Somba, etnia representativa del país.Bajo ella la inscripción "FEMME SOMBA
*Reverso:* Escudo de armas de la República de Dahomey [Benin] que consiste en un escudo dividido en cuatro cuarteles y sujetado por dos leopardos, el animal nacional de Benín. En la parte superior izquierda se encuentran las casas de la etnia somba, etnia representativa de la historia de Benín; en la parte superior derecha, la estrella de la Orden de la Estrella Negra (instituida en 1892 por el monarca de Porto-Novo); en la parte inferior izquierda de una palmera; en la parte inferior derecha un velero de tres mástiles que simboliza la llegada de los europeos a Benín. Sobre el escudo dos cornucopias de mazorcas de maíz rellenas de arena que simboliza la prosperidad. Debajo del escudo está el lema de Benín en idioma francés: Fraternité, Justice, Travail, que significa «Fraternidad, Justicia, Trabajo». Sobre el escudo el año de aciñación; 1971 y bajo el escudo el valor facial; 1.000 FRANCS CFA y bajo la "S" la marca de ceca: 1.000 dentro de un ovalo. Al rededor la inscripcion:REPUBLIQUE DU DAHOMEY. 1er Aout 1970 - 10eme Anniversaire.







Esta magnífica moneda fue acuñada en 1971 para celebrar el décimo aniversario de la independencia de un país de corta duración conocido hasta 1975 como la "República de Dahomey, también conocido simplemente como 'Dahomey'. Se encuentra en el África occidental, y aunque conocido por diferentes nombres a lo largo de su historia, desde 1975 se ha dado en llamar la "República de Benin" o simplemente "Benin".
Hoy en día, la mayor parte de los ocho millones de habitantes de Benín viven o bien en la capital Porto-Novo o la ciudad más grande sede del gobierno, Cotonú. 
La República de Dahomey también era conocida como el Reino de Dahomey. Era una poderosa nación africana que fue fundada en el siglo XVII y sobrevivió independiente hasta 1894. Desde 1894 hasta 1960, Dahomey existía dependiente como parte del protectorado del África Occidental Francesa. La República de Dahomey obtuvo su plena independencia de Francia en 1960, y paso formalmente a llamarse a sí misma "La República Popular de Benin" en 1975. 

_*Los Somba
*_
Los Somba aunque son originarios del sur de la actual Burkina Faso son una etnia muy representativa de la República de Dahomey, actual Benin. Muestra de su individualismo es que suelen vivir alrededor de sus campos del cultivo y no en aldeas como algunas otras tribus de la zona. Esto les ha permitido no sucumbir a las influencias Islámicas y cristianas, y seguir practicando el animismo. Los somba tienen la creencia de que cada persona tiene una fuerza interna que determina su destino. Después de la muerte, el espíritu de una persona va al cielo para juntarse a los otros poderes místicos, o se reencarna en otra persona o en otro ser.
Su economía está basada en la agricultura del mijo y el sorgo siguiendo las prácticas ancestrales de los antepasados. También practican la caza y la pesca, aunque la principal figura es el vacuno, ya que utiliza para rituales y de ellos se aprovecha las pieles y el estiércol. 
Los Somba suelen vivir en pequeñas aldeas familiares en las llamadas casas Tata Somba, que consiste en una cabaña con forma cónica y tejados de paja que pueden parecer pequeños castillos. La planta baja se suele utilizar para los animales, la cocina se sitúa en el nivel intermedio, en el superior las habitaciones y una terraza. La concertación de matrimonios por parte del cabeza de familia es una práctica habitual y se practica la poligamia. Cada esposa disfruta de su propia vivienda para ella y sus hijos.

*El "MINO"*

Antes de que el sistema político moderno de Benin tomara forma en 1894, cuando los franceses conquistaron Dahomey, un grupo de feroces mujeres guerreras vivían en ese país y se conocían como 'amazonas' o el 'Mino', que significa "nuestras madres" en la lengua Fon Nu de Benin y el Sudeste de Nigeria. 
En la mitología griega, las amazonas eran un grupo aterrador de las mujeres. Una sociedad matriarcal, las mujeres gobernaban y luchaban, mientras que los hombres realizan las tareas del hogar. Estas tribus griegas son un mito fantástico, sin embargo, sus homónimas, 'las amazonas de Dahomey ', fueron muy reales, un valiente y aterrador ejército exclusivamente femenino que luchó y defendió ferozmente el país de Benin , entonces conocido como Dahomey .
Desde el siglo XVIII hasta el siglo XX en Dahomey las fuerzas armadas fueron dirigidas por el Mino , un ejército feroz exclusivamente femenino, encargado de custodiar el palacio real, la realeza y el territorio de Benin, entonces conocido como Dahomey . Cuando los colonizadores y misioneros europeos encontraron estas mujeres, rápidamente se ganaron el apodo de "Las amazonas de Dahomey '. que sigue siendo el único cuerpo de ejército conocida en la historia del mundo poblado exclusivamente por mujeres.
Sus orígenes no están claros, aunque la teoría popular sugiere que se formaron inicialmente bajo el imperio del Rey Wegbaja a finales de 1600 como un grupo de cazadoras de elefantes. Luego, en el siglo XVIII, su hijo y sucesor Rey Agaja se encontró impresionado por su ferocidad, y decidió emplearlas como miembros de la guardia de palacio. Comenzando como un grupo de 800 soldados, sus tropas se expandieron rápidamente y, con ellas, sus responsabilidades; pronto hubo más de 4.000 mujeres soldado luchando con éxito las batallas territoriales de Dahomey. En la década de 1850, bajo el gobierno del Rey Gezo , el Mino conformaba aproximadamente la mitad de las fuerzas armadas del reino, alrededor de 6.000 mujeres. Su superior capacidad de lucha, permitió a Gezo conquistar todo el territorio conocido hoy como Benin, junto con la mayor parte de Nigeria.
Las mujeres fueron reclutadas de una gran variedad de fuentes: algunas eran voluntarias, ya sea huyendo de la pobreza, o la búsqueda de la gloria en el campo de batalla. Hijas desobedientes e impetuosas también podían ser reclutadas por sus padres si mostraban una mejor adaptación a la lucha que a la maternidad. De hecho, una vez que eran miembros de la Mino, las mujeres tenían prohibido tener relaciones sexuales para que no se quedaran embarazadas y no fueran capaces de luchar, y cualquier hombre que tratara de tocar a una soldado sería condenado a muerte.
Como un cuerpo altamente competitivo en el ejército Dahomey, las mujeres era entrenadas rigurosamente en competencia con las otras tropas masculinas. En determinación a ser más fuertes y resistentes qoe sus homólogos masculinos eran obligadas a escalar una pared cubierta de setos espinosos sin mostrar dolor, como demostración de su resistencia. Su lema de lucha era "vencer o morir". Su ferocidad en formación se corresponde con una ferocidad en la batalla, y hay numerosas historias de los salvajes actos llevados a cabo por las mujeres soldado. 
Cuando la " lucha por África 'comenzó, y Francia estableció la colonia de Porto-Novo , era evidente su invasión fue bienvenida, y los Dahomeans no la aceptarían tranquilamente. La animosidad entre la Francia colonial y Dahomey escaló a una guerra en 1890; muchas historias orales cuentan que este conflicto fue provocado por un acto cometido por el Mino. La milicia femenina intentó retomar un pueblo Dahomean que había caído bajo el dominio francés. El jefe del pueblo, sin embargo, que estaba bajo el dominio de los colonialistas y trató de calmar la situación persuadiendo a los habitantes que los colonizadores los protegerían. Siguiendo las órdenes de su general, el Mino decapito a el jefe y llevó su cabeza, envuelto en la bandera de Dahomey al rey Béhanzin .
Sin embargo, mientras que su valentía y crueldad eran respetados a regañadientes por sus oponentes franceses, el Mino no eran rival para las tropas francesas, y después de una segunda guerra franco-Dahomey , Francia se hizo con la victoria sobre el Dahomey en 1894, marcando el comienzo de una colonización europea que duró hasta la independencia de el país que llegó en 1960. El Mino, ya no se requería y naturalmente se extinguió. Los informes son contradictorios sobre cuando murió la última 'Amazona de Dahomey, algunos dicen que en1940, otros tan tarde como en 1979. Su historia puede seguir siendo un tanto confusa, velada por las ambigüedades de la historia oral nacional, y sin duda, las exageraciones de los colonialistas. En muchos sentidos, el Mino y su bravura se han convertido en una especie de leyenda, un emblema del poder de la mujer; sin embargo, a diferencia de sus homólogos griegos, este cuerpo del ejército si que una vez fue una realidad.


----------



## Amaltheia (16 Dic 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que se ha dicho, buscar, buscar y buscar y sobre todo paciencia, las prisas al final se pagan, (y que malas son las prisas en subasta ), con tranquilidad y disfrutándo de la búsqueda es como mejor sabe ir completando la colección.

Nunca me ha atraído la moneda portuguesa pero los 500 Reis de 1910 es una bonita moneda, y los 1000 Francos de Dahomey extraordinaria.


----------



## makokillo (17 Dic 2014)

Un nuevo columnario para la colección. Esta vez de la ceca de Potosí.

*8 REALES CARLOS III - 1770 POTOSI*

*Año:* 1770
*Reinado:* Carlos III
*Valor facial:* 8 Reales
*Peso:* 26,9 Grs
*Diametro:* 39´66 mm
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 917
*Ceca:* Potosi
*Ensayadores: *José de Bargas y Flores (J) y Raimundo de Iturriaga (R), inicial (JR)
*Anverso:* CAROLUS III. D.G. HISPAN. ET. IND. REX, escudo de armas de España coronado, al lado derecho las letras iniciales del ensayador, al lado izquierdo el valor y cuatro rosetas.
*Reverso:*VTRA QUE VNUM, dos mundos coronados en medio a dos columnas y dos rosetas una al inicio y otra al final de la leyenda, dos monogramas de Potosí (PTS) sobrepuestas. 
*Canto:* Cadena de hojas de laurel.





[/quote]


----------



## chema1970 (17 Dic 2014)

*espectacular!!!!*

Ya me gustaría pillar una, y esa ceca, espectacular,....!!!! Pero que caras son las muy...


----------



## makokillo (1 Ene 2015)

En primer lugar, ¡¡ FELIZ AÑO ¡¡ a todos.
Y para empezar bien el año, os dejo una moneda que tenía muchas ganas de conseguir. La hubiera preferido en SC , pero es difícil de conseguir en esa conservación, pero bueno, esta tampoco está mal del todo.

1 BIRR ETHIOPIA EE1889 MENELIK II

KM# 5
Pais: Ethiopía
Año: 1889
Ceca: Paris
Valor facial: 1 Birr
Metal: Plata de 0.835 milesimas.
Peso: 28 grs
Diametro: 40 mm
Tirada: 416.000
Grabador: Jean Lagrange
Canto: Estriado
Anverso: Busto del Emperador Menelik II
Reverso: El león de Judá









El Thaler de Abissinia
El Thaler Abisinio (Etiopía), o Birr es la unidad monetaria de Abisinia ( nombre común de Etiopía hasta 1931) Otras variantes del nombre son thaler de Etiopía , thaler de Menelik o dólar etíope.
El nombre, birr (en amhárico ብር , significa plata, aunque probablemente tenga unas raíces más antiguas cuyo significado sería “blanco”.
En Etiopía al principio circularon monedas propias de oro, plata y bronce acuñadas en el Reino de Aksum, estado que existío desde el siglo II al siglo XI en el territorio de la actual Sudán , Eritrea , Etiopía , Yemen y Arabia . La capital del estado era Axum . Desde el siglo XI hasta que comenzaron las emisiones propias en el siglo XIX , no se utilizo moneda propia, usando monedas bizantinas , del Califato árabe y de otros estados islámicos.
En los años de1807 a 1886 se usaron monedas propias acuñadas por el Sultan Harar . A veces, durante siglo XIX se usaban monedas de otros países con contramarcas , por ejemplo, se hizo con los thaler de María Teresa .
El 9 de febrero de 1893 el emperador de Abisinia Menelik II (1889-1913) puso en circulación el " Birr " o thaler de Abisinia, cuyo contenido plata prácticamente coincidía con el Thaler de María Teresa con el que círculo en paralelo más de 20 años y también con el franco francés. Desde 1936, tras la conquista de Etiopía por Italia (3 de octubre de 1935 y la anexión el 9 de mayo 1936), la moneda oficial era la lira italiana , y desde 1938 la lira italiana de África occidental.
En 1940-1941, la zona del África Oriental Italiana quedo bajo el control británico y en lugar de la lira en circulaba el chelín de África del Este (equiparado a un chelín Inglés , es decir, 1 / 20 de la libra esterlina ), y en Etiopía además se reanudó la circulación del Thaler y también se utilizaron la libra egipcia , la rupia india y la libra .
Etiopía estuvo bajo el protectorado de la administración británica hasta 1952. Durante el período de su vigencia, el 23 de julio de 1945, fue puesto en circulación el dólar de Etiopía (Birr) , reemplazando completamente al chelín de África del Este y al Thaler etíope en febrero de 1946.

El León de Judá

El León de Judá (el León de la tribu de Judá) fue mencionada por primera vez en el Libro del Génesis del Antiguo Testamento (primera Libro de Moisés), donde la tribu de Israel de Judá tiene un león como símbolo.
En el judaísmo, Judá (en hebreo Yehuda ), quien le dio el nombre a la tribu de Judá, se asocia tradicionalmente con el símbolo de un león. En el primero libro de Moisés antepasado Jacob bendice a su hijo Judas, llamándolo Gur Arieh , que traducido del hebreo, significa un cachorro de león (Génesis 49.9): " Judá es un león de la presa, hijo mío ,. Se encorvará echarse como león, Y como leona; ¿quién lo despertará ". En la antigua Judea era una tradición combinar su propio nombre con el apodo.
En la tradición cristiana a menudo el león es un símbolo de Cristo . Varias organizaciones cristianas lo utilan en el título o como su emblema. El León de Judá, se menciona en el libro de Apocalipsis (Ap 5,5): " Y uno de los ancianos me dice: No llores: he aquí el león de la tribu de Judá, la raíz de David, ha vencido para abrir el libro y desatar sus siete sellos. "
En el cristiano etíope el León de Judá fue uno de los símbolos sagrados del poder del poder imperial.
Otros creen que el león de Judea representa a Haile Selassie, el Conquistador. Al Rey de Reyes, pues un león es el rey de todas las bestias y que simboliza a la mayoría masculina del movimiento rastafari.
Los seguidores del rastafarismo, conocidos como rastafaris o rastas, creen que Ras Tafari (Haile Selassie, el último emperador de Etiopía), permanece como un mesías viviente que liderará a las gentes del mundo de ascendencia africana a una tierra prometida llena de libertad y justicia divina. Los rastafarianos creen que ellos, y el resto de la raza negra, son descendientes de los antiguos israelíes. La suya es una religión abrahámica fuertemente sincrética. En el siglo X antes de Cristo, Etiopía fue fundada por Menelik I, hijo de Salomón y la reina de Saba, quien había visitado a Salomón en Israel.
En Reyes 1 10:13 se proclama "Y dióle el rey Salomón a la reina de Saba todo lo que deseaba, pidiera lo que pidiera, aparte de lo que le dio de su tesoro real. Y así ella regresó a su país, junto con sus sirvientes". Los rastas interpretan esto como que ella dio a luz un hijo. Que judíos negros han vivido en Etopía durante siglos, desconectados del resto del judaísmo por el control musulmán de Oriente Medio y del norte de áfrica, es incontrovertible; se les llama Beta Israel o falashas


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Ene 2015)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Compradas 1000 monedas de cobre one penny queen elizabeth, poco mas de media onza cada una por un total de 175 dolares.





link del vendedor please? :rolleye:


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2015)

saludos,,,,una pregunta , comprando en eBay a un vendedor de reino unido una moneda , se pueden tener problemas con aduanas?

gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> saludos,,,,una pregunta , comprando en eBay a un vendedor de reino unido una moneda , se pueden tener problemas con aduanas?
> 
> gracias



Yo he comprado bastante ahí y NUNCA he tenido problemas...

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (3 Ene 2015)

timi dijo:


> saludos,,,,una pregunta , comprando en eBay a un vendedor de reino unido una moneda , se pueden tener problemas con aduanas?
> 
> gracias



Los dos países pertenecen a la UE, no hay problemas de aduanas.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (4 Ene 2015)

Buenas,

Tengo una duda a ver si alguno me puede echar una mano. Hace ya bastante tiempo, un conforero posteó su método de limpieza de monedas (a grosso modo, un producto específico, un balde de agua y un cepillo suave). El caso es que he revisado los posts y no consigo encontrarlo de nuevo. Principalmente quería saber cuál era el producto utilizado, ya que he recibido algunas monedas que me gustaría acicalar.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, Gol D. Roger: El conforero asqueado fue quien colocó ese post al que te refieres y luego no sé si lo borró... En fin, el producto recomendado por él y que yo he probado satisfactoriamente es el "Silver Clean" y en e-Bay no hay problema en adquirirlo y es barato.

Saludos.


----------



## milio1971 (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, quisiera porfa que me indicarais alguna técnica y donde acudir para comprobar la autenticidad de un lingote de oro. Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, asqueado: Yo fui uno de los que te lo compré, así que si sigues teniendo pues Gol D. Roger ya sabe donde adquirirlo.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (4 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Gol D. Roger: El conforero asqueado fue quien colocó ese post al que te refieres y luego no sé si lo borró... En fin, el producto recomendado por él y que yo he probado satisfactoriamente es el "Silver Clean" y en e-Bay no hay problema en adquirirlo y es barato.
> 
> Saludos.






asqueado dijo:


> Hola Gol D. Roger, efectivamente como te dice *fernandojcg*, fui yo quien coloco el post, explicandolo paso a paso. Es este producto
> 
> 
> http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd469/goldbar245/100431silverclean.jpg
> ...



Muchas gracias a los dos. Echaré un vistazo por Internet a ver por cuanto lo veo.

Por cierto. Me han llegado un par de monedas griegas antiguas de lo que asumo que es cobre. No son gran cosa y seguramente las deje como están, pero era por saber si en el caso de monedas de cobre (supongo que fernandojcg tendrá alguna de origen romano ) les haceis algún mantenimiento.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2015)

Hola, Gol D. Roger: NO, las monedas romanas y griegas antiguas NO SE TOQUETEAN, bueno desde la "ortodoxia" y después que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno. SI, me dedico a la moneda romana y tengo una excelente colección y también poseo varias griegas, alguna de los tiempos de Alejandro Magno...

Saludos.

# asqueado: También yo te deseo un Feliz Año y que las cosas te marchen lo mejor posible. Un abrazo.


----------



## trasgukoke (5 Ene 2015)

Yo fui otro Asqueado. .También te pedí el producto. ...
y me ha salvado un par de veces...
ya lo sabes..
muy contento estoy..
y feliz año a todos


----------



## Sacaroso (5 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Gol D. Roger: El conforero asqueado fue quien colocó ese post al que te refieres y luego no sé si lo borró... En fin, el producto recomendado por él y que yo he probado satisfactoriamente es el "Silver Clean" y en e-Bay no hay problema en adquirirlo y es barato.
> 
> Saludos.



Para afinar más, el único que encuentro en ebay con ese nombre es de la marca Hagerty ¿es ese?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2015)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Para afinar más, el único que encuentro en ebay con ese nombre es de la marca Hagerty ¿es ese?



SI, esa es la marca que le compré a asqueado. Yo no me complicaría mucho y se lo pediría a él.

Saludos.


----------



## milio1971 (5 Ene 2015)

Muchas gracias Asqueado por tu respuesta.
Un saludo.


----------



## conde84 (6 Ene 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Para los que les pueda interesar, ha puesto el vendedor aleman de nuevo una moneda a la puja de las mujeres con "tetas" :XX::XX::XX:, este las va sacando de higos a brevas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta es de 3 onzas ,asi que a saber a que precio se va.

Es curioso lo de esta moneda ¿donde estan metidas estas monedas que solo las tiene un tio en ebay y habra puesto a la venta a lo mucho 5-6?


----------



## Bullion10 (6 Ene 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> SI, esa es la marca que le compré a asqueado. Yo no me complicaría mucho y se lo pediría a él.
> 
> Saludos.



Esta semana he estado en Andorra de vacaciones con la familia y he tenido ocasión de charlar con algún joyero. 

En una de las joyerías, en la que tenían una pequeña colección de monedas de oro y plata a la venta procedentes de su colección particular (le compré unos 10 francos Hércules de plata de 1970 en un estado excepcional), me recomendó precisamente el Hagerty Silver Clean para la limpieza de monedas de plata.

De hecho, me enseñó cómo lo usa, lo sumerge sólo unos pocos segundos en la cesta en el líquido azul. Me advirtió que sirve para eliminar el amarillo que suele surgir en las monedas de plata con el tiempo, que no hace milagros, pero que es verdaderamente efectivo para ese propósito.

Saludos y Feliz Año a todos los conforeros!!!


----------



## trasgukoke (6 Ene 2015)

Vaya..jeje
doy fe...
Me sirvió hasta para las de 5 centavos Buffalo Nickel..
gracias


----------



## rojiblanco (6 Ene 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Esta es de 3 onzas ,asi que a saber a que precio se va.
> 
> Es curioso lo de esta moneda ¿donde estan metidas estas monedas que solo las tiene un tio en ebay y habra puesto a la venta a lo mucho 5-6?



La última de 3 onzas acabo en 261 euros.
Las de una onza dejo enlace de como acabaron las últimas subastas:

eBay.es: Kongo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi en venta. Compra Kongo 1000 Francs CFA 2014 Antique Finish " African Art & Culture - Mursi al mejor precio


----------



## Bullion10 (7 Ene 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Bullion10, sabes porque le salen a las monedas de plata el amarillo-verdoso, pues porque las tienen en cartones de plastico y no en hojas transparente libre de plastificantes. Las joyerias usan ese liquido tanto el de plata como el de oro, para sus piezas que ponen en los escaparates y se "toman" por las influencias climaticas. Yo ese producto lo llevo usando mas de 20 años y me quedo corto, me sirve para limpiar las cadenas o pulseras que se "toman" por el sudor y se ponen feas, para la limpieza de mis monedas cuando las recibo, las sumerjo el tiempo necesario hasta que se le quita la suciedad, porque algunas, como los duros del mundo, son monedas que tienen algunos años y tienen "mugre" y cuando limpias una moneda y luego la pones en un capsula, olvidate de tener problemas con ella, te lo dice uno por experiencia.
> 
> .



Hola asqueado,

Gracias por la info sobre cómo usar el Hagerty Silver Clean.

Recapitulando entonces un poco, a ver si lo he entendido bien:

- Para monedas sólo con un ligero tono amarillento: unos segundos sumergidas en el líquido, escurrir con agua, secar con un paño y a la cápsula.

- Para monedas con "mugre": sumergir unos minutos. Imagino que habrá que frotar delicadamente con algún cepillo de dientes suave o algo así para eliminar bien la suciedad. Luego aclarar y secar y a la cápsula.

¿Estoy en lo cierto? Mi única duda es respecto al cepillado suave de monedas sucias, lo veo necesario pero prefiero que alguien me lo confirme para no estropear la moneda.

Saludos.


----------



## Bullion10 (7 Ene 2015)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Asqueado, me ha quedado claro y cristalino.

Saludos.


----------



## Davalista (7 Ene 2015)

Quizá no pregunto en el hilo adecuado, pero se que los que están me podrán aconsejar.

Me han regalado una moneda de 100 pesetas de las del estado español, Como esta un poco vieja y no me preocupa, la llevo siempre en el bolsillo, me encanta su tamaño y su tacto, me gusta jugar con ella y tenerla en la mano. (Sigo hablando de la moneda, mente sucia). 

El caso, tras varios comentarios recibidos por el busto de la moneda, Alguien me recomienda una moneda similar en tamaño, dureza, precio y de plata, para el mismo fin?
Gracias

Davalista


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2015)

El "clásico" Duro de toda la vida... Un poco más cara, pero vamos no le hará ningún "roto" a su economía y, además, tiene más Plata y sobre todo Historia...

Saludos.


----------



## Kid (7 Ene 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Esto lo realizo desde hace muchos años, le hago una limpieza a las monedas que recibo que estan en malas condiciones para guardarlas



No tengo tanta experiencia como tú, pero me atrevo, con todo el respeto, a hacer un par de matizaciones que considero de sentido común.
- Hay un tipo de cepillos que se usan para las cejas (yo compré el mio en el schlecker), que es tan suave como una brocha de afeitar, y si lo que quieres es simplemente hacer un cepillado muy suave, es mejor que un cepillo de dientes.
- El aclarado yo lo hago con agua destilada, pues aunque como tú, les paso el secador de pelo inmediatamente, me aseguro que no queden restos de cal.
Salut


----------



## karlillobilbaino (8 Ene 2015)

Davalista dijo:


> Quizá no pregunto en el hilo adecuado, pero se que los que están me podrán aconsejar.
> 
> Me han regalado una moneda de 100 pesetas de las del estado español, Como esta un poco vieja y no me preocupa, la llevo siempre en el bolsillo, me encanta su tamaño y su tacto, me gusta jugar con ella y tenerla en la mano. (Sigo hablando de la moneda, mente sucia).
> 
> ...



A mi me encanta el roce de dos monedas de 12 euros, pero un duro de plata tiene mas empaque


----------



## Gol D. Roger (8 Ene 2015)

Davalista dijo:


> Quizá no pregunto en el hilo adecuado, pero se que los que están me podrán aconsejar.
> 
> Me han regalado una moneda de 100 pesetas de las del estado español, Como esta un poco vieja y no me preocupa, la llevo siempre en el bolsillo, me encanta su tamaño y su tacto, me gusta jugar con ella y tenerla en la mano. (Sigo hablando de la moneda, mente sucia).
> 
> ...



Muy mal, como poco hay que llevar un cincuentin, que se note de qué pasta estamos hechos ::




asqueado dijo:


> Hola Kid, lo que me parece estupendo es que se comente otra forma de realizar la limpieza, y con eso no es discrepar, muy al contrario enriquece. Mira yo he explicado la forma que tengo de hacerlo, luego ya sabes cada maestrillo tiene su librillo y las circunstancias, y respeto la forma que pueda realizarlo otra persona, me explico, siempre me ha gustado realizar experimentos y sobre la limpieza de las monedas creo que lo he hecho todo, hasta ensuaciar a fondo la moneda para ver como queda. Para aquellos que puedan tener alguna reticencia, pueden realizar alguna prueba con alguna moneda que no le de mucha importancia, puede estar amarillo-verdoso, e incluso con grasa y con algun cepillo que tenga ya desgastado y no use, puede darle con el mismo, y comprobara el resultado. Siempre lo he dicho, con un cepillo de cerdas SUAVE, no existe problema alguno, sin miedo, cuando yo meto en el liquido aquellas que vienen con "mugre" y voy comprobando como se va resblandeciendo, pero no se quita de todo, entonces con fuerza le voy dando con el cepillo y liquido impregnado y vuelvo a meter en el liquido, asi hasta que desaparece la suciedad. Nunca le he efectuado ningun daño a ninguna moneda, ni arañazos.
> Sobre el agua destilada que me comentas, pues yo no he tenido ningun problema con la cal en mi ciudad, ya que siempre hemos tenido un agua EXCELENTE en todos los sentidos de cal, cloro, etc. y no puedo decir lo mismo de otras ciudades, donde he estado, y tampoco se el resultado de limpiar con agua con mucha cal, como puede quedar despues la moneda, lo desconozco, pero cuando se seca la moneda y le paso el secador para quitarle la posible humedad que tenga yo le doy sobre 20 o 25 segundos y se queda estupendamente.



Para manipular las monedas durante la limpieza, entiendo que con unos guantes de plástico es suficiente, ¿no?


----------



## antonio1960 (9 Ene 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Hola asqueado,
> 
> Gracias por la info sobre cómo usar el Hagerty Silver Clean.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con los cepillado de las monedas, dejan infinidad de arañazos, invisibles a simple vista e incluso con la lupa.
Pero en piezas muy valiosas que se miran al. Microscopio si que se observan y por supuesto le resta valor.


----------



## fff (9 Ene 2015)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Cuidado con los cepillado de las monedas, dejan infinidad de arañazos, invisibles a simple vista e incluso con la lupa.
> Pero en piezas muy valiosas que se miran al. Microscopio si que se observan y por supuesto le resta valor.



Correcto, lo mejor es secar con secador o toalla de pelo rizado con muchisimo cuidado, sin frotar.


----------



## fff (9 Ene 2015)

Entiendo lo que ha querido decir Antonio, y es que frotar las monedas crea "hairlines", es decir rayas muy finas, que son vistas perfectamente con lupa, pero disimuladas a ojo desnudo. Es bastante habitual en monedas historicas que se han querido limpiar con cuidado, pero que ahi se quedan...
Todo lo que pueda hacerse sin frotar la moneda, mejor.


----------



## fff (9 Ene 2015)

Pues entonces es que eres extra cuidadoso  ... pero no todo el mundo lo es ienso:
Yo tengo una x40, y ves cosas que querrias no haber visto :XX:


----------



## fff (9 Ene 2015)

Para nada, asqueado!
Mira, he visto hairlines de esas en la cuarta foto. Son distinguibles porque son paralelas, y provienen de una limpieza.
La de x40 es una pasada, te la puedes pillar en ebay y va mucho mejor que la de x20 que tenia antes.


----------



## Bullion10 (9 Ene 2015)

Asqueado,

¿Y el líquido azul Hagerty Silver Clean es reutilizable ad infinitum?

Porque supongo que se irá quedando con la porquería que va sacando de las monedas y al final se deteriorará, no?


----------



## horik (9 Ene 2015)

25 ECU Luxemburgo 1996 Proof 22,8g Ag.925













10 dólares Jamaica 1972 49,2g Ag.925












10 Markkaa 1967 23,75g Ag.900


----------



## horik (10 Ene 2015)

Si asqueado, 21 días desde UK.


----------



## trasgukoke (11 Ene 2015)

A mi 45 dias desde USA....
por si sirve de algo...reclame al vendedor...
Y es e al reclamar en su oficina. Se dieron cuenta que lo tenían alli traspapelado...me llego m despues en 3 dias
un saludo. ..


----------



## Refinanciado (11 Ene 2015)

Quizás esto tenga algo que ver:

Los envíos postales apilados en Barajas son más de 200.000

A mí me han hecho la puñeta con un regalo de mi hijo que era para Papá Noel, le dí largas y le convencí que era para Reyes y aún sigo esperando.

Esperemos que solucionen pronto este problema, que los paquete a la intemperie se pueden joder.

Saludos


----------



## asqueado (11 Ene 2015)

Gracias *horik-trasgukoke-Refinanciado*, esto es vergonzoso y tercermundista, la foto lo dice todo, menos mal que no existe el paro, en cualquier empresa normalita, cuando tienen demanda colocan por un temporada a personas para sacar el trabajo que tienen,pero bueno todos sabemos que este pais es diferente, que asco. ::



.


----------



## _Mirar_ (11 Ene 2015)

Mis paquetes han llegado bastante bien... Pedidos realizados del 10 al 15 de diciembre...
15 días desde UK.
18 desde China.
3 desde Tarragona.
Pendiente otro de China desde hace 30 días...


----------



## makokillo (19 Ene 2015)

Aquí os dejo una monedita que acaba de llegarme.
Creeis que pueda ser una reproducción de la moneda de María la piedra de la ceca Montesclaros?? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

*500 FRANCS 1971 - REPUBLICA DE DAHOMEY - 10º *ANIVERSARIO DE LA INDEPENDENCIA *


*Km#:*3.q
*Año:* 1971
*Valor facial:* 500 Francos
*Peso:* 25,20 Grs
*Diametro:* 40 mm
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 999 milesimas
*Ceca:* ???
*Tirada:* 5.500 monedas en calidad proof
*Canto:*Estriado
*Anverso:* En el centro del campo, una mujer de la etnia Quémé, etnia representativa del sur delpaís.Bajo ella la inscripción "FEMME QUËMË"
*Reverso:* Escudo de armas de la República de Dahomey [Benin] que consiste en un escudo dividido en *cuatro cuarteles y *sujetado por dos leopardos, el animal nacional de Benín. En la parte superior izquierda se encuentran las casas de la etnia somba, etnia representativa de la historia de Benín; en la parte superior derecha, la estrella de la Orden de la Estrella Negra (instituida en 1892 por el monarca de Porto-Novo); en la parte inferior izquierda de una palmera; *en la parte inferior derecha un velero de tres mástiles que simboliza la llegada de los europeos a Benín. Sobre el escudo *dos cornucopias de mazorcas de maíz rellenas de arena que simboliza la prosperidad. Debajo del escudo *está el lema de Benín en idioma francés: Fraternité, Justice, Travail, que significa «Fraternidad, Justicia, Trabajo». Sobre el escudo el año de aciñación; 1971 y bajo el escudo el valor facial; 500 FRANCS CFA y bajo la "S" la marca de ceca: 1.000 dentro de un ovalo. Al rededor la inscripcion:REPUBLIQUE DU DAHOMEY. 1er Aout 1970 - 10eme Anniversaire.


----------



## trasgukoke (20 Ene 2015)

Buenas..
una duda para alguien que pilote de moneda americana....
en la red no me ha quedado claro...
sobre la moneda american buffalo silver 2001
¿cuantas veriones hay?
Me explico tengo la del Smithsonian 2001..
Pero he ganado otra que dice conmemorativa del 2001 hecha por la u.s. mint.. pero no pone nada del Smithsonian. ...
¿cuantas versiones abra. .? O es la misma y cambian la caja...
gracias. Un saludo..


----------



## horik (20 Ene 2015)

Gracias al hilo de conde84 sobre las nuevas onzas de plata descubrí esta belleza, rompí la hucha y la compré.
Hoy la recibí.


----------



## conde84 (20 Ene 2015)

Preciosa moneda,estoy meditando yo tambien si hacerme con una.


----------



## asqueado (25 Ene 2015)

Para los que puedan estar interesados, esto es historia














8 REALES de CARLOS II. Ceca de SEGOVIA. 1697 sobre 1682. Peso 26,80 grs

*En subasta extraordinaria a partir del 28/1/2015

3500,00 € (precio de salida) *

¡¡ muy rara y mas asi !! preciosa moneda de 8 r - Comprar Monedas de Reyes Católicos a Fernando VII en todocoleccion - 47323578



8:


----------



## makokillo (25 Ene 2015)

Me ha gustao eso que pone el vendedor de "GARANTIZO LA AUTENTICIDAD DE POR VIDA!!!" . 
¿Es que con el tiempo puede volverse falsa?::
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



asqueado dijo:


> Para los que puedan estar interesados, esto es historia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio1960 (25 Ene 2015)

Como se suben fotos?????
Archivos digo


----------



## chema1970 (25 Ene 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Me ha gustao eso que pone el vendedor de "GARANTIZO LA AUTENTICIDAD DE POR VIDA!!!" .
> ¿Es que con el tiempo puede volverse falsa?::
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Demasiado para una onza de plata...:´(


----------



## asqueado (28 Ene 2015)

Para los que puedan estar interesados, mas Historia















1 Peso / 5 Pesetas Plata 1895

PUERTO RICO

25 gr. PLATA 900 Año : 1.895 - Puerto Rico - PG V

*Precio de Salida: 1100,00 €*

1 peso = 5 pesetas puerto rico 1895 plata (2) . - Comprar Monedas de Isabel II a Alfonso XIII en todocoleccion - 47431191

8:


----------



## asqueado (28 Ene 2015)

Nueva oportunidad para los interesados














Republica del Congo 2000 Francos Antique Finish African Art & Culture: Mursi 

3 ONZAS SILVER

Finaliza: (04 feb 2015 17:29:04 H.Esp)

La puja va en 122,00 euros

*Kongo 2000 Francs 2014 Antique Finish African Art & Culture: Mursi 3 Silver Oz | eBay*


8:


----------



## makokillo (4 Mar 2015)

A ver un "patapun, parriba" al hilo que está en las catacumbas del foro.

_*BOLIVIA 1872-PTS FE - 1 BOLIVIANO *_

*KM# *160.1
*Pais: * *Bolivia
*Año:* 1872
*Ceca:* Potosí
*Valor facial:* 1 Boliviano
*Metal: *Plata de 0.900 milesimas.
*Peso:* 25 grs
*Diametro:* 35 mm
*Tirada:* ??
*Grabador: * Fortunato Equivar
*Canto: *Cordon
*Anverso:* *Escudo Nacional de Bolivia en el centro del campo. A su alrededor la leyenda " REPÚBLICA *BOLIVIANA", *Las dos palabras separadas por nueve estrellas.
*Reverso:* *El valor *"UN BOLIVIANO " en el centro, dentro de una corona de laurel. *Alrededor en la parte superior la leyenda " *LA UNIÓN ES LA FUERZA" . *Al exergo, la fecha "1872". Al lados de la fecha, el anagrama de la Ceca








Esta moneda fue acuñada en grandes cantidades de 1872 a 1877 . El boliviano fue adoptado como el sucesor de los antiguos ocho soles (o sueldos; las fuentes no están de acuerdo) y se acuño en varios diseños desde 1864 hasta 1893. La serie contiene muchas fechas raras y variedades pero éste es común. *
El boliviano de plata dejó de acuñarse en 1875; existen fechas posteriores (1877, 1879, 1884, 1887, 1893) , pero son muy 
raros.
______________________________________________________________________________________

Bolivia: Ley de 24 de noviembre de 1872

LA ASAMBLEA CONSTITUCIONAL dá la siguiente
Artículo 1°.- Habrá tres clases de moneda en la República: de oro, de plata y de cobre, con arreglo al sistema métrico decimal.

Artículo 2°.- La moneda de oro será de tres especies. La mayor que se denominará Bolivar, equivaldrá á diez bolivianos plata en las oficinas del Estado, y tendrá el peso de 16 gramos, 129 milígramos y el diámetro de 28 de milímetros. La segunda se llamará medio Bolivar y valdrá cinco bolivianos plata: tendrá el peso de 8 gramos, 65 milígramos y 22 milímetros de diámetro. La última se llamará Escudo y valdrá dos bolivianos plata: su peso será de 3 gramos, 225 milígramos y su diámetro de 18 milímetros.

Artículo 3°.- La ley de la moneda de oro será de 900 milésimos, ó sea de 9 décimos fino: la tolerancia en la ley de un milésimo, o sea de 9 décimos fino: la tolerancia en la ley de un milésimo, y la tolerancia en el peso será de dos milígramos en el Bolivar, de dos y un cuarto de milígramos en el medio Bolivar, y de dos y siete octavos de milígramo en el Escudo.

Artículo 4°.- El tipo ó cuño de la moneda de oro, será el siguiente: en el anverso el Estado Nacional con la inscripcion de la "República Boliviana" en la parte superior del exergo, y en la inferior se inscribirá el nombre y valor de la moneda en esta forma: Un Bolivar 10 Bs.- Medio Bolivar 5 Bs.- Un Escudo 2 Bs., segun sea la moneda. El escudo de armas nacional será coronado por un condor en la forma que ahora se usa, y será rodeado por la parte inferior de las nueve estrellas que denotan los nueve Departamentos de la República. En el reverso y al centro, el busto á la heróica del Libertador Bolivar. Al rededor del busto, se leerá esta inscripcion.- "La union es la Fuerza"- y despues seguirá de un modo conveniente la ley y peso de la moneda en números, el jeroglífico de la Casa Nacional de Moneda y las iniciales del ensayador, en la forma que se acostumbra. En la parte inferior se pondrá la fecha de la acuñación en cifras, 1872-1873 etc.

Artículo 5°.- La moneda de plata será de cinco especies. La mayor se denominará Boliviano tendrá el peso de 25 gramos, el diámetro de 35 milímetros y se dividirá en cien centavos. La segunda se llamará Medio Boliviano, su peso será de 12 gramos 500 milígramos, su diámetro de 30 milímetros y valdrá 50 centavos. La tercera se denominará Peseta, tendrá el peso de 5 gramos, el diámetro 23 milímetros y su valor será de 20 centavos. La cuarta se llamará Un real, tendrá el peso de 2 gramos 500 milígramos, el diámetro de 18 milímetros y valdrá 10 centavos. La ultima moneda de plata que se llamará Medio real tendrá el peso de 1 gramo 250 milígramos, su diámetro y valdrá 5 centavos.

Artículo 6°.- La ley de la moneda de plata será de 9 décimos fino. La tolerancia en la Ley no podrá pasar de 3 milésimos. La tolerancia en el peso, podrá ser de 3 milígramos en el Boliviano, 5 milígramos en el medio boliviano, 6 milígramos en la peseta, 7 milígramos en el Real y 10 milígramos en el Medio.

Artículo 7°.- El tipo y cuño de la moneda de plata, será el mismo que actualmente se usa. El cordon tanto en la moneda de oro como en la de plata, será como el que ahora se usa en la moneda decimal que se acuña.

Artículo 8°.- No habrá mas que una sola especie de moneda de cobre, que será acuñada con sujecion a los usos jenerales de amonedacion y valdrá Un centavo.

Artículo 9°.- El tipo a cuño de la moneda de cobre, será el siguiente: En el anverso, un condor con la inscripcion en la parte superior de "República Boliviana".- y en la parte inferior el nombre de la moneda, Un centavo. En el reverso una guirnalda de laurel y oliva, y al centro esta leyenda en dos renglones.- "La union es la fuerza"- En la parte inferior fuera de la guirnalda, se pondrá la fecha de la acuñacion con cifras.- 1872-1873, etc.

Artículo transitorio 1°.- La ley de 29 de agosto de 1871, que autorizó la acuñacion de la moneda sencilla con feble en peso, caducará en 31 de diciembre del presente año, aunque hasta ese dia no se hubiesen emitido los 500,000 bolivianos autorizados por dicha ley.

Artículo transitorio 2°.- Desde la fecha en que empieze á rejir la ley sobre la libre esportacion de pastas, la Casa de moneda, acuñará moneda sencilla hasta la cantidad de un millon en la proporcion siguiente:- doscientos mil en piezas de á 50 centavos (Medios Bolivianos) - doscientos mil en monedas de 20 centavos (Pesetas) - trescientos mil en piezas de 10 centavos (Reales) - y trescientos mil en moneda de 5 centavos (Medios reales)


----------



## makokillo (5 Mar 2015)

¡¡¡ POR FIN ¡¡¡ Llegaron las famosas y carísimas onzas de la calavera de cabra ) . Me han llegado las 3 que pedi en proof, las BU siguen sin acuñar , al parecer, la ceca no quiere precipitarse y dar una mala calidad.

Republic of Ghana LUNAR SKULLS Series Year of The GOAT 2015 Silver coin 5GH₵ Cedis High Relief 1 oz Signed by artist Kiana Roo PROOF

started from 2015; 1 coin / year
Metal Silver
Mintage	500
Fineness (% purity)	99.9
Content (Troy OZ)	1 oz
Denomination (GHS)	5GH₵ Cedis
Weight (g)	31.10 g
Size (mm)	38.61 mm
Year of Issue	2015
Country	Republic of Ghana
Edge Reeded
Quality	PROOF
Exterior Decoration	High Relief; Signed by artist Kiana Roo
Package type includes	capsule + gift plastic Skull medal
Certificate of Authenticity	Serial number on the coin & COA


----------



## conde84 (5 Mar 2015)

Preciosa moneda,le compre a un aleman en ebay esta misma en preventa alla por diciembre en BU y esperando sigo,madre mia,a ver cuando la empiezan a hacer.


----------



## makokillo (5 Mar 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Preciosa moneda,le compre a un aleman en ebay esta misma en preventa alla por diciembre en BU y esperando sigo,madre mia,a ver cuando la empiezan a hacer.



Los de First Coin Company me han dicho que en Marzo.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2015 at 22:14 ----------

Aqui os dejo otro de mis nuevos duros, a ver si os gusta. 


_*FERNANDO VII - 8 REALES DE 1819 - MEXICO JJ*_



*KM# *111
*Pais: * * México
*Año:* 1819
*Ceca:* Mo
*Valor facial:* 8 *Reales
*Metal: *Plata de 0.903 milesimas.
*Peso:* 27,07 grs
*Diametro:* 39 mm
*Tirada:* ??
*Ensayador: * Joaquín Dávila (J) y José García Anzaldo (J)
*Canto: *Cordon
*Anverso:* *Busto drapeado a derechas de Fernando VII, *Alrededor la leyenda " FERDIN . VII . DEI . GRATIA" . *Al exergo la fecha, 1819.
*Reverso:* * Escudo borbónico simplificado en el centro . Alrededor la leyenda " HISPAN . ET . IND . REX" "8R" "J.J."


----------



## makokillo (6 Mar 2015)

Moneda de un Peso acuñada desde 1892 a 1914 en honor del 400 aniversario descubrimiento de Cristóbal Colón del Nuevo Mundo.

_*EL SALVADOR, COLON 1908C.A.M. - 1 PESO *_

*KM# *115.1
*Pais: * * El Salvador
*Año:* 1908
*Ceca:* "CAM" Casa de Moneda de América Central.
*Valor facial:* 1 *Peso
*Metal: *Plata de 0.900 milesimas.
*Peso:* 25 grs
*Diametro:* 38 mm
*Tirada:* *1.600.000
*Grabador: * ???
*Canto: *Estriado
*Anverso:*Escudo de armas que tiene en el centro la imagen de un volcán, detrás del cual se levanta un sol y 14 estrellas arriba. A los lados del escudo dos banderas drapeadas. Debajo del escudo unas flechas cruzadas, cañones, y un arco con una corona de palma a cada lado. En la *Parte superior del escudo dos cornucopias de flores y *Sobre ellas un gorro frigio dentro de un círculo formado por rayos solares. Dentro de los rayos son las palabras "15 SET. DE 1821 ", el día de la independencia *Del país.
Alrededor, en la parte superior se encuentran las palabras "REPUBICA DEL SALVADOR". En la *Parte inferior izquierda, el número "900" que representa a 0.900 de plata fina, a la derecha la fecha de acuñación " 1908 ". *Al exergo las iniciales "CAM", por la Casa de Moneda de América Central.
*Reverso:* Busto a izquierdas de Cristóbal Colón. *En la parte superior la leyenda " CRISTÓBAL COLÓN". * Bajo el busto el valor de la moneda " UN PESO" *Y en la parte inferior de la moneda la leyenda " AMÉRICA CENTRAL".


----------



## Bullion10 (6 Mar 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Moneda de un Peso acuñada desde 1892 a 1914 en honor del 400 aniversario descubrimiento de Cristóbal Colón del Nuevo Mundo.
> 
> _*EL SALVADOR, COLON 1908C.A.M. - 1 PESO *_
> 
> ...



Preciosa esta moneda de América Central. Y en un estado de conservación muy bueno. Barata no habrá sido....enhorabuena!


----------



## makokillo (7 Mar 2015)

Bullion10 dijo:


> Preciosa esta moneda de América Central. Y en un estado de conservación muy bueno. Barata no habrá sido....enhorabuena!



Al contrario, ha sido bastante barata, 50 € gastos incluidos. Esta es una de las más barata de la serie, por la tirada alta, las de otros años Con tiradas de 250.000 o 300.000 tampoco es que se suban demasiado de precio, Tal vez 70 u 80 € EBC.


----------



## makokillo (14 Mar 2015)

Un nuevo Durillo para la colección 

_*BULGARIA 1884 - 5 LEVA *_

*KM# *7
*Gobierno *Alejandro José de Battenberg (1857-1893) 
*Pais: * * Bulgaria
*Año:* 1884
*Ceca:* *San Petersburgo
*Valor facial:* 5 Leva
*Metal: *Plata de 0.900 milesimas.
*Peso:* 25 grs
*Diametro:* 37 mm
*Tirada:* *512.473
*Grabador: * Nikolaj Formás
*Canto: * *Боже пази България " Dios bendiga a Bulgaria"
*Anverso:* Escudo de armas Nacional de *Bulgaria con Manto y Coronado. Al rededor la leyenda " БЪЛГАРИЯ/ СЪЕДИНЕНИЕ-ТО ПРАВИ С [/b]ИЛА-ТА" .
*Reverso*: En el centro del campo " 5/ ЛЕВА/ 1884 " *Rodeado de una girnalda de flores.







Bulgaria se enfrentó en una prolongada guerra *contra los otomanos, que culminó con la obtención de la autonomía dentro de las fronteras del Imperio Otomano en 1878 hasta su independencia en 1908 . Fue un monarquía constitucional con un Parlamento unicameral ( Asamblea Nacional ). El Jefe de Estado,era conocido con el titulo de "príncipe de los búlgaros". La dinastía gobernante entre los años1879 y 1886 *fué *La dinastía de los Battenberg , *Y entre los años 1.887 y1908 Fue la dinastía Sajonia-Coburgo-Gotha.

Los orígenes del estado búlgaro moderno se originaron en el período del control ruso provisional en Bulgaria , cuando la administración rusa paso a administrar el territorio de Bulgaria, ocupada por el ejército ruso después de la guerra ruso-turca de 1877-1878 . Los principales objetivos del control ruso provisional fueron el establecimiento de una vida pacífica y la preparación para la reactivación del estado búlgaro. Las fronteras del nuevo Estado se determinaron por el Congreso de Berlín de 1878 , *En 1879, en la capital medieval búlgara de Tarnovo fue aprobada por la Asamblea Constituyente su Constitución , que estableció en el Estado *en una Monarquía Constitucional. Después de la abdicación del príncipe Alejandro I de Battenberg en 1886 y el periodo de regencia en 1887 subió al trono Fernando I de Sajonia-Coburgo-Gotha .


----------



## makokillo (7 Abr 2015)

Juer, le ha costado pero por fin llegó despues de 5 meses pedida y pagada ::

Ivory Coast -The Chimpanzee - 1,000 Francs 

African Animal Juniors series 
1 oz Ultra High Relief Handmade Antique Finish 2014

Specifications
Metal Silver
Mintage 650
Fineness (% purity) 99.9
Content (Troy OZ) 1 oz
Denomination (CFA) 1000 Francs
Weight (g) 31.10 g
Diameter (mm) 38.61 mm
Year of Issue 2014
Country Ivory Coast
Quality Handmade Antique finish
Exterior Decoration Ultra High Relief
Package type includes Nice coin box
Certificate of Authenticity Serial number on the certificate


----------



## makokillo (9 Abr 2015)

Lastima de la limpieza que le hicieron por que yo al menos le veo bastantes detalles de SC. Y el problema del leon de arriba y las flores de lis del centro no se si será de algun golpe o algun problema del cuño.

_*CARLOS IIII - *8 REALES DE 1808 - MEXICO TH*_

*KM# *109
*Pais: * * México
*Año:* 1808
*Ceca:* Mexico Mo
*Valor facial:* 8 *Reales
*Metal: *Plata de 0.8960 milesimas.
*Peso:* 27,07 grs
*Diametro:* 39 mm
*Tirada:* ??
*Ensayador: * Tomas Butron Miranda y Enrique Buenaventura Azorín (TH)
*Canto: *Cordon
*Anverso:* *Busto *a derechas laureado y drapeado de Carlos iV, *Alrededor la leyenda " CAROLUS. IIII. DEI. GRATIA." . *Al exergo la fecha, 1808.
*Reverso:* * Escudo borbónico simplificado en el centro . Alrededor la leyenda " HISPAN . ET . IND . REX" "Mº" "8R" "TH"







=========================================

La moneda de 8 Reales de plata, también conocida como el real de a ocho o el dólar español * fue acuñada en el Imperio Español después de la reforma monetaria española de 1497. A través del uso generalizado en Europa, las Américas y el Lejano Oriente, se convirtió en la primera moneda mundial de finales del siglo VIII.Fué moneda de curso legal en los Estados Unidos hasta 1857. Muchas monedas existentes, como el dólar canadiense, el dólar de los Estados Unidos y el yuan chino, así como monedas de América Latina y el peso de Filipinas *se basaron inicialmente en las monedas de 8 reales.


----------



## makokillo (10 Abr 2015)

Bonita e historica moneda Boliviana que bien vale un " Potosí " * 

_*8 SOLES - BOLIVIA 1829 PTS-JM*_

*KM# *97
*Pais: * Bolivia
*Año:* 1829
*Ceca:* Potosí PTS
*Valor facial:* 8 Soles
*Metal: *Plata de 0.9030 milesimas.
*Peso:* 27 grs
*Diametro:* 39 mm
*Tirada:* ??
*Ensayador: * ( J ) Juan Palomo y Sierra y ( M ) Diego Miguel Lopez
*Canto: * Estriado con la leyenda " AYACUCHO SUCRE 1824 "
*Anverso:* *Busto uniformado del Libertador Simón Bolívar., *Alrededor la leyenda " LIBRE POR LA CONSTITUCION" .Bajo el busto el nombre del Libertador " BOLIVAR".
*Reverso:* En el centro, el árbol de la libertad, a los costados dos llamas enfrentadas mirando a la copa; en el perímetro superior las palabras: “República Boliviana”, y debajo de esta seis estrellas que que representan a cada Departamento del territorio nacional. El año "1829", las iniciales de los ensayadores "J M", el valor " 8S" *y el monograma de la ceca, de Potosí “PTS”. 







===========================================

Pasada la guerra libertadora el 6 de Agosto de 1825 se firmo el Acta de la Independencia y la flamante República de Bolívar (actual República de Bolivia) se vio sumamente empobrecida, pero como nación soberana e independiente tenia el desafío de profundizar su nuevo destino.

En el naciente Congreso Legislativo se analizo el tema de una nueva moneda. La primera Ley Monetaria, fue aprobada por la Asamblea Constituyente el 17 de agosto de 1825, la misma que adoptaba, para la emisión de las primeras monedas bolivianas, el peso, ley y diámetro de las ultimas del periodo colonial, es decir las de Fernando VII. Se mantendría la denominación de peso para la moneda fuerte, cambiando su división en ocho soles en lugar de reales.

Sin embargo, esa Ley Monetaria no llego a cumplirse. Uno de los principales motivos fueron los problemas técnicos que surgieron de la Guerra de la Independencia, ya que numerosos funcionarios de la Casa de Moneda, por adhesión a los realistas o por temor dejaron su trabajo siendo reemplazados por empleados sin experiencia que les llevo a cometer errores casi insalvables. Y por esto no se pudo aplicar la Primera Ley Monetaria, que tropezaba con imposibilidad de hacer abrir nuevos cuños, razón por la cual los usados para las monedas de Fernando VII tuvieron que ser utilizados hasta 1827, dando como irónico resultado que las primeras monedas bolivianas llevaran el busto del mencionado monarca español.

El 20 de noviembre de 1826, el Congreso Constituyente sancionó otra ley que disponía un nuevo cuño para la moneda boliviana. Esta ley si se llevo a efecto a partir de 1827 y fue con la que comenzó la primer moneda de ese País.
Las primeras monedas acuñadas fueron las de 8 Soles de plata, que tenían el mismo peso que las ultimas acuñadas y su ley era de 10 dineros y 20 granos. Llevan en el anverso el busto del Libertador Simón Bolívar, y la inscripción: “Libre por la Constitución”. En el reverso muestran el árbol de la libertad, a los costados dos llamas enfrentadas viendo la copa; en el perímetro superior las palabras: “República Boliviana”, y debajo de esta inscripción seis estrellas que al pasar los años aumentaron en numero puesto que representan a cada Departamento del territorio nacional. También se veía el año, las iniciales del ensayador y el monograma de la ceca de Potosí “PTS”. El borde de la monedas era acanalado y parlante, llevando la inscripción “AYACUCHO SUCRE 1824”.

Circula por Internet una imagen de una prueba, no oficial e inedita, de esta Moneda de 8 soles, siendo esta prueba la primera moneda del mundo (no oficial) con la efigie del Libertador Simón Bolívar.
Esta prueba se realizó durante los primeros meses del Gobierno del Presidente Antonio Jose de Sucre, Gran Mariscal de Ayacucho y en su canto tiene la leyenda “SUCRE AYACUCHO 1824″ común en la versión final aprobada. Es muy probable que el propio Presidente Sucre tomara la decisión de cual seria la imagen de Bolívar mas conveniente para las monedas Bolivianas.

La imagen de Bolívar que fue definitivamente usada se muestra en la anterior imagen, con uniforme militar y corona de laureles al muy estilo cesáreo y en una actitud mas varonil. Lo importante de estas dos piezas es el detalle de que el grabador de la imagen perfectamente pudo conocer al Libertador en persona y seguramente hizo retratos los mas parecido a su figura y que la persona o las personas que la aprobaron fueron contemporáneos del Libertador.

Victor Torrealba
En 1827 en Bolivia, se acuÃ±Ã³ la primera moneda en el Mundo con la Efigie de Bolivar | Monedas de Venezuela


----------



## silver999oz (12 Abr 2015)

Buenas tardes,me acabo de comprar esta onza.
Alguien me puede decir algo de esta moneda? Encuentro muy poco sobre ella.

Gracias


----------



## fff (12 Abr 2015)

silver999oz dijo:


> Buenas tardes,me acabo de comprar esta onza.
> Alguien me puede decir algo de esta moneda? Encuentro muy poco sobre ella.
> 
> Gracias



No es una moneda... :no:


----------



## conde84 (13 Abr 2015)

silver999oz dijo:


> Buenas tardes,me acabo de comprar esta onza.
> Alguien me puede decir algo de esta moneda? Encuentro muy poco sobre ella.
> 
> Gracias



Sera alguna medalla de una ceca privada,que le han puesto 30 euros,pero realmente no tendra valor monetario alguno.


----------



## Masateo (29 Abr 2015)

Hola, iba a comprar esta humilde Silver Maple Leaf, pero viendo la foto me ha saltado alguna alarma.



Spoiler












Todavía tengo muy pocas horas de vuelo, pero sospecho que es falsa.

¿Qué pensáis vosotros?

No se si será la foto, pero la veo muy "plana", sin detalle. Creo que las letras no están donde deberían y que faltan las iniciales en el cuello de la reina.

Las de 2014 en adelante tienen estrías y marcas que hacen que sea mucho más difícil de falsificar, pero esta es de 2013.

La moneda está en subasta en ebay y se anuncia como auténtica. Ya se que ebay = caca, pero a veces en subasta suena la flauta (una vez tuve suerte y pille un poco más barato, y el vendedor era el andorrano, no un alemán desconocido)


----------



## makokillo (4 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno voy a subir un poco este hilo, esta tan muerto que ya nadie se acuerda,
> :XX:, subo algunas mas



Coñe asqueado se te echaba de menos. Yo lo he intentado como puedes ver pero el hilo esta paradisimo.

que?? ya vuelve a tener plata tu "camello" esloveno?? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: lo dejas exprimio cada vez que lo pillas y claro, luego le cuesta recuperarse :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2015)

Vaya, vaya... El RETORNO de... buitre carroñero salvaje | Descargar Fotos gratis

# asqueado: Un auténtico placer saber de nuevo de ti...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## makokillo (5 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola amigo fernando, tambien me alegro saber de ti, llevo algun tiempo sin poner ni contestar nada, he tenido problemas de todo tipo, aun cuando no lo creas me he acordado de todos vosotros, espero poder entrar mas amenudo, tengo pensado de que como ya no compro muchas monedas, subir poco a poco mi coleccion, lo que ocurre es que con la maquina que tengo (NIKON COOLPIX 3700) las fotos no me salen muy bien, aparte de lo cegato que estoy, porque me gustaria que salieran casi todos los detalles de las mismas, y luego encontrar una pagina web donde subir dichas fotos.
> Un abrazo tambien y cuidate, ya solo estamos para las buenas sopitas



Yo uso una olympus XZ1 de 10 mpx, aunque lo importante es el "supermacro" que lleva, haces la foto a 5 cm y le ves hasta los empastes a la reina madre  y si aun quieres mas detalle puedes hacer un supermacro a 1 cm incluso. Yo hago las fotos con luz artificial, 2 flexos con bombillas de luz blanco frio de 60W pero con luz natural haciendo las fotos en exterior saldrian de muerte.
Esta camara esta descatalogada y costaba en su momento 300 y pico euros, en ebay he visto una usada en alemania que si puedes pillarla por 100 euros o asi seria un autentico chollo:

Olympus XZ-1, F1,8 lichtstark â€“ sehr gut erhalten 0050332175853 | eBay

Pon estas fotos en grande a ver si te gusta la resolucion que saca. Y por que yo estoy peor que tu y veo menos que un gato escayola y hago las fotos casi de oido  . Aunque ahí has puesto algunas que si las has hecho tu no estan nada, nada mal.


----------



## fff (5 May 2015)

Makokillo... menudo soberano te has cascado!
Está tremendo!!!


----------



## makokillo (5 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Joder makokillo eres un campeon, ojala pudiera sacar yo solo la mitad de bien como las sacas tu. Lo mio no son las tecnicas nuevas, me sobrepasan y todo lo que me dices me suena a chino, de verdad y perdona, pero quisierea sacarle partida a la camara que tengo, tambien me costo en su momento en mas de 300 euros y es esta
> 
> Nikon se renueva con la Coolpix 3700 | Quesabesde
> 
> ...



Esa camara no lleva supermacro pero si lleva macro que te permite hacer fotos a 4 cm. Para no complicarte la vida con la abertura del diafragma, el ISO, el tiempo de exposicion y demás, yo lo que haria seria ponerle el modo "macro" y todo lo demas en automatico. Preparate un tripode por que para enfocar el macro a pulso puede ser complicado y si puedes haz las fotos en exterior con luz natural, si no preparate dos flexos con dos buenas bombillas de luz blanca fria y si te es posible un flash externo. Supongo que tambien tendra temporizador para el disparo, utilizalo tambien.

Mis flexos son tal como este ( seguramente menos de 15€ en algun leroy merlin o algo asi):






Si ves que te hace sombras puedes ponerle una hoja de papel cebolla como difusor.

Por cierto, fotografia una a una, en las bandejas ya nos las pusiste y aunque nos dieron mucha envidia, así nos daran mucha mas :baba::baba::baba:

---------- Post added 05-may-2015 at 22:36 ----------




fff dijo:


> Makokillo... menudo soberano te has cascado!
> Está tremendo!!!



Ya te digo, me encanta. Mi moneda favorita junto con mi pelucona de 8 escudos de Carlos III. Ademas comprada a un forero de burbuja y no demasiado cara para la conservacion y el tiempo que tiene.


----------



## Sacaroso (5 May 2015)

Otra opción es escanearlas aunque, al menos mí, me quedan un poco raras, supongo que porque uso un escaner del año de maricastaña.


----------



## makokillo (5 May 2015)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Otra opción es escanearlas aunque, al menos mí, me quedan un poco raras, supongo que porque uso un escaner del año de maricastaña.



Yo al principio tambien las scaneaba. A muchisima resolucion, creo recordar que a 1200 ppp ( tardaba 10 minutos cada mineda  ). El detalle es bastante bueno pero si es verdad que quedan un poco raras.


----------



## fff (6 May 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> pelucona de 8 escudos de Carlos III.



?

Carlos III no son peluconas.... creo ... pero si tienes un cara rata (primeros bustos), dependiendo de la conservacion puede valer más que una pelucona...


----------



## conde84 (6 May 2015)

Ando yo tambien detras de esas,con sus dos respectivos cincuentines,monedas caras todas ellas.

Espero que con paciencia pueda adquirirlas a un precio decente,porque son muy bonitas.


----------



## makokillo (6 May 2015)

Interesantisimas monedas que yo no conocia, asqueado ( pasame por privado ese "camello" que compartimos que ahora mismo no caigo  ). Si son escasas y caras, ahora aun subiran más con la nueva serie de TVE sobre Carlos V.
Respecto a la foto, si has puesto la camara en "macro",debes hacerle la foto a una sola moneda a una distancia muy corta, lo suficiente para que en el objetivo tengas solo la moneda completa y que la camara no te haga sombras sobre la moneda al estar tan cerca.Si haces la foto en macro con la camara alejada para que te cojan todas las monedas solo saldra enfocado el centro y lo demás desenfocado.Y respecto a la luz natural, tienes que buscar la mejor posicion para no proyectar sombras indeseadas., evita las horas del medio dia donde la luz del sol es demasiado cenital.


----------



## conde84 (6 May 2015)

Seguro que acaba por ''te'' el camello.

Cincuentines,han salido esta semana en ebay los dos y no han acabado mal de precio para mi gusto,sobre todo el de los escudos salio por 167 euros.

Yo espero hacerme con toda de un tiron,que se suele ahorrar algo,paciencia solo me queda tener.


----------



## makokillo (7 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> y no he puesto nada del macro, haber ya veo que eres un expecialista explicamelo " Por favor".ienso:



:: Experto yo :no: , mi hermano si es fotografo profesional pero yo pongo todo en automatico  .

A ver, en el menu tienes que tener un apartado para poner el modo "macro", buscalo por macro close ups o macro primeros planos si el menu es en castellano, tieene un icono que es una flor.


----------



## conde84 (8 May 2015)

Joder asqueado,lo tuyo no tiene nombre.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## Gekko_ (8 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias makokillo por tus explicaciones, me ha llegado esta mañana seis monedas que compre las semana pasada y que buscaba hace muchos años, para mi muy bonitas, y mas en mano, es una coleccion compuestas de 6 monedas de 2000 pesetas del V centenario de Carlos V de plata de 925 milesimas con un peso de 33,62 grs, que es una onza de plata pura con una tirada de 15.000 piezas y un diametro de 42 mm, muy escasas a la venta y ademas makokillo compradas a un vendedor comun entre nosotros , he probado hacerlo varias fotos como me has indicado al aire libre y asi me ha salido
> 
> las que a continuacion pongo son de la pagina web de venta
> 
> ...



Yo colecciono las monedas de Juan Carlos (tengo todas las "normales" en carteras y sueltas y mogollón de variantes) y de las conmemorativas de plata me falta esa serie de 6, 2 monedas de la serie de borbones y 1 de Cultura y Naturaleza. 

Si las has pillado a un precio "decente" me das envidia sana .


----------



## asqueado (8 May 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Joder asqueado,lo tuyo no tiene nombre.
> 
> Enhorabuena.




Gracias



---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 19:53 ----------




Gekko_ dijo:


> Yo colecciono las monedas de Juan Carlos (tengo todas las "normales" en carteras y sueltas y mogollón de variantes) y de las conmemorativas de plata me falta esa serie de 6, 2 monedas de la serie de borbones y 1 de Cultura y Naturaleza.
> 
> Si las has pillado a un precio "decente" me das envidia sana .



Cual es la que te falta de cultura y naturaleza, porque ultimamente estoy viendo mogollon de ellas a un precio razonable, yo las tengo todas, menos los cincuentines, por si la veo.


----------



## makokillo (8 May 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Joder asqueado,lo tuyo no tiene nombre.
> 
> Enhorabuena.



Si que lo tiene; Yonki

Por eso ahora a los vendedores de monedas les llamo nuestros "camellos" :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## makokillo (8 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Asi me ves tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, pero podias fundir un par de monedillas y hacerte una de estas: 







:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Gekko_ (9 May 2015)

Siempre he tenido la duda. 

¿Vosotros os centrais en una colección concreta o disparais a todo lo que se mueve?. 

Yo es que estoy centrado en 2 cosas concretas y ya me parece una locura.


----------



## fff (9 May 2015)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la duda.
> 
> ¿Vosotros os centrais en una colección concreta o disparais a todo lo que se mueve?.
> 
> Yo es que estoy centrado en 2 cosas concretas y ya me parece una locura.



No hay reglas  :::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## conde84 (9 May 2015)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la duda.
> 
> ¿Vosotros os centrais en una colección concreta o disparais a todo lo que se mueve?.
> 
> Yo es que estoy centrado en 2 cosas concretas y ya me parece una locura.



Yo todo que sea plata posterior mas o menos a 1970 y que este a buen precio,tiro a por ello,si no fuese por eso me hubiese perdido grandes oportunidades de compra.


----------



## sierramadre (11 May 2015)

Cuanto vicio


----------



## sierramadre (11 May 2015)

Vas a tener que montar un museo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2015)

ACAPARADORRRRRR... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## conde84 (12 May 2015)

Me abrumas asqueado con tu coleccion,no tengo palabras.


----------



## pep007 (12 May 2015)

Jo, Asqueado, se me cae la baba...


----------



## karlillobilbaino (13 May 2015)

*bandejas*

Brutal coleccion, nada que añadir a lo dicho aqui, pero me gustaria saber como almacenas tanta moneda y con tantos tipos distintos, tamaños, paises, epocas, ....

Veo que usas unas bandejas con espacios rectangulares, deduzco para que cualquier tamaño de moneda te entre. 

No te ocupa mucho espacio tanta bandeja? todas las tienes asi? guardas las bandejas en maletines?

Precios? comodidad?

Recomiendanos sobre este tema. Gracias 8:


----------



## karlillobilbaino (14 May 2015)

¿Porque no darán clases sobre esto en la ESO en vez de mierdas varias inservibles?

Gran clase maestro, me ha ayudado de mucho créeme.

Gracias


----------



## El hombre bala (14 May 2015)

Gracias por compartir tu coleccion y animarnos la vista.Me queda una duda,supongo que internet ayudó a comenzar a coleccionar pero en tu caso
¿que porcentaje de compras hiciste por internet?¿ recomiendas algunos vendedores? Gracias


----------



## Bullion10 (14 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Si tienes alguna duda y puedo aclarartelo, ya sabes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asqueado, muchas gracias por compartir la intimidad de tus inicios en la numismática con nosotros, me ha encantado leerlo. Ojalá más gente compartiera aquí ese tipo de vivencias, incluso tendría sitio para su propio hilo.

Que sepas que si dentro de muchos años yo tengo una buena colección y alguien me pregunta cómo empecé, le contaré que había un foro en Internet donde algunas personas como tú (y otros foreros) me enseñaron e iniciaron en mi colección.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fff (15 May 2015)

asqueado, tu cartero sera un hombre feliz,sabe que tiene trabajo asegurado trayendote cartas y paquetes dia si y dia tambien


----------



## asqueado (16 May 2015)

fff dijo:


> asqueado, tu cartero sera un hombre feliz,sabe que tiene trabajo asegurado trayendote cartas y paquetes dia si y dia tambien




:XX::XX: bueno no conozco al cartero de la correspondencia "extraoficial" de cartas y paquetes, es muy complicado yo tomo precauciones como buen metalero  y pasan los mismos dos manos hasta llegar a mi, al igual que me pasa con la correspondencia "oficial", que la deja a la entrada de la parcelacion, donde se encuentra todos los buzones, por lo tanto, ni conozco, ni me conocen:XX::XX, al igual que cuando he tenido que mandar algun liquido de limpiar plata a algunos conforeros, pues le he puesto,en el remitente, el nombre y la direccion del propietario de la tienda donde lo he comprado.


----------



## conde84 (20 May 2015)

¿las fotos que pusiste estos dias asqueado las borraste?


----------



## Visrul (21 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

Hola, muchas gracias por las fotos y si no es molestia quisiera preguntarle qué moneda es la que se aprecia en la última fila a la izquierda ya que al ampliar la foto no se puede ver bien el texto. Es la de la libertad mexicana...
Gracias*


----------



## Visrul (21 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Si es la de libertad mexicana en la relacion que adjunto la tengo catalogada año 2000 AG 33,625 grs Mexico Año 2000 D.C. por lo tanto al no tener facial es una medalla, pero muy bonita del Milenio.
> 
> 
> 
> .



La verdad es que es preciosa. He intentado localizarla en eBay pero no he visto ninguna. Supongo que sea muy difícil de encontrar (y seguiramente muy cara también :´( )
Muchas gracias por compartirla


----------



## horik (22 May 2015)

Iba a poner 2 moneditas que compré hace poco, pero después de lo que enseña asqueado me da vergüenza:8:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 May 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX: bueno no conozco al cartero de la correspondencia "extraoficial" de cartas y paquetes, es muy complicado yo tomo precauciones como buen metalero  y *pasan los mismos dos manos hasta llegar a m*i, ...



Buenas asqueado, coincido con el resto de foreros sobre el placer y gratitud de leer tus experiencias. 

Has comentado un par de veces lo de "las dos manos", si no perjudica tus medidas de seguridad/discrecion, podrias explicarlo un poco mas? Le he estado dando vueltas y no consigo solucionarlo.

Quieres decir que como direccion de envio das X, que de ahí la envian a Y, y de ahí a Z, la tuya? Aunque X e Y sean amigos o familiares, es un train enorme y un sobrecoste considerable, no? Y excepto que tengas muchos X, no estas reduciendo tu visibilidad a costa de aumentar la de ellos?

Salud y gracias!


----------



## asqueado (23 May 2015)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Buenas asqueado, coincido con el resto de foreros sobre el placer y gratitud de leer tus experiencias.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...



Espero haberte contestado a lo que preguntabas.

saludos

---------- Post added 23-may-2015 at 09:12 ----------




horik dijo:


> Iba a poner 2 moneditas que compré hace poco, pero después de lo que enseña asqueado me da vergüenza:8:



Porque te va a dar verguenza, cada uno pone o enseña lo que compra


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2015)

Que "pasada", amigo asqueado...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Yo creía que tenía "algo", pero visto lo visto...:cook: Bueno, pero en moneda romana te "gano"...

Un abrazo, amigo y Cuídate mucho.


----------



## conde84 (26 May 2015)

Virgen santa

por cierto un duda que siempre he tenido.

Que es eso de las etiquetas que pone al final de la pagina ¿para que valen? ¿quien y como se ponen?


----------



## Gekko_ (5 Jun 2015)

Que bonitas son las monedas de plata de 10 y 20 euros de Austria. Y aquí hacemos unas conmemorativas de plata como la del travelo, que dan vergüenza ajena.

Yo tengo la colección de monedas de 10 euros de plata de Austria y Alemania hasta el 2010 (último año a partir del cual dejaron de ser plata .925). Bueno, me falta una de Austria del año 2008.


----------



## makokillo (10 Jun 2015)

Tres moneditas que acaban de llegar :


----------



## xuan2008 (17 Jul 2015)

Será tirar el dinero pero me gusta tener una pequeña parte de mi patrimonio en algo hermoso.

5 onzas de la madre Rusia...


----------



## davitxin (29 Jul 2015)

Muy buenas a todos, querría que me guiarais un poquito sobre una cosa que vi ayer por casualidad en e-bay y que me dejó un poco "perplejo"...
Por casualidad acabé topandome con una "peseta de 1946 estrella 48" y claro,no fue la moneda lo que me llamó la atención ya que mis conocimientos sobre este tema son muy escasos por no decir apenas nulos (de vez en cuando echo un vistazo en este hilo y poco más) sino el precio....¿alguien compra esas monedas por ese precio? (5000 euros) me parece una barbaridad ...y al ser una moneda que parece ser tan valiosa,¿ creeis que podrían existir muchas falsificaciones al respecto?,¿cómo miráis la autenticidad de las monedas que comprais?, también me gustaría saber si hay algún sitio donde más o menos me guiara sobre los precios en la numismática ya que de momento he comprado un par de moneditas que me gustaban baratas (15e), pero claro, me parece que antes debo aprender bastante,antes de meterme en unos cuantos euros arriba...


Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo , sois de gran ayuda.


----------



## asqueado (22 Ago 2015)

alguna mas















ESPAÑA 10.000 PTS PLATA PROOF (168,7 grs ley 925 mls), 2001, CASA DE LA MONEDA SEGOVIA




.


----------



## makokillo (22 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese cincuentin guapo  y a buen precio, 113,50 :fiufiu:. Sigues buscandote bien la vida, pajaro


----------



## makokillo (23 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias,:XX::XX::XX: me ha gustado eso de pajaro, pero por aqui vuela mas de uno.
> Llevo un tiempo que me estan forzando a comprar monedas de plata, pero tu sabes que a mi no hace falta que me empujen mucho, y lo estoy haciendo a buen precio, es mejor que los papelitos de colores, aqui te pongo otra con su enlace para que no te molestes en buscar, porque se que eres muy inteligente amigo y conforero.
> 
> 
> ...



¡ Jodo, 20€ ¡ otro buen chollo, esa la compre yo en 30 y creí que la habia comprado bien comprada ::


----------



## conde84 (23 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> alguna mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira ya se quien me quito el cincuentin,porque estaba de bares y me pillaste despistado ese dia para pujar mas a ultima hora.


----------



## makokillo (23 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Ayer gane en subasta 4 monedas :8: solo con la puja de salida,nadie mas pujo, también rusas de 3 rublos, a un precio extraordinario , y ya sabes que las monedas rusas de 3 rublos que tienen una onza de plata son algo caras , cuando las reciba las subiré 8:, también estoy esperando otra del mismo pais de un vendedor Húngaro.



De 3 rublos conmemorativas tengo ya 32 , me han salido a una media de 40 lereles envio incluido. Hay que ir comprando de los primeros años, de los 90 a 2000 y poco, las de los ultimos años estan imposibles y ya bajaran.


----------



## conde84 (24 Ago 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: gracias, te lo pasastes bien verdad ?



Si por lo menos fue buena noche a cambio de quedarme sin cincuentin.

A ver si me hago con el dentro de poco a buen precio otra vez,ya tengo echado el ojo a uno.


----------



## makokillo (26 Ago 2015)

Me flipan las afotos que hace el eslovaco.



asqueado dijo:


> algunas mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madrillín (29 Ago 2015)

Tengo mucha envidia. Enhorabuena por tus nuevas adquisiciones.


----------



## marquen2303 (30 Ago 2015)

El otro día me pase por una tienda física de numismática y no me pude resistir y a pesar de que mis conocimientos en este tema son de novato tuve que comprar algo y al final compre 2 monedas corrientes. 
<a href="http://subefotos.com/ver/?e378ba7f7f444d519daf5e726e322e5bo.jpg" target="_blank"> <img src="http://thumbs.subefotos.com/e378ba7f7f444d519daf5e726e322e5bo.jpg" /></a>

Como soy novato todavía no se diferenciar el estado de conservación aunque veo que el pelo de las 2 monedas esta un poco desgastado asi que me pondré a estudiar este tema.
Al final pagué 20€ por las 5 pesetas y 19€ por los 5 francos.


----------



## conde84 (3 Sep 2015)

Ando yo tiempo detras de estas de las islas cook,son una coleccion de 52 monedas y se pillan practicamente a spot.

A ver si cae dentro poco a ser posible toda de golpe que suele salir mejor.


----------



## Madrillín (5 Sep 2015)

marquen2303 dijo:


> El otro día me pase por una tienda física de numismática y no me pude resistir y a pesar de que mis conocimientos en este tema son de novato tuve que comprar algo y al final compre 2 monedas corrientes.
> <a href="http://subefotos.com/ver/?e378ba7f7f444d519daf5e726e322e5bo.jpg" target="_blank"> <img src="http://thumbs.subefotos.com/e378ba7f7f444d519daf5e726e322e5bo.jpg" /></a>
> 
> Como soy novato todavía no se diferenciar el estado de conservación aunque veo que el pelo de las 2 monedas esta un poco desgastado asi que me pondré a estudiar este tema.
> Al final pagué 20€ por las 5 pesetas y 19€ por los 5 francos.



Por el duro hubiera pagado no más de 17€ si las estrellas están como parecen. Para mí un MBC- por el pequeño golpe arriba a la izquierda (y otro abajo a la derecha) y las manchas en cara, cuello y escudo, además del desgaste en el león y las barras de Aragón, pero es una valoración personal. 

La de 5 francos belga habría que ver cómo es de común, no controlo Bélgica todavía. Me parece claramente un MBC- por los desgastes de la cara y el pelo del rey, además del canto por la parte delantera. hubiera pagado unos 17€ también.

Me parecen buenas compras porque siempre quiero pagar de menos. ¡Disfrútalas! Además, son de plata así que en unos cuantos años si las quieres vender con suerte te llevas una pequeña alegría con la revalorización.


----------



## marquen2303 (5 Sep 2015)

Empresito dijo:


> Por el duro hubiera pagado no más de 17€ si las estrellas están como parecen. Para mí un MBC- por el pequeño golpe arriba a la izquierda (y otro abajo a la derecha) y las manchas en cara, cuello y escudo, además del desgaste en el león y las barras de Aragón, pero es una valoración personal.
> 
> La de 5 francos belga habría que ver cómo es de común, no controlo Bélgica todavía. Me parece claramente un MBC- por los desgastes de la cara y el pelo del rey, además del canto por la parte delantera. hubiera pagado unos 17€ también.
> 
> Me parecen buenas compras porque siempre quiero pagar de menos. ¡Disfrútalas! Además, son de plata así que en unos cuantos años si las quieres vender con suerte te llevas una pequeña alegría con la revalorización.



Muchas gracias por su apreciación!! Estaba seguro que se podía conseguir un mejor precio de estas monedas pero para ello necesito aprender mucho y es que esta es la primera vez que compro moneda histórica y me han gustado tanto que las veo muy seguido, asi que estoy decidido a comenzar con una colección de monedas históricas. Que monedas me recomiendan para empezar en este mundillo?? Yo prefiero que sean de plata y claro que sean corrientes para no pagar un elevado coste, para ello tendré que estudiar un buen tiempo antes de comenzar con los reales de 8 jaja!!


----------



## fff (5 Sep 2015)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su apreciación!! Estaba seguro que se podía conseguir un mejor precio de estas monedas pero para ello necesito aprender mucho y es que esta es la primera vez que compro moneda histórica y me han gustado tanto que las veo muy seguido, asi que estoy decidido a comenzar con una colección de monedas históricas. Que monedas me recomiendan para empezar en este mundillo?? Yo prefiero que sean de plata y claro que sean corrientes para no pagar un elevado coste, para ello tendré que estudiar un buen tiempo antes de comenzar con los reales de 8 jaja!!



Estan bien compradas y a precio razonable.
Claro que se puede conseguir un precio mejor... y peor.

En cualquier caso estan bien para empezar. Si te gustan, al final te iras a calidades mejores


----------



## Ruffle22 (5 Sep 2015)

Marquen, los duros Españoles enganchan y mucho, ademas es una coleccio cerrada y no es mu y difici de terminar, solo hay un par de monedas caras y el Amadeo del 73 que se escapa de lo normal.
Yo tengo una de cada año excepto la de 1881 y por supuesto la del 73.Ademas si no buscas calidades altas es un muy buen momento para conseguirlas a un precio muy bueno.


----------



## Madrillín (5 Sep 2015)

Efectivamente, duros es lo mejor para empezar. Nada que añadir. Cuando acabes no te aconsejo ir a por variantes porque es un mundo sin fin y lo que para ti puede ser un error puede no tener mercado. El paso natural sería duros del mundo si prefieres plata, en eso estoy ahora. También puedes ir retrocediendo a Isabel II o completar con monedas de 1 pta, que también son de plata pero me parecen repetitivas y menos vistosas. Yo estoy empezando mis duros del mundo poco a poco, por Francia. Primero estudio las cecas, los precios de remates de subastas (sixbid.com) y así me hago una idea.

La del Amadeo 1973 o la del Gobierno Provisional 1869 se las dejo a otros más acaudalados. Yo tengo un duro de Amadeo sin fecha en la segunda estrella y me hago a la idea de que es un 73 

Lo que digo de las variantes, por qué es mejor quedarse en las monedas sin ellas. Puedes llegar a extremos casi obsesivos:
Variantes de duros de plata (II) - Blog Numismatico

Y cuando intentó vender la collección tuvo problemas, no sé si lo consiguió:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st..._=top_level_post_id.126866707400762&__tn__=*s

Por eso mejor una de cada (o más si somos avariciosos) en una calidad con la que estemos satisfechos.


----------



## Madrillín (6 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues si has empezado la coleccion de duros del mundo, ten muuuucha paciencia, enhorabuena, para mi es una coleccion que mas satisfacciones me ha dado cuando contemplo las mismas, no se si tendras un libro muy interesante que yo tengo desde hace muchos años " Los duros del Mundo" desde 1870 de Juan R. Cayon, tiene 376 pagina, con fotos de todos los paises alfabeticamente, donde te indica el facial, la plata de ley, cuantas monedas se hicieron y años, no me acuerdo lo que me costo porque fue en pesetas, pero aqui cierto conforero que yo conozco lo compro no hace mucho tiempo y muy barato. Yo lo tengo pintoreado con señales conforme he ido comprando las monedas, ya me quedan pocos espacios donde ponerle la cruz y naturalmente las mas caras, y dificiles de conseguir, tengo unas 1000 monedas de duros del mundo aproximadamente todas de plata, pero ojo llevo muchisimos años coleccionando las mismas, eso no se hace en un rato :XX:



Algún día tendré ese libro. De momento me vale con "Guía de duros del mundo 1800-1950" como índice y para ampliar información páginas como ngccoin.com y otras de cada país. Lo malo es que las conmemorativas distraen mucho y así no se puede avanzar con los duros del mundo. Habrá que centrarse para llegar algún día a 1000 :S


----------



## makokillo (14 Sep 2015)

Ya me vas pillando, si no me has echado delante con las onzas rusas 



asqueado dijo:


> algunas mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madrillín (15 Sep 2015)

¿Sabéis más o menos cuántas onzas distintas hay en Rusia?
De momento no tengo onzas, pero serían de las primeras que querría tener.


----------



## makokillo (15 Sep 2015)

Empresito dijo:


> ¿Sabéis más o menos cuántas onzas distintas hay en Rusia?
> De momento no tengo onzas, pero serían de las primeras que querría tener.



De Rusia hay mas de 300 hasta ahora y de la URSS yo tengo 12 contabilizadas.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...81-onzas-de-plata-conmemorativas-i-rusia.html


----------



## Sacaroso (15 Sep 2015)

Vosotros que sois grandes consumidores de monedas ¿lleváis la contabilidad de todas las monedas que tenéis? Me refiero a si tenéis controlado lo que os ha costado cada una.


----------



## makokillo (15 Sep 2015)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Vosotros que sois grandes consumidores de monedas ¿lleváis la contabilidad de todas las monedas que tenéis? Me refiero a si tenéis controlado lo que os ha costado cada una.



Sin lugar a dudas. Con una simple hojita de Excel.


----------



## edulopez (18 Sep 2015)

Hola foreros,

llevo unas cuantas semanas leyendo el hilo desde el principio y lo primero, me gustaría daros las gracias por compartir vuestro conocimiento. Estoy aprendiendo mucho.

Mi historia con las monedas viene de lejos. Siempre me han gustado y unos tíos me traían monedas de sus viajes. También coleccionaba monedas españolas contemporáneas. Pero lo dejé aparcado durante años, hasta que he vuelto a comprar monedas (algo de bullion, poco en la medida de mis recursos) y estoy empezando la colección de duros españoles (MBC o MBC-) y de vez en cuando algo que me gusta en ebay.

Os escribo para preguntaros por el origen de mi "reenganche" a la numismática. Hice un viaje a EEUU y me quería traer de recuerdo un dolar de plata, sin tener ni idea de lo que buscaba (hoy en día, creo que hubiera vuelto encantado con un simple eagle en el bolsillo). Pregunté en un par de joyerías y acabé en una donde me vendieron este:












Tenían dólares de plata antiguos con más valor, pero como dije que no buscaba más que un recuerdo me ofreció lo que véis. me costó unos 45€ al cambio.

El caso es que viendo lo de "Copy 2004" me quedé un poco mosca (no es que creyera que fuera un dolar SC de 1900) y hace unos meses lo miré con más atención y he probado que se pega el imán. Muy, muy débilmente, pero se pega...

¿Me tangaron, no? O puede ser una aleación con menos plata...

Pero qué me vendieron, una falsificación? Una réplica oficial, pero que no es de plata (y tendrá el valor que tenga)? Una chapa?

Aprovecho y os enseño una moneda que compré en ebay y que tiene su encanto:












---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 13:38 ----------

Me respondo a mi mismo (podía haber investigado antes de preguntar... lo siento, en su momento no encontré nada...). Veo que los venden por ahí 5€ y son "2004 issue 1900 lafayette dollar copy proof copper silver-plated. Minted by the american mint". Osea que el bastardo me tangó pero bien. 

El imán no engaña :ouch:

Lo guardaré como recuerdo de que hay que informarse bien antes de meter el morro en cualquier sitio...


----------



## fff (18 Sep 2015)

hola edulopez,
una copia en principio... no vale nada.
Es posible comprar dolares casi sc de 1900 por menos de 100 euros. Hay muchos morgan a buen precio.
No te desanimes por este encontronazo.
buena idea de coleccionar duros españoles, si puedes gastate un poco mas y que sean MBC/MBC+ por lo menos. Si son MBC+ ya no te los deben comprar a peso, que es lo que se hace con muchos MBC-, y algunos MBC tambien los meten en el saco.
No dejes de aprender. cuidado con ebay.
saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

Hola, asqueado: Muy "guapas" las últimas adquisiciones de las Islas Cook. ¡Joder! macho, vas a dejar a Yellen sin "calderilla" para subir los tipos la próxima vez...

Un abrazo.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Sep 2015)

edulopez dijo:


> El imán no engaña :ouch:
> 
> Lo guardaré como recuerdo de que hay que informarse bien antes de meter el morro en cualquier sitio...



No, el imán no engaña. Conozco a un compañero que cada vez que visita alguna convención o mercadillo, va con la lupa y el imán, no suelen mirarle bien, pero al menos se queda tranquilo.

Por otra parte, a todos nos han metido un gol en alguna ocasión. Si esta anécdota te sirve para un futuro, barata te ha salido, no te desanimes y como te ha comentado "asqueado" cuidado con Ebay.

Por cierto, asqueado, cuando te quedes sin dinero o sin ganas de seguir comprando, ya nos dirás dónde consigues esos monedones a spot, la serie de Cook es muy bonita, enhorabuena por la compra!


----------



## makokillo (21 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> No, el imán no engaña. Conozco a un compañero que cada vez que visita alguna convención o mercadillo, va con la lupa y el imán, no suelen mirarle bien, pero al menos se queda tranquilo.
> 
> Por otra parte, a todos nos han metido un gol en alguna ocasión. Si esta anécdota te sirve para un futuro, barata te ha salido, no te desanimes y como te ha comentado "asqueado" cuidado con Ebay.
> 
> Por cierto, asqueado, cuando te quedes sin dinero o sin ganas de seguir comprando, ya nos dirás dónde consigues esos monedones a spot, la serie de Cook es muy bonita, enhorabuena por la compra!





:XX::XX::XX: asqueado quedarse sin dinero, dice ... tal vez cuando muera el chino que tiene en el sotano dandole a la ipresora dia y noche :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2015)

Bueno, bueno... eso del "montón". Digamos que has sabido dar un auténtico sentido a tu vida, es decir que has primado lo que has considerado importante y no has despilfarrado el dinero en tonterías... Está claro que para tener la colección que tú tienes, al igual que la mía -aunque no se puede comparar, pero tengo algunas "piezas" que...-, hay que tener "pasta" disponible. Otras cosa, es que ya por diversas cuestiones, en mi caso ya por edad, diga que me "quiten lo bailao" y compre aquello que me haga la vida mucho más fácil y agradable, aparte de que las "cargas" ya no existen y si las hay ya es una "obligación moral" para con uno mismo el atenderlas.

Bueno, asqueado, si algún día nos encontramos en el "Paraíso" -que va a ser que NO...-, ya departiremos sobre las monedas, mientras nos conformaremos con ver tus adquisiciones y que no cesan, al igual que las del otro "buitre" (makokillo...).

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## makokillo (21 Sep 2015)

Acabo de recibir un set al que le tenia ganas desde hace tiempo  y a un precio casi, casi razonable, 80 lereles, eso si, lo he tenido que repatriar desde Canada ::


















Y tambien me han llegado otras 2 de la serie africana en antique finish.


----------



## makokillo (24 Sep 2015)

Hace unos dias compre estas dos monedas en Ebay:













Me han llegado esta mañana. En principio, todo correcto.

Como siempre, cuando llego a casa con las monedas, aunque todo parezca correto, lo primero que hago es pesar y medir y hoy a sido con este resultado:

Belarus 20 rubles 2006: 
- recibida: peso 27,35 gr - diametro 40,11 mm
- Oficial: Peso 28,28 gr - diametro 38,61 mm
Russia 3 rubles 2012:
- recibida: peso 29,32 gr - diametro 40 mm
- Oficial: Peso 33,94 gr - diametro 39 mm

Los 3 rublos de Rusia incluso con certificado de autenticidad... falso, evidentemente ::

Inmediatamente me he puesto en contacto con el vendedor y se lo he hecho saber. No ha tardado ni 2 minutos en responder, se ha disculpado diciendo que no sabia que eran copias y que inmediatamente me devolvia el dinero. Y asi a sido, enseguida tenia la devolucion hecha por paypal.

Era un vendedor con mas de 1100 ventas realizadas y un 99% de votos positivos y ese fue mi fallo, no mirar cuales eran esos 3 votos negativos que tenia, por que eran de monedas falsas.

Con todo esto quiero dar un nuevo "aviso a navegantes" , ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces pero mucho cuidadin con las compras en Ebay. Hay que mirar siempre que sea un vendedor con muchisimas ventas y 100% de votos positivos y si tiene alguno negativo, mirar a ver por que motivo se lo dieron. El pago siempre, siempre por paypal, jamas por transferencia. Y al llegar las monedas; iman, bascula y calibre.

Ahora la duda que tengo es si devolverle las monedas o tirarlas directamente.


----------



## fff (24 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Ahora la duda que tengo es si devolverle las monedas o tirarlas directamente.




No creo qeu te quiera pagar los gastos de envio de vuelta.

A mi me gustaria que le echaras unas buenas fotos... y despues la podrias diseccionar.
Siempre aprenderiamos


----------



## makokillo (24 Sep 2015)

fff dijo:


> No creo qeu te quiera pagar los gastos de envio de vuelta.
> 
> A mi me gustaria que le echaras unas buenas fotos... y despues la podrias diseccionar.
> Siempre aprenderiamos



Ya se los pedí esta tarde, esta vez aun no ha respondido, pero si no me ingresa en paypal 5 urillos mas, las monedas no las vuelve a ver. Encima me ha pedido que le vote positivo :XX::XX::XX: ya me he puesto un recordatorio en el movil para darle un negativo justo cuando termina el plazo para dar el voto  .

Tengo hechas unas fotos en la bascula y con el calibre para enviarselas al elemento, aunque no ha hecho falta, ya sabia el de sobra lo que habia.
pero si, puede ser buena idea hacer una foto buena y comparar.

La de Bielorusia hay a patas en aliexpres, a 2,20 €

Belarus 2006 20 rubles Thousand and one Nights Tales World Nations Silver Plated Copy Coin on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Y la de Rusia, otro tanto:

Russia 3 rubles 2012Series: 400th Anniversary of People's Militia Kozma Minin and Dmitry Pozharsky Replica Silver Plated Coins on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## conde84 (24 Sep 2015)

Ya he dado con el leton que te ha hecho la jugada.

Anda que no habra estafado dinero de esta forma,efectivamente como dices siempre hay que mirar los votos negativos el porque son,y si unos solo es por moneda falsa automaticamente no comprar.

De todo se aprende eso si, gracias por avisar,me has emparanoiado y me voy a poner a pesar y medir lo ultimo que me ha venido.


----------



## makokillo (24 Sep 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> Ya he dado con el leton que te ha hecho la jugada.
> 
> Anda que no habra estafado dinero de esta forma,efectivamente como dices siempre hay que mirar los votos negativos el porque son,y si unos solo es por moneda falsa automaticamente no comprar.
> 
> De todo se aprende eso si, gracias por avisar,me has emparanoiado y me voy a poner a pesar y medir lo ultimo que me ha venido.



Es una putada tener que peasr y medir todo, no me gusta nada sacar las monedas de sus capsulas por que con nada se han rallado o manchado, pero conforme estan las cosas no hay otra.

El leton tenia otra moneda que muy posiblemente era falsa tambien, estaba tambien a tiro por unos 30 euros pero la deje pasar por que ya la tenia, aun que a mi me costó bastante más. Es otra de 20 rublos de bielorusia, la del erizo y esta tambien se puede comprar la copia en aliexpress a 2,20€:

10 pcs/lot Plated Russia 2011 Belarus HEDGEHOG 1Oz Silver Coins 20 Rubles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

La verdad es que con los putos chinos se le quitan a uno las ganas de comprar... De momento, toco "madera", pero que ASCO... Con lo bien y tranquilos que estábamos hace unos años.

Gracias por los aportes y Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (25 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La verdad es que con los putos chinos se le quitan a uno las ganas de comprar... De momento, toco "madera", pero que ASCO... Con lo bien y tranquilos que estábamos hace unos años.
> 
> Gracias por los aportes y Saludos.



Estas copias que se venden en aliexpress son realmente malas y no son demasiado preocupantes, a primera vista dan el pego, incluso con el iman pero en peso y medida no engañan a nadie, lo malo viene por ejemplo con los pandas falsos, hay que mirarlas con muchos aumentos para detectarlas y lo peor es que estas no se venden en aliexpres, si no que se las cuelan incluso a casas de subastas y ya la hemos cagado y lo mismo pasa con los columnarios, o los dolares de dragon chinos, etc, eso si me preocupa mas ( y no entro en las de epocas mas antiguas por que ni siquiera las he tenido en mano, pero me imagino que andaran de la mano con los columnarios)


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Sep 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Estas copias que se venden en aliexpress son realmente malas y no son demasiado preocupantes, a primera vista dan el pego, incluso con el iman pero en peso y medida no engañan a nadie, lo malo viene por ejemplo con los pandas falsos, hay que mirarlas con muchos aumentos para detectarlas y lo peor es que estas no se venden en aliexpres, si no que se las cuelan incluso a casas de subastas y ya la hemos cagado y lo mismo pasa con los columnarios, o los dolares de dragon chinos, etc, eso si me preocupa mas ( y no entro en las de epocas mas antiguas por que ni siquiera las he tenido en mano, pero me imagino que andaran de la mano con los columnarios)



Es una pena todo lo que está pasando y sobre todo que no se tomen medidas contra estas gentuza. Hace años podías ir tranquilo que como mucho y en el peor de los casos, te podrían colar una falsa de época, ahora es imposible.

Ya "tocan" cualquier tipo de moneda, billete, vale, o lo que sea, donde ven un mínimo de ganancia, allí se meten, acuñando basura, o restaurando billetes rotos y llenos de mierda y vendiéndolos como sin circular.

Yo la colección de billete Español la paré por los cuatro sinvergüenzas que hay en España restaurando toda la basura que pillan y los Reales, solo en subasta y depende de qué casa.

en fin, ya casi la única garantía es que cada uno compre directamente al fabricante. Una pena.

Por cierto, qué calibre tienes?


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Sep 2015)

Ya me habéis acojonado definitivamente con las monedas falsas, he visto algún vendedor en eBay que advierte que son copias o réplicas pero hay que leerse toda la descripción y si no se controla el idioma corremos el riesgo de picar donde no se debe.


Por cierto makokillo, si ya te ha devuelto el dinero tan rápido es que posiblemente estuviera al tanto de que era falsa, ahora si le votas negativo quizá pueda quitarse ese voto alegando que te ha devuelto el dinero, no lo se ienso:

En el caso que hagáis un pago con paypal y el vendedor os pida la devolución para hacer el reembolso, no se si sabéis que paypal os cubre los gastos de envío hasta 30 euros por solicitud y máximo de 12 solicitudes al año siempre que el vendedor no asuma los costes. Este servicio lo ofrece paypal de forma gratuita.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 15:18 ----------

Por cierto, me podéis recomendar algún vendedor en Ebay de confianza para comprar las de cinco pesetas de plata?, bueno si no es aquí que sea por mensaje privado. Gracias.


----------



## makokillo (25 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Es una pena todo lo que está pasando y sobre todo que no se tomen medidas contra estas gentuza. Hace años podías ir tranquilo que como mucho y en el peor de los casos, te podrían colar una falsa de época, ahora es imposible.
> 
> Ya "tocan" cualquier tipo de moneda, billete, vale, o lo que sea, donde ven un mínimo de ganancia, allí se meten, acuñando basura, o restaurando billetes rotos y llenos de mierda y vendiéndolos como sin circular.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un Powerfix comprado en el lidl por 9,90 , no será nada del otro mundo y puede que falle en alguna decima pero tampoco es cuestion de gastarse 300 pavos en un calibre.

POWERFIX® Digitaler Messschieber / Winkelmesser - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Bocanegra te acojonas porque tu quieres, precisamente el vendedor que advierte de que son copias o replicas, te esta demostrando que no quiere engañar a nadie y es honesto, mira con esto https://translate.google.es/?hl=es#de/en/ se domina casi 90 idiomas o dialectos, nunca he tenido problemas, has pruebas con el y veras lo practico que es. Y siempre es aconsejable comprar al proveedor que tengas de confianza, te evitaras sobresaltos y disgustos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-sep-2015 at 19:41 ----------
> 
> Y otra cosita si algunos supierais los utensilios que uso para comprobar si es plata, medida y peso os :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



No, si los que lo indican en la descripción no hay nada que reprocharles, pero según qué idioma y si la descripción es un tocho podemos equivocarnos. El acojone viene por la cantidad que parece que hay y si las venden en aliexpres por miles pues es más fácil que toque alguna como le ha pasado a makokillo.

Quéutensilios utilizas?...ienso:


----------



## makokillo (25 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Bocanegra, has hecho ya alguna traducion con lo que te he mandado, escoge el idioma que quieras y pones lo que te de la gana, veras lo efectivo que es, sea lo que sea que escriban o pongan. Desde luego os meteis en unas paginas mas raras para buscar monedas, yo no sabia ni que existia, ni nunca he comprado nada. Mira soy pajaro viejo y aqui hace algunos años un forero que vendia y que no quiero nombrar pues tambien quiso hacer sus pinitos y de vez en cuando salen espabilaos que dan cuatro pesetas por duros y a buen entendedor sabe, tienes que estar siempre muy pendiente
> 
> Sobre los utensilios que utilizo me da mucha verguenza decirlos, de verdad.:XX::XX::XX:: no os lo :
















:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::


----------



## makokillo (26 Sep 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> *Caliente, caliente, caliente.* :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Pero aun te falta uno que describir y poner, que es que no has encontrado nada antiguo verdad :XX::XX::XX:
> A ver explicame como se apañaban antes, sin el calibre digital o el peso con decimas o milesimas, porque esos articulos son recientes en el mercado


----------



## asqueado (26 Sep 2015)

Os dejo un enlace *muy interesante* que merece la pena leerlo

http://bencoins.com/falsificaciones.pdf


----------



## Visrul (27 Sep 2015)

Como está el tema!!!! :8:

¡¡¡Si hasta revisan la calidad de la falsificación y todo!!! ::

<a href="http://s89.photobucket.com/user/visrul/media/Sin%20tiacutetulo-2_zpsgr93vjrr.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k228/visrul/Sin%20tiacutetulo-2_zpsgr93vjrr.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Sin tiacutetulo-2_zpsgr93vjrr.jpg"/></a>

Además falsifican cualquier bullion, mirad hacia abajo del enlace:

Feng Shui Koi fish plata plateó moneda de la reproducción. 1 oz 2012 nueva zelanda $2 de la moneda. envío gratis en Metal Crafts de Casa y Jardín en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## makokillo (2 Oct 2015)

Pues nada, lo prometido es deuda.
Estos son los 8S que me agencie el otro dia. Nada del otro mundo pero oye dentro de las posibilidades de uno, pues es lo que hay.

*8 Escudos 1805. Carlos IV. Santiago*

*Km#:* 54 . *(Cal. 167) (Cal.Onza 1179)
*Año:* 1805
*Reinado:* Carlos IV
*Valor facial:* 8 Escudos
*Peso:* 26,90 Grs
*Diametro:* 37,5 mm
*Metal:* Oro. Ley 875
*Ceca:* Santiago
*Ensayadores:* FJ- * Francisco Rodríguez Brochero (F) y José María Bobadilla
*Tirada:* 44.000
*Anverso:* CAROL • IIII • D • G • HISP • ET IND • R • •1805• *(Carlos IIII por la gracia de Dios rey de las Españas y las Indias) alrededor de un
busto con peluca de Carlos III drapeado y con coraza.
*Reverso:* IN UTROQ FELIX AUSPICE DEO (En uno y otro (mundo) felices bajo la mirada de Dios), monograma So (ceca de Santiago de Chile) FJ (ensayadores) alrededor de un escudo de armas coronado, entre valor 8 y S, *rodeado del toisón de oro.
*Canto:* Acordonado








Los 8 escudos son la moneda reina de la numismática española por su tamaño, por su valor y por su belleza. El pueblo rápidamente la denominó onza y pelucona. El apelativo de onza viene determinado por el peso. Sería una perogrullada decir que una onza pesa una onza, pero así es. La onza es la doceava parte de la libra (327 gramos), y su peso legal debía ser 27´064 gramos, con un diámetro de 36-37 mm. aproximadamente.
El segundo apelativo de pelucona se debe a la peluca que introdujo Felipe V, al puro estilo francés.

Las monedas de 8 escudos del periodo colonial acuñadas en la Casa de Moneda de Santiago tuvieron siempre en su anverso el busto del rey de España. Sin embargo, a veces ese busto no correspondía con el rey en ejercicio.
Tras la muerte de Carlos III, se acuña moneda de Carlos IV, pero conservando el busto anterior. Lo extraño es que el busto no se cambia durante todo su reinado.
El no uso de los bustos de Carlos IV en sus monedas de 8 Escudos es extraño, ya que sí se usaron en las monedas de 8 Reales, las que tenían un diámetro muy similar, pudiendo permitir la utilización de las mismas matrices.

El reverso es precioso: Un escudo de dominios que encontramos en muchos edificios públicos de la época, con las siguientes armas, comenzando por arriba a la izquierda y siguiendo hacia la derecha: Aragón, Dos Sicilias, Austria, Borgoña (moderno), ducado de Toscana, Brabante, Tirol, Flandes, Borgoña (antiguo) y ducado de Parma. En el centro Castilla y León alternados, y abajo Granada. Y totalmente en el centro, las tres flores de lis de Anjou. Encima la corona real, y alrededor el collar de la Orden del Toisón del Oro, de la que es jefe el rey de España.

Con respecto a la ley empleada en su fabricación fue cambiando a la baja. La Ordenanza de 1728 normalizó la situación con monedas de oro de 22 quilates (de 24 partes 22 son de oro), y en 1771, ya con Carlos III, pasa a 21´42 quilates. Una onza de oro es un tesoro siempre.


Las piezas de oro de este sistema son: 8 escudos (onza), 4 (media onza), 2 (doblón), 1 y ½ escudo (durillo). La pieza menor correspondía al duro de plata antiguo (8 reales)


Bibliografia:
- Revista El Barrero en diciembre de 2007
- Bustos en las monedas de 8 Escudos ceca de Santiago - CoNuVi


----------



## El hombre bala (10 Oct 2015)

Muy bonitas,gracias por compartirlas.Al margen de los comentarios numismaticos diré que me parece de un cinismo supino el que la sociedad americana ,a traves de estos motivos indigenas en sus acuñaciones,quiera resarcir de alguna manera el genocidio que cometió con todas las tribus nativas y su posterior reclusion en reservas.Me pregunto para cuando acuñaran monedas con barcos de esclavos,plantaciones de algodon con mano de obra barata y servicio domestico interno.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Oct 2015)

5 Francos suizos de plata, Guillermo Tell, 1954
15 gramos de plata 835 (12,53g neto)












Dominus Providebit grabado en el canto en relieve






o


----------



## makokillo (16 Oct 2015)

Todo un clasico, una bonita moneda muy coleccionada por su bajo precio :Aplauso:


Bocanegra dijo:


> 5 Francos suizos de plata, Guillermo Tell, 1954
> 15 gramos de plata 835 (12,53g neto)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Todo un clasico, una bonita moneda muy coleccionada por su bajo precio :Aplauso:



Gracias, estoy muy contento con ella, es difícil elegir cuando no se sabe nada en este mundillo.

Seguiremos imbestijando :


----------



## Visrul (16 Oct 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> algunas mas compradas, 1 onza de cobre, nunca me habia interesado por las monedas o medallas de cobre, no tengo ninguna, pero por lo que estoy investigando tienen hasta su tirada y con dibujos muy bonitas, tengo ganas de recibir ya alguna, cuando las tenga quizas les de un bañito de plata:XX::XX: vamos para camuflar el blindaje,no las compro como inversion, sino como un capricho y asi regalar a mis nietos para ir metiendolos en esto de la numismatica, estas las he conseguido a 1,99 euros, pero he visto una casa colecciones preciosas a 0,99
> 
> Hola Asqueado.
> 
> ...


----------



## makokillo (17 Oct 2015)

Éstas con un baño de plata deben de quedar de cine, Ya estoy deseando yo también que te lleguen para verlas Plateadas,


asqueado dijo:


> algunas mas compradas, 1 onza de cobre, nunca me habia interesado por las monedas o medallas de cobre, no tengo ninguna, pero por lo que estoy investigando tienen hasta su tirada y con dibujos muy bonitas, tengo ganas de recibir ya alguna, cuando las tenga quizas les de un bañito de plata:XX::XX: vamos para camuflar el blindaje,no las compro como inversion, sino como un capricho y asi regalar a mis nietos para ir metiendolos en esto de la numismatica, estas las he conseguido a 1,99 euros, pero he visto una casa colecciones preciosas a 0,99
> 
> [


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Oct 2015)

Perillán10 dijo:


> Una moneda que me gusta mucho,relativamente barata, fácil de encontrar y que tengo de todos los años 1929, 1931 y 1932 es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ésta me la apunto, hace buena pareja con Guillermo Tell...

---------- Post added 17-oct-2015 at 00:25 ----------

Asqueado, lo tuyo ya es vicio, cómprate una impresora 3d y fabrícatelas tú mismo...jejeje!!!!


----------



## makokillo (17 Oct 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues en camino vienen 25 medallas ya, las que he visto baratas y bonitas tu ya sabes como compro, tengo que aprovechar el porte del envio, porque si no vas a pagar mas de porte que de articulos, desconocia que fabricaran con ese peso medallas de cobre, de lingotes si, pero como he dicho antes los chinos sacan todos los años sus monedas del zodiaco y algunas mas, asi como otras cecas



Yo colecciono las onzas de plata de Silver Bullet and Silver Shield y si que habia visto las mismas en cobre aun que nunca me llamaron la atencion pero la verdad es que tambien tienen su atractivo,... o como dicen por ahi arriba, será que lo hace el "vicio"  .




asqueado dijo:


> Con relacion al otro comentario, no sabia que las impresoras hicieran monedas o medallas:8: con relacion al vicio, mejor me callo................::



Bueno, si hacen casas enteras con impresoras 3D, una moneda es bien facil hacerla, de momento seria en polimero plastico pero no le veo mucha complicacion a modifucar el sistema para que en vez de fundir un cordon de polimero pueda fundir un cordon de metal y ya la tenemos liada, otra cosa seria el nivel de detalle que ya lo veo mas complicado.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2015 at 09:46 ----------




Bocanegra dijo:


> Ésta me la apunto, hace buena pareja con Guillermo Tell...





Pues sí, otro clasico de la que tambien tengo esas 3  y es que estas buscando cosillas por las subastas y ves estas monedas y te dices, jod..r un Duro de 1921 en SC por 10/15 € ? esta pa la saca )


----------



## makokillo (18 Oct 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno en la pagina que he encontrado y estoy a la espera de que me contesten tienen de las que tu dices, tanto en plata como en cobre, te pongo algunas que creo que son





No son esas, Asqueado. Esas son, llamemoslas "imitaciones" de la serie original ideada por Chris Duane, "Silver bullet & silver shield". Las "originales" son bastante mas caras, al menos en plata.

Colección de onzas de plata " Silver Bullets & Silver Shield"


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Oct 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> 5 Francos suizos de plata, Guillermo Tell, 1954
> 15 gramos de plata 835 (12,53g neto)
> 
> 
> ...



Subo mi moneda para que la volváis a admirar...jejeje!!...no, ahora en serio; en todas partes la vende indicando que el personaje que aparece es Guillermo Tell, no he encontrado ningún documento oficial al respecto, ni siquiera en la Suisse Mint. Los expertos sabeis algo?


----------



## makokillo (20 Oct 2015)

Bueno, yo experto no soy, pero al igual que a ti, me gusta indagar en la historia que hay detras de cada moneda que tengo, pero en su momento solo encontre esto:
https://youtu.be/uJX9JpvOjFc



Bocanegra dijo:


> Subo mi moneda para que la volváis a admirar...jejeje!!...no, ahora en serio; en todas partes la vende indicando que el personaje que aparece es Guillermo Tell, no he encontrado ningún documento oficial al respecto, ni siquiera en la Suisse Mint. Los expertos sabeis algo?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> No son esas, Asqueado. Esas son, llamemoslas "imitaciones" de la serie original ideada por Chris Duane, "Silver bullet & silver shield". Las "originales" son bastante mas caras, al menos en plata.
> 
> Colección de onzas de plata " Silver Bullets & Silver Shield"



Ciertamente, las primeras son las originales "Silver Bullet Silver Shield" (SBSS) del "inspirador" Chris Duane que se asoció con Rob Gray como inversor/vendedor.

Parece ser que el Chris Duane era un estafador/sociopata que empezó a incumplir plazos de entrega y cosas peores perjudicando seriamente la imagen de SBSS. Después de todo un culebrón retransmitido mediante sus blogs el resultado fué que se separaron a las "muy malas", con demandas cruzadas, juicios, y quedándose Rob Gray "legalmenre" con varios de los cuños originales de Chris Duane.

A partir de ahí la serie empezó a hundirse, Rob Gray creó la serie "Silver Bullet" (SB) y se dedicó a hacer grandes tiradas de medallas con dos anversos (Trivium+Freedom Girl, ...) y con calidades muy inferiores.

El resultado es que existen dos series:
- la original, SBSS, relativamente buscada, con los anversos y un único reverso donde aparece un escudo y balas con el texto "Silver Bullet · Silver Shield".
- la continuación, SB, muy abundante, barata y de menor calidad, con un reverso practicamente plagiado pero con el texto "Silver Bullet".

Yo tengo las 13 primeras BU de la SBSS, tiene 2 o 3 monedas que me gustan mucho, el resto no tanto pero es una serie que a mi hijo pequeño le hizo gracia y como el hizo la de cobre pues me sentí obligado a hacer la de plata. Eso si, la Trivium la continuo considerando uno de los mejores diseños de onzas de plata que he visto, de hecho la "estrella" de mi colección platera es precisamente la Trivium Proof de 5 Oz, es simplemente impresionante.

Actualizo: Siguiendo una de las etiquetas del hilo, "porno numismático", no me resisto a poner la foto de una Trivium 5Oz igualita a la mia... 



Spoiler


----------



## rojiblanco (20 Oct 2015)

Subo mi moneda para que la volváis a admirar...jejeje!!...no, ahora en serio; en todas partes la vende indicando que el personaje que aparece es Guillermo Tell, no he encontrado ningún documento oficial al respecto, ni siquiera en la Suisse Mint. Los expertos sabeis algo? 

5 Francs. Suiza. 1967. Berna


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Oct 2015)

Gracias a los tres, makokillo, asqueado y rojiblanco. ya tengo algo de material para investigar, por lo que fuese se creó la leyenda de que era Guillermo Tell. Hoy me han llegado otros dos años, 1932 y 1933, la diferencia que les veo con la de 1954 son las letras del canto, son ligeramente diferentes la O, M y la E; quizá sea de cambiar las piezas de acuñación.


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Oct 2015)

Gracias novembre, te debo un thanks que no funciona bien el foro.

Esta moneda en cuestión está asegurada por el banco central suizo por su valor facial al igual que las conmemorativas, mi duda es si es de curso legal, puedo ir a comprar el pan con ella? en suiza, claro!!

---------- Post added 20-oct-2015 at 21:48 ----------

Novembre, cuando dices al peso te refieres al peso en plata, verdad?, a mi me costaron un poco más, siete euros por moneda más o menos, dónde se pueden encontrar al peso?...imagino que habrá que comprar lotes un poco más grandes.


----------



## TheRedHawk (22 Oct 2015)

Saludos! 

Los de aquí estáis muy puestos en monedas con premiums altos y demás.

Me gustaría preguntaros algo. Justo ahora acabo de ganar una subasta por una unidad de kooka del 90' (la primera de la serie) por 60€ (envio incluido).

Teniendo en cuenta que en la tienda que más barato me saldría (listada en Gold.de), estaba a 70€+envío...

¿Como veis mi compra? ¿Ha sido buena, o podría haberse conseguido a mejor precio aún? 

Thanks a lot,


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Oct 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Me gustaría preguntaros algo. Justo ahora acabo de ganar una subasta por una unidad de kooka del 90' (la primera de la serie) por 60€ (envio incluido).
> 
> ¿Como veis mi compra? ¿Ha sido buena, o podría haberse conseguido a mejor precio aún?



Desde mi punto de vista es un buen precio, yo la compré por 64€ (envio incluido desde USA) hace justo 3 años.


----------



## conde84 (22 Oct 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Saludos!
> 
> Los de aquí estáis muy puestos en monedas con premiums altos y demás.
> 
> ...



El precio es bueno,has hecho buena compra.

¿que se puede conseguir mas barata? Si
¿que se puede conseguir mas cara? si

Si estas empezando te puedo dar un pequeño consejo,no te comas mucho la cabeza si mas adelante ves onzas que has comprado ya anteriormente a mejor precio que al que compraste, eso siempre pasa y va a pasar, nunca vamos a conseguir el mejor precio del mundo en cada moneda que compremos.
Esta kookaburra seguro que algun dia de casualidad la ves 1,2 o 5 euros mas barata,y diras,'_'joder mira,la podia haber conseguido mas barata''_,pero si vamos pensando eso nunca comprariamos ninguna.

Si tu piensas que has comprado a buen precio es lo importante.


----------



## TheRedHawk (22 Oct 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> El precio es bueno,has hecho buena compra.
> 
> ¿que se puede conseguir mas barata? Si
> ¿que se puede conseguir mas cara? si
> ...



Si, la verdad esa kooka es uno de mis primeros pasos! Me gustaría muchísimo tener primero la colección entera de kookaburras, luego la de koalas, elefantes de Somalia y en última instancia, la de pandas  (la Lunar II la llevo al día 8

Bajo mi punto de vista, ha sido un buen precio. Vosotros lo corroborais, asi que, todo en orden )


----------



## Masateo (26 Oct 2015)

¡Buenas!

He comprado un soberano. Es mi primera moneda de oro y me ha descolocado mucho el color que tiene. Esperaba algo más... oro.

Ya sé que tiene 1/12 de cobre, pero me parece demasiado rojiza y en las fotos sale más amarilla. El caso es que, salvo que me equivoque, cuadra en medidas, peso y resonancia, y el vendedor es de máxima confianza, pero no me quito la mosca de detrás de la oreja.

¿Vuestros soberanos son así, "poco dorados"?

En cuanto pueda subo una foto. Creo que es de 2015.


----------



## Tiogelito (26 Oct 2015)

Lo confirmaremos con la foto que subas, pero sí: En las imágenes de internet lo "amarillean" precisamente para que parezca más a oro; es más atractivo para el perfil de compradores.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Oct 2015)

BUenas,

estoy pensando en comprar plata/oro como inversion refugio. No tengo ningun interes coleccionador, alguien me podria recomendar que tipo de moneda deberia comprar? es decir una moneda que no tenga valor por su "tipo" si no por el oro o plata en si.
Por otro lado creeis que es buen momento?

gracais


----------



## sakeo (26 Oct 2015)

Yo acabo de comprar una moneda de 8 escudos de Carlos IIII a precio de chatarra prácticamente. 
Si buscas bien, puedes encontrar moneda española historica a muy buen precio, cómo las de oro de Alfonso XII ,siempre y cuando su estado de conservación sea normal. 
En plata tienes los famosos Pakillos de 100pts. Y la puedes encontrar entre 7 u 8 €
Yo te recomiendo moneda española por que de la bullion ya me empieza a aburrir tanta moneda diferente. 
Si quieres bullion, la más barata, me gusta la Maple y Filarmónica.
Pero por un poco más, prefiero sin duda los Pandas chinos.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Oct 2015)

HisHoliness dijo:


> BUenas,
> 
> estoy pensando en comprar plata/oro como inversion refugio. No tengo ningun interes coleccionador, alguien me podria recomendar que tipo de moneda deberia comprar? es decir una moneda que no tenga valor por su "tipo" si no por el oro o plata en si.
> Por otro lado creeis que es buen momento?
> ...



En oro los soberanos de 7,32 gramos por poco más de 250 euros me parecen buena inversión, en plata las Maple Leaf de 1 Oz por poco más de 16,50 euros.
Lo del buen momento yo no me atrevo a aconsejar sobre ello, pásate por el hilo del oro y pregunta.

*de nadais*


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Oct 2015)

Asqueado, cual es tu misión?

---------- Post added 26-oct-2015 at 21:30 ----------




Masateo dijo:


> ¡Buenas!
> 
> He comprado un soberano. Es mi primera moneda de oro y me ha descolocado mucho el color que tiene. Esperaba algo más... oro.
> 
> ...



Por lo que he podido investigar, el tono es muy parecido a los céntimos de euro. Busca en imágenes del google y lo verás.


----------



## Visrul (26 Oct 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> algunas mas llegadas esta mañana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Oct 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> No se lo que me quieres decir, explicate.
> 
> 
> .



Con todos los respectos, qué te llama de todas esas monedas y medallas?


----------



## makokillo (26 Oct 2015)

Yo acabo de comprar otros 8S muy bien de precio pero tanto como a precio chatarra no. Me ha costado un 10% sobre el spot. El mio es de 1790 ceca de Santiago en EBC/EBC- , el tuyo?



sakeo dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar una moneda de 8 escudos de Carlos IIII a precio de chatarra prácticamente.
> Si buscas bien, puedes encontrar moneda española historica a muy buen precio, cómo las de oro de Alfonso XII ,siempre y cuando su estado de conservación sea normal.
> En plata tienes los famosos Pakillos de 100pts. Y la puedes encontrar entre 7 u 8 €
> Yo te recomiendo moneda española por que de la bullion ya me empieza a aburrir tanta moneda diferente.
> ...


----------



## sakeo (27 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar otros 8S muy bien de precio pero tanto como a precio chatarra no. Me ha costado un 10% sobre el spot. El mio es de 1790 ceca de Santiago en EBC/EBC- , el tuyo?



El mio es 1792 Carlos IIII, ceca de Popayan.
Luego por privado te mando foto y me das tu opinión.


----------



## TheRedHawk (27 Oct 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> recibidas esta mañana



Jejejeje esta la tengo en versión medalla de 1/10 oz de plata.

Me cuelga del cuello todo el tiempo


----------



## fff (27 Oct 2015)

Una cosilla, una moneda en EBC no es moco de pavo... es una conservacion que si se quiere ser riguroso, muchas no llegan. *Y si llegan es porque se paga... porque lo vale*.
Hay muchos numismaticos y casas de subastas que alegremente 'suben' la conservacion cuando la venden... y la bajan cuando la compran...


----------



## makokillo (27 Oct 2015)

Pues sí, desgraciadamente así es. Cuando me llegue lo pondre y lo vereis pero dudo mucho que estos 8S calificados por la casa de subastas como EBC/EBC- llegue siquiera a MBC+ , mi vista no da para mucho pero casi seguro que no pasa de MBC+ al menos en el anverso. Si fuera verdaderamente EBC, desde luego no hubiera tenido un precio de salida de 775€ y mucho menos me la hubiera adjudicado a ese mismo precio de salida.



fff dijo:


> Una cosilla, una moneda en EBC no es moco de pavo... es una conservacion que si se quiere ser riguroso, muchas no llegan. *Y si llegan es porque se paga... porque lo vale*.
> Hay muchos numismaticos y casas de subastas que alegremente 'suben' la conservacion cuando la venden... y la bajan cuando la compran...





---------- Post added 27-oct-2015 at 22:24 ----------

A ver si le das pronto un bañito a alguna y nos la presentas a ver como queda de guapa.



asqueado dijo:


> recibidas esta mañana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar otros 8S muy bien de precio pero tanto como a precio chatarra no. Me ha costado un 10% sobre el spot. El mio es de 1790 ceca de Santiago en EBC/EBC- , el tuyo?



 el de la hoja en el anverso, no? No está mal, para ser un Santiago y a ese precio. A ver cuándo esta casa mete los pesos en las piezas, como ya hacen el resto, o la mayoría.

Sakeo, cuando dices a precio de chatarra, entiendo que es a peso, cómo está el busto?


----------



## makokillo (28 Oct 2015)

jejje, efectivamente, ese es. La verdad es que me lleve una grata sorpresa al ver en cuanto me lo habian adjudicado, de hecho, habia puesto una puja maxima de 860 €. Puje tambien por otro 8S, un par de soberanos de la reina Victoria y un par de columnarios y no hubo nada que rascar : Lo del tema de la "hojita" supongo que no lo tienen en cuenta a la hora de valorar el estado de conservación, no?



Arbeyna dijo:


> el de la hoja en el anverso, no? No está mal, para ser un Santiago y a ese precio. A ver cuándo esta casa mete los pesos en las piezas, como ya hacen el resto, o la mayoría.
> 
> Sakeo, cuando dices a precio de chatarra, entiendo que es a peso, cómo está el busto?


----------



## Tichy (28 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Pues sí, desgraciadamente así es. Cuando me llegue lo pondre y lo vereis pero dudo mucho que estos 8S calificados por la casa de subastas como EBC/EBC- llegue siquiera a MBC+ , mi vista no da para mucho pero casi seguro que no pasa de MBC+ al menos en el anverso. Si fuera verdaderamente EBC, desde luego no hubiera tenido un precio de salida de 775€ y mucho menos me la hubiera adjudicado a ese mismo precio de salida.



775€ esa moneda en MBC+ sigue siendo una compra más que cojonuda. Enhorabuena!


----------



## fff (28 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Lo del tema de la "hojita" supongo que no lo tienen en cuenta a la hora de valorar el estado de conservación, no?



Hay hojas, hojitas y sitios donde estan, todo cuenta... negativamente más o menos... Cuanto menos escondida este la hoja, menos valor.

Acabo de ver la moneda, para mi es un MBC, con la salvedad de la hoja -una pena-. El precio es obviamente muy bueno. Es un Carol IV, más escaso que un IIII. Y Santiago es una ceca que siempre me gusta. 
Pero no me atreveria a ponerla como EBC y menos sin verla en mano.
Como regla siempre echad un grado menos...


----------



## makokillo (28 Oct 2015)

Tichy dijo:


> 775€ esa moneda en MBC+ sigue siendo una compra más que cojonuda. Enhorabuena!



:no::no::no: ojala fuera ese el precio , eso está por debajo del spot casi 50 euros. A eso hay que añadir la mordida del 18% de la casa de subasta ::, en total creo que han sido 910 o así pero creo que sigue siendo una buenisima compra. 
El que ha hecho un pan como dos ostias ha sido el vendedor, que se ha llevado 635 leuros por la moneda :: , esa moneda la pones en el hilo de cpmpraventa y por 1000 pavos te la quitan de las manos, ni comisiones ni ostias.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Oct 2015)

Hombre, mejor sin hojita, pero no es lo mismo una hojita en un Mejico que en un Santiago y no es lo mismo un Fern Vll que un Carol IV, a mi a ese precio, esa moneda, esa Ceca, no me disgusta para nada. Enhorabuena.

Una cosa, porqué dices que el vendedor recibirá 635 euros?


----------



## makokillo (28 Oct 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hombre, mejor sin hojita, pero no es lo mismo una hojita en un Mejico que en un Santiago y no es lo mismo un Fern Vll que un Carol IV, a mi a ese precio, esa moneda, esa Ceca, no me disgusta para nada. Enhorabuena.
> 
> Una cosa, porqué dices que el vendedor recibirá 635 euros?



Por que al vendedor le pegan otra mordida del 18%, aunque al ser una cantidad elevada puede ser que la comision de venta sea algo menor, la verdad es que comprar he comprado bastante en las subastas pero o he vendido nada ni creo que lo haga por ese metodo.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Por que al vendedor le pegan otra mordida del 18%, aunque al ser una cantidad elevada puede ser que la comision de venta sea algo menor, la verdad es que comprar he comprado bastante en las subastas pero o he vendido nada ni creo que lo haga por ese metodo.



Pues ya me parece cara la comisión que se llevan por parte del vendedor. Tengo un amigo que ha depositado tres señoras piezas para la de Diciembre de Cayon, y le cobran un 10% del remate.

De todas formas, quizá no pague sólo ese 18%, habría que añadirle la mordida del amigo Montoro.


----------



## Tichy (28 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> :no::no::no: ojala fuera ese el precio , eso está por debajo del spot casi 50 euros. A eso hay que añadir la mordida del 18% de la casa de subasta ::, en total creo que han sido 910 o así pero creo que sigue siendo una buenisima compra.
> El que ha hecho un pan como dos ostias ha sido el vendedor, que se ha llevado 635 leuros por la moneda :: , esa moneda la pones en el hilo de cpmpraventa y por 1000 pavos te la quitan de las manos, ni comisiones ni ostias.



Por supuesto hay que sumar la comisión, pero no sabía que te cascaban un 18%, pensaba en un 15% máximo. Aun así está muy bien. Tengo una muy similar localizada, en total en 950 y me lo estoy pensando...


----------



## makokillo (28 Oct 2015)

En piezas pequeñas de 20/50 euros seguro que pagan el 18% pero para piezas de 1.000 pavos lo mas seguro es que bajen al 10% y me imagino que en piezas que alcancen 6 u 8 mil o 20.000 leuros tambien bajara la comision a un 5 o menos.


Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues ya me parece cara la comisión que se llevan por parte del vendedor. Tengo un amigo que ha depositado tres señoras piezas para la de Diciembre de Cayon, y le cobran un 10% del remate.
> 
> De todas formas, quizá no pague sólo ese 18%, habría que añadirle la mordida del amigo Montoro.





---------- Post added 28-oct-2015 at 19:52 ----------

Pues en otras casas llegan al 20% .
Si la que tienes localizada no es ni de Mexico ni de Popayan, no te lo pienses.


Tichy dijo:


> Por supuesto hay que sumar la comisión, pero no sabía que te cascaban un 18%, pensaba en un 15% máximo. Aun así está muy bien. Tengo una muy similar localizada, en total en 950 y me lo estoy pensando...


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> En piezas pequeñas de 20/50 euros seguro que pagan el 18% pero para piezas de 1.000 pavos lo mas seguro es que bajen al 10% y me imagino que en piezas que alcancen 6 u 8 mil o 20.000 leuros tambien bajara la comision a un 5 o menos.



Llevaba junto a estas tres señoras otras dos curiosas pero más normales, que también aceptaron, lo que le dejó a cuadros es que tenía un par de Isabelinas (100 reales) que le dijeron que no, que esas piezas para esta subasta no tenían hueco. Desde que me lo comentó, no me puedo imaginar el catálogo cómo debe ser, hasta la semana pasada admitían piezas, ya en imprenta y para mediados de Noviembre el reparto, veremos qué piezas hay.

Para meter piezas de 50 euros, una casa de subastas no es el sitio, lo poco que ganes se te va en comisiones.

Y porqué dices que Popayan no? Se que Mejico es corriente (depende de qué piezas) pero Popayan también tiene sus joyitas.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> :no::no::no: ojala fuera ese el precio , eso está por debajo del spot casi 50 euros. A eso hay que añadir la mordida del 18% de la casa de subasta ::, en total creo que han sido 910 o así pero creo que sigue siendo una buenisima compra.
> El que ha hecho un pan como dos ostias ha sido el vendedor, que se ha llevado 635 leuros por la moneda :: , esa moneda la pones en el hilo de cpmpraventa y por 1000 pavos te la quitan de las manos, ni comisiones ni ostias.



Aquí mucho hablar de monedas y no hemos visto ninguna foto todavía :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:.
Que las onzas, aunque no me alcanza me encantan....:baba:

Os pongo un reportaje de RTVE sobre el oficio de grabador de moneda.
Los oficios de la cultura - Grabador de moneda, Los oficios de la cultura - RTVE.es A la Carta

El viernes dia 13 de noviembre se celebra una convención numismática en Barcelona, en el Hotel H10 Casanova, organiza A.E.N.P.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (29 Oct 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> En piezas pequeñas de 20/50 euros seguro que pagan el 18% pero para piezas de 1.000 pavos lo mas seguro es que bajen al 10% y me imagino que en piezas que alcancen 6 u 8 mil o 20.000 leuros tambien bajara la comision a un 5 o menos.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-oct-2015 at 19:52 ----------
> ...



Pues hay una rojilla que sale por ahi de Popayan, que es de enamorarse...


----------



## makokillo (3 Nov 2015)

Por fin llegaron los S8 Carlos IV 1790 ceca de Santiago 

He de decir que en mano es impresionante y con mucho mejor pinta que en la foto que no me a salido muy allá :o







Peso y medida












Y un par de afotos algo mas "artisticas"  y que al final estan mucho mejor que las otras.


----------



## Tiogelito (3 Nov 2015)

Menuda envidia!


----------



## makokillo (4 Nov 2015)

Quedan estupendas, si señor, muy guapas.
Como dirias tu que quedan (el acabado), tipo BU? por que imagino que aqui un acabado espejo es imposible y antique finish supongo que menos aun.
Y claro, lo "importante" por cuanto sale mas o menos el bañito de una onza? debe valer mas la mano de obra que la plata que en realidad se lleve.



asqueado dijo:


> Bueno hoy he ido a recoger el resultado del chapado de plata en una medalla, he sacado foto de ambas caras de una en cobre y otra con un baño de plata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## makokillo (4 Nov 2015)

El que sabe, sabe, como se nota donde hay nivel de "pofesional" 



asqueado dijo:


> En mano quedan muy bonitas, vamos por no decirte extraordinarias, perfectas, y eso que las fotos no son muy buenas el acabado por supuesto es BU, en acabado espejo o antique finish, ya es mas complicado, una vez plateada la pieza, habia que ir metiendo la misma en patina, las veces que queramos dejar la pieza de antigua, cepillado, pulido, etc.. Pues el plateado me ha costado 2 euros.
> Bueno como ves no es caro, ahora a la medalla con el bañito de plata se le podia dar un baño de rodio, y ya para los restos, no se pondria negra, yo no se si tu has visto cuando vas por la feria de jaraneo en los puestos que tienen plata, pulseras, anillos, generalmente las pulseras que son de cobre o niquel, tienen un baño de plata y a continuacion uno de rodio y tienen muchas circonitas, son muy bonitas y a las mujeres le gusta por lo llamativas que son y ademas las venden muy economicas, pues se pueden pasar años y años que no se ponen feas. Yo a mi esposa, que tiene pendientes de oro y plata, a los de plata cuando se los compra les doy un baño de rodio y ya me curo en salud en dos conceptos, en el primero que le dura los pendientes resplandecientes muchos años y segundo de que si tienen cadmio, pues no le hace daño en las orejas, el cadmio es un metal dañino y alergico para muchas personas, antes estaba autorizado en la composicion, pero ahora esta completamente prohibido, algunos desaprensivos suelen echarlo todavia y ya no te digo en la bisuteria que te encuentras de todas las porquerias de níquel, cobalto, cadmio, antimonio, selenio o plomo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (4 Nov 2015)

Muy chula makokillo, gracias por compartirla.
Ahora a disfrutarla.



makokillo dijo:


> Por fin llegaron los S8 Carlos IV 1790 ceca de Santiago
> 
> He de decir que en mano es impresionante y con mucho mejor pinta que en la foto que no me a salido muy allá :o
> 
> ...


----------



## TONIMONTANA (5 Nov 2015)




----------



## makokillo (5 Nov 2015)

:8: Puffff, esa salia por un pastizal, no?




TONIMONTANA dijo:


>


----------



## conde84 (5 Nov 2015)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


>



¿de la ultima subasta de soler y llach quizas?


----------



## makokillo (5 Nov 2015)

Os dejo mi ultimo columnario adquirido y primero fuera de la ceca de Mexico.

*8 REALES CARLOS III 1761 LIMA*


*Km:*Cal. 836, KM A64.2. ( Existe un Km A64.1 que se diferencia de este unicamente en que tiene un punto sobre las dos Ls de ambas marcas de ceca mientras que el A64.2 solo tiene el punto en una de las Ls)
*Año:* 1761
*Reinado:* Carlos III
*Valor facial:* 8 Reales
*Peso:* 27 Grs
*Diametro:* 39 mm
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 903
*Ceca:* Lima (LM)
*Ensayadores: *JM *José Rodríguez Carasa (J) y Manuel Iglesia Abarca (M)
*Tirada:* Desconocida para este Km. 2.865.000 para el Km A64.1
*Anverso:* CAROLUS III D G HISPAN ET IND REX (Carlos III por la gracia de Dios rey de las Españas y las Indias) alrededor de un escudo coronado de castillos y leones con el escusón de los Borbones, entre JM y valor 8.
*Reverso:* VTRA QUE VNUM *y FECHA (uno y otro *son uno, refiriéndose a *la unión de los 2 mundos el conocido y el nuevo, América) entre ceca y ceca, alrededor de 2 bolas que representan al nuevo y viejo mundo coronadas entre dos columnas *coronadas con las leyendas PLVS VLTRA.
*Canto:* Cadena de hojas de laurel






=============================================================

Los columnarios son monedas españolas de 8 reales acuñadas en el Nuevo Mundo entre 1732 y 1772 en las casas de la moneda de la Ciudad de México, Guatemala, Santa Fe de Bogotá, Popayán, Lima, Potosí y Santiago. El real de a 8 es la moneda con mas facial dentro de los columnarios pero existen tambien columnarios de 4 reales, 2 reales, 1 real uy medio real.
Estos columnarios circularon por todo el mundo. En Estados Unidos fué moneda de curso legal hasta 1857. En paises como China y todo el sudeste asiatico, eran resellados y aceptados *como moneda de pago. Se utilizaron igualmente en las Colonias británicas de América del Norte debido a la fineza de su contenido en plata y a su relativa abundancia en el mercado.
Un real de a 8 tenía un peso nominal de 550,209 granos españoles, que son 27,468 gramos en el Sistema Métrico Decimal; con una pureza de 0,93055% esto significaba que el real de a 8 contenía 25,560 gramos de plata, aunque su peso y pureza varió significativamente entre las distintas casas de la moneda a lo largo de los siglos
Cuando estas monedas de plata llegaron a Europa, fueron comparadas con las grandes monedas de plata que acuñaba Austria: el thaler (traducido al español como tálero). No obstante su fama en Europa, el tálero austriaco no tenía la difusión del real de a 8 a nivel mundial, pero su nombre en francés y en inglés (thaller y daller), sirvieron para que en Estados Unidos el real de a 8 recibiera el nombre de Spanish daller, del cual derivó posteriormente la denominación Spanish dollar, reducido luego a simplemente dólar.

El diseño de la columnario consta en el reverso de dos globos terraqueos que representan el nuevo mundo y el viejo mundo, oriente y occidente, con una corona real encima. A continuación se presentan las olas del mar que separan los mundos y a izquierda y a derecha están las columnas (de ahí el nombre de columnarios) que representan las columnas de Hércules adornados con coronas y envuelto con el lema "Plus Ultra", que significa "más allá". El revés también tiene las letras VTRAQUE VNUM, en referencia al antiguo y nuevo mundo , "Ambos son uno", y la fecha en la parte inferior, con marcas de ceca en ambos lados.
El anverso presenta el nombre del monarca de turno, seguida por la DG HISPAN ET IND REX, es decir, "Por la gracia de Dios, Rey de España y de la Indias Occidentales ". La marca de ensayador *está a la izquierda y la denominación a la derecha. En medio un gran escudo español que está adornado con una corona real encima. Varios floretes, rosetones, paradas y otras características se utilizan para funciones distintas.
El borde tiene una repetición de un diseño de una hoja de laurel, que es muy difícil de falsificar y se utiliza a menudo para fines de autenticación. Apartir de 1762 *las hojas siempre apuntan en la misma dirección. Antes de eso, las hojas cambian la dirección de un lado a otro de la moneda.

La serie más común es la de México. La marca de ceca es una gran "M", con un pequeño "o" por encima. Esta marca fue utilizada de 1732 a1772 y aparece dos veces en los columnarios, a cada lado de la fecha en el anverso. En 1733 se usó una marca de ceca experimental "MX" se usó sólo para ese año. Otras marcas de ceca son: "G" de Guatemala, "N" con "o" sobre ella a la izquierda de la fecha y la "R" por "o" por encima a la derecha de la fecha de Nuevo Reino, "PN" de Popayán, acuñadas sólo un año en 1769, "LM" de Lima, Potosí utiliza un carácter especial hecho de una "P", "T" y "S", una "S", con una "o" por encima de Santiago. 

En el reverso del columnario y a la izquierda del escudo heráldico se encuentra la marca de los ensayadores. Normalmente se compone de una o dos iniciales. En la serie de México "MF" y "MM" son comunes. "J" es común en Santiago columnarios. Y "JM" es común en columnarios acuñadas en Lima. Las marcas se refieren la primera letra del nombre del ensayador o, si hay dos ensayadores, luego el primer nombre de cada uno. Por ejemplo, con la última fecha de los columnarios de México 1762-1770 el "MF" *es para Manuel Assorín y Francisco Antonio de la Peña y Flores.

La fecha en el columnario se encuentra en el anverso de la parte inferior entre dos rosetas con las marcas de ceca en los otros lados de las rosetas. Se utilizaron diferentes estilos de números y es un identificador de clave. Las primeras fechas de México, Guatemala y Lima , por ejemplo, utilizaron un *"5" árabe, mientras que en fechas posteriores se usaba un "5" tipo "S". Además, se pueden encontrar varios estilos con los números "6" y "9".

Situado en el lado derecho del escudo heráldico en el reverso se encuentra el valor facial;un 8 con rosetas encima y por debajo indica 8 reales. Columnarios fraccionales son: 4 reales con un "4", 2 reales con un "2", 1 real con el "1", el medio real no estaba marcado con el valor facial por limitaciones de espacio.


----------



## asnito (22 Nov 2015)

buenas noches.
entre unas monedas que tenía mi padre he encontrado un duro de plata de 1870 pero con estrella de 1869 he estado mirando y esa moneda no la he encontrado y querría saber si sera una falsificación o sera algún error o si alguien sabe algo de esta moneda.


----------



## makokillo (22 Nov 2015)

asnito dijo:


> buenas noches.
> entre unas monedas que tenía mi padre he encontrado un duro de plata de 1870 pero con estrella de 1869 he estado mirando y esa moneda no la he encontrado y querría saber si sera una falsificación o sera algún error o si alguien sabe algo de esta moneda.



Existir, exite pero es como aquello de las "meigas", que haberlas, haylas pero yo no creo en ellas .
Tan solo se acuñaron 100 monedas con estrella 69 por lo que es bastante complicado que la tuya fuese autentica.

Edito, para corregir que efectivamente las 100 que se acuñaron fueron de 1869 *69, si es de 1870 *69, nunca existio.


----------



## asnito (22 Nov 2015)

de las que hay 100 son de las del año 1869 con estrella también del 1869 yo la que tengo es de 1870 pero con estrella de 1869, que no es ni lógico, pero bueno por si alguien sabia algo. por peso y a la vista parece buena y el estado de conservación se ve la estrella pero bastante desgastada la cabeza de la señora pero no soy un gran entendido la verdad.


----------



## conde84 (23 Nov 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Le encargue a un amigo mio que iba a Madrid que se llegara por el Banco de España para que me comprara la de 30 euros del 2015 de la “Segunda parte del ingenioso caballero Don Quijote de la Mancha”, este año me anime a comprarla por lo de D. Quijote y tal, sabemos que es una estafa monumental con relacion peso-precio, :XX::XX: pero cuando me la ha entregado:::: SIN COMENTARIOS,:8: no quiero herir la sensibilidad del coleccionista que cada uno piense lo que quiera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿sin comentarios en que sentido?

¿que la pasa a la moneda?

Cuentanos mas.


----------



## TheRedHawk (25 Nov 2015)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno *todos sabemos las bellezas que saca la FNMT* :XX::XX:
> Estoy medio cegato pero miro el reverso de la moneda y distingo solo una lanza que sobresale y porque se que se refiere a la figura del Quijote, lo demas es un "pegote" de lineas:8:, si se mira la foto no tiene nada que ver cuando tienes la moneda en mano, eso creo y pienso yo, todos sabemos sobre gustos, pero a mi me ha disilusionado, quizas a otros le resulte bonita.



La verdad es que podían tener diseñadores más "creativos" :rolleye:

Va en la línea del museo de cera... 

Ojalá tuviésemos una ceca al nivel de la Perth!

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## makokillo (18 Dic 2015)

Una de mis ultimas adquisiciones en la subasta de JH. La conservación no es muy allá pero la pille a precio salida, tampoco se puede pedir mucho mas. 


*8 Escudos 1798. Carlos IV. Santa Fe de Nuevo Reino*

*Km#:* 62,1
*Año:* 1798
*Reinado:* Carlos IV
*Valor facial:* 8 Escudos
*Peso:* 26,95 Grs
*Diametro:* 37,5 mm
*Metal:* Oro. Ley 875
*Ceca:* NR *Santa Fe de Nuevo Reino de Granada
*Ensayadores:* JJ - * Juan Rodríguez Uzquiano (J) y Juan José Truxillo y Mutienx (J)
*Tirada:* ??
*Anverso:* CAROL • IIII • D • G • HISP • ET IND • R • •1798• *(Carlos IIII por la gracia de Dios rey de las Españas y las Indias) alrededor de un busto con peluca de Carlos III drapeado y con coraza.
*Reverso:* IN UTROQ FELIX AUSPICE DEO (En uno y otro (mundo) felices bajo la mirada de Dios), monograma NR (ceca de Santa Fe de Nuevo Reino de Granada) JJ (ensayadores) alrededor de un escudo de armas coronado, entre valor 8 y S, *rodeado del toisón de oro.
*Canto:* Acordonado










===================================================================


Los 8 escudos son la moneda reina de la numismática española por su tamaño, por su valor y por su belleza. El pueblo rápidamente la denominó onza y pelucona. El apelativo de onza viene determinado por el peso. Sería una perogrullada decir que una onza pesa una onza, pero así es. La onza es la doceava parte de la libra (327 gramos), y su peso legal debía ser 27´064 gramos, con un diámetro de 36-37 mm. aproximadamente.
El segundo apelativo de pelucona se debe a la peluca que introdujo Felipe V, al puro estilo francés.

Las monedas de 8 escudos del periodo colonial acuñadas en la Casa de Moneda de Santiago tuvieron siempre en su anverso el busto del rey de España. Sin embargo, a veces ese busto no correspondía con el rey en ejercicio.
Tras la muerte de Carlos III, se acuña moneda de Carlos IV, pero conservando el busto anterior. Lo extraño es que el busto no se cambia durante todo su reinado.
El no uso de los bustos de Carlos IV en sus monedas de 8 Escudos es extraño, ya que sí se usaron en las monedas de 8 Reales, las que tenían un diámetro muy similar, pudiendo permitir la utilización de las mismas matrices.

El reverso es precioso: Un escudo de dominios que encontramos en muchos edificios públicos de la época, con las siguientes armas, comenzando por arriba a la izquierda y siguiendo hacia la derecha: Aragón, Dos Sicilias, Austria, Borgoña (moderno), ducado de Toscana, Brabante, Tirol, Flandes, Borgoña (antiguo) y ducado de Parma. En el centro Castilla y León alternados, y abajo Granada. Y totalmente en el centro, las tres flores de lis de Anjou. Encima la corona real, y alrededor el collar de la Orden del Toisón del Oro, de la que es jefe el rey de España.

Con respecto a la ley empleada en su fabricación fue cambiando a la baja. La Ordenanza de 1728 normalizó la situación con monedas de oro de 22 quilates (de 24 partes 22 son de oro), y en 1771, ya con Carlos III, pasa a 21´42 quilates. Una onza de oro es un tesoro siempre.


Las piezas de oro de este sistema son: 8 escudos (onza), 4 (media onza), 2 (doblón), 1 y ½ escudo (durillo). La pieza menor correspondía al duro de plata antiguo (8 reales)


Bibliografia:
- Revista El Barrero en diciembre de 2007
- Bustos en las monedas de 8 Escudos ceca de Santiago - CoNuVi


----------



## sauwi (19 Dic 2015)

Enhorabuena por la adqusición

¿Que es JH?

Un saludo


makokillo dijo:


> Una de mis ultimas adquisiciones en la subasta de JH. La conservación no es muy allá pero la pille a precio salida, tampoco se puede pedir mucho mas.
> 
> 
> *8 Escudos 1798. Carlos IV. Santa Fe de Nuevo Reino*
> ...


----------



## makokillo (19 Dic 2015)

Un columnario limeño más para la coleccion 
Bastante circulado, pero me gusta imaginar que aventuras y desventuras ha podido correr y en manos de que personajes ha podido estar  

*8 REALES CARLOS III - 1762 - LIMA*

*KM:* 64.1 ( un punto sobre ambas marcas de ceca )
*Año:* 1762
*Reinado:* Carlos III
*Valor facial:* 8 Reales
*Peso:* 26,9 Grs
*Diametro:* 39 mm
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 917
*Ceca:* LM - Lima ( Peru )
*Ensayadores: *JM - José Rodríguez Carasa (J) y Manuel Iglesia Abarca (M)
*Anverso:* CAROLUS . III . D . G . HISPAN . ET IND . REX (Carlos III por la gracia de Dios rey de las Españas y las Indias) alrededor de un escudo coronado de castillos y leones con el escusón de los Borbones, entre JM y valor 8.
*Reverso:* VTRA QUE VNUM *y FECHA (uno y otro *son uno, refiriéndose a *la unión de los 2 mundos el conocido y el nuevo, América) entre ceca y ceca, alrededor de 2 bolas que representan al nuevo y viejo mundo coronadas entre dos columnas *coronadas con las leyendas PLVS VLTRA.
*Canto:* Cadena de hojas de laurel







=============================================================

Se conoce como columnario ( pillar dollar en USA ) a las monedas de 8 reales de plata acuñadas por España para sus colonias en Latinoamérica de 1732 a 1773, bajo los reinados de Felipe V, Fernando VI y Carlos III . La mayoría de ellos fueron acuñados en Ciudad de México pero también en las cecas de Guatemala, Santa Fe de Bogotá, Popayán, Lima, Santiago y Potosí. Con el mismo diseño y por lo tanto también se les podría llamar columnarias se acuñaron monedas menores de 4, 2, 1 y ½ reales.

En el reverso, se observan 2 globos terráqueos sentados sobre un océano de agua que representan el viejo y el nuevo mundo entre 2 columnas de Hércules ( de ahí el nombre de columnario) coronadas y adornadas con 2 cintas donde se puede leer el lema PLUS ULTRA del latín que significa "Más allá". En la parte superior rodeando la moneda la leyenda "UTRAQUE UNUM" que en latín significa "ambos son uno" resaltando la unidad entre los territorios del imperio español en cada hemisferio. Abajo, la fecha de emisión y las marcas de ceca a ambos lados.
El anverso muestra el nombre del monarca de turno en latín seguido de la leyenda "D G HISPAN ET IND REX" que significa "por la gracia de Dios Rey de las Españas y de las Indias", en el centro el escudo de España en gran tamaño con una corona real encima, a la izquierda están las iniciales del ensayador y a la derecha el valor. El canto de la moneda tiene un cordón protector con unas hojas de laurel grabadas en gran detalle. 

En 1732, durante el segundo reinado de Felipe V, se dio un enorme cambio en la acuñación con la introducción de la prensa de volante en México, la cual permitió hacer monedas redondas con cordón protector para evitar falsificaciones o cercenamientos tal y como ocurría en las antiguas monedas macuquinas que eran acuñadas a golpe de martillo .

Las monedas de 8 reales columnarios, tienen un peso de 27 Grs de plata de ley de 917 milésimas y un diámetro de 39 mm. Gracias a su buena ley y belleza, hicieron de la moneda mexicana el principal medio de pago por todo el Nuevo Mundo, entre ellos los Estados Unidos, donde fue aceptado como moneda de curso legal hasta 1857. Igualmente era moneda aceptada internacionalmente entre los comerciantes de muchísimos países. Como curiosidad, decir que el columnario fue el precursor del actual “Dólar” americano.


----------



## makokillo (4 Feb 2016)

Como hace eones que no se mueve el hilo voy a dejaros una coronita para mi coleccion de Victorianas. No es que sea gran cosa pero oye ...

*GREAT BRITAIN - ONE CROWN - QUEEN VICTORIA - LXIII - 1900*


KM#: 783
Pais: Gran Bretaña
Año: 1900
Año: Victoria
Ceca: Royal Mind London
Valor: 1 Corona
Metal: Plata de 925 milesimas
Peso: 28,27 grs
Diametro: 38,61 mm
Grabador: Anverso,Thomas Brock. Reverso: Benedetto Pistrucci
Tirada: 353,000
Anverso: Busto de la reina Victoria con corona y velo drapeado mirando a izquierdas. Alrededor la leyenda: "VICTORIA·DEI·GRA·BRITT·REGINA·FID·DEF·IND·IMP". Bajo el busto, las iniciales del grabador T.B. (Thomas Brock)
Reverso: San Jorge a caballo matando al dragón.Bajo la linea del exego a la derecha, las iniciales del grabador: B.P. (Benedetto Pistrucci), la fecha ( 1893 ) en exergo.
Canto: Leyenda en relieve: DECVS ET TVTAMEN ANNO REGNI LXIII







Este es el ultimo tipo de coronas victorianas que se emitieron ( Old Head o Veiled Head ). Sustituyó al diseño del Jubileo y circuló desde 1893 a 1900

Hay cuatro diseños diferentes para las coronas emitidas por la reina Victoria.
El primer diseño lleva un retrato juvenil de la reina Victoria con la cabeza descubierta . El diseño del reverso es un gran escudo con las armas reales , coronado y dentro de una corona de laurel . Este diseño " Young Head" se emitió desde 1839 hasta 1847 , aunque el de1839 fue sólo una prueba y es muy raro.
El segundo tipo de corona victoriana fue el diseño gótico, con un gran busto de la reina con una corona y un vestido bordado ricamente . El diseño del reverso es una cruz de escudos coronados , con rosas, cardos y tréboles en los ángulos . Las inscripciones en ambos lados están en letra gótica , y son poco comunes al estar en minúsculas , excepto por supuesto para la letra mayúscula inicial V de Victoria.
El estilo gótico fue acuñado solamente en dos años , 1847 y 1853. La última se emitió sólo como una prueba y es muy raro.
La corona cambió en 1887 por el nuevo diseño de las bodas de oro de Victoria, y este diseño continuó hasta 1892.
El cambio de diseño final para la corona Victoriana fue el diseño de la cabeza " Veiled " o "Old " en 1893 , y esto continuó hasta el último año de su reinado en 1901. Los cantos de las coronas “Old Head” llevan el año de reinado , comenzando con " ANNO LVI regni " en la primera parte de 1893. Hay dos fechas de reinado por año de calendario , ya que esto cambió en el aniversario de la adhesión de la reina al trono.


----------



## makokillo (11 Feb 2016)

Un Pesito chileno recien llegado de los iuesteis 

_*
1 PESO 1882 CHILE*_


*KM#* 142.1
*Pais: ** Chile
*Año: *1882
*Ceca: *“ S “ Casa de Moneda de Santiago de Chile
*Valor facial:* 1 *Peso
*Metal:* Plata de 0.900 milesimas.
*Peso:* 25 grs
*Diametro:* 37 mm
*Tirada:* *1.648.000 
*Grabador:* ???
*Canto:* Estriado
*Anverso:* Escudo de Chile, sin soportes, circundado por dos gajos de laurel atados. Alrededor, la leyenda siguiente: "Republica de Chile, ceca de Santiago, UN PESO".
*Reverso:* Cóndor posado sobre una roca, que sostiene con su pata derecha el escudo estriado que tiene al medio el haz, circundado de 15 estrellas. Alrededor, la leyenda siguiente: "POR LA RAZON O LA FUERZA, fecha entre estrellas (con relieve)".


----------



## makokillo (18 Feb 2016)

Hoy os traigo un "duro" chipriota, es la primera que tengo de este pais.
La verdad es que el diseño no es muy allá, las prefiero con otro tipo de motivos y con escudos heraldicos que narren la historia de un pais.

_*Cyprus 45 piastres 1928 "50th Anniversary of British Rule"*_


*KM#:* 19
*Pais:* Chipre
*Año:* 1928
*Ceca:* London Royal Mint. 
*Valor facial:* 45 Piastras ( 5 Shillings )
*Metal:* Plata de 0.925 milesimas.
*Peso:* 28,28 grs
*Diametro:* 38 mm
*Tirada:* *80.000
*Grabador:* Kruger-Gray y George Edward.
*Canto:* Estriado
*Anverso:* Busto coronado del rey Jorge V mirando a la izquierda.Alrededor la leyenda “GEORGIUS V DEI GRA: REX ET IND:IMP:”
*Reverso:* En el centro , 2 leones heráldicos, uno encima de otro y bajo ellos las iniciales K-G de los grabadores. Alrededor la leyenda “1878 CYPRUS 1928” .y el valor “FORTYFIVE PIASTRES”

El año 1928 fue el 50 aniversario de la ocupación británica de Chipre, esta moneda no solo estaba destinada a la circulación sino que también era para conmemorar ese aniversario. La denominación de 45 Piastres fue introducida en el año 1900, pero esta fue la primera ocasión en que se emitió una moneda de esa denominación.


----------



## El hombre bala (20 Abr 2016)

Quiero poder escribir:"he comprado una moneda de 5 libras egipcias 1994,tesoros faraonicos"
Y quiero subiros las fotos y no sé como.Una ayuda,por favor.


----------



## necho (20 Abr 2016)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Quiero poder escribir:"he comprado una moneda de 5 libras egipcias 1994,tesoros faraonicos"
> Y quiero subiros las fotos y no sé como.Una ayuda,por favor.



Sube la foto a "Subefotos" (sí que es original el nombre, sí ) y luego el código que te den para foros lo pegas tal cual aquí y ya está.


----------



## El hombre bala (20 Abr 2016)

Muchas gracias Necho
Como decia,quiero poder decir:"he comprado una moneda",parece ser que era una coleccion de 30 piezas y tengo la posibilidad de adquirir 20 o 21 pero mi duda es si a la hora de ponerlas en venta tendré algun problema por ser una coleccion incompleta,me gustaria que me aconsejarais que hacer,comprar todas,nada o que.
Moneda: 5 Pounds (Pharaonic Treasure - Sacred falcon at Edfu) (Egipto) (1993~1994 - Ancien Egyptian art) WCC:km795


----------



## El hombre bala (21 Abr 2016)

1994 Egipto 5 Libras Sagrado Falcon Moneda de plata prueba | eBay
 Q negocio!! Podria comprarlas y venderlas por mucho menos!!
Ya me contaron que en España no hay...o eso se creia...:bla:


----------



## Josesinbolsa (21 Abr 2016)

Lo suyo seria tener la colección completa, si no es asi bajara de valor.


----------



## El hombre bala (21 Abr 2016)

Josesinbolsa dijo:


> Lo suyo seria tener la colección completa, si no es asi bajara de valor.



Sí,lo supongo,lo que pasa es que en su dia se"floreó" en la coleccion y quedan sobre 20 monedas juntas(por suerte estaba esta del halcon y ya está en la saca)


----------



## fff (21 Abr 2016)

Una coleccion incompleta en la que faltan muchas monedas solo es interesante si el precio lo es, o te gusta y sabes donde completarla.
Para venderla lo mejor es cuando mas completa. Si faltan una o dos monedas facilmente conseguibles (pagando claro) pues es un inconveniente menor si realmente quieres la coleccion. Si faltan muchas ya es mas rollo...


----------



## El hombre bala (21 Abr 2016)

fff dijo:


> Una coleccion incompleta en la que faltan muchas monedas solo es interesante si el precio lo es, o te gusta y sabes donde completarla.
> Para venderla lo mejor es cuando mas completa. Si faltan una o dos monedas facilmente conseguibles (pagando claro) pues es un inconveniente menor si realmente quieres la coleccion. Si faltan muchas ya es mas rollo...



Claro,por eso pido informacion y vuestra colaboracion.Es imposible averiguar de cuantas monedas se compone,no encuentro nada en la web,solo algunas piezas sueltas en venta en ebay y una numismatica española.El precio que me piden por las restantes es bueno asi que voy a por ellas.Ya colgaré fotos.


----------



## El hombre bala (21 Abr 2016)

Aqui las teneis,19 y 1 repetida.El anverso es el mismo en todas.


----------



## fff (21 Abr 2016)

A ver...

Que algunos os embalais...

Esa moneda... tiene demanda? Es reconocible internacionalmente?
Las colecciones interesantes (*1oz 999*) las hemos puesto aqui todas: pandas, canguros, kookas, koalas, britannias, kiwis, precolumbinas, rwandas, elefantes, lunares I y II,... el resto, salvo que me deje alguna en el tintero no tienen una demanda a priori, o si, pero ya te la juegas.
Esta todo inventado, no intenteis hacer 'negocio' con los que saben, procurad simplemente comprar lo mejor que podais

... por cierto a mi 'esas' no me parecen muy bonitas...


----------



## El hombre bala (21 Abr 2016)

fff dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Que algunos os embalais...
> 
> ...



Es dificil que yo no me embale...
A mi si me gustan y aparte digamos que es algo poco visto.Muchas gracias por tu consejo fff,asi da gusto forear!


----------



## makokillo (22 Abr 2016)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Es dificil que yo no me embale...
> A mi si me gustan y aparte digamos que es algo poco visto.Muchas gracias por tu consejo fff,asi da gusto forear!



Por algo te haces llamar "el hombre bala" )

A mi tambien me gusta mucho esa coleccion, creo que la coleccion completa son 50 monedas, 1 de 1413-1993 , 12 de 1414-1993, 1 de 1414-1994 y 36 de 1415-1994.
Yo las compraria para mi coleccion, jamas para venderlas ya que muy posiblemente no encontraria comprardor para poder sacarle beneficios. 
Yo les pondria un precio objetivo de compra entre los 35 y los 55 euros por moneda, esos precios de ciento y pico euros de Ebay, ni caso por que jamas tendran comprador a esos precios.
¿ A que precio te las han ofrecido a ti ?

Por cierto que para los mas sibaritas, la misma coleccion está tambien en 50 Pounds de oro .


----------



## El hombre bala (23 Abr 2016)

Gracias por tu aporte informativo, makokillo,todo un maestro.El precio que me pidieron por las 21 monedas me pareció bueno a priori,ahora segun tus apreciaciones me parece que acertè,ya las tengo en la saca .
Estoy clasificandolas por su KM y tienes razon de las 21 monedas (se quedan en 20,porque una está repetida) hay 2 que son 1414-1993 el resto son 1415-1994.
En principio las he comprado para hacer negocio con ellas pero no dejo de descubrir mas datos sobre esta coleccion y antes de ponerlas a la venta quiero aportar todo lo que pueda para colaborar a este hilo que anda un poco parado.Ni que decir tiene que donde primero las ofertaré sera aqui.
(makokillo te mandé un privado hace unos dias


----------



## makokillo (23 Abr 2016)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Gracias por tu aporte informativo, makokillo,todo un maestro.El precio que me pidieron por las 21 monedas me pareció bueno a priori,ahora segun tus apreciaciones me parece que acertè,ya las tengo en la saca .
> Estoy clasificandolas por su KM y tienes razon de las 21 monedas (se quedan en 20,porque una está repetida) hay 2 que son 1414-1993 el resto son 1415-1994.
> En principio las he comprado para hacer negocio con ellas pero no dejo de descubrir mas datos sobre esta coleccion y antes de ponerlas a la venta quiero aportar todo lo que pueda para colaborar a este hilo que anda un poco parado.Ni que decir tiene que donde primero las ofertaré sera aqui.
> (makokillo te mandé un privado hace unos dias



Vi el privado pero he preferido contestarte aqui y asi aportamos algo mas al hilo.
Como te digo, me parece una coleccion bonita e interesante y si fuese relativamente facil encontar el resto de la coleccion yo mismo podria recomprartela pero es que apenas si hay nada a la venta y lo poco que hay es de 100 a 200 euros y va a ser que no :abajo: .
La mayoria de las monedas, yo diria que un 90%, tienen una tirada de 50.000 piezas que me parecen muchisimas para una coleccion de este tipo. Tienes por ejemplo la coleccion precolombina de Mexico que podria ser una coleccion similar a esta y su tirada es entre 3.000 y 4.000 monedas y su precio entre 40 y 55 euros , con lo que no acabo de entender muy bien los precios que piden y las pocas monedas a la venta que hay de la coleccion egipcia ienso: .


----------



## El hombre bala (23 Abr 2016)

Coincido contigo makokillo,no os suponeis las incongruencias que estoy encontrando sobre esta coleccion.En la web,a tres monedas de 1415-1994 le ponen como n° de acuñadas: 50.000-30.000 ó ¿?,digo que si es una coleccion pues será el mismo n° de acuñaciones por moneda.Me han contado que todas las colecciones fueron a EEUU y un minimo porcentaje fué adquirido por un inglés y a través de este ultimo llegaron a España.Es increible a los precios que se ven en Ebay y todos vendedores de EEUU,seran unos fanaticos del antiguo Egipto! Por cierto,se que se vendian para hacer colgantes al carecer de leyendas ni cifras los reversos(especial sibaritas)


----------



## El hombre bala (25 Abr 2016)

Hola,aqui os cuelgo unas fotillos de las 5 libras de Egipto,siento mucho si la calidad de las fotos no es buena pero aparte de lo dificil que es fotografiar monedas proof tambien se une que las capsulas estan algo rayadas.




Anverso comun en todas,Valor facial en 2 idiomas,fecha en 2 calendarios,abreviatura de Republica Arabe de Egipto,etc.e imagen del pectoral de Tutankamon(en concreto este anverso es 1415-1994,no coincide con la fecha de las dos monedas siguientes,pero es identico solo que es 1414-1993,es la que tenia sin capsula para afotar)




KM 743,Diosa Serket,de la coleccion 1414-1993




KM 746,Triada de Micerino,tambien 1414-1993


----------



## qe12 (26 Abr 2016)

Voy a ignorar de una puta vez este hilo para tolais.


----------



## El hombre bala (26 Abr 2016)

Hola,aqui muestro cuatro mas de la colección 1415-1994 



KM 748,Rey Pepy I


KM 751,Rey Khonsu


KM 757,reina Nefratari 

KM 787,Templo de Karnak


----------



## conde84 (27 Abr 2016)

Un placer volver a verte por aqui asqueado,hace mucho que no se sabia de ti, y como no para ponernos los dientes largos con tu magnifica coleccion.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2016)

Hola, asqueado: Te digo lo mismo que el amigo conde84... Y es que esto de las monedas no es lo mismo sin ti... En fin, espero que estés bien y te prodigues un poco más.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## El hombre bala (27 Abr 2016)

Je,je...sabia yo que tú conocías ésta colección,muchas gracias maestro por tu aportación.Muy bonitas las que nos enseñas.Como bien dije me interesa más vender el lote que ponerme a buscar mas piezas,creo que me puedo hacer de alguna más en el mismo proveedor pero no sé si son distintas o repes.Éstas 20 están impecables y en su cápsula original,confío en que las demás también lo estén 
Cuatro mas de 1415-1994 


KM 790, Máscara de la diosa Hatshepsut 


KM 795,rey Edfu 


KM 797, Respaldo del trono de Tutankamon 


KM 800, Rey Osiris


----------



## El hombre bala (28 Abr 2016)

Tú en tu línea, asqueado, que maravilla.

Cuatro mas de 1415-1994 


KM 813,Escriba 



KM 825,diosa Anuket 


KM 826,Rey Thoutmosis III


KM 829,Rey Menfis


----------



## conde84 (28 Abr 2016)

Ya lo siento asqueado,animo y ojala mejores.


----------



## El hombre bala (29 Abr 2016)

Hola,las últimas.
También de 1415-1994 



KM 830,Reina Isis



KM 831,Seneb el enano y familia



KM 889,Akenathon y familia 



KM 827,Rey Keops


KM 785,Dyehuthy


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (29 Abr 2016)

Mucho ánimo asqueado.


----------



## makokillo (29 Abr 2016)

Rebienvenido seas a esta tu casa, Asqueado. Me alegro volver a saber de ti y ya veo que sigues saqueando la bodega del Eslovaco :XX::XX: .

A cuidarse, que como dicen en mi pueblo, estamos mas pudrios quel culo un cesto 

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 22:05 ----------

Si me haces un barato, me quedo con todas :rolleye:



El hombre bala dijo:


> Je,je...sabia yo que tú conocías ésta colección,muchas gracias maestro por tu aportación.Muy bonitas las que nos enseñas.Como bien dije me interesa más vender el lote que ponerme a buscar mas piezas,creo que me puedo hacer de alguna más en el mismo proveedor pero no sé si son distintas o repes.Éstas 20 están impecables y en su cápsula original,confío en que las demás también lo estén
> Cuatro mas de 1415-1994
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Abr 2016)

¡Cuídate, asqueado!...y sigue posteando tus monedones 
(a ver si subo unas onzas rusas)


----------



## makokillo (4 Jul 2016)

Hi Asqueado,

Esa está carilla aun por ser de 2015, unos 58 leurillos minimo, pero conociendote no se si habrás llegado a pagarla a spot  .



asqueado dijo:


> *Esta ha llegado esta mañana*
> 
> 
> Rusia 3 rublos 2015 Prof 1 onza Mezquita Akhmat Kadyrov
> ...


----------



## makokillo (4 Jul 2016)

Ya te la tenia localizada; 47,70 ( 18-jun 04:40 ) del polaco :fiufiu:. Yo le he comprado como 25/30 onzas de esta serie. Procuro no pasar de los 40 € pero de 2015 solo tengo 2 ya que todas suelen pasar bastante de eso.
La de Tavalu está bastante guapa (aunque le sobra el careto de la Queen) pero desde hace tiempo ya, no compro mas que de las colecciones que tengo abiertas.



asqueado dijo:


> Hola makokillo:XX::XX::XX: como me conoces, pague por ella 47,70 euros, creo que es un buen precio, me gusto y la consegui
> 
> Rusia 2015 3 rublos símbolos Rusia Akhmat Kadyrov mezquita prueba 1oz Moneda De Plata | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## URDANGARIN (1 Sep 2016)

Alguien me puede dar una referencia dl Polaco? Vivo en Polonia desde hace años y tengo curiosidad. Gracias


----------



## atika (1 Sep 2016)

A mi tambien me gustaria que pusiesis un enlace dle polaco famoso, a ver que precios tiene (Si sois tan amables, of course)


----------



## atika (2 Sep 2016)

si, pero pon un enlace a su perfil para que lo veamos por favor


----------



## URDANGARIN (2 Sep 2016)

Si es en Ebay muchisimo ojo, aqui en Polonia las falsificaciones abundan (y de buena calidad). Generalmente se da el palo a la gente de fuera usando ebay, en Polonia con el tema numismatica nadie compra por Ebay sino por otras plataformas.

Mucho mucho ojo ...


----------



## Jeenyus (3 Sep 2016)

en wallapop un fulano vende 50 pesos mexicanos de 37,5 gramos de oro por mil euros, debería alejarme sin mirar atrás?


----------



## gurrumino (3 Sep 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> en wallapop un fulano vende 50 pesos mexicanos de 37,5 gramos de oro por mil euros, debería alejarme sin mirar atrás?



Dile la frase mágica..¿vendes en mano?, me desplazo donde haga falta .


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2016)

Hola, Jeenyus: Si quieres un "consejo": pasa de largo... No existen los duros a peseta...

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (3 Sep 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jeenyus: Si quieres un "consejo": pasa de largo... No existen los duros a peseta...
> 
> Saludos.



gracias fernando, me escamaba el precio viendo que cotizan bastante mas alto.


----------



## atika (3 Sep 2016)

asqueado dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso, pero no solo en Polonia abundan las falsificaciones, si no en todo el mundo. Con relacion a Ebay o a cualquier otra web de venta, cuando se compra una moneda lo mejor es la comprobacion del metal, balanza y calibre digital. Cuando se tiene a vendedores fiables, se tiene bastante tranquilidad con las estafas, ojo que yo no pongo la mano en el fuego por nadie, porque me puedo quemar:XX::XX:.
> Este vendedor lleva muchos años en Ebay y con miles de articulos vendidos, y muchos con importes bastante elevados y un 100% de votos positivos. Pero creo, que este vendedor no es de Polonia, es de algun pais limitrofe, que vivie muy cercano y que se aprovecha de que este pais este en la Union europea y del euro, asi como de los que le compramos que no tenemos que pasar aduana.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 21:10 ----------
> ...



No sufras, lo encontraré por mi mismo.


----------



## URDANGARIN (4 Sep 2016)

atika dijo:


> No sufras, lo encontraré por mi mismo.



En la pagina anterior hay un enlace n el que puedes ver el vendedor.


----------



## Æmilius (4 Sep 2016)

Buenas, 

No participo mucho pero os leo bastante. Yo suelo comprar aquí : Comprar Oro Bullion online|Lingotes de Oro|Comprar monedas de Oro|CoinInvest.com

No es de los más baratos pero me lo recomendaron en su día y con ellos sigo.¿Qué os parece?

Gracias por mantener el hilo tan interesante.

Un saludo.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (4 Sep 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> No participo mucho pero os leo bastante. Yo suelo comprar aquí : Comprar Oro Bullion online|Lingotes de Oro|Comprar monedas de Oro|CoinInvest.com
> 
> ...



Hola AEmilius
Estoy pensando hacerles un pedido a coininvest, pero no le he comprado nunca. ¿Todo bien con ellos? ¿Les das tu voto de confianza? ¿los embalajes bien? ¿envian en cápsulas / tubos o cómo? 
Gracias.

Otra alternativa clásica que tienes es el andorrano, que seguro conoces.
Quizás no es de lo más barato, pero son serios y funcionan bien.


----------



## Æmilius (4 Sep 2016)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Hola AEmilius
> Estoy pensando hacerles un pedido a coininvest, pero no le he comprado nunca. ¿Todo bien con ellos? ¿Les das tu voto de confianza? ¿los embalajes bien? ¿envian en cápsulas / tubos o cómo?
> Gracias.
> 
> ...



Hola,

Cuando compras monedas sueltas te las envían en una bolsa hermética algo más grande que la moneda. Las cápsulas las compré en amazon pero en esta tienda tienen tubos a la venta. El embalaje bien y rápido (por mensajería privada). Yo siempre he comprado aquí y sin ningún problema. También puedes venderles aunque con ellos no lo he probado. Envían factura con todo desglosado y legal. Mi confianza la tienen.


----------



## atika (4 Sep 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Cuando compras monedas sueltas te las envían en una bolsa hermética algo más grande que la moneda. Las cápsulas las compré en amazon pero en esta tienda tienen tubos a la venta. El embalaje bien y rápido (por mensajería privada). Yo siempre he comprado aquí y sin ningún problema. También puedes venderles aunque con ellos no lo he probado. Envían factura con todo desglosado y legal. Mi confianza la tienen.



¿Cuanto son los gastos de envío?


----------



## Æmilius (4 Sep 2016)

atika dijo:


> ¿Cuanto son los gastos de envío?



Alrededor de 20 euros.

Edito: en la web te lo calcula cuando te registras. La última vez creo que pagué 22€ y pico.


----------



## Jeenyus (5 Sep 2016)

Buenas, una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 37,5 gr es normal que pese 41,60 gr?


----------



## URDANGARIN (5 Sep 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Buenas, una moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos de 37,5 gr es normal que pese 41,60 gr?



La moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos contiene 37.5g de oro puro.

El peso bruto es 41.66 (Ley 0.900), asi que todo OK


----------



## Jeenyus (6 Sep 2016)

URDANGARIN dijo:


> La moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos contiene 37.5g de oro puro.
> 
> El peso bruto es 41.66 (Ley 0.900), asi que todo OK



Muchas gracias Urdangarin, influye mucho en el precio el estado de conservacion en estas monedas?


----------



## URDANGARIN (7 Sep 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Muchas gracias Urdangarin, influye mucho en el precio el estado de conservacion en estas monedas?



Dependeria del premium de esta moneda (tirada, año...), pero no tengo ni idea de este caso en particular.

Siempre te queda el valor del oro al peso, y en esto el estado de la moneda no influye.


----------



## Jeenyus (10 Sep 2016)

Buenas, tengo localizado un ejemplar de 4 schillings de Hamburgo de 1725. Puede ser interesante en 25 euros?
alemania - hamburgo - 1725 - 4 schill - plata - Comprar Monedas antiguas de Europa en todocoleccion - 59640947


----------



## cruel e inhumano (10 Sep 2016)

Hola, ¿Qué tal son los gallos de Francia para "guardar" con valor facial de 1000 y 250 euros? ¿Merece la pena o hay mejores opciones en Europa? El objetivo es guardar unos euros en oro, no coleccionar.


----------



## gurrumino (11 Sep 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Hola, ¿Qué tal son los gallos de Francia para "guardar" con valor facial de 1000 y 250 euros? ¿Merece la pena o hay mejores opciones en Europa? El objetivo es guardar unos euros en oro, no coleccionar.



Mmmmm parece interesante, si ese valor facial puede ser convertido a ello, osea, a pasta, no es moco de pavo para en el caso de bajada a los infiernos de la cotización, y ante caso extremo de necesidad de líquido, tener alguna de ellas (con todo el dolor del mundo) :´(.

Pdt. Espero no haber dicho ninguna tontería :rolleye:, que es perfectamente posible.


----------



## fff (11 Sep 2016)

Puestos a guardar gallos, guarda gallos, pero de 20 Fr
El oro no se irá a los infiernos, porque cuanto mas se vaya, más comprará la gente.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (11 Sep 2016)

fff dijo:


> Puestos a guardar gallos, guarda gallos, pero de 20 Fr
> El oro no se irá a los infiernos, porque cuanto mas se vaya, más comprará la gente.



Pero los gallos tienen valor facial de 1000, 250 e incluso van a sacar uno de 5.000 euros. Y los venden exactamente por su valor facial, ni más ni menos.

En teoría si vas con esto a una tienda podrías comprar por su valor facial. O en caso de necesidad ir a un banco e ingresarlo como si fueran billetes o cambiarlo por billetes ¿no es así?. Y si el euro se da el castañazo siempre te quedará su valor en oro ¿no?


----------



## gurrumino (11 Sep 2016)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Pero los gallos tienen valor facial de 1000, 250 e incluso van a sacar uno de 5.000 euros. Y los venden exactamente por su valor facial, ni más ni menos.
> 
> En teoría si vas con esto a una tienda podrías comprar por su valor facial. O en caso de necesidad ir a un banco e ingresarlo como si fueran billetes o cambiarlo por billetes ¿no es así?. Y si el euro se da el castañazo siempre te quedará su valor en oro ¿no?



Cambiarlo por su valor facial solo en Francia en el banco central, comprar con ella no.


----------



## Tichy (11 Sep 2016)

En una de las últimas subastas de el Andorrano, sacó varias de estas monedas francesas. Podéis consultar los precios de remate (piezas 103). Como ejemplo, la de 1000 euros se adjudicó en 901, que para el oro que lleva, es caro. Para el facial es barato, pero solo si eres francés.

https://www.andorrano-joyeria.com/i...asta-numismatica-2016-abril_precio_remate.pdf

Estas monedas estaban bien en el 2012 que el contenido en oro se aproximaba bastante al facial. Luego, la cotización del oro bajó y a su vez los de la Monnaie bajaron el contenido de oro, con lo que perdieron todo el interés.

Mucho mejor los gallos que os recomienda fff.

A todo esto, estas preguntas irían mejor en otro hilo, por favor.


----------



## k0k0 (20 Sep 2016)

asqueado dijo:


> *Algunas mas para la coleccion de cobre de 1 onza*




donde venden esas onzas de cobre?


----------



## Pinchador (5 Oct 2016)

Pensando en el inminente mad max, últimamente ando pensando comprar oro o plata. Conocéis sitios serios en Alemania donde pudiera comprarlos? En general, cómo puedo darme cuenta si son de fiar? Veo muchas tiendas on line con buenos comentarios, pero no sé yo...


----------



## Inversor_92 (5 Oct 2016)

asqueado dijo:


> *Recibida esta mañana
> Moneda que por su diseño me parece de las mas bonitas de este valor, ya que la FNMT nos tiene acostumbrados a los engendros que saca, al menos esta se puede librar a mi parecer. Aparte de que esta muy escasa y con unos precios desorbitados, la he podido conseguir con las tres B*
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bonita, no la conocía :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 23:50 ----------




Pinchador dijo:


> Pensando en el inminente mad max, últimamente ando pensando comprar oro o plata. Conocéis sitios serios en Alemania donde pudiera comprarlos? En general, cómo puedo darme cuenta si son de fiar? Veo muchas tiendas on line con buenos comentarios, pero no sé yo...



En Alemania no conozco ninguno. Que tienes en mente, monedas o lingotes? Te recomiendo la primera opción.


----------



## Pinchador (5 Oct 2016)

Inversor_92 dijo:


> Muy bonita, no la conocía :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-oct-2016 at 23:50 ----------
> 
> ...



La verdad es que ni me lo había planteado... Por qué mejor las monedas? (Son más bonitas, sí  )


----------



## gurrumino (18 Oct 2016)

Acabo de recibir esta, me encanta el tocho .





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dotch4 (3 Nov 2016)

monedas!! buena Idea


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2016)

# asqueado: No paras amigo... ¿Te caben en casa o pronto toca dormir en la calle? 

Un abrazo.


----------



## gurrumino (5 Nov 2016)

Son curiosísimas estas onzacas de cobre, creo que voy a empezar la colección .


----------



## gurrumino (6 Nov 2016)

Qué variedad, la leche, y así relucientes son preciosas pero el cobre coge unas pátinas muy variadas, en algún cacharro de cobre puro de los que tengo para vapear he logrado pátinas surrealistas, pena no tener alguna foto, ahora los tengo relucientes. La mas bonita en ambiente marino salitroso y la humedad de las manos.


----------



## Pelo (6 Nov 2016)

He pedido 9 oz de plata a la casa esa alemana Aurinum...
El caso es que dice que el envio tarda unos 10 días y han pasado 26 desde que efectué el pago por paypal y no ha llegado nada. Estoy empezando a mosquearme. El envio es por DHL a través de correos España pero no se si lo dejan en el buzón (a ver si me lo han chorao) o te lo dan en mano. No me han mandado el identificador del envio para preguntar en correos. Tendré que enviarles un mail con mi alemán de google traslator. No se que hacer.


----------



## gurrumino (6 Nov 2016)

No, perdón leí mal, entendí enviadas el 26, fail. 
Procedo a deshacer entuerto ::.

Y yo ya hubiese escrito a ver que pasa.


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Nov 2016)

Pelo dijo:


> He pedido 9 oz de plata a la casa esa alemana Aurinum...
> El caso es que dice que el envio tarda unos 10 días y han pasado 26 desde que efectué el pago por paypal y no ha llegado nada. Estoy empezando a mosquearme. El envio es por DHL a través de correos España pero no se si lo dejan en el buzón (a ver si me lo han chorao) o te lo dan en mano. No me han mandado el identificador del envio para preguntar en correos. Tendré que enviarles un mail con mi alemán de google traslator. No se que hacer.



Andrea habla inglés, no escribas en Alemán usando un traductor.

Se toman los envíos con mucha, mucha calma, ingresa en tu perfil para ver la situación de tu envío, si no te han enviado el email con el número de seguimiento, seguro que tu pedido aún no ha sido procesado. Mira a ver si has pedido alguna onza de las que no tuvieran en stock o quizá se hayan quedado al descubierto y de ahí la demora.

El envío sale de Alemania por DHL y lo reparte en España correos, caja totalmente neutra, no se sabe lo que hay dentro y se trata como un paquete certificado, no te lo pueden dejar en buzón.

Escribe a Andrea y veras como no pasa nada, el único problema con esa tienda es que van a paso de tortuga, no hay otro.


----------



## gurrumino (7 Nov 2016)

He metido 14 pa la cesta, procedo al apoquine .


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2016)

Hola, asqueado: Me alegra saber de ti, amigo mío, y espero que vayas "tirando" que ya sería bastante en tu caso, pero vamos te veo tan animado como siempre y SÍ, el amigo makokillo anda "desaparecido" y esperemos que sea algo puntual.

Es cierto, asqueado, lo que comentas sobre cómo se están cargando la Numismatica... Si te digo la verdad ya estoy pasando mucho y me centro en mis colecciones de Premium y ya he empezado a descartar algunas de ellas. Ahora ando más centrado en monedas de Oro y bueno, ya sabes que soy "platero", pero entiendo que vienen tiempos "difíciles" y si los vivimos habrá que tener de ambos metales.

Eso no quita para que cuando se me ponen a "tiro" me haga con Duros, Pakillos, etc. Vamos, lo que algunos "indocumentados" en esto de los MPs conocen como "quincalla" y qué Cojones sabrán ellos al respecto...

En fin, asqueado, me encanta que sigas manteniendo este hilo y es que los "metaleros" cada vez somos menos... Tampoco el mundo actual goza de una gran "inteligencia", ya me entiendes...

Cuídate mucho y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## murpi (12 Nov 2016)

¿Hay alguna tienda más, además de Aurinum, en donde se puedan comprar monedas de plata pagando por PayPal? He estado viendo la tienda de Aurinum y para pedidos pequeños los gastos de envío son altísimos.


----------



## Grecorio (12 Nov 2016)

Creo que auragentum.de también permite pagar por PayPal pero los gastos mínimos de envio a pagar son de 19 leuros.
Si no vas a comprar bastantes monedas el mejor sitio por lo ajustado de los gastos de envío es eldoradocoins del conforero Necho.
Aunque no encontrarás la gran cantidad de monedas que ofrece aurinum.


----------



## Pelo (12 Nov 2016)

Recibí el pedido de Aurinum. Todo bien, el embalaje perfecto, unas en capsulas otras en un sobrecito como con parafina. El único pero es que han tardado 1 mes y tres días pero bueno, valió la pena la espera.
Pedido de 190 lereles=12 de gastos de envio.


----------



## xuan2008 (14 Nov 2016)

¿ Que le pasa a la peña últimamente con el cobre con lo bonito que es el oro?


----------



## gurrumino (24 Nov 2016)

El diseño de esta serie “ÍBEROS Y FENICIOS" parece hecho por mi sobrino de 5 años, han puesto caballos gordos y vacas flacas.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2016)

¡Joder! gurrumino, tú SÍ que eres un "incultivado"... El "formato" es una réplica de las auténticas y que son así. ¡Ay! Alma de Cántaro...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (24 Nov 2016)

:s:s:s:s:s:s :S:S:S:S:S:S


----------



## Jando (25 Nov 2016)

Hola a tod@s,

ha llegado a mis manos esta monedita que adjunto en fotos. No debe de pesar ni medio gramo pero... ¿alguien sabe cuanto puede valer?






Gracias !!


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2016)

# asqueado: Tú no estarás detrás de la subida que está experimentando el Cobre... ¿No?

Un abrazo


----------



## Jando (12 Dic 2016)

Jando dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> ha llegado a mis manos esta monedita que adjunto en fotos. No debe de pesar ni medio gramo pero... ¿alguien sabe cuanto puede valer?
> 
> ...




Hola, ¿a nadie le llama la atención mi "supermoneda"?


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (12 Dic 2016)

Jando dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> ha llegado a mis manos esta monedita que adjunto en fotos. No debe de pesar ni medio gramo pero... ¿alguien sabe cuanto puede valer?
> 
> ...



Buenas,

parece esta ¿verdad?

pequeña medalla de proclamación en oro juan car - Comprar Monedas de Juan Carlos I en todocoleccion - 35457268

JUAN CARLOS I - Numismatica Borras

más bien medalla.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2016)

SÍ, es una "round" (medalla) y teniendo en cuenta el motivo (el "pollo") y el peso, pues lo más normal es que su valor esté en torno al Spot, pero bueno siempre se puede subastar por Internet y, en ocasiones, sacar un poco más.

Saludos.


----------



## Jando (13 Dic 2016)

Asombroso Parecido dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> parece esta ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Pues sí, es esa... muchas gracias porque tenía curiosidad de ver más datos sobre ella. Saludos

---------- Post added 13-dic-2016 at 12:45 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> SÍ, es una "round" (medalla) y teniendo en cuenta el motivo (el "pollo") y el peso, pues lo más normal es que su valor esté en torno al Spot, pero bueno siempre se puede subastar por Internet y, en ocasiones, sacar un poco más.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias fernandojcg; me he reído con del "pollo" 
lo que está claro es que no me forraré con ella :XX:


----------



## fff (30 Dic 2016)

Hace tiempo que no pongo ninguna... bueno, pues para celebrar el 200 aniversario, y su diseño recordatorio, me he comprado este:


----------



## ramersa (6 Ene 2017)

127
.

Enviado desde mi SM-T310 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## karlillobilbaino (17 Ene 2017)

fff dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no pongo ninguna... bueno, pues para celebrar el 200 aniversario, y su diseño recordatorio, me he comprado este:



Bonita chapa! donde la has comprado? directamente a la royal mint?

Gracias.


----------



## fff (17 Ene 2017)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Bonita chapa! donde la has comprado? directamente a la royal mint?
> 
> Gracias.



Si, no contemplé otra opción ya que el precio era para todos igual


----------



## karlillobilbaino (17 Ene 2017)

fff dijo:


> Si, no contemplé otra opción ya que el precio era para todos igual



Perdona una mas, la has comprado en formato bullion o con su cajita de madera en modo premium? por cierto volar han volado este año todas las premium... :8: 

La gente pone a salvo su dinero en UK con el Brexit ienso:


----------



## fff (17 Ene 2017)

En modo premium proof. Se acabaron creo que el 26 de Noviembre...
Fueron un par de dias antes que me lo pensé una vez supe que las bullion no tendrian ese diseño, sino una simple marca. Entonces decidí "tirar" unos euros en su compra. Visto lo visto, creo que los recuperaria con ganancia muy fácilmente...


----------



## Muttley (17 Feb 2017)

He comprado un par de sets de las medallas high relief de Privateer comercializadas por Provident Metals USA desde 2015. 2 Oz con el diámetro habitual de 1 Oz. 
En mano son increibles. Lo mejor que he visto en plata tras el 1kg de calendario Azteca mexicano. Detalles muy definidos, gran diseño. Acabado finísimo. Para ver con lupa.
Las 5 medallas son "storm", "siren", "captain", "plank" y "kraken".
La cápsula es especial adecuada para el grosor.Monedas privateer - Album on Imgur


----------



## Perillo (18 Feb 2017)

Soros sale del oro.

Cambios en la cartera de George Soros: redobla su posición en banca y sale del oro - elEconomista.es


----------



## Nerblu (21 Feb 2017)

Buenas compis! 
Me gustaría comprar unas moneditas oro para diversificar a modo de seguro, no inversión y no tengo muy claro si la mejor opción peso/precio serian los Krugerrand de 1 oz. Cuando compráis monedas de oro de que cantidades la cogéis? que monedas tenéis vosotros a modo de valor refugio??


----------



## fff (21 Feb 2017)

20 Francos, Soberanos, Alfonsinas. Moneda pequeña de 6-8 gramos es la opcion más discreta y para empezar


----------



## mk73 (15 Jun 2017)

fff dijo:


> 20 Francos, Soberanos, Alfonsinas. Moneda pequeña de 6-8 gramos es la opcion más discreta y para empezar




el tema esta super trillado pues se ha hablado en bastantes ocasiones. 
Soberanos y napoleones, y para modulo grande Krugerrand.


----------



## loquesubebaja (19 Jun 2017)

Yo me he comprado esta. 1,24 grs. de oro. año 2003. Samoa.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jun 2017)

Hay que hacer inversiones de verdad en moneda hispánica, como esta: NumisBids: Roma Numismatics Ltd Auction XIII, Lot 1018 : Suevic Kingdom of Gallaecia AV Tremissis. Uncertain mint in...


----------



## Orooo (10 Nov 2017)

Alguien tiene informacion sobre esta moneda?
Apenas encuentro nada en la web, ni su valor.


----------



## Berserk (10 Nov 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Alguien tiene informacion sobre esta moneda?
> Apenas encuentro nada en la web, ni su valor.



Islandia - 500 Krónur 1986

500 Krónur (Banknotes) - Iceland


----------



## Coinbase (11 Nov 2017)

Me imagino que todos aquellos que se guardan/coleccionan todas las monedas de euro (céntimos, 1€ ó 2€) de diferentes países, que llegan a sus manos, no tienen mas valor que el que marca la moneda, ¿no?

Me refiero a que tengo entendido que para que tuvieran algún valor extra en un futuro lejano, deberían ser totalmente nuevas sin marcas de haber circulado. ¿correcto?

Tengo un amigo que se colecciona todas las monedas de 1€ de diferentes países y años, que le llegan a sus manos, y estoy cansado de repetirle que solo tiene el valor que marca la moneda, que una vez que han circulado y están desgastadas, no pueden tener un valor extra a no ser que pasen cientos de años.


----------



## rojiblanco (11 Nov 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> Me imagino que todos aquellos que se guardan/coleccionan todas las monedas de euro (céntimos, 1€ ó 2€) de diferentes países, que llegan a sus manos, no tienen mas valor que el que marca la moneda, ¿no?
> 
> Me refiero a que tengo entendido que para que tuvieran algún valor extra en un futuro lejano, deberían ser totalmente nuevas sin marcas de haber circulado. ¿correcto?
> 
> Tengo un amigo que se colecciona todas las monedas de 1€ de diferentes países y años, que le llegan a sus manos, y estoy cansado de repetirle que solo tiene el valor que marca la moneda, que una vez que han circulado y están desgastadas, no pueden tener un valor extra a no ser que pasen cientos de años.



Los errores se pagan:

Listado de Errores en Euros

La valiosa moneda que no hace Comunidad - Castilla y León - Diario de Valladolid


----------



## conde84 (11 Nov 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> Me imagino que todos aquellos que se guardan/coleccionan todas las monedas de euro (céntimos, 1€ ó 2€) de diferentes países, que llegan a sus manos, no tienen mas valor que el que marca la moneda, ¿no?
> 
> Me refiero a que tengo entendido que para que tuvieran algún valor extra en un futuro lejano, deberían ser totalmente nuevas sin marcas de haber circulado. ¿correcto?
> 
> Tengo un amigo que se colecciona todas las monedas de 1€ de diferentes países y años, que le llegan a sus manos, y estoy cansado de repetirle que solo tiene el valor que marca la moneda, que una vez que han circulado y están desgastadas, no pueden tener un valor extra a no ser que pasen cientos de años.



A no ser que sean de monaco, san marino, vaticano o andorra, que aunque esten circuladas pueden tener cierto valor (y me da a mi que esas no las va a encontrar circuladas), las demas no valdrian mas que su facial.


----------



## Abbe Barrister (11 Dic 2017)

¿Ya se han muerto los que ponían monedas bonitas?


----------



## Visrul (13 Dic 2017)

Al parecer sale un nuevo "Felipillo"  , pero éste en color..

Una moneda de colores para celebrar el 50 cumpleaños del Rey Felipe VI | Economía | EL PAÍS

La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre va a celebrar el 50º cumpleaños del Rey Felipe VI como suele hacer para conmemorar otros acontecimientos, con la tirada de una moneda especial. En este caso, se trata de una moneda de 30 euros, acuñada en plata, grande, de 33 milímetros y 18 gramos. Por una cara, llevará el perfil de Felipe VI y por otra, su escudo de armas, pero con una particularidad: el escudo se verá en colores.

Según han explicado fuentes de la Fábrica de Moneda, el color se consigue con un lacado que se aplica con una máquina guiada con láser. Será la primera vez que se acuñe con colores una moneda de gran tirada —un millón de piezas—. Anteriormente se han fabricado monedas con colores, pero en tiradas muy pequeñas, de entre 2.500 y 5.000 ejemplares, de piezas destinadas a coleccionistas. El sistema láser, recientemente adquirido por la Fábrica de Moneda, guía el tintado del escudo, que incluye los colores dorado, rojo, azul, verde y púrpura, en función del relieve de la moneda.

La tirada será de un millón de ejemplares, que se podrán adquirir a su precio facial, 30 euros. Los interesados, según informa la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda, también podrán reservarla en las entidades bancarias para hacerse con ellas a partir del 30 de enero, fecha en la que el Rey cumple 50 años.

Para conmemorar la efemérides, la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre también acuñará y emitirá una tirada de 400.000 monedas de dos euros. A diferencia de la conmemorativa, no pensada como circulante, estas sí entrarán en circulación. El reverso de la moneda será igual que el del resto de países del euro (con su valor facial, el mapa y las estrellas europeas), mientras que el anverso, la cara destinada a los motivos nacionales de los países miembros del euro, reproducirá en la zona central el escudo del Rey y una leyenda con el evento.

Cada año, cada país de la UE puede acuñar dos monedas de dos euros con motivos propios conmemorativos. Además de la del cumppleaños real, en 2018 se acuñará una dedicada a Santiago de Compostela.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Mar 2021)

Abbe Barrister dijo:


> ¿Ya se han muerto los que ponían monedas bonitas?



Ya te digo. Tan muertos parecen que hasta el hilo no me aparecía buscándolo con el buscador del foro. He tenido que tirar de Google para poder encontrarlo .

Me suscribo y mañana si los perros de correos se dignan a traerme un paquete que espero, subiré un par de monedicas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Mar 2021)

Perillo dijo:


> Soros sale del oro.
> 
> Cambios en la cartera de George Soros: redobla su posición en banca y sale del oro - elEconomista.es



Pues ahi la cagó. Se perdiò la subida 2019 y 2020

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aceituno (26 Mar 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues ahi la cagó. Se perdiò la subida 2019 y 2020
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Buen reflote


----------



## cocran (7 Feb 2022)

Depende de la


Coinbase dijo:


> Me imagino que todos aquellos que se guardan/coleccionan todas las monedas de euro (céntimos, 1€ ó 2€) de diferentes países, que llegan a sus manos, no tienen mas valor que el que marca la moneda, ¿no?
> 
> Me refiero a que tengo entendido que para que tuvieran algún valor extra en un futuro lejano, deberían ser totalmente nuevas sin marcas de haber circulado. ¿correcto?
> 
> Tengo un amigo que se colecciona todas las monedas de 1€ de diferentes países y años, que le llegan a sus manos, y estoy cansado de repetirle que solo tiene el valor que marca la moneda, que una vez que han circulado y están desgastadas, no pueden tener un valor extra a no ser que pasen cientos de años.



Pues a diferencia de los anteriores si que tienen valor si son monedas Sin Circular porque no son tan sencillas de conseguir, si son circuladas tan sólo tienen el valor facial, salvo alguna moneda que sea muy rara. Todo depende del número de monedas en circulación, hay monedas dificiles, como las de 1 y 5 céntimos de Portugal del 2013 por la que se llegan a pagar 8€ por cada una... por poner un ejemplo de una moneda barata, y todo porque hicieron una tirada muy reducida, no me preguntes el motivo. 

El valor lo ponen los que las coleccionan y lo que están dispuestos a pagar por ellas, y si hay monedas con errores eso ya es un submundo.... el famoso duro del error de España es el caso más famoso, una moneda que no debería valer más de 50 céntimos, por un error de acuñación, vale entre 150 y 200€.


----------



## asqueado (7 Feb 2022)

cocran dijo:


> Depende de la
> 
> 
> Pues a diferencia de los anteriores si que tienen valor si son monedas Sin Circular porque no son tan sencillas de conseguir, si son circuladas tan sólo tienen el valor facial, salvo alguna moneda que sea muy rara. Todo depende del número de monedas en circulación, hay monedas dificiles, como las de 1 y 5 céntimos de Portugal del 2013 por la que se llegan a pagar 8€ por cada una... por poner un ejemplo de una moneda barata, y todo porque hicieron una tirada muy reducida, no me preguntes el motivo.
> ...



*Pues te has quedado corto, con el precio que das sobre la conocida como duro del error, se trata de una moneda de peseta con valor de cinco pesetas acuñada en 1980. Se creo con motivo de la celebracion del Mundial de futbol de 1982 en España,

Yo la tengo, que tiempos aquellos, recuerdo cuando iba al Banco de España a retirar las monedas del año que salian de la FNMT, las tengo todas y S.C. todo el periodo del putero.

Cuando comenzo los euros, empece con la de 2 euros conmemorativos, que algunas son muy bonita y se han revalorizado bastante, menos las de las marias, yo no pago cientos o miles de euro por una moneda de 2 euros, yo suelo comprarlas entre 3 o 4 euros o menos, y ya voy a dejar de coleccionarlas, algunos paises se han dado cuenta la forma de robar con esto y estan subiendo los precios una barbaridad, pero el mayor atraco es en la modalidad de coincard, que no es otra cosa que meter la moneda en un cartoncito y te cobro 10 veces mas.*


----------

